# SPB051 & SPB053 Seiko Divers



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

I wanted to create a thread dedicated specifically for these two "modern reinterpretations'' of the 62mas diver.

In my opinion, I think the look of these new divers are awesome. Granted not the beautiful and elegant new reissue SLA017, but there's a reason you're here.

Perhaps its the price, or maybe the money, or a lack of funds, or maybe the money.

Maybe it's because everyone is gunning for the SLA017 right now because it's a freaking LE and they are going to try and flip for a profit!

Maybe you're here to try and buy a SBP051 to put after market hands and make it look something like this:







Credit to some guy on another forum with photoshop skills.


Nevermind that because this thread is all about these two bad boys.
















The Official specs for these two watches can be found at the bottom.

I specifically want to point out what in my opinion are the two best features about these watches.

1. The fact that these two variants will have curved sapphire with antireflective coating.

2. The stainless steel case with super hard coating (This makes me wonder how it would compare to something like sinns tegimented hardening process.)

I think these two features alone will separate and put these watches in a tier above the Samurai, and Sumo.

I would like to know if anyone knows anything about Seikos super hard coating. I have read on sites that it is meant to prevent scratches and the sort and has been used on the Seiko Astron. Can anyone say what it actually is?

Edit: I found the forum post located below on the durability of Seikos SHC. It appears that the Seiko Astron is the only other model range to have the SHC. There is even a titanium version of the Astron with SHC. Interesting stuff.

Durability of Seiko Super-hard Coating as Tested on...

Do you all think the price is justified for these watches at 80,000 yen ($705 currently) for SBP053 (blue dial), and 100,000 yen ($882 currently) for SBP051 (gray dial w. bracelet)

Do you think the price will come down upon its release in North America to say $400-$500?

Please share your thoughts, and thank you for reading.

The Modern Re-interpretation: SPB051, 053

Caliber 6R15
Driving system: Automatic
Vibrations: 21,600 vibrations per hour (6 beats per second)
Power reserve: 50 hours
Number of jewels: 23 jewels
Specifications
Stainless steel case with super-hard coating
Curved sapphire crystal with anti-reflective coating
Screw case back. Screw-down crown
Water resistance: 200m diver's
Magnetic resistance: 4,800 A/m
Height: 49.8mm, Diameter: 42.6mm, Thickness: 13.8mm
Stainless steel bracelet with three-fold clasp with push button release, securelock and extender (SPB051)
Silicone strap (SPB053)
Approximate recommended retail prices in Europe: 1,100 Euro (SPB051) / 900 Euro (SPB053)


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I think the aftermarket hand switch will be a big thing.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

I totally agree.


----------



## Il_Valentino (Feb 22, 2017)

I wish it was a 40 or 41 mm piece and I wish I could get the blue dial 053 with a bracelet. The fact that Seiko made the SLA017 (the actual recreation, 39/9 mm diameter limited to 2000 pieces) a limited edition enrages me to no end. Here is a perfectly sized Seiko diver for someone who has a smaller wrist and doesn't want to look ostentatious, and it is limited to 2,000 pieces worldwide. Moreover, it will start around $3400 USD and it comes on a silicone strap. Silicone; the material that attracts more dust and other little junk than a window sill in an abandoned house. For that price they could have given us a real, natural, vanilla scented rubber strap that should come on a watch that carries a price tag of over $3k USD. Seiko is improving on a legend with this release, they improved the crystal, the movement, pretty much everything in the specs but they had to stick with silicone for the strap of a piece that is priced the same as lightly used Omega Seamasters.

I just want Seiko to release a mid range, 40-42 mm diver that isn't super tooly and for a good price. The SLA017 is not that piece and I really hope the lug to lug on the SPB is less than 48 mm so that I can comfortably wear it.

Sorry for the little rant, I had to get that off my chest.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Well said! Having a smaller wrist myself at 6.5 in. I thought the size of the SLA017 would have been perfect across all three new releases. 42.6mm is slightly large but doable in my opinion.


Il_Valentino said:


> I wish it was a 40 or 41 mm piece and I wish I could get the blue dial 053 with a bracelet. The fact that Seiko made the SLA017 (the actual recreation, 39/9 mm diameter limited to 2000 pieces) a limited edition enrages me to no end. Here is a perfectly sized Seiko diver for someone who has a smaller wrist and doesn't want to look ostentatious, and it is limited to 2,000 pieces worldwide. Moreover, it will start around $3400 USD and it comes on a silicone strap. Silicone; the material that attracts more dust and other little junk than a window sill in an abandoned house. For that price they could have given us a real, natural, vanilla scented rubber strap that should come on a watch that carries a price tag of over $3k USD. Seiko is improving on a legend with this release, they improved the crystal, the movement, pretty much everything in the specs but they had to stick with silicone for the strap of a piece that is priced the same as lightly used Omega Seamasters.
> 
> I just want Seiko to release a mid range, 40-42 mm diver that isn't super tooly and for a good price. The SLA017 is not that piece and I really hope the lug to lug on the SPB is less than 48 mm so that I can comfortably wear it.
> 
> Sorry for the little rant, I had to get that off my chest.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

longstride said:


> I think the aftermarket hand switch will be a big thing.


I totally agree. Outside the Monsters, those hands just look wrong. Especially on an iconic piece such as this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

The SLA017 price is about the same as the gray market price of a new Omega SMP 300m. And I've seen the smp 300m on sale for considerably less.

What I think is odd about the Omega smp 300m is that the gray market prices are about the same a the prices for mint used ones.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

ebikebert said:


> ....
> 
> 2. The stainless steel case with super hard coating (This makes me wonder how it would compare to something like sinns tegimented hardening process.)
> 
> ...


The super hard coating is DiaShield and watches from Sumo on have it. Sumo, Shogun, all current Marinemasters... it is nothing new nor special, just Seiko standard and has proven to be very robust.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Il_Valentino said:


> I wish it was a 40 or 41 mm piece and I wish I could get the blue dial 053 with a bracelet. The fact that Seiko made the SLA017 (the actual recreation, 39/9 mm diameter limited to 2000 pieces) a limited edition enrages me to no end. Here is a perfectly sized Seiko diver for someone who has a smaller wrist and doesn't want to look ostentatious, and it is limited to 2,000 pieces worldwide. Moreover, it will start around $3400 USD and it comes on a silicone strap. Silicone; the material that attracts more dust and other little junk than a window sill in an abandoned house. For that price they could have given us a real, natural, vanilla scented rubber strap that should come on a watch that carries a price tag of over $3k USD. Seiko is improving on a legend with this release, they improved the crystal, the movement, pretty much everything in the specs but they had to stick with silicone for the strap of a piece that is priced the same as lightly used Omega Seamasters.
> 
> I just want Seiko to release a mid range, 40-42 mm diver that isn't super tooly and for a good price. The SLA017 is not that piece and I really hope the lug to lug on the SPB is less than 48 mm so that I can comfortably wear it.
> 
> Sorry for the little rant, I had to get that off my chest.


Totally agree with you.. That's what I am waiting for as well. All mid range Seiko divers look and are awesome watches. I just wish they would release at least one of them in a medium sized case. A smaller marinemaster would be an absolute dream watch.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

I got this little excerpt from: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-dia-shield-vs-citizen-dura-tec-253509-2.html on page two. To me it looks like Citizen was doing a much better job with their surface hardening than Seiko at one point (As far as scratch resistance due to hardness). This I am sure made Seiko reexamine their diashield process to improve upon it. I am going to venture and say that Seiko's new technology that was hinted below in the excerpt may be their Super Hard Coating. This is probably why there is a different naming convention for it than Diashield.

Since this has been resurrected and is walking, check what Seiya Kobayashi has to say on the matter. Scratch-resistant "Dia-Shiled" "Duratect" "DLC"...... â€" seiyajapan.com

_I often get asked just how tough (the case and bracelet) the metal Dia-Schild and Duratec (scratch-resistant) metal truly is._
_I created a chart for easy reference. _
_They are lined up in order of toughness according to Hv (Vickers Hardness) ranking system. _
_They get tougher the further you go to the right._
_*"DiaShield"* is about 2-3 times harder than Stainless Steel. 
__*"Duratect/DLC"* is about 5-7 times harder.
__*"Duratect α"* is about 10 times harder. It is the same as Sapphire crystal._
_It is used in models such as the AT9050-58A "Citizen Exceed"._
_There is this much of a difference between Seiko and Citizen.（SEIKO may currently be developing new technology.）
__The DLC(Diamond-like Carbon) doesn't mean that is is just as hard as a diamond、but that it has a structure similar to a diamond.
__As a final note, even though they are tough to scratch, it doesn't mean that they can't be._









chefcook said:


> The super hard coating is DiaShield and watches from Sumo on have it. Sumo, Shogun, all current Marinemasters... it is nothing new nor special, just Seiko standard and has proven to be very robust.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Really attractive pieces (and an awesome bracelet) - pics courtesy of Fratello Watches (no affiliation). Imho they'd have been ideal at 41mm.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing. I definitely agree on the size. Hopefully, when they come out they will "wear smaller" like everyone likes to say when judging the size of watches.


TJ Boogie said:


> Really attractive pieces (and an awesome bracelet) - pics courtesy of Fratello Watches (no affiliation). Imho they'd have been ideal at 41mm.
> View attachment 11809290
> View attachment 11809306


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll re-post my comments here on the SPB051 from the thread on the SLA017 (below). Seiko has once again inexplicably failed to post case length on this watch ... as if watches are 2 dimensions objects. There are a few photos out there that suggest to will be around 50mm.

At this size, with those hands and the dial markers, plus the same cheap looking rubber found on low end Seiko divers, IMHO Seiko has managed to, ahem "_re-imagine_" these SPB into something that has no connection to the 62MAS, except shape of the case.

As such, it will sell as you would expect, as just another 6r15 diver in the line up, set mildly apart at a premium price due to the hardness treatment and sapphire. Many will see it as over priced (2x the Camel Toe) because it sports the same pedestrian 6r15 movement found in sub-$400 Seiko's. 

Prior post:

"The only sad thing is here is there is no regular production run of this that everyone can enjoy. (regarding the SLA017) 

A huge part of bringing back the 62MAS is the retro FIT as well as the STYLE. Someone at Seiko misfired on the regular edition, the SRPB51/53. It's too big, the hands are wrong, and misses the whole point.

If they had only made it the same size as the LE, with hands that l closely resembled the original and LE 62MAS (instead of those tired and boring hands that scream "cheap Seiko here", and a 6r2X, you could have put it out at 50% retail to the LE and done 2 things:

1). Established a mid-tier, sub-brand position (just under GS), which includes the MM300, and could include an updated Shogun with a 6r2X movement. You would have had a nice brand proposition to build upon, with a clear demarcation from the lower tier sub brands (the new Turtle and Samurai, the Sumo, 5's, etc).

2). Had a regular production, retro style watch to complete every day with watches like the Oris 65, Squale 1521, and other $1,000 - $1,500 Swiss\EU brands

Sure, the SRPB51 will sell OK, compatible to the new Samurai or other "meh" Seiko's crowding the malls. I think if you had instead kept it true to the spirit of the original, even at 50% retail to the LE, Seiko would have not only had a block buster watch, but also made a statement and repositioned the whole Seiko sub-GS brand proposition.

One good thing about marketing: it's never too late to change course! You already have the LE case, 6r2X movements, the dial, hands, domed sapphire, etc, to create a mid-tier, every-day version with class and style.

You could even launch the big overstuffed SRPB51 as planned: the target market for that watch would never confuse it with a 62MAS anyway: they have no idea what the 62MAS was, what the LE represents, and they are not looking at the Oris, Squale, etc."


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Beautiful watches - you've given me another Seiko target to aim for. |>


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ebikebert said:


> I definitely agree on the size. Hopefully, when they come out they will "wear smaller" like everyone likes to say when judging the size of watches.


"Wearing smaller" is a function of the lug curvature and sometimes the shape of the case. A Marathon GSAR will wear pretty much true to size because the case bottom is flat and straight, right up to a very slight curvature at the ends of the lugs. It may _look_ small on the wrist because the face diameter is smaller than most air divers with the same overall diameter. A Squale 1521, on the other hand, has deeply curved lugs that, that starts with a curvature in the case bottom. Therefor it can wear smaller than its measured case length for some people.

The 62MAS had very little curvature in the lugs. The case itself had a gentle, sweeping curvature that carried through to the ends of the lugs. This was the subtle beauty of the design ... but it required a more reasonable case length of 46 - 47mm. This same shape carried over into the "cushion case" Seiko's. So it in a sense wore big than its shorter case length would suggest.

If the same design is carried forth to a 50mm case length watch, it will also wear bigger than its case length. If this is a 50mm watch, and has the same case design as the 62MAS, it will wear more like a 51mm Shogun, or 53mm Camel Toe.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Very well said! Thank you for transferring your post. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it. You are definitely onto something when speaking of the distinction of a tier of watches directly below GS, but above the turtle, samurai, and sumos. As you had said the lug to lug will be 49.8mm. These are the dimensions of the SBP051, and SBP053: H49.8mm x W42.6mm x D13.8mm.


nepatriot said:


> I'll re-post my comments here on the SPB051 from the thread on the SLA017 (below). Seiko has once again inexplicably failed to post case length on this watch ... as if watches are 2 dimensions objects. There are a few photos out there that suggest to will be around 50mm.
> 
> At this size, with those hands and the dial markers, plus the same cheap looking rubber found on low end Seiko divers, IMHO Seiko has managed to, ahem "_re-imagine_" these SPB into something that has no connection to the 62MAS, except shape of the case.
> 
> ...


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> "Wearing smaller" is a function of the lug curvature and sometimes the shape of the case. A Marathon GSAR will wear pretty much true to size because the case bottom is flat and straight, right up to a very slight curvature at the ends of the lugs. It may _look_ small on the wrist because the face diameter is smaller than most air divers with the same overall diameter. A Squale 1521, on the other hand, has deeply curved lugs that, that starts with a curvature in the case bottom. Therefor it can wear smaller for some people.
> 
> The 62MAS had very little curvature in the lugs. The case itself had a gentle, sweeping curvature that carried through to the ends of the lugs. This was the subtle beauty of the design ... but it required a more reasonable case length of 46 - 47mm. This same shape carried over into the "cushion case" Seiko's. So it in a sense wore big.
> 
> If the same design is carried forth to a 50mm case length watch, it will also wear big. If this is a 50mm watch, and has the same case design as the 62MAS, it will wear more like a 51mm Shogun, or 53mm Camel Toe.


Thank you for the explanation, it was very useful. That is a little unfortunate due to the size of my wrist (6.5 in.). I am curious to see some side shots of this watch now to see if the lugs have a sweep or curve. I have yet to see any side shots or case back shots of this model so I am still hopeful and crossing my fingers it will have an adequate sweep or curve for smaller wrists like mine.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ebikebert said:


> Very well said! Thank you for transferring your post. I thoroughly enjoyed reading it. You are definitely onto something when speaking of the distinction of a tier of watches directly below GS, but above the turtle, samurai, and sumos. As you had said the lug to lug will be 49.8mm. These are the dimensions of the SBP051, and SBP053: H49.8mm x W42.6mm x D13.8mm.


Thanks for the case length! Too bad Seiko does not make including complete watch measurements (L x W x H) SOP.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

The dimensions are almost the same as my srp711. But I think the lugs curve down more on the srp711.

I like the srp711, but every time I put it on, I feel like I'm wearing a watch that's a little too big for me.

I don't get that feeling with my srp turtle. With the turtle, I feel like if it were any bigger, then it would be too big.

I don't know if I'll hang on to the srp711 or not. It was way cheaper than an sbp051/53. So it's basically just taking up a slot in the watch box and getting worn a couple of times a month. I really like the look, but if I see a smaller field watch I really like, I might replace it.

But what I'm getting at is that when a watch starts costing as much as an sbp051/53, then the size (and everything else) has to be pretty much perfect for me to want to spend the money.

And I'm sure the size isn't going to be perfect for me.

As to to the rest of it. I like the dial better than the LE's dial. I like having a triangular 12 o'clock bezel marker too. And I don't hate the hands.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

At first I considered the SBP051 a complete fail because of the size, "X", and hands, but after seeing some live pics especially this one I poached off the net I'm coming around. 
I'm in on the SLA017 and MWW 62MAS but may have to add one of these to the watch box too.


----------



## thedonn007 (Dec 15, 2010)

I like everything except for the case shape, size, and the X on the dial.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Thanks for the case length! Too bad Seiko does not make including complete watch measurements (L x W x H) SOP.


 No problem!


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

impalass said:


> At first I considered the SBP051 a complete fail because of the size, "X", and hands, but after seeing some live pics especially this one I poached off the net I'm coming around.
> I'm in on the SLA017 and MWW 62MAS but may have to add one of these to the watch box too.
> 
> View attachment 11811090


Thank you for this side shot! The watch looks very handsome in this shot in my opinion. The lugs do appear to curve along with the case slightly. Hopefully enough for someone with a smaller wrist to wear it comfortably.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

awayne said:


> The dimensions are almost the same as my srp711. But I think the lugs curve down more on the srp711.
> 
> I like the srp711, but every time I put it on, I feel like I'm wearing a watch that's a little too big for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the informative comparison! Just for reference what is the size of your wrist? Perhaps one of the reason it feels or looks large is due to the size of the dial. The dial appears to take up most of the real estate on the face of that watch. I had a very similar experience with my bulova accutron ii snorkel which had a very large dial, and inner rotating bezel which made it appear very large on the wrist. Hopefully, the bezels on these divers will make them appear a little smaller.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

ebikebert said:


> Thank you for the informative comparison! Just for reference what is the size of your wrist? Perhaps one of the reason it feels or looks large is due to the size of the dial. The dial appears to take up most of the real estate on the face of that watch. I had a very similar experience with my bulova accutron ii snorkel which had a very large dial, and inner rotating bezel which made it appear very large on the wrist. Hopefully, the bezels on these divers will make them appear a little smaller.


It's 6.7".

I think it's also the slightly longer lug-to-lug of the srp711 vs the turtle.

My wrist is shaped kind of like a flattened octagon. So while I would describe it as flat, there's a flat area on top that's not as wide as my whole wrist.


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.jp/プロスペックス-PROSPEX-1stダイバーズ-現代デザイン-SBDC053/dp/B06W5PXRPM

Anyone looking to pre-order the Japanese version. I found this link. This blue version (SBP053) is running for around $610. What do you guys think of the price? Worth it?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ebikebert said:


> This blue version (SBP053) is running for around $610. What do you guys think of the price? Worth it?


20% off is decent. I'm sure in a few months you can find it for 30% off or more. I like these new models. Probably pick up a SBP053:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Exactly. Seiko is sticking like Gorilla Glue to the ricer "Prospe*X*" marketing hype. And everyone wonders why the Swiss chuckle.



thedonn007 said:


> I like everything except for the case shape, size, and the X on the dial.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Does anyone know what the lug width of the SPB051 is? Looks to me like a 20mm but wanted to confirm?

I think a tropic rubber strap will look fantastic on it.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

chefcook said:


> The super hard coating is DiaShield and watches from Sumo on have it. Sumo, Shogun, all current Marinemasters... it is nothing new nor special, just Seiko standard and has proven to be very robust.


Small correction - the regular Sumo does not have Diashield, only the limited edition ones that cost more.

As for the SPB051/53, I wish they would have used the proper hands and withheld the ubiquitous ProspeX logo. That said, I will probably still get one once the initial buzz and price settle down.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Here's the 051 at an angle most of us haven't seen it yet.

I must say that's a lot of a "watch" for some $700-$800.

The pointy, horn shaped lugs won't be everyone's cup of tea but I don't mind it as that coin edge bezel/crown combo with slightly raised and curved Sapphire more than sold it for me.

The bracelet lug end also doesn't seem to 'flow' seamlessly into the case but that's hair-splitting...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Few more photos...

That bracelet is sweet 








Standard Seiko clasp:








Total sweetness...buttery smooth look:








Taken from Ablogtowatch post 2 days ago: First Seiko Diver Prospex SLA017 'Re-Creation' & SPB051/53 'Re-Interpretation' Watches Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## horofan (Oct 4, 2013)

I was already sold on buying one of these and the pictures above (thanks babola!) have confirmed to me that I want one! The finish on the watch looks 'sharp'. I dislike the way the bracelet butt's up against the case, especially the 'gap' that seems to be there but it's something I can live with, especially because it has SEL.

Does anyone have a confirmed release date? I've seen both November and July touted as 'release dates'...


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I liked them from the first time.
For me are a perfect example of form and function in harmony. And those hands scream professional

I hope they will come in Sumo territory price in the long run.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The bracelet looks similar to the one on the LE.


----------



## bohammer71 (May 21, 2010)

I love the faithful reproduction of the 62MAS but the SPB divers, to me, are proof that the nearly $4k price point is a bit out of line....


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> Seiko is sticking like Gorilla Glue to the ricer "Prospe*X*" marketing hype. And everyone wonders why the Swiss chuckle.


Seiko adds things the "X" to separate their lineup and ultimately price-points. If they make this $700 watch look too good people are less likely to buy their more expensive offerings-- they basically add things that people are likely willing to compromise on when buying at any given price-point. The problem is that they don't have a $1500-$2000 version that removes the X and refines the hour hand because they don't want to disrupt demand for the SLA017. I feel like they have a lot of buyers in that range and it's a huge missed opportunity.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Exactly. 3rd world tactics like that are disingenuous and manipulative. I will never buy a watch with a cartoon "X" on the dial. Absurd.



SolarUnderwood said:


> ..they basically add things that people are likely willing to compromise on when buying at any given price-point.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

walrusmonger said:


> The bracelet looks similar to the one on the LE.


I would say even a step up over the SLA017 LE bracelet, but could be wrong.

The brushed/polished combo is very reminiscent of the bracelet that used to come with now discontinued SBBN015 Tuna.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

I know most of us have been *****ing and moaning about the dial/hands mismatch on the 051/053 watches, but let's have a trip down memory lane for a moment and take a quick peek at the vintage Rado Captain Cook from '62 as a peculiar example.
Pretty much similar hour/minute combo on a watch released over 60 years ago to the 051/053 we will be seeing soon. So Seiko designer(s) could be onto something here. I will most likely keep mine un-modded once it lands...I know it's an acquired taste but let's see if it works in its original form first. If not, Harold is just around the corner 

For comparison, vintage Rado CC diver from '62:








Homage released this year at Baselworld:








Seems like every watch company that had a diver on offer back in the 60-es is on a roll these days releasing either same-size or slightly larger homages and updated re-editions of once popular iconic pieces. 
This is a good thing for watch enthusiasts like some of us who are into these type of vintage divers.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

100% correct on both points. Why does the $500 watch get the Made in Japan precious jewel bracelet and the $4K watch gets the Chinese Crackerjack toy bracelet? Anyone?? SBBN015 bracelet was a priceless treasure among Seiko accessories. This looks very similar.



babola said:


> I would say even a step up over the SLA017 LE bracelet, but could be wrong.
> 
> The brushed/polished combo is very reminiscent of the bracelet that used to come with now discontinued SBBN015 Tuna.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

It it was explained to me the new "mouse pointer" hand configuration is due to keeping the 300-1,000M Tunas ISO certified. And for the sake of efficiency Seiko let the design bleed over. Like how the original Boxster face wound up on and ruined the 997 for Porsche. Designers only see this stupid stuff in the rear view mirror. The hands and racer-"X" logo will go away. But it will take time.



mapotofu said:


> I wish they would have used the proper hands


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

I hated the hour hand at first, but it's growing on me. 

Has anyone been able to remove the Prospex "X" from a dial without damaging it? There has to be a solvent on the market that can do it.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

SolarUnderwood said:


> I hated the hour hand at first, but it's growing on me.
> 
> Has anyone been able to remove the Prospex "X" from a dial without damaging it? There has to be a solvent on the market that can do it.


As someone who worked on watch dials in the past I can state a resounding - no, sorry.
Anything you do to the dial will in most cases end up in a mess and you'll hate yourself for even trying to do so in the first place.

The closest thing you could do would be to engage one of the micro-artists who work with micro-brushes under a high-magnification loupe, to paint the PS 'X' logo outlines over with matching black paint. However, trying to match the same shade and finish of matte anthracite/black dial that comes in SRP Turtles would be a challenge in itself.

The "X" also bugged me at first when I first saw it appearing on Prospex watches' dials, but since learned to ignore it and get used to it. It is so small in real-life it should be a non-issue for most.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> 100% correct on both points. Why does the $500 watch get the Made in Japan precious jewel bracelet and the $4K watch gets the Chinese Crackerjack toy bracelet? Anyone?? SBBN015 bracelet was a priceless treasure among Seiko accessories. This looks very similar.


Do you have any sources backing that statement? Are you sure the bracelet is made in Japan?


----------



## Rolo (May 14, 2011)

SBP051 looks stunning. Are these available for purchase yet? Cant seem to find it anywhere...


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

Rolo said:


> SBP051 looks stunning. Are these available for purchase yet? Cant seem to find it anywhere...


Seiya and some other sites have July 21st availability. Everywhere else says November 2017. I'm trying to decide if is should buy it immediately or wait until it drops a little. It would be nice if there was a mass market 8L35 version of this.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Rolo said:


> SBP051 looks stunning. Are these available for purchase yet? Cant seem to find it anywhere...


Mate the rumor is they should be out in about a week. Let's hope that happens, otherwise November as the release date mentioned in official Seiko brief.

*Sorry SolarUnderwood, didn't see your post before I posted...*


----------



## Rolo (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Chaps. Can anyone comment further on the bracelet? Any half links?.. had real sizing issues with my SARB and padi. Does it use screw pins for adjustment, or the dreaded pin and collar?...


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

The SBP bracelet is so beautifully executed I would be utterly shocked if it is not made in Japan. The SLA bracelet is so freaking ugly I would have been utterly astonished if it was not stamped "CHINA". Quality speaks for itself. Origin stamps merely confirm what we already know intuitively.



ffnc1020 said:


> Do you have any sources backing that statement? Are you sure the bracelet is made in Japan?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Rolo said:


> Thanks Chaps. Can anyone comment further on the bracelet? Any half links?.. had real sizing issues with my SARB and padi. Does it use screw pins for adjustment, or the dreaded pin and collar?...


From what I've seen in the photos so far, standard Seiko issue, pins & collars, no half links.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Picture of my Tuna bracelet. This looks the same to me, with the possible exception of the taper and endlinks.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Rolo said:


> Thanks Chaps. Can anyone comment further on the bracelet? Any half links?.. had real sizing issues with my SARB and padi. Does it use screw pins for adjustment, or the dreaded pin and collar?...


There is also a disturbing trend where the clasp only has 2 holes for bracelet fine tuning, and no half links are provided. Used to be everything had 4-5 holes in the clasp, and you could really fine tune the fit between removing links and where you connected the bracelet within those 4-5 holes. Not good. I've had a couple Seiko divers recently where I cannot get a comfortable fit because of this lack of adjustability. At least provide a 1/2 link if there won't be > 1/2 link of adjustability.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

[SUB][/SUB]


bmdaia said:


> The SBP bracelet is so beautifully executed I would be utterly shocked if it is not made in Japan. The SLA bracelet is so freaking ugly I would have been utterly astonished if it was not stamped "CHINA". Quality speaks for itself. Origin stamps merely confirm what we already know intuitively.


Give me a break and stop wining already. First the SLA thread and now here. Buy the SLA or stop making these false accusations and guessing.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

mav said:


> Does anyone know what the lug width of the SPB051 is? Looks to me like a 20mm but wanted to confirm?


We never got an answer to this one. Does anyone know? I'm looking at the -051, but want to wear it on a bracelet, and would rather get it right first time out of the box.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I propose calling this modern "reinterpretation" or "reincarnation" or whatever of the 62MAS, the 6RMAS in the same logic we call the SLA017 the 8LMAS.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> We never got an answer to this one. Does anyone know? I'm looking at the -051, but want to wear it on a bracelet, and would rather get it right first time out of the box.


I never found out. I called the Seiko Boutique in NYC, talked to a very rude and pushy salesman, who told me to go and "Google" it, that he didn't know and it was too much trouble for him to find out. He just kept asking me if I wanted to pre-order it, and when I said that I wanted to get more detailed specs first, he told me again to Google it and hang up.

The guy might be having a bad day or something but I can't imagine being treated this poorly at a Rolex, Omega, IWC boutique.

This episode definitely left me with a poor taste in my mouth regarding Seiko.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> We never got an answer to this one. Does anyone know? I'm looking at the -051, but want to wear it on a bracelet, and would rather get it right first time out of the box.


There was a post on Japanese watch forum few weeks back where one member who had first hand experience with the watch reported 22mm.
Looking at the clasp size, look & feel (which is BTW a re-used standard 20mm SRP Turtle clasp), and the fact the bracelet tapers from lug to the clasp, I would agree.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

babola said:


> The "X" also bugged me at first when I first saw it appearing on Prospex watches' dials, but since learned to ignore it and get used to it.* It is so small in real-life it should be a non-issue for most.*


This is how I'm feeling about it, too.

Really liking these, overall - I'd really like a Seiko diver, but am not a fan of SKX aesthetics (mainly the thick bezel with a flat [planar] face). Lukewarm on the hour hand, but I like it more than what's on the Monsters and Samurai.

Edited to add: though I'd really like a blue face with the bracelet. :-(


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

Looking to place my order: Seiya doesn't have it in stock yet, Chino said they're sold out, and Higuchi says they're $748 usd.

Not sure if I should bite, or wait for it to drop in price further.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

The two watches go officially on sale from today in Japan.

Hoping to see some early acquisition photos from our Japanese members soon...come on guys, let's see them!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Few photos of newly acquired SPB051 / SBDC051 by someone in Japan, to pique our interest and get our juices flowing...This thing is beautiful! |>


































































I believe we can all agree - these will sell like crazy and like very few other Seiko watches in this price range ever did! b-)


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Gorgeous!! is it just me or does it seem that the misalignment is there on the chapter ring.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> ... is it just me or does it seem that the misalignment is there on the chapter ring.


It's just you :-d

It's the light/shadowy outlines of the 12 o'clock silver borders playing a little game with our eyes, that's all.

Check the 1st and 59th markers in relation to right and left silver edges of the 12 o'clock dial marker. It's spot on.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Wow - that looks gorgeous!

Spoke to my contact in Japan who's also an AD, he's all out now. All 45 he ordered...it took less than 24 hours and only few were pre-orders. Crazy. :roll:

Japanese Seiko collectors market is still well alive and kicking, it appears.

He's now contemplating lifting prices on his 2nd run :think: :-(


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

I just ordered mine from Higuchi!

Has anyone verified that it takes a 20mm strap?


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

SolarUnderwood said:


> Has anyone verified that it takes a 20mm strap?


 +1, anyone got a lug width? Need to plan a bracelet purchase for my blue dialed version.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the watch, bracelet looks great, except for those awful endlinks.


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

That's an awesome piece, love case shapes

I somewhat like the endlinks, like on the 8LMAS seems that the watch says: look at me, I'm on bracelet now for a cocktail, but I'm born to be worn on rubber, I'm a tool watch...

Due to the 12 marker, I'd call like the Japanese traditional sliding doors, shoji


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

babola said:


> It's just you :-d
> 
> It's the light/shadowy outlines of the 12 o'clock silver borders playing a little game with our eyes, that's all.
> 
> Check the 1st and 59th markers in relation to right and left silver edges of the 12 o'clock dial marker. It's spot on.


Made an appointment to get my eyes checked! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

These are awesome!....(must resist)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Bezel finish detail...shinier than I though but that could also be effect of lighting.










Size comparison with Sumo. Close but should still wear a little smaller.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Thanks babs for continuing to feed us with the 051/053 photos as they slowly become available...I personally can't get enough of those as currently saving hard for my 051.

That WRIST though ?!?! :rodekaart

"Step away from that watch, son!" 



Keep 'em coming please.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Will the SPB053 come with a steel bracelet? Or do you have to take it with rubber? It's a shame those hands are not like the 019. Surely they will be able to be sourced in the future?


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Dream Killer said:


> Will the SPB053 come with a steel bracelet? Or do you have to take it with rubber? It's a shame those hands are not like the 019. Surely they will be able to be sourced in the future?


No.
Yes.
The aftermarket baton-style "62MAS/6105" hand sets are already in the works. These will be hot sellers, I feel.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Zanetti said:


> No.
> Yes.
> The aftermarket baton-style "62MAS/6105" hand sets are already in the works. These will be hot sellers, I feel.


Thanks for the quick reply Zanetti. How does the movement compare to the SLA017?


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Dream Killer said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Zanetti. How does the movement compare to the SLA017?


Thanks DK.

Well, it doesn't. Two different classes of movements.
6r15 however aren't anything to sneeze at, sort of a mid-range Seiko movement. More than fitting for the SPB051/053 diver class.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

SolarUnderwood said:


> I just ordered mine from Higuchi!
> 
> Has anyone verified that it takes a 20mm strap?





3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> +1, anyone got a lug width? Need to plan a bracelet purchase for my blue dialed version.


Well assuming the strap below is the one that comes with SBDX001/017 MM300...it's 20mm.

Which irks me a bit as most of my existing 'cool' straps are 22mm...not a biggie, anyway.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Honestly, damn, I can't tell if I want the black or the blue now...Originally wanted blue, but those pictures have me second guessing


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

babola said:


> Well assuming the strap below is the one that comes with SBDX001/017 MM300...it's 20mm.
> 
> Which irks me a bit as most of my existing 'cool' straps are 22mm...not a biggie, anyway.


Could be a WJean MM22.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Few photos of newly acquired SPB051 / SBDC051 by someone in Japan, to pique our interest and get our juices flowing...This thing is beautiful! |>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunningly simply, love it, reeks of retro Japanese diving heritage except for the hour hand which i actually dont mind.

Looks like 20mm lugs which is disappointing but the 22mm may not have suited the case, anybody know the lug size? sorry if ive missed it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Gorgeous!! is it just me or does it seem that the misalignment is there on the chapter ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahaha, you are dead right, its a hair off lol

If it was aligned perfectly id be worried its a fake! no seiko is aligned perfectly


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Zanetti said:


> The aftermarket baton-style "62MAS/6105" hand sets are already in the works. These will be hot sellers, I feel.


Can you provide any more info? Sounds like you have an inside line on replacement hands.....


----------



## mcgeezax (Oct 14, 2013)

Hey guys,

My very first post here.

So I popped into the shop right after work and picked up the 053. The batch came in just this morning and half of them were already gone by the time I got there.

I know a lot of you aren't too keen on the "x" logo, but let's just say I'm a happy camper.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

mcgeezax said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My very first post here.
> 
> ...


Welcome and congrats on your pickup! We look forward to more pics. Can you confirm the lug width please?


----------



## mcgeezax (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks for welcoming me into the fold! I've been lurking around for years now


Lug width is 20mm.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



mcgeezax said:


> Thanks for welcoming me into the fold! I've been lurking around for years now
> 
> Lug width is 20mm.


It's always good to see the lurkers become posters, I think we've all been there.

Thanks for the prompt reply, I'm thrilled it's 20mm. Most of my straps are 20mm so excited that I can use my existing strap collection.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

mcgeezax said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My very first post here.
> 
> ...


Welcome!! stunning mate, looks great on you, the blues slick, congrats

X logo looks fine imo, hard to even notice its there in real life, ive actually grown to like it.


----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)

Is the bezel on the 53 bluish or is it the same one as on the 51? It's hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## mcgeezax (Oct 14, 2013)

The bezel is bluish but it seems like it has a different tint - it definitely looks darker than the dial when directly under my desk lamp but it has a lighter shade under warm indoor lighting.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Can confirm the 20mm lug width. Mine just arrived in the mail and I have to say, they have a runaway hit on their hands here. The lume wells have a brilliance more like GS's than standard Prospex (opinion here) have seemed to have in the past. The dial color is captivating and overall I'm super happy about my purchase. The precision of the date change seems super crisp as well I should note. Odd thing to notice, but, there it is.


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Really like the options this series has for mods and the affordability at this price point it is a no brainer.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine is shipping out tomorrow. I look forward to your thoughts on how it wears compared to other mid tier Seiko divers.


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

I'm loving that this thread is picking up steam with more user photos and reviews! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Can confirm the 20mm lug width. Mine just arrived in the mail and I have to say, they have a runaway hit on their hands here. The lume wells have a brilliance more like GS's than standard Prospex (opinion here) have seemed to have in the past. The dial color is captivating and overall I'm super happy about my purchase. The precision of the date change seems super crisp as well I should note. Odd thing to notice, but, there it is.


Thanks 3P_6S,
one thing I noticed at least from the photos so far is that the metal dial marker edges aren't polished, a-la MM300 SBDX for example, but have that almost aluminium finish with a little metallic sparkling effect to them. Hands outlines too, they seem matte silver. Not sure if your comment about lume wells 'brilliance' was along these lines or not.

Would that be a correct observation?

Thanks.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mcgeezax said:


> The bezel is bluish but it seems like it has a different tint - it definitely looks darker than the dial when directly under my desk lamp but it has a lighter shade under warm indoor lighting.


You mean something like this?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Can you provide any more info? Sounds like you have an inside line on replacement hands.....


Nothing 'inside line'...well known makers of the existing aftermarket vintage Seiko baton hands are said to be ramping up production, that's all.


----------



## ijob007 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/watch-shop/item/s-p-0060/

Back in stock?

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

babola said:


> Thanks 3P_6S,
> one thing I noticed at least from the photos so far is that the metal dial marker edges aren't polished, a-la MM300 SBDX for example, but have that almost aluminium finish with a little metallic sparkling effect to them. Hands outlines too, they seem matte silver. Not sure if your comment about lume wells 'brilliance' was along these lines or not.
> 
> Would that be a correct observation?
> ...


I don't know *why* they appear more brilliant (sparkly, reflective, etc...) than I expected and seem to have noticed with other Prospex, just that (to me) they seem much better than anticipated. Some pics seem to hint at it, but the in-person impression I had was immediate.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

How much will these cost and I'm assuming they are not a limited edition, just a special edition?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> How much will these cost and I'm assuming they are not a limited edition, just a special edition?


 Cost 650 bucks w shipping for the blue one on rubber.
limited NO
Special edition doubt it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



jmanlay said:


> Cost 650 bucks w shipping for the blue one on rubber.
> limited NO
> Special edition doubt it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the response. Cobia has done it again, I'm thinking of getting the blue one. Have a Omega PO Seamaster 2500D original, SKX007 (modded batman bezel), and a Padi Turtle with regulation pepsi bezel. You guys reckon the all blue SPB053 would compliment them ? I don't have anything else on rubber that I wear regularly and if I chose the SPB051 on a steel bracelet it would compete too much with the PO.

Thoughts?


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Cobia has done it again...


What have I missed?

Did Cobia receive one?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Zanetti said:


> What have I missed?
> 
> Did Cobia receive one?


I don't think so but he will for sure or I'll sell him mine for double the price.

PS Are the SPB051 and SPB053 J's?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> PS Are the SPB051 and SPB053 J's?


As far as I know yes, exclusively Japan-made. At least the ones I've seen so far.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Thanks for the response. Cobia has done it again, I'm thinking of getting the blue one. Have a Omega PO Seamaster 2500D original, SKX007 (modded batman bezel), and a Padi Turtle with regulation pepsi bezel. You guys reckon the all blue SPB053 would compliment them ? I don't have anything else on rubber that I wear regularly and if I chose the SPB051 on a steel bracelet it would compete too much with the PO.
> 
> Thoughts?


Haha im a bad influence.

I havnt seen this in person but going by the pics it looks stunning.

Is this a limited edition.?


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

babola said:


> You mean something like this?


i don't need another watch..
i don't need another watch..
i don't need another watch..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I have to see the SPB053 in the flesh before I commit. Love the machining of the case in the pics. I just think that with a 20mm lug width the steel bracelet could be a little narrow for my liking on the SPB051 whilst on rubber you can get away with it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> Haha im a bad influence.
> 
> I havnt seen this in person but going by the pics it looks stunning.
> 
> Is this a limited edition.?


No it isn't.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Those are so beautiful... We need more pictures from the lucky owners! Also, if anyone has a Monster please do a photo comparison with the 6RMAS!


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine is on it's way from Japan as of yesterday, I went with the 051. I'm hoping it arrives before I leave for vacation next Monday.

I've been looking forward to this one since they previewed them at Basel.


----------



## hk. (May 1, 2016)

they look nice with solid bracelet


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

If I buy it in blue I wonder how long it will take for me to source the steel bracelet? (I mean the original from the SBP051)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> If I buy it in blue I wonder how long it will take for me to source the steel bracelet? (I mean the original from the SBP051)


Good question and i think most people who get one on rubber will be looking for a stock sooner or later, there will be a big demand for them, id guess you could order one, probably not too long, even if you have to get it from Japan, other members here will be right onto it id guess and might be able to give you a good lead..
Sad the blues not on steel here because ive learned its always good to get the stock bracelet where you can, saves money and hassle in the long run and its always cheaper and easier to get rubber later on, and i like getting the stock seiko end links as they tend to fit better than a lot of aftermarkets.
In the case of the blue one here you may have no other choice but to get it on rubber and order a bracelet later.
The bezel on this has a nicer blue than the tudor you showed me the other day, very similar but this ones not as washed out blue
Love the coin edge too and looks like a nice robust crown which i like.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I bet that when these beauties hit the rest of the world by November, there will be both bracelet and strap options for both the black and blue models. Then, we that want both the bracelet and the rubber will do what we always do; buy the watch with bracelet and source a rubber strap from Seiko.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Dream Killer said:


> If I buy it in blue I wonder how long it will take for me to source the steel bracelet? (I mean the original from the SBP051)


Buy both, swap the bracelets, and sell the black as head only BNIB for $600. You will lose a little on the black, but not much. Plenty of buyers for a cheaper black dial, especially if it is shipping domestically.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

The blue Was very tempting but I ended up ordering the 051 because of the bracelet. If these watches look as good in real life as they do in the photos, I'd bet there will be owners who end up with both.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

babola said:


>


Thanks for the photos of this beautiful watch! From this angle, the case seems similar to the Sumo. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Something is here










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

A box in a box what could it be










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Damn another box in a box that was in a box










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Tease

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

^ Alright alright














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Very very nice! Congrats. Would you mind doing a side-by-side with a well known model?

Sendt fra min ALE-L21 med Tapatalk


----------



## kenbond (Jan 21, 2017)

Great pics. Crazy how the bezel looks different depending on the light. Would you say it's mostly darker or lighter?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kenbond said:


> Great pics. Crazy how the bezel looks different depending on the light. Would you say it's mostly darker or lighter?


Darker most definitely

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

kenbond said:


> Great pics. Crazy how the bezel looks different depending on the light. Would you say it's mostly darker or lighter?


Yup



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Darker most definitely


Damn, that is sweet!

Shipped on Friday (I assume) and already landed in the US. This gives me hope!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the alignment?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

jmanlay said:


> Yup
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a 51 or 53? Looks blue in the light.

Can you take a pic side-on view, "back to back", with the 300... lug tip to lug tip ... so we can see how big this beast really is?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mav said:


> Thanks for the photos of this beautiful watch! From this angle, the case seems similar to the Sumo. Can anyone confirm?


Only the underside. And that's where the similarity with Sumo stops.

I wouldn't compare this watch with the Sumo, SPB is a refined gentleman. b-)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


Talk to us about the bezel, please. As an owner of both MM300 and SBDC053, can you draw some parallels between the two in respect of top-of-the-bezel finish?

Inquisitive minds want to know, that's all 

Thanks.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

babola said:


> Talk to us about the bezel, please. As an owner of both MM300 and SBDC053, can you draw some parallels between the two in respect of top-of-the-bezel finish?
> 
> Inquisitive minds want to know, that's all
> 
> Thanks.


Well the MM300 has a sort of shine lacquer to it but in a non metallic kind of way.
The 53 has that shine too but more reflective more like glass (I suppose like a sapphire bezel)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> How's the alignment?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Spot on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Well the MM300 has a sort of shine lacquer to it but in a non metallic kind of way.
> The 53 has that shine too but more reflective more like glass (I suppose like a sapphire bezel)


Thanks very much.
Interesting indeed. I wouldn't have expected it being that way, so my intrigue is even more piqued now.

Cheers!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

nepatriot said:


> Is that a 51 or 53? Looks blue in the light.
> 
> Can you take a pic side-on view, "back to back", with the 300... lug tip to lug tip ... so we can see how big this beast really is?












53 on top

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

As there have been a few "how's the size compared to _________" I took a few quick pics:

Sumo









New 6309:









Spork:









Shogun:









Modern Tuna:









300MM:









Kinetic GMT's:









Original Monster:









Banana:


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> As there have been a few "how's the size compared to _________" I took a few quick pics:
> 
> Banana:


Thank you for the banana comparison; it was important.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> 53 on top


Looking good! Slightly thinner and a little bit longer - pretty much perfect fit for my wrist. It should also fit and wear better under the business shirt cuff, I find my MM300 sometimes 'catching-on' the cuff edge.

Thanks again.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> As there have been a few "how's the size compared to _________" I took a few quick pics:


So I guess we can surmise it's large-ish but not too large. Quite manageable and in line with modern diver sizing.

On the other hand, people that find Sumo too large for their wrists won't be rushing to get the SPB051/053, I guess.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

babola said:


> So I guess we can surmise it's large-ish but not too large. Quite manageable and in line with modern diver sizing.
> 
> On the other hand, people that find Sumo too large for their wrists won't be rushing to get the SPB051/053, I guess.


That's a pretty fair characterization. Re: the 300MM you showed, it's a bit larger than that, (I find the 300MM dial small for the overall watch size) but definitely 'shorter' than the 300MM. I expected it to be larger than a lot of the pictured watches, so was happy it was more in line with the 'regulars'.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks!

This is interesting: specs at Chino have the 53 at 49.8mm; the MM300 at 50.5mm. In this pic, the 53 appears larger than the MM300 by at maybe 2mm.

Do you happen to have calipers? If so you could provide a definitive answer on case length.

I had a MM300, and it was too big for me. The most I can get away with is 48mm, with a decent lug\case curvature.



jmanlay said:


> 53 on top
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

babola said:


> So I guess we can surmise it's large-ish but not too large. Quite manageable and in line with modern diver sizing.
> 
> On the other hand, people that find Sumo too large for their wrists won't be rushing to get the SPB051/053, I guess.


The Sumo is even bigger, at nearly 53mm; the Shogun is 51mm, and the MM300 50.5mm. So the 51/53 is perhaps in reality larger than the MM300, closer to the Shogun.

As far as how that fits, your mileage may vary. I'm cursed with 7 1/4" wrists, but more rounded than flat, so this is way too large for me.

Credit card remains in the wallet ...


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm no caliper-ologist, but here's what I'm seeing:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



nepatriot said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is interesting: specs at Chino have the 53 at 49.8mm; the MM300 at 50.5mm. In this pic, the 53 appears larger than the MM300 by at maybe 2mm.
> 
> ...


A hair over 49 for the 53
MM300 is at 46 for the lugs that contact ur skin but if you measure all the way to the outer edge then clearly over 50!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

It's first swim










And more pics the blue rocks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I'm no caliper-ologist, but here's what I'm seeing:


Thanks. That's pretty close and good enough for me. While 0.5mm - 1mm smaller all around would be better, on the other hand 1mm bigger would be just too big and 'unsavory' for most.

So, as it stands currently it's close to perfect fit - at least for me.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Is the silicon strap on the blue similar to the turtle strap only narrower at the lug?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



jmanlay said:


> A hair over 49 for the 53
> MM300 is at 46 for the lugs that contact ur skin but if you measure all the way to the outer edge then clearly over 50!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's perfect. Also looks aligned with Chino, which is good to know because as a true pro his sites has all the measurements.

As these pics come in its clear that what we have seen so far does not due it justice: looks much better in your pics. Even the hands are not looking so "eh". If it fit me I'd be very tempted. The SLA017 was the right size for me, but not in the budget this time.

Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Just an observation, both variants are excellent but the black is too similar to other Seikos. Which makes the blue the more unique. I really think the black needed the baton hands of the SLA017 and no triangle on the top of the bezel to distinguish it from other black Seiko divers. Still a great watch either way.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

Are the markers silver painted or metal polished?


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I looked at chinos site, looks like markers are polished and hands are silver paint. Is this the case?


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

walrusmonger said:


> I looked at chinos site, looks like markers are polished and hands are silver paint. Is this the case?


All look polished to me, but I'm a couple beers into the night, so.............


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> It's first swim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The photos look great. Thanks mate.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dream Killer said:


> The photos look great. Thanks mate.


You bet I don't want bad Karma from dream killar

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> You bet I don't want bad Karma from dream killar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried to change my username but now I'm used to it.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Last one of the day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

jmanlay said:


> Last one of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, just took a similar one.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

how is the clasp like on the 051?
i dont think anyone has posted a pic of it yet?

is it stamped like the typical entry level ones?
or milled? 
doesnt look like its ratcheting.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Not adding anything of value here, but damn that's as fine and mighty as I suspected as soon as it was shown at Basel, I really think this is the next "classic", and not just among fans. Unfortunately it's still bigger than what I'm wanting to buy at the moment, so my wallet will stay intact...Come on Seiko (and moreso, Grand Seiko); Diver 40mm or under please!!!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> As there have been a few "how's the size compared to _________" I took a few quick pics:


Thank you very much!
This think is huge! It's as big as a Sumo and much bigger than a Monster or a MM300! I'm bitterly disappointed by it's size. I thought that at 42mm it would be quite wear like an SKX, but alas it doesn't!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

OK, so maybe I was a little fast in my conclusions. I draw some raw lines on one of the photos of 3Pedals_6Speeds, and the 6RMAS surely isn't as big as it seems. It still is bigger than the OM, but not by very much. Maybe it's the black dial, black bezel combination that fooled me the first time.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hippopotamodon said:


> OK, so maybe I was a little fast in my conclusions. I draw some raw lines on one of the photos of 3Pedals_6Speeds, and the 6RMAS surely isn't as big as it seems. It still is bigger than the OM, but not by very much. Maybe it's the black dial, black bezel combination that fooled me the first time.


No need to draw lines on pictures ... which can distort size by even subtle camera angles, as we saw in some of the excellent photo's of this watch: the back to back of the MM300 and 53 made the 53 seem noticeably larger than the MM300.

SKX007 is 46.4mm
62MAS (you had a typo) close to the SKX, I believe 47mm
Monster is 47.7mm
Re-issue of the 62MAS, the SLA017, is I believe around 48mm
SBP053 is 49.8mm
MM300 is 50.5mm
Shogun is 51mm
Sumo 52.6mm


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> No need to draw lines on pictures ... which can distort size by even subtle camera angles, as we saw in some of the excellent photo's of this watch: the back to back of the MM300 and 53 made the 53 seem noticeably larger than the MM300.
> 
> SKX007 is 46.4mm
> 62MAS (you had a typo) close to the SKX, I believe 47mm
> ...


No mispelling there, by 6RMAS I mean the 6R based reinterpretation of the 62MAS!
As far as the length of the 6RMAS is concerned I strongly doubt that your numbers are correct. We have seen from the pics that it is considerably longer than the MM300, and close to the Sumo. I really hope that it all comes down to camera lens distortion because I want buy this watch and I know that I can't wear anything bigger than 50mm!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> Not adding anything of value here, but damn that's as fine and mighty as I suspected as soon as it was shown at Basel, I really think this is the next "classic", and not just among fans. Unfortunately it's still bigger than what I'm wanting to buy at the moment, so my wallet will stay intact...Come on Seiko (and moreso, Grand Seiko); Diver 40mm or under please!!!












Maybe this will help and Seiko should really learn to take decent pics for their web site 
....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

babola said:


> Only the underside. And that's where the similarity with Sumo stops.
> 
> I wouldn't compare this watch with the Sumo, SPB is a refined gentleman. b-)


Good point, definitely a level above the Sumo, based on Diasheld treatment, the level of case finishing, and sapphire. The bezel also looks to be like MM300, which is a higher grade than the Sumo.

I do agree though, seeing all these new pics, that the side views reveal that the transition from the side of the case to the case bottom is more rounded, more like an SKX, Sumo, and the new Turtle. This design is newer, so it makes sense for the SPB to continue that shape.

This is a key design difference between the SLA017 re-issue and the "re-imagined" SPB's. The 62MAS, and the new LE re-issue, have more squared transition to the case bottom, more like the Shogun.

The case curvature revealed in side views also shows a shared design feature with the SKX, Turtle, and the MM300: the 62MAS and the re-issue have the a more pronounced lug curvature that starts a few mm into the case bottom. The SPB's have a "sliver of a moon" shape, which seems to curve gently from lug tip to lug tip.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Hippopotamodon said:


> OK, so maybe I was a little fast in my conclusions. I draw some raw lines on one of the photos of 3Pedals_6Speeds, and the 6RMAS surely isn't as big as it seems. It still is bigger than the OM, but not by very much. Maybe it's the black dial, black bezel combination that fooled me the first time.
> 
> View attachment 12378219


Although there were some very slight differences in the heights of the watches when I photographed them (bracelets cause this as they all fold differently) I tried to get everything at the same height to avoid perspective issues. So, re: the OM, it sat a tiny bit lower so yes it is smaller than the 051, and from my naked eye it's thicker bezel get it closer in size overall. The dials alone are a fair bit different.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hippopotamodon said:


> No mispelling there, by 6RMAS I mean the 6R based reinterpretation of the 62MAS!
> As far as the length of the 6RMAS is concerned I strongly doubt that your numbers are correct. We have seen from the pics that it is considerably longer than the MM300, and close to the Sumo. I really hope that it all comes down to camera lens distortion because I want buy this watch and I know that I can't wear anything bigger than 50mm!


You can strongly doubt anything you'd like... but facts can be stubborn things. Especially when they are of the numerical kind, and easily verified with a measuring tool like a ruler or calipers. These numbers are well known and can be validated from multiple sources.

You are of course free to validate them yourself. Drawing lines on photo's is one way I suppose ...

Or you can start with Chino Watch, a very well respected AD in Japan. He uses Seiko's catalog specs (i.e. Seiko's own published numbers). I used his specs for the SPB, MM300, Shogun, and Sumo. You can also read a few threads not to far up in this posts, and will see where the measurements SPB and MM300 were validated with calipers. I have digital calipers, have owned a MM300, Sumo, Shogun, and SKX, so I know those measurements are correct, and also match Chino plus other sources.

As for "6rMAS", I don't see anyone referring to it as that ... except you. I think that's a little presumptuous, even a maybe crossing over into sacrilegious, don't you? 

Not taking anything from the SPB's: they are very nice looking watches, well designed, and the new pictures we are seeing show this off very well. They are a great addition to the Prospex line, and will be very successful I predict.

I'm a little PO'd over the whole thing, because its too damn big for me, and I want one. And I hesitated on the SLA, IMHO the nicest Seiko diver ever, period ... and just my size too!

The only watch that can lay any claim to "MAS" is, IMHO, the re-issue: SLA017 and its JDM counterpart. Look at all these SPB pictures, then look at the 62MAS and the SLA. The only resemblance the SPB has to those is the case shape when viewed top-down. From all other angles, the case design of the SPB has no resemblance to the 62MAS or SLA. The dial is very close, but so does the $300 new Samurai. SLA shares the same hands as the 62MAS, while then SPB uses common modern hands found on the Monster, SKX, Turtle, new Samurai, etc.

With all these more modern and "common" design elements, the SPB's are not IMHO retro enough to be considered a MAS, or carry a nick name with MAS in it. Sorry.

Only the LE's can lay any claim to "MAS", but with reverence , and even then many may consider THAT to be sacrilegious ... the 62MAS is the Holy Grail, the founder of a dynasty, the first true Asian diver.

I see the SPB's as a great companion and alternate choice for buyers who want something more premium than a Sumo or new Samurai, a more curved design than the Shogun, who don't want to spend the coin for a MM300, find the Trans Ocean too big or don't like its integrated bracelet design.

So relax on the naming thing. These kinds of things tend to come about on their own; you can't will it into happening. I think the SPB will get's is own well deserved moniker on its own merits.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> ^ Alright alright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks outstanding! lovely watch congrats, looks perfect size on you too.
Any chance of a picture from the side to capture exactly how high the crystals sitting?
And any other Seiko divers to compare it to in a pic?
cheers


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> It's first swim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! man stunning, simple and even elegant for a seiko diver, you could dress this up or down, beautiful blue, great pics mate.

Im hearing some guys say this watch is big, its far from big imo, 50mm lug to lug is only 2.5mm longer than a very short lug to lug in the turtle, thats nothing, its still only 42mm wide which isnt big for a diver.
People comparing it to the SKX have to remember the skx wears very small for a 42, the smallest wearing 42mm ive ever had due to the case design, its very short lug to lug, its not the best watch to compare other 42's off.

This watch actually looks nice and compact, the profiles not thick and the case is very slimline, will be very nice to wear as all seikos are.
The more i look at the hour hand i like it, i think it suits the watch well.

If this was 44mm id have one on its way to me for sure.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> You bet I don't want bad Karma from dream killar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Im lucky enough to know DK as we are life supporters of the same rugby league team the Parramatta eels, the teams been killing our dreams for 30 years, he knows a lot about dream killing lol


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Im lucky enough to know DK as we are life supporters of the same rugby league team the Parramatta eels, the teams been killing our dreams for 30 years, he knows a lot about dream killing lol


wow, eels. 
i have a cap of theirs from the mid80s somewhere in storage. 
not sure how I got it... but back then it was the bulldogs crushing all ur dreams eh


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Cobia said:


> WOW! man stunning, simple and even elegant for a seiko diver, you could dress this up or down, beautiful blue, great pics mate.
> 
> Im hearing some guys say this watch is big, its far from big imo, 50mm lug to lug is only 2.5mm longer than a very short lug to lug in the turtle, thats nothing, its still only 42mm wide which isnt big for a diver.
> People comparing it to the SKX have to remember the skx wears very small for a 42, the smallest wearing 42mm ive ever had due to the case design, its very short lug to lug, its not the best watch to compare other 42's off.
> ...


It does seem that 50mm has become the new standard these days.

But there are still some of us out there who can't wear that size. My 7 1/4" wrists are are more rounded, with a flat area across top of a little under 48mm.

Depending the the curvature of the case, and lug curvature, I can wear watches that are no more than 48mm in case length. My best fitting watches are a Squale 1521, a Damasko DA46, and a Dagaz Aurora.

My slightly curved Turtle case is borderline (I keep telling myself: haven't flipped it yet because I like it so much); an SKX007 just makes it. Flatter 48mm cases like Monster and GSAR are a little more than borderline. I recently tried an SKX013: case fits, but diameter is too small. Same for the Gray Ghost and SARB017. MM300, Shogun, BFD, Camel Toe, all too big. All look fine from the top down, but lug tips do not rest on the wrist.

Looks like we are at different ends of the same dilemma: I'd have a blue one on the way if the case length was smaller; you would if the diameter was larger. On the other hand, guess we're both saving a few bucks.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

On Toxic NATO on my flat top 6.5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Everdying said:


> wow, eels.
> i have a cap of theirs from the mid80s somewhere in storage.
> not sure how I got it... but back then it was the bulldogs crushing all ur dreams eh


Hahaha, my brothers a dogs fan, you sound like him, hes been bagging me for the last 30 years.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> On Toxic NATO on my flat top 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is outrageously nice, congrats, good size too, youve got 6.5 and cal pull it off easy.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Not trying to throw anyone off when I say the watch is too big for me; I have a 6.125 inch wrist, so hopefully that clears it up!  I don't doubt that it'll wear well as all Seiko's I've owned have, but I'm currently rotating an SKX, SBGA031, and SBGX117, with the 2 GS's sizable enough that I really want something in the complete opposite direction. Regardless, I'm sure I'll end up with an SBP down the line...Now, if we can only agree upon an acceptable nick name! lol


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

nepatriot said:


> Good point, definitely a level above the Sumo, based on Diasheld treatment, the level of case finishing, and sapphire. The bezel also looks to be like MM300, which is a higher grade than the Sumo.
> 
> I do agree though, seeing all these new pics, that the side views reveal that the transition from the side of the case to the case bottom is more rounded, more like an SKX, Sumo, and the new Turtle. This design is newer, so it makes sense for the SPB to continue that shape.
> 
> ...


Yup. I see the SPB051/053 as a fusion of old and new Seiko design elements, and that's where good part of its attraction lies. Seiko did highlight the fact this will be a 'modernized classic'. On one hand, looking top-down from the distance the watch looks like larger version of the 62MAS. But come closer and the over-sized modern Seiko diver hands and modernized trapezoid-shaped dial indices pop up and the watch takes on a very different look and feel.

As for the case shape, there is a bit of a 'ridge' or an edge that flows along the case sides, too. The top and bottom flare out a little and join into this line. It's much less pronounced and pointier than the one MM300 SBDX001/017 cases are well known for, but it's certainly there. The case edge on the MM300 is flat and brushed.

Can't wait for mine, but it won't be anytime soon as I'm done with being early adopter type. Waiting for prices to stabilize a little. Eve at the current $$ rate ($750-$800) - this is most likely the best value mid-range ISO certified diver you will find anywhere.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> On Toxic NATO on my flat top 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bezel on blue 053 is like a chameleon. I've seen so far shades of light blue, dark navy, grey, black ...and now teal/green.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

The barren crown top is crying for that 'S' logo, IMO.
It also appears to be the SRP Turtle crown Seiko used here.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

babola said:


> That bezel on blue 053 is like a chameleon. I've seen so far shades of light blue, dark navy, grey, black ...and now teal/green.


Outstanding. It looks lacquered like the MM300 or Sumo LE. Is that the case? My 051 should land tomorrow. I can't believe how nice these look.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Seiya Japan sold out ... I want the black one.
Do people expect cheaper in November? I think also released in US in November?


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> You can strongly doubt anything you'd like... but facts can be stubborn things. Especially when they are of the numerical kind, and easily verified with a measuring tool like a ruler or calipers. These numbers are well known and can be validated from multiple sources.
> 
> You are of course free to validate them yourself. Drawing lines on photo's is one way I suppose ...
> 
> ...


You are taking it way too seriously, I think. I mean they're just watches, not some kind of holy beings or gods for me to be sacriligious uppon! 
From the very first time the SLA017/SBDX019 was announced I thought of it as 8LMAS because is a re-edition of the 62MAS based on the 8L caliber. The same with SBDC051/053 and SBP051/053. I have them in my mind as 6RMAS. You don't have to use this term, in fact no one has. If after sometime a moniker arises that is widely used, I'll be more than happy to use it. Until then I'll refer to them the way I have them in my mind.
I am also pissed off with their size, I would like them smaller, but if they indeed are 50mm in length I think I'll be able to pull 'em off!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

babola said:


> That bezel on blue 053 is like a chameleon. I've seen so far shades of light blue, dark navy, grey, black ...and now teal/green.


And to this day I have no idea what it is made off. I suspect aluminium lacquered like the MM300 which could be a longevity issue.
If it is a sapphire bezel then even better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Hippopotamodon said:


> You are taking it way too seriously, I think. I mean they're just watches, not some kind of holy beings or gods for me to be sacriligious uppon!


Perhaps you missed the  emoji? BUT the 62MAS is a holy grail for many Seiko diver enthusiast.



Hippopotamodon said:


> From the very first time the SLA017/SBDX019 was announced I thought of it as 8LMAS because is a re-edition of the 62MAS based on the 8L caliber. The same with SBDC051/053 and SBP051/053. I have them in my mind as 6RMAS. You don't have to use this term, in fact no one has. If after sometime a moniker arises that is widely used, I'll be more than happy to use it. Until then I'll refer to them the way I have them in my mind.


Just hope it doesn't end up with something like the Sumo did at first: Camel Toe. 



Hippopotamodon said:


> I am also pissed off with their size, I would like them smaller, but if they indeed are 50mm in length I think I'll be able to pull 'em off!


You can lead a horse to water ... they ARE 49.8mm, per the pic above with that funny looking contraption called a "caliper" ... and Seiko's catalog via an AD in Japan who knows these things. So if you've got the real estate for 50mm, go get that credit card out.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

brettstark said:


> Seiya Japan sold out ... I want the black one.
> Do people expect cheaper in November? I think also released in US in November?


Pssst.... hey, over here: Chino has the 51 in stock ... don't tell anyone!


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

I remember reading somewhere that these have a portion on the side of the case finished with the famous zaratsu polishing technique. Is it true? Could the lucky owners take some pictures showing us the polishing?


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Hippopotamodon said:


> I remember reading somewhere that these have a portion on the side of the case finished with the famous zaratsu polishing technique. Is it true? Could the lucky owners take some pictures showing us the polishing?


Here's a pic of it next to a Snowflake, which I'm pretty sure is Zarutsu polished. In person, they're not close, and I think this pic supports that.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

nepatriot said:


> BUT the 62MAS is a holy grail for many Seiko diver enthusiast.


nepatriot, I hear you! And btw, I consent, that Seiko has missed a chance here to introduce a new mid-quality line.

Loving the original I got the blues so hard, when I learned about the reissue being limited and about it's price. On this budget I'm out. But I almost got depressed when I saw these two SBPs in _that context_! Don't get me wrong, these are sexy and I get everyone who likes them and I get Seiko, 'cause these will sell big time.

But hey, how sweet it could have been: The original design and size - so sophisticated, I would have ordered in a second no matter the movement and I would have gladly paid a price doubling that of the SBPs. But given how much they blew those for the average joe up in size and what they did with the hands ... for a lover of the original the talk about these SBPs as a 'modern reinterpretation' is hard to take. Especially when I think how nicely Seiko did with the new Turtles. Man, I am hoping that Seiko also brings the Willard back, but seeing the SBPs now, I wouldn't be surprised at all if Seiko ruins the design by bringing a 22mm lug-to-lug Willard. Modern interpretation! Argh!

Again, these SBPs look gorgeous and I could easily wear them sizewise, but I simply don't want a diver that big. Maybe, if I could forget the original, but I can't. Still got the blues. ;-)

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The polish is good but not even close to what I had on my GS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Got mine. A little larger (length) than usual for me, but fine for a weekend/casual watch.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Took delivery of my 051 yesterday. Finally sized it & rocked it today!

I really couldn't care, but for those interested, mine does have the famous chapter ring issue. There also is a pretty noticeable indent in the lume at six o'clock. I'm not sweating it tho. It is what it is. 

Other than that, I think it's pretty solid overall. Nice heft & it's comfortable. I'm not a fan of 20mm bracelets, but I think this is one of the "nicer" Seiko bracelets I've had. Really wish they did away with the collars tho.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> nepatriot, I hear you! And btw, I consent, that Seiko has missed a chance here to introduce a new mid-quality line.
> 
> Loving the original I got the blues so hard, when I learned about the reissue being limited and about it's price. On this budget I'm out. But I almost got depressed when I saw these two SBPs in _that context_! Don't get me wrong, these are sexy and I get everyone who likes them and I get Seiko, 'cause these will sell big time.
> 
> ...


Completely agree on the Seiko missed opportunity. It's like Rolex making the Submariner a LE instead of making it define the brand.

I had an opportunity to buy a SLA, but I don't think it was worth the money, so I went with the the SBDC051 and cannot wait for it to arrive.

There is still time so hopefully Seiko creates a mid-range version of this design.

This is really a brand defining design that has the history collectors love.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

I do wish the L2L was a little shorter on these.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Great watch! What size wrist do you have? I'm interested but at nearly 50mm lug to lug, it may be too much for my 7'' wrist...


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Great watch! What size wrist do you have? I'm interested but at nearly 50mm lug to lug, it may be too much for my 7'' wrist...


Thanks, my wrist is about 6.5".


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> nepatriot, I hear you! And btw, I consent, that Seiko has missed a chance here to introduce a new mid-quality line.
> 
> Loving the original I got the blues so hard, when I learned about the reissue being limited and about it's price. On this budget I'm out. But I almost got depressed when I saw these two SBPs in _that context_! Don't get me wrong, these are sexy and I get everyone who likes them and I get Seiko, 'cause these will sell big time.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bend, a fellow true believer!

I tried to stay away from the LE version, and managed to stay off that band wagon until last week ... but after reading that damn SLA owners thread  with all the new pics, I kind of broke down and started calling around like a junkie desperate for a fix. Actually just missed the last one at an AD in Florida: list price, PayPal (kick the can down the road: no payments or interest for 6 months!), no tax and free shipping. I it had been available, I think my willpower would have melted. The only other one I found was at the NYC Seiko store, but tax and no PayPal. That was too far over the line (and I suppose the prospect of explaining to my wife why I bought a $3,400 watch had something to do with my restraint).

Back when these were announced, and it was clear to me that getting an LE would require major trade offs in watches and\or camera gear than I wanted to make, and the SPB's were too big, and not really 62MAS re-issue like the SLA. So I sat back and tried to get a sense of where Seiko is going.

Look at the new Samurai and Trans Ocean, and the existing divers like the MM300, Shogun and Sumo, and what do they have in common? They're all 50mm and up in case length. The smallest divers are the SKX's, and it's only a matter of time before Seiko kills that off completely. The new Turtle is great, and next in size, but with only one thing, IMHO, that Seiko could have done a little better: kept the original case size.

Many eagerly await a replacement to the 007, with the 4r36 or 6r15 movement. But in view of Seiko's apparent direction, they would surely also take the opportunity to enlarge that case as well.

Simply proportionally enlarging that style case, even to a modest 48mm, with its gentle curvature, so much like the Turtle, will result in a proportionally larger wearing case. With its gently curved case, the current 007, at just under 46mm, wears like a 48mm case, especially on a smaller wrist; a 48mm 007 would wear like a 50mm case ... UNLESS, Seiko increased the curvature, or altered the case curve so that the lugs had a more pronounced curvature. More the SLA or Squale 1521 side profile. But they didn't do that on the new Turtle, so I doubt they would on a new 007.

Seiko is not alone in this trend on size. So my plan on watches changed. I re-purchased an Squale 1521, before they discontinued that in favor of their new 60 (same watch, bigger case). My Damasko DA46 is now a keeper for life (I know, I say that now...), before that get's "updated" to a bigger case.

And yesterday I re-purchased an SKX007, while I still can, which I am thinking I might update MY way: sapphire, ceramic insert, and possibly even a coin edged bezel. (I got the "J" version, because those are hand-made on the same bench, in the Japanese factory, where the GS and the SLA017 is made, right??? 

Who knows, perhaps Seiko will someday decide to do as you and I, and perhaps many thousands of others as well, hope for: released a non-LE SLA017, only minus the 8L movement, at half the price.

One can only dream!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

nymfan said:


> Took delivery of my 051 yesterday. Finally sized it & rocked it today!
> 
> I really couldn't care, but for those interested, mine does have the famous chapter ring issue. There also is a pretty noticeable indent in the lume at six o'clock. I'm not sweating it tho. It is what it is.
> 
> Other than that, I think it's pretty solid overall. Nice heft & it's comfortable. I'm not a fan of 20mm bracelets, but I think this is one of the "nicer" Seiko bracelets I've had. Really wish they did away with the collars tho.


At least you know it's not a counterfeit!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

My 051 dropped this morning. Absolutely stunning piece. I knew I had to have it, and now I am even more sure.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am pretty sure the bezel is lacquer over aluminum. Looks identical to the one on my Sumo LE. Seiko has a home run here, and I would also say that very little, if anything, can touch this watch at $750 USD. That nice.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Lug-2-lug is 49.5mm on calipers. 190 gm unsized.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Chocodove said:


> I do wish the L2L was a little shorter on these.












Same set up and same size wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

Fellas, we now have the first video review of the SDBC051.

It looks amazing.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

The more I see it the more I want it! I must resist until it drops in price...


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's what happens when you pull the old switcheroo on bracelet/strap:


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

Hippopotamodon said:


> The more I see it the more I want it! I must resist until it drops in price...


Oddly, Seiya increased the price on the 053. I believe it was $617 originally and now it's $670 something.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> At least you know it's not a counterfeit!


Ha! This is true. Crazy that the chapter ring issue hasn't been hammered out. Not asking for perfection bc we all know that doesn't exist, but if it's pretty obviously to the casual watch fans, then the maker should bump up the standard a lil bit.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Here's what happens when you pull the old switcheroo on bracelet/strap:


Awesome ?

Now I see myself buying both!!! ?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

nymfan said:


> Ha! This is true. Crazy that the chapter ring issue hasn't been hammered out. Not asking for perfection bc we all know that doesn't exist, but if it's pretty obviously to the casual watch fans, then the maker should bump up the standard a lil bit.


The alignments on mine are perfect.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like I'm the only one so far. I should play the lotto.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^^100% Awesomeness Radar1:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

nymfan said:


> Looks like I'm the only one so far. I should play the lotto.


You're a Mets fan - what did you expect?


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Here's what happens when you pull the old switcheroo on bracelet/strap:


Really dig the blue on the bracelet! I wish that it were offered both ways.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> ^^^^100% Awesomeness Radar1:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks Shannon! I trust you'll have one soon. |>


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

My alignment is dead on as well, thankfully. I' m also at +1 over the past 22 hours or so :thumbsup:


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Thanks Shannon! I trust you'll have one soon. |>


Soon enough, my birthday is in 2 months:-!


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Here's what happens when you pull the old switcheroo on bracelet/strap:


I just ordered a black and a blue and plan on doing the same thing. Black for straps and blue for steel band.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Jonpod said:


> I just ordered a black and a blue and plan on doing the same thing. Black for straps and blue for steel band.


Nice!!! I like the way you roll:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Keep contemplating sacrificing my Shogun to get one of these.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Keep contemplating sacrificing my Shogun to get one of these.


I have a Shogun, and while I like it, I think these are going to eat into the Shogun's wrist time pretty dramatically.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I have a Shogun, and while I like it, I think these are going to eat into the Shogun's wrist time pretty dramatically.


That's actually already happened when I got my MM300 a couple of months ago.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Keep contemplating sacrificing my Shogun to get one of these.


Having now owned both, and the Sumo LE, I would make that sacrifice, Dave. These watches are incredible. The Shogun is a great watch, this one is elevated in several areas. No Ti, but still, just so beautifully done.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Having now owned both, and the Sumo LE, I would make that sacrifice, Dave. These watches are incredible. The Shogun is a great watch, this one is elevated in several areas. No Ti, but still, just so beautifully done.


Decisions, decisions......guess you can't keep them all, and I have had a two year run with it. Maybe it's time.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Decisions, decisions......guess you can't keep them all, and I have had a two year run with it. Maybe it's time.


I don't see any major regrets on your horizon if you go this way. I'd trade a Shogun for this piece in an instant.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I don't see any major regrets on your horizon if you go this way. I'd trade a Shogun for this piece in an instant.


I would agree Radar uno, the Ti in my view is not enough to not do the switch. 
I think the 51 and 53 really look good and to my eyes look better than the Shogun. I had a blumo but dumped it after a few months but the 53 is really doing it this time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I don't see any major regrets on your horizon if you go this way. I'd trade a Shogun for this piece in an instant.


Probably not. The bracelet looks a lot like the one from the 015 Tuna, which is very nice, but only 20mm, which doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I don't see any major regrets on your horizon if you go this way. I'd trade a Shogun for this piece in an instant.


Will you be doing a review similar to say the Mido you did? Can't wait to see more pictures and insights on these, the bracelet looks great how does it feel!?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Will you be doing a review similar to say the Mido you did? Can't wait to see more pictures and insights on these, the bracelet looks great how does it feel!?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It is the same bracelet as on the SBBN015. Really nice. I haven't sized it yet but will report back when I do.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What a great thread. You guys are getting me in trouble with boss. Now I'll have to buy her something in compensation.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Wutch said:


> Really dig the blue on the bracelet! I wish that it were offered both ways.


Surely you will be able to buy the original bracelet at a later date if you opt for the blue ??


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Pssst.... hey, over here: Chino has the 51 in stock ... don't tell anyone!


I'm an idiot!!! waited too long and now they're sold out...
anyone else that's good???


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Surely you will be able to buy the original bracelet at a later date if you opt for the blue ??


I'm guessing so at some point, but if it's the same bracelet type from the 015 Tuna look for it too be about $200 at least.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I know this was already posted, but just to reiterate, this is probably the best video (only?) showing the watch in detail in HD, including the bracelet:






Damn.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

I would like to yet again claim stupidity that this is now sold out where i see it... mother *#)($*#(@)$)(#@ker.


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

I ordered mine from amazon japan but you would need to find your own forwarder.



brettstark said:


> I would like to yet again claim stupidity that this is now sold out where i see it... mother *#)($*#(@)$)(#@ker.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ahonobaka said:


> I know this was already posted, but just to reiterate, this is probably the best video (only?) showing the watch in detail in HD, including the bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rate this one a little higher, for me personally: 



He is also a member on this forum.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> What a great thread. You guys are getting me in trouble with boss. Now I'll have to buy her something in compensation.


If youre looking for a diver for her look no further than the Zodiac womens sea dragons, Swiss because the girls like Swiss and she'll be impressed, they look classic and retro cool, they are small, come in heaps of unusual colours, have awesome rubbers on them and the best thing is they are cheap, im talking $200 plus or minus, check em out if you are ever looking for a diver pressie for her that wont hammer the bank, they look a lot more expensive than they are.
Check out all the mens zodiacs too, great watches oozing retro cool imo


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine should get delivered today, it went through customs and it's arrived at the destination PO. Something to look forward to when I get home from work!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

New car smell hasn't even faded on the PADI Turtle I just picked up and I'm already itching for this next one.  While I - like hordes of others - would love the SLA017 that ain't gonna happen. The SBP051 is definitely in my sites.

That said, I don't think it's fair to lump it (or the 053) into the "62MAS reissue" category. Seiko had to preserve the value of the limited edition and so needed to distinguish these references accordingly. Between the more rounded case profile, the polished surfaces, the larger size, and the handset the SBP's stand more on their own. Only the SLA017 is a re-edition as it's supremely faithful to the original. Actually I see the the SPB's as an evolution between the 62MAS and the SKX/Sumo as the cases transition from the blunt, straight edge style of the original 62MAS to the more organic, rounded forms.

Looking forward to seeing more photos as these start to make their way into the wild.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Mine got delivered today, it's sitting at home waiting for me. The good news is that it managed to sneak through customs with no duty charges. The bad news is my wife signed for it so now she knows I bought another watch. Bitter sweet delivery I suppose...haha


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

I tend to like smaller watches with my daily wear Speedy Pro being the perfect size, but I took a chance on the sbdc051 and it arrived today after ordering Tuesday from an obscure Japanese seller. I was pleasantly surprised when I sized it and put it on. Wears very comfortable on my wrists which are a hair over 7". The contoured sides and back of the lugs help make it wear thinner than it really is.

First impression is very positive. I was a big Shogun fan, but sold it because I am a bracelet guy and didn't like the faux 3 piece design. This watch takes everything I liked about the Shogun and improves upon it. Here are some quick and dirty iphone photos.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

dnslater said:


> I tend to like smaller watches with my daily wear Speedy Pro being the perfect size, but I took a chance on the sbdc051 and it arrived today after ordering Tuesday from an obscure Japanese seller. I was pleasantly surprised when I sized it and put it on. Wears very comfortable on my wrists which are a hair over 7". The contoured sides and back of the lugs help make it wear thinner than it really is.
> 
> First impression is very positive. I was a big Shogun fan, but sold it because I am a bracelet guy and didn't like the faux 3 piece design. This watch takes everything I liked about the Shogun and improves upon it. Here are some quick and dirty iphone photos.


Nice, Nick. I'm more impressed with mine by the day. It's perhaps borderline size-wise for my wrist, but it's so nice I don't really care.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Chocodove said:


> Nice, Nick. I'm more impressed with mine by the day. It's perhaps borderline size-wise for my wrist, but it's so nice I don't really care.


My Speedy Pro will continue to be my every day work watch, so I don't mind wearing something larger for evenings and weekends. this will rotate with a U1 Pro for that use, so I do make exceptions for larger watches if they are worth it.

Edit: I just noticed the end links on these have a separate middle link. Really nice touch at this price point. Maybe Seiko is finally listening to criticism on their bracelets.


----------



## Zestel (Sep 9, 2016)

Never owned a Seiko diver watch. Since a month of 2 it gained my interest and I was surfing the websites and forums for a nice diver watch. Budget was 300 to 500 dollar. At the end I ended up with the Blumo but as it was not on stock at my favorite webshop I had to wait and wait and wait till 2 weeks ago I discovered this beauty. But men...the price pfff... budget 500 dollar and this thing would me cost 900 dollar.

So think, rethink, doubts, no doubts... could not choose between budget and my feelings. But today I made the decision and ordered the one I loved the most, the SBDC051. If I didnt do I would never wear the Blumo with pleasure and regret that I didnt buy the one watch I really liked.

So, I orded today and I hope everything will go right with my order. Hope to receive it before next weekend and also hope that the Dutch customs (I live in the Netherlands) wont charge me tax costs, keep my fingers crossed.

And now wait and enjoy the fun of knowing that soon it will be around my wrist.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T805 met Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks all for posting so many great pics, absolutely loving them! 

I know the lug width is 20mm, does the bracelet taper? If so what's the clasp width? I don't recall that being mentioned, if it was I missed it. 

Thanks


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks all for posting so many great pics, absolutely loving them!
> 
> I know the lug width is 20mm, does the bracelet taper? If so what's the clasp width? I don't recall that being mentioned, if it was I missed it.
> 
> Thanks


I believe it tapers to 18.


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

I really like the OEM rubber on the 053, but unfortunately the tail sticks out a bit too much for my liking. The hardware on it is incredible.

Works great on ISO, though.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

dnslater said:


> I believe it tapers to 18.


Thank you.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I love the color of the blue one. It seems to change depending on angles and lighting.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

This guy was waiting for me after work today. It is better than what I was expecting.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

dnslater said:


> I tend to like smaller watches with my daily wear Speedy Pro being the perfect size, but I took a chance on the sbdc051 and it arrived today after ordering Tuesday from an obscure Japanese seller. I was pleasantly surprised when I sized it and put it on. Wears very comfortable on my wrists which are a hair over 7". The contoured sides and back of the lugs help make it wear thinner than it really is.
> 
> First impression is very positive. I was a big Shogun fan, but sold it because I am a bracelet guy and didn't like the faux 3 piece design. This watch takes everything I liked about the Shogun and improves upon it. Here are some quick and dirty iphone photos.


Great photos, especially a comparo with something as well known as a Speedy Pro. I was afraid the 051/053 could end up being on a large side but having seen your photos there's no need for such a concern, really.
Also great catch about that separate mid-link on the bracelet's end-link - pure class you don't expect to see on a diver in this price range. My intention was removing the bracelet from the 051 once I get mine, but the more I look at those photos the more I believe that bracelet is just about perfect fit to that watch head.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Zestel said:


> Never owned a Seiko diver watch...


There's more people like you coming over to the 'dark side' so to say in recent times. Swiss watches are great and undoubtedly at the top of their game but Seiko has been making some major inroads last few years and the people who wouldn't even 'touch' a Seiko in the past are slowly learning and realizing the attractiveness of this fantastic watch brand from the far East.

I really like what I see.

Come and join us... and enjoy the ride!


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Well said Babola!


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Here are pictures on various NATO straps. 

















































A few size comparison shots. Wears a little bigger than the SKX but not any thicker. Certainly wears smaller than the Sinn U1. Lug to Lug might be longer but it is lighter and more contoured. 

























Some ...... iPhone close ups


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

dnslater said:


> A few size comparison shots. Wears a little bigger than the SKX but not any thicker. Certainly wears smaller than the Sinn U1. Lug to Lug might be longer but it is lighter and more contoured.


Jeez. I'm so conflicted about the size here. Almost as long as a Sumo, and only a little bigger than the SKX --- is sort of the impression I am getting here.

My wrist is 6.75" and I favor smaller watches anyway (38-40mm). SKX is a GREAT fit at the top of my range due to short lug height. I could "handle" the Sumo ok, but after a couple weeks I just got tired of the size.

I'm in LOVE with the design (still would have preferred the 40mm case/sizing) but--- this could be a huge size disappointment - or just about perfect.

Maybe in a couple months we'll see a bit of a discount and I'll roll the dice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Jeez. I'm so conflicted about the size here. Almost as long as a Sumo, and only a little bigger than the SKX --- is sort of the impression I am getting here.
> 
> My wrist is 6.75" and I favor smaller watches anyway (38-40mm). SKX is a GREAT fit at the top of my range due to short lug height. I could "handle" the Sumo ok, but after a couple weeks I just got tired of the size.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is somewhere between the Sumo and SKX. Sumo lug to lug is 52 and diameter is almost 45. This is 2mm less in both dimensions, so closer to SKX than Sumo. Dial is large with a thinner bezel than other Seiko divers which might contribute to its larger appearance than it wears.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

dnslater said:


> Yes, it is somewhere between the Sumo and SKX. Sumo lug to lug is 52 and diameter is almost 45. This is 2mm less in both dimensions, so closer to SKX than Sumo. Dial is large with a thinner bezel than other Seiko divers which might contribute to its larger appearance than it wears.


I also think the thick sweeping lug design makes it appear larger as well. It's almost like an integrated lug, where the case extends beyond the dial/bezel and then sort of a cutout for the strap. Tricky. I think I'll be giving it a whirl- just not sure when.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Jeez. I'm so conflicted about the size here. Almost as long as a Sumo, and only a little bigger than the SKX --- is sort of the impression I am getting here.
> 
> My wrist is 6.75" and I favor smaller watches anyway (38-40mm). SKX is a GREAT fit at the top of my range due to short lug height. I could "handle" the Sumo ok, but after a couple weeks I just got tired of the size.
> 
> ...


While photo's are great, numbers don't lie. A picture says a thousand words, but those words are subjective, influenced by our individual and unique perceptions. Numbers are not subjective. Picture angles, distance, and lighting can also create, as you have noticed, optical illusions.

By the numbers, the Sumo is indeed a bigger watch at just under 53mm. The SPB's are a hair under 50mm, so let's round up to 50mm. The SKX is a little under 46mm.

The SKX has a subtle case\lug curvature; the Sumo and SPB a slightly more pronounced curvature. How much that effects wearability will depend on the real estate across your unique wrist that you have to work with. If can handle a flat 48mm case with very little lug curvature, then the SPB may work for you . But the additional 2.5mm of the Sumo may too big.

Forget wrist circumference. All wrists are shaped differently.

Measure the flat area across the top of your wrist, above the bone, where your watches sit, right up to where your wrist just starts to curve down. Convert that to mm.

You can compare that to the case length of any watch to get an idea if it might fit your wrist. If the case length is </= to the case length, the watch should fit. If > by 1 or even 2 mm's, then look at the side view of the watch; if there is a pronounced case\lug curvature, the watch might fit if the lugs hug your wrist a mm or so as it curves.

The SPB's offer a nice option, with a case curvature simulator to the Camel Toe, but with a case near 3mm shorter.


----------



## Zestel (Sep 9, 2016)

Is it easy to resize the bracelet of the 051 by myself? I have a 7 inch wrist so I guess I need to remove a few shackles? Can I do this myself and do I need to buy special tools for it? Any advise or tips would be welcome.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Zestel said:


> Is it easy to resize the bracelet of the 051 by myself? I have a 7 inch wrist so I guess I need to remove a few shackles? Can I do this myself and do I need to buy special tools for it? Any advise or tips would be welcome.


Google Seiko pin and collar system. Not that hard once you understand how it works. Can do it with a small hammer and thumb tack, but an $8 tool makes it easier. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E4X06HA?psc=1


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

A hammer is NOT required. Just the correct pin pushers (Ø0.8 and Ø1mm) and a wood block to push against.

Buying a s/h watch when the bracelet has been sized is my greatest fear. I pretty much know before it arrives the links are scratched to heaven and somethings missing.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> A hammer is NOT required. Just the correct pin pushers (Ø0.8 and Ø1mm) and a wood block to push against.
> 
> Buying a s/h watch when the bracelet has been sized is my greatest fear. I pretty much know before it arrives the links are scratched to heaven and somethings missing.


I should have clarified. I have one of those small hammers with nylon on one side that came with my watch tool kit. I use it sometimes to gently push the pin pusher through.

And if that is your greatest fear in life than you need a little more danger.


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's the 051 on a black bracelet (I put the Seiko bracelet on my 053. I'm not sure about it yet, but the case/bezel is already a SS/black combo, so maybe it will work?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12386883


That bracelet is - the business!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Here's the 051 on a black bracelet (I put the Seiko bracelet on my 053. I'm not sure about it yet, but the case/bezel is already a SS/black combo, so maybe it will work?


I can't say I'm with you on that one, sorry.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

babola said:


> That bracelet is - the business!


Is it ever!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Is it ever!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I'm also with you and babola re the bracelet - what a nice touch to a great looking diver! Thanks Seiko, you must have listened to us and noticed how much we loved/love the SBBN015 Tuna bracelet this SBDC051 one seems to be a direct descendant of.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> Here's the 051 on a black bracelet (I put the Seiko bracelet on my 053. I'm not sure about it yet, but the case/bezel is already a SS/black combo, so maybe it will work?


Just put it on a NATO. This doesn't work.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

The black bracelet on that watch is so hideous. That is just me though.

On a positive note my watches have shipped. I should have a black and a blue delivered sometime next week.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

dnslater said:


> A few size comparison shots. Wears a little bigger than the SKX but not any thicker. Certainly wears smaller than the Sinn U1. Lug to Lug might be longer but it is lighter and more contoured.


Great to see the comparo with a well known SKX diver case. As you said, it's a little bigger but only marginally lug-to-lug, so there shouldn't be a problem to pull this one for most.



dnslater said:


>


That solid 3-piece end link is a money-shot. Also, the more I look at the different angles and aspects of the case and bracelet I tend to find out some new nuances I haven't seen or didn't know existed before. Thanks.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12386883


Be a little careful there, a pin is creeping out of the bracelet!


----------



## AleSKX (Mar 23, 2011)

Hippopotamodon said:


> Be a little careful there, a pin is creeping out of the bracelet!
> View attachment 12387383


Pins and collars vs. split pins?

Maybe the collar is missing?

Alex


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hippopotamodon said:


> Be a little careful there, a pin is creeping out of the bracelet!
> View attachment 12387383


Yikes. Thanks for that. Good eye.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sensational case. I can't believe I read comments on Youtube that it's overpriced and somehow in the same league as a Turtle and the bracelet lesser than a Strapcode. No disrespect intended either entity, but really???


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

AleSKX said:


> Pins and collars vs. split pins?
> 
> Maybe the collar is missing?
> 
> Alex


Pretty sure the collar is there. I probably just nudged the pin a little too far through. Not a watch I'd like to see dropped! I can't take the damn thing off.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Sensational case. I can't believe I read comments on Youtube that it's overpriced and somehow in the same league as a Turtle and the bracelet lesser than a Strapcode. No disrespect intended either entity, but really???
> 
> View attachment 12387531
> 
> ...


To me it is in the same bracket as the Blumo case wise along with a better crystal and better bezel. So imho it is somewhere positioned between a Blumo and MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> To me it is in the same bracket as the Blumo case wise along with a better crystal and better bezel. So imho it is somewhere positioned between a Blumo and MM300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nicer bracelet and clasp plus Diashield puts it solidly above a Sumo/Blumo for me.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Nicer bracelet and clasp plus Diashield puts it solidly above a Sumo/Blumo for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Got the blue one so can't speak to the bracelet but yes w the Diashield I would agree it is above the Blumo and somewhere closer to MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Got the blue one so can't speak to the bracelet but yes w the Diashield I would agree it is above the Blumo and somewhere closer to MM300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Be interesting to hear a comparison with 300. Obviously a lesser movement but beyond that?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Radar1 said:


> Agreed. Be interesting to hear a comparison with 300. Obviously a lesser movement but beyond that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I have a MM300 and it is much taller so not as comfortable to wear on anything but the bracelet so in a way not as versatile










The case work on MM is better more refined with clearer distinctions between polished and brushed just better.



















The bezel action on the MM is moons ahead. Very clear click very nice the 53 is softer more subdued

The lume on the MM300 is stronger but the the 53 can fight too



















Overall the MM is just better but the 53 i feel is not that far back just a little less better in each category

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

I feel your pain. SBDX MM300 and one-piece Natos aren't a great mix. Two-piece Natos and Zulus work much better on this watch.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

To me, this is worth so much more than what I paid for it.

Works on a NATO, but the bracelet is probably the best at this price point. It looks like it belongs on a watch that costs 3x as much.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



johneh said:


> To me, this is worth so much more than what I paid for it.
> 
> Works on a NATO, but the bracelet is probably the best at this price point. It looks like it belongs on a watch that costs 3x as much.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Great to see you landed it in time for holidays. Nothing touches this at the $750 price point, IMO. |>


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn it. Now I have to get one!!!


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Radar1 said:


> Awesome! Great to see you landed it in time for holidays. Nothing touches this at the $750 price point, IMO. |>


Nothing. There's not even anything remotely close in my eyes.

And ya, super pumped that I got it in time for vacation. It'll be in the lake in no time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Congratz to all the new owners, the watches are beautiful. I am trying to show some restraint, but I really like the 053. If it was on the bracelet it would be a no brainer, I am so lost on what to do for now. Wait and pray they offer the bracelet separately. Or just grab it soon as possible and start looking at strap options. For a second the thought crossed my mind to buy both, swap the bracelet and sell the black on the rubber, but that is too much work smh.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

MGB614 said:


> Congratz to all the new owners, the watches are beautiful. I am trying to show some restraint, but I really like the 053. If it was on the bracelet it would be a no brainer, I am so lost on what to do for now. Wait and pray they offer the bracelet separately. Or just grab it soon as possible and start looking at strap options. For a second the thought crossed my mind to buy both, swap the bracelet and sell the black on the rubber, but that is too much work smh.


Probably a good move as some may not want either and will just use NATO's.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MGB614 said:


> Congratz to all the new owners, the watches are beautiful. I am trying to show some restraint, but I really like the 053. If it was on the bracelet it would be a no brainer, I am so lost on what to do for now. Wait and pray they offer the bracelet separately. Or just grab it soon as possible and start looking at strap options. For a second the thought crossed my mind to buy both, swap the bracelet and sell the black on the rubber, but that is too much work smh.


I would shoot Strapcode an email and ask if they have plans to build aftermarket options for these ones. I am pretty sure that Seiko will sell enough of them to justify the effort!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Hope this doesn't really hijack the thread, but does anyone have any insight or good projections as to what happens when the international reference is released?

When the SRPB051(and brother) are released, the JDM models will probably be readily available. Most people dying to get one will have them and new distributors will be able to sell them. 

1: Do you think pricing will come down further? Right now Seiya has/had the lowest price around $765US. Could they go lower than 700?

2: Will bracelets become easier to source? I dig the blue a lot, and would probably have ordered one if I could get my hands on the bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't see the price dropping much. Much like the Shogun has remained relatively stable. It's a lot of watch at the current price, and already came out well below MSRP.

I believe the general release will be in November.

As mentioned previously, I suspect Strapcode will pick this opportunity up. If they do, I am in on the the blue model right away.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> As mentioned previously, I suspect Strapcode will pick this opportunity up. If they do, I am in on the the blue model right away.


I wonder how they will try to match the diashield finish...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I wonder how they will try to match the diashield finish...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A satin finish would probably work ok. Maybe an OEM will be available from Seiko, but no doubt pricey if so.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Hope this doesn't really hijack the thread, but does anyone have any insight or good projections as to what happens when the international reference is released?
> 
> When the SRPB051(and brother) are released, the JDM models will probably be readily available. Most people dying to get one will have them and new distributors will be able to sell them.
> 
> ...


When the 6RMAS comes out in the form of SPB051/3, I hope the bracelet option will be available for both black and blue models. I also hope that the price will drop because the grey market dealers will join the game, but this is not going to happen at once, it will take some time. I believe that after a couple of years, the bracelet version of the 6RMAS is going to be around 600$. And of course there is always going to be the option to go used. What concerns me though is that we are going to see much more examples of misaligned chapter rings and bezels as demand for the 6RMAS grows stronger. Well, I just hope that Seiko will up their QC and these issues will become obsolete...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Did the Sumo have this reaction pre release and then release. I think this watch will keep Sumo prices high.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

@SigmaPiJiggy...don't expect much of a price drop on 051/053 divers any time soon. This one is unlikely to be produced (and over-produced) in the similar high numbers Seiko is stamping out Turtles, which are now selling at less than 1/2 the retail price. THis is one of those 'hard to beat' price-to-value ratio diver watches under $800 and will remain so for a very long time. It is setting itself to become almost an all time Seiko mid-range diver classic. I mean, all the elements are there - vintage appeal, classic diver shape and charisma, domed Sapphire xtal, Diashield treated case and bracelet, universal modern-diver size (fits most wrists), great higher-end S/S bracelet, Zaratsu polished case sides, bezel finish reminiscent of a SBDX MM300...the list goes on.

As mentioned above, we may need to wait for some 2 years before you start seeing prices 'stabilizing' around $600 mark, but that would also be dictated by the popularity, volumes and numbers grey market sellers can get their mitts on.

As for the JDM vs International, there won't be much of that JDM exclusivity attractiveness simply due to the (reported) fact both SPB and SDBC versions re made in Japan, or coming from the same factory.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I suspect these will be manufactured in China and assembled in Malaysia etc etc in factories owned by Seiko.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

The more I look at these models (I prefer the black one on the bracelet) the more I like them.

I was wondering, is the bezel actually lacquered as on the mm300? I apologize if this has already been mentioned, and I realize that babola's post above alludes to this. I've read about 30 posts in this thread, but not all of them.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Hippopotamodon said:


> When the 6RMAS comes out in the form of SPB051/3, I hope the bracelet option will be available for both black and blue models. I also hope that the price will drop because the grey market dealers will join the game, but this is not going to happen at once, it will take some time. I believe that after a couple of years, the bracelet version of the 6RMAS is going to be around 600$. And of course there is always going to be the option to go used. What concerns me though is that we are going to see much more examples of misaligned chapter rings and bezels as demand for the 6RMAS grows stronger. Well, I just hope that Seiko will up their QC and these issues will become obsolete...


You're really trying to make that terrible nickname stick, eh?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

johneh said:


> You're really trying to make that terrible nickname stick, eh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the nickname. Other than the ref, what would you call it? I don't think 62MAS is appropriate due to both the original and LE reissue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I like the nickname. Other than the ref, what would you call it? I don't think 62MAS is appropriate due to both the original and LE reissue
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not that bad, I agree. How can you complain about a name that's pronounced 'S_e_x-eR mas'


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

johneh said:


> You're really trying to make that terrible nickname stick, eh?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not trying anything. As I have already written that's the way I have these my watches in my mind since they were announced, and that's how I'm gonna call them. You, on the other hand, don't have to use it. It's that simple, really!


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

Any shots of the 53 on the bracelet yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rabs210 said:


> Any shots of the 53 on the bracelet yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look back a few pages.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

Arrived this morning.

Really happy with the overall quality. A lot has already been said and all of the previous comments are accurate.

The only two minor things to add are 1) the dial is an incredible colour that's always changing with the light and 2) the quality of the stock rubber strap is actually very good, despite my plan to swap out for the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

Dream Killer said:


> Look back a few pages.


Thanks. Had a good look through the previous posts and wasn't able to find anyone who had posted the blue dial on the bracelet. Plenty of shots of the 51 of course.

Any chance of a link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Pedals_6Speeds (Mar 19, 2008)

Rabs210 said:


> Thanks. Had a good look through the previous posts and wasn't able to find anyone who had posted the blue dial on the bracelet. Plenty of shots of the 51 of course.
> 
> Any chance of a link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think this was back on page 22 of this thread:


http://imgur.com/WCvBJPl


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

3Pedals_6Speeds said:


> I think this was back on page 22 of this thread:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/WCvBJPl


Brilliant, thanks. Looks like it was page 21.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

The blue and the black I have on order appear to have cleared customs. It will be a matter of a day or two before they arrive.


----------



## midwing (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a 051 incoming in the mail and is very excited to see it when it arrives.


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## kenbond (Jan 21, 2017)

Any current owners want to take some shots of the watch on a leather strap or nato?


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Incoming.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

What's everyone's thoughts on a bracelet for the 053? Strapcode?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

babola said:


> ...Zaratsu polished case sides...


Seriously? Has this been verified? I thought blade polishing was exclusively the domain of Grand Seiko.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> I like the nickname. Other than the ref, what would you call it? I don't think 62MAS is appropriate due to both the original and LE reissue.


Agreed! There are enough differences - most importantly the case size and profile - that the SRPB's stand on their own, new models _influenced by_ but not reissues of the original. There is only one 62MAS reissue in my eyes. Semantics, to be sure. Still a beautiful dive watch no matter how you slice it.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> View attachment 12391705


Beautiful. Challenges my willpower. One question...in photos the fit of the endlinks look a bit kludgy. They don't match the arc of the case edge nor the line of the lugs. How does it present in real life?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

dman2112 said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on a bracelet for the 053? Strapcode?


Sorry for the rapid fire replies likely causing pings on emails and phones - for whatever reason my subscription alerts haven't been working so bulk read. As much as I like these two pieces it's a curious marketing decision to offer a mutually exclusive choice for the bracelet. Either it's a veiled attempt to force customers pay inflated prices to add an OEM bracelet to the blue, or influence the purchase of both models. Once the market sees critical mass I have no doubt Strapcode will jump on the opportunity. But this may be tricky given the majority of potential candidates will be those who bought the blue.

Is the 051's bracelet readily available through Seiko as an aftermarket purchase? How much? That will also drive Strapcode.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Beautiful. Challenges my willpower. One question...in photos the fit of the endlinks look a bit kludgy. They don't match the arc of the case edge nor the line of the lugs. How does it present in real life?


I think that is a very fair observation. I don't have the watch with me at work today, but have tried to provide a crop/zoom. The end links do not follow the arc of the case and I don't know if that was an intentional strategy on the part of Seiko. To be honest, I don't mind the look at all. It isn't as disjointed as it likely appears in macro shots. Adds a little visual "relief" to that aspect.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I think that is a very fair observation. I don't have the watch with me at work today, but have tried to provide a crop/zoom. The end links do not follow the arc of the case and I don't know if that was an intentional strategy on the part of Seiko. To be honest, I don't mind the look at all. It isn't as disjointed as it likely appears in macro shots. Adds a little visual "relief" to that aspect.
> 
> View attachment 12395301


It appears to be pretty consistent with both the original 62MAS and the SLA017 re-edition (photos below plucked from the interwebs, although options are few as people clearly prefer wearing on more traditional rubber)...

















More egregious on the original. Chalk it up to the charm of the watch.  Would love to see some shots on NATO when you get the chance.

PS. Are new/pending owners considering adding an Uncle Seiko rubber strap? I have only recently heard of these and dig their vintage appeal, from what I have read the new style is an improvement in terms of comfort/softness.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's another closeup of the end links.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes, much nicer fit than the original. I actually also prefer it to the very "boxy" end link look of the 017. Hopefully that isn't blasphemous. That exposed small arc of the case adds visual interest for me. The bracelet and clasp are just so nice that for me it would wind up being a non-factor anyway.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Seriously? Has this been verified? I thought blade polishing was exclusively the domain of Grand Seiko.


Yes, seriously.

https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-07/index.html


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> It appears to be pretty consistent with both the original 62MAS and the SLA017 re-edition (photos below plucked from the interwebs, although options are few as people clearly prefer wearing on more traditional rubber)...
> 
> View attachment 12395317
> 
> ...


That ain't the original bracelet. It's the Seiko 5 folded link bracelet re-machined to fit the 62MAS case/lugs. There was never one released for the 62MAS.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

babola said:


> Yes, seriously.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2017/RLS1703-07/index.html


Daaayyymmn.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

babola said:


> That ain't the original bracelet. It's the Seiko 5 folded link bracelet re-machined to fit the 62MAS case/lugs. There was never one released for the 62MAS.


That makes more sense.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Yes, much nicer fit than the original. I actually also prefer it to the very "boxy" end link look of the 017. Hopefully that isn't blasphemous. That exposed small arc of the case adds visual interest for me. The bracelet and clasp are just so nice that for me it would wind up being a non-factor anyway.


If we're being cute you could say that the raised center link creates an implied curve that conforms modestly to the case edge.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

A black and a blue arrived in the mail today. First, I would like to give a big thumbs up to japan-onlinestore.com. They had the 51 and the 53 in stock. They were easy to order with and gave speedy shipping. I would not hesitate to shop there again.

The watches are great. I will probably resize the bracelet this weekend and will mount it on the blue (53). I want to say I like the blue better but the black is so classic I would hate to decide to keep just one. I plan to keep the black on a bond or on the OEM rubber. I put the blue against a toxicnato grey and it would look really nice. My grey one is 22mm so I will have to order a new one. On to the pictures...
































































I was like a little kid on christmas morning and my Australian Cattle Dog, Audie, was staring at me.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jonpod said:


> A black and a blue arrived in the mail today. First, I would like to give a big thumbs up to japan-onlinestore.com. They had the 51 and the 53 in stock. They were easy to order with and gave speedy shipping. I would not hesitate to shop there again.
> 
> The watches are great. I will probably resize the bracelet this weekend and will mount it on the blue (53). I want to say I like the blue better but the black is so classic I would hate to decide to keep just one. I plan to keep the black on a bond or on the OEM rubber. I put the blue against a toxicnato grey and it would look really nice. My grey one is 22mm so I will have to order a new one. On to the pictures...


Nice collection.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

mitchjrj said:


> Nice collection.


Thank you.

The "wet" looking bezels and the applied markers really make these watches pop. I love to look at watches and these have plenty to keep me looking back again. I hope it doesn't distract me from remembering to check the time.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> If we're being cute you could say that the raised center link creates an implied curve that conforms modestly to the case edge.
> 
> View attachment 12395465


My sentiments, exactly. Anything else would require a raised-dome center link profile which would need to to flow onto the rest of the bracelet but wouldn't look very nice or professional, tool-like. I like my bracelets as flat as possible, I'm sure many others do too.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

kenbond said:


> Any current owners want to take some shots of the watch on a leather strap or nato?


In this very thread a few days ago...



dnslater said:


> Here are pictures on various NATO straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm seriously thinking of opting for the SBP053 and not buying a Tudor Black Bay with blue bezel. That's how highly I rate this piece.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

dnslater said:


> In this very thread a few days ago...


Oh my.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Dream Killer said:


> I'm seriously thinking of opting for the SBP053 and not buying a Tudor Black Bay with blue bezel. That's how highly I rate this piece.


Interesting perspective. Here's one for you - given you have the budget (and more) were you able to track one down would you not go for the SLA017?


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

I am a Seiko fanatic and these look awesome...... BUT, I really love your dog!



Jonpod said:


> A black and a blue arrived in the mail today. First, I would like to give a big thumbs up to japan-onlinestore.com. They had the 51 and the 53 in stock. They were easy to order with and gave speedy shipping. I would not hesitate to shop there again.
> 
> The watches are great. I will probably resize the bracelet this weekend and will mount it on the blue (53). I want to say I like the blue better but the black is so classic I would hate to decide to keep just one. I plan to keep the black on a bond or on the OEM rubber. I put the blue against a toxicnato grey and it would look really nice. My grey one is 22mm so I will have to order a new one. On to the pictures...
> 
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> Interesting perspective. Here's one for you - given you have the budget (and more) were you able to track one down would you not go for the SLA017?


I love Seiko but I have a problem paying AU$5500 for the SLA017 or any Seiko for that matter. However I understand why collectors would buy it. My most expensive watch purchase was AU$3700 odd in 2009 for my Omega PO and back then departing with that much money made me think twice.

This is the main reason I admire Seiko. Bang for your buck. The MM300 is in my mind their greatest watch but I don't need it as it looks too similar to my Omega.

How people of working to middle class can blow $10K for a watch is beyond me. I just couldn't justify it unless it was a retirement gift or some massive milestone.

Each to their own and whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mtbmike said:


> I am a Seiko fanatic and these look awesome...... BUT, I really love your dog!


It's Australian, why wouldn't you?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> I'm seriously thinking of opting for the SBP053 and not buying a Tudor Black Bay with blue bezel. That's how highly I rate this piece.


Its a stunning piece, got some serious charm this watch, especially the blue model, theyve nailed it here.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jonpod said:


> A black and a blue arrived in the mail today. First, I would like to give a big thumbs up to japan-onlinestore.com. They had the 51 and the 53 in stock. They were easy to order with and gave speedy shipping. I would not hesitate to shop there again.
> 
> The watches are great. I will probably resize the bracelet this weekend and will mount it on the blue (53). I want to say I like the blue better but the black is so classic I would hate to decide to keep just one. I plan to keep the black on a bond or on the OEM rubber. I put the blue against a toxicnato grey and it would look really nice. My grey one is 22mm so I will have to order a new one. On to the pictures...
> 
> ...


Geez, good taste on watches and dogs!

One of the smartest dogs on the planet right there and as loyal as a dog gets, great choice, why did you choose an Aussie cattle?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> I love Seiko but I have a problem paying AU$5500 for the SLA017 or any Seiko for that matter. However I understand why collectors would buy it. My most expensive watch purchase was AU$3700 odd in 2009 for my Omega PO and back then departing with that much money made me think twice.
> 
> This is the main reason I admire Seiko. Bang for your buck. The MM300 is in my mind their greatest watch but I don't need it as it looks too similar to my Omega.
> 
> ...


Agree but its more than bang for buck for me, its the real deal divers feel i get when ive got one in my hands, they are no BS watches, most swiss divers have a dressier feel and look, for lack of a better word many lack that masculine tool diver feel.
Seiko just scream diving, i tend to like their high sitting bezel designs as opposed to many of the sloping away bezels on many of the high end watches.
Its their designs that grab me
And the wearing experience is difference too, you dont have to baby Seikos, you just wear the hell out of them and throw a new crystal or movement in for cheap if anything goes wrong, its a more laid back experience, absolute last thing i want is to wear a watch ive got to be worried about wearing, that takes the fun out.
They punch well above their weight.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

mtbmike said:


> I am a Seiko fanatic and these look awesome...... BUT, I really love your dog!


Me too! Thank you, he is awesome. He is 9 months old and went through OLK9 a couple of months ago. We could not ask for a more well behaved and fun dog. He goes everywhere dogs can go with us.



Cobia said:


> Geez, good taste on watches and dogs!
> 
> One of the smartest dogs on the planet right there and as loyal as a dog gets, great choice, why did you choose an Aussie cattle?


For the last three years or so we have been nursing geriatric dogs along. They were our best good friends and we finally had to put the second down last week. Well about a year after losing the first, a good fellow on another forum (USN) posted pictures of puppies for sale. I struggled for a couple of weeks and finally on Christmas realized I could not resist adding this little guy to our pack. The pictures of him just called to me.

So the watches were a sort of distraction from the loss of a 14 year friendship with a sweet little pup. On the plus side, the two sweet girls (Ripley and Jasmine) are together again on the other side. Audie, the ACD, is another great distraction.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dream Killer said:


> I'm seriously thinking of opting for the SBP053 and not buying a Tudor Black Bay with blue bezel. That's how highly I rate this piece.


The 053 is very nice and a lot of watch for the money but the Black Bay Blue is much nicer. Of course, it's also a lot more expensive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Like an idiot I left an SPB051 search page open on my browser so fired up my laptop to a page of photos. Dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> Like an idiot I left an SPB051 search page open on my browser so fired up my laptop to a page of photos. Dumb, dumb, dumb.


Or, you can take it as a sign and relieve the tension in that itchy trigger finger. |>


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

AFG08 said:


> The 053 is very nice and a lot of watch for the money but the Black Bay Blue is much nicer. Of course, it's also a lot more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is. About 5 times more. That's my point.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

So I guess the general consensus is that the bezel is lacquered aluminum. Wouldn't it make more sense to lacquer over the markers/numbers? I noticed today that they def sit above the finish.


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Better looking than the MM300...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> It is. About 5 times more. That's my point.


And imo theres no way its 5 times nicer, not really even 100%/twice nicer, i admit its a very nice watch and nicer than the seiko, runs on a much better movement and looks slick, the tudors an absolute classic, but its not 5 times slicker.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Alright so a seller popped up on eBay with multiples of the bracelets for sale by themself. I am extremely tempted to purchase one while I wait for a 053 to be restocked. I also am puzzled how they ended up with so many spare bracelets to sell


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dream Killer said:


> I'm seriously thinking of opting for the SBP053 and not buying a Tudor Black Bay with blue bezel. That's how highly I rate this piece.


Wait wait I have a BBB for sale
You know you want it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

MGB614 said:


> Alright so a seller popped up on eBay with multiples of the bracelets for sale by themself. I am extremely tempted to purchase one while I wait for a 053 to be restocked. I also am puzzled how they ended up with so many spare bracelets to sell


It's Hong Kong. 
They have easier access to Seiko watches and parts compared to most other countries.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

MGB614 said:


> Alright so a seller popped up on eBay with multiples of the bracelets for sale by themself. I am extremely tempted to purchase one while I wait for a 053 to be restocked. I also am puzzled how they ended up with so many spare bracelets to sell


Price?


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Dream Killer said:


> Price?


$125 with best offer. Agreed to $110, seems like a decent price if legit.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

MGB614 said:


> $125 with best offer. Agreed to $110, seems like a decent price if legit.


That's a top price. I reckon Seiko bracelets have a bad reputation for nothing. Even the Jubilee on the SKX is ok for mine.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm an SLA017 owner, and I'm almost certainly picking one of these up. Thank you all for your pictures and contributions because you're all making this an easy sale. The watches look absolutely stunning in photos and really has its own appeal entirely away from the SLA017.

I agree with the poster several pages back that stated this could be another Seiko classic like the Sumo and Shogun, moreso than the Transocean (which I think is very underrated but understandably niche).

The question now is..... :think: ... black or blue? Both? o|


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Memento Vivere said:


> I'm an SLA017 owner, and I'm almost certainly picking one of these up. Thank you all for your pictures and contributions because you're all making this an easy sale. The watches look absolutely stunning in photos and really has its own appeal entirely away from the SLA017.
> 
> I agree with the poster several pages back that stated this could be another Seiko classic like the Sumo and Shogun, moreso than the Transocean (which I think is very underrated but understandably niche).
> 
> The question now is..... :think: ... black or blue? Both? o|


Blue all the way, especially seeing you have the SLA017.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> I'm an SLA017 owner, and I'm almost certainly picking one of these up. Thank you all for your pictures and contributions because you're all making this an easy sale. The watches look absolutely stunning in photos and really has its own appeal entirely away from the SLA017.
> 
> I agree with the poster several pages back that stated this could be another Seiko classic like the Sumo and Shogun, moreso than the Transocean (which I think is very underrated but understandably niche).
> 
> The question now is..... :think: ... black or blue? Both? o|


I like the blue a lot, but had to have the awesome bracelet. The black is very classic Seiko, so you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> I'm an SLA017 owner, and I'm almost certainly picking one of these up. Thank you all for your pictures and contributions because you're all making this an easy sale. The watches look absolutely stunning in photos and really has its own appeal entirely away from the SLA017.
> 
> I agree with the poster several pages back that stated this could be another Seiko classic like the Sumo and Shogun, moreso than the Transocean (which I think is very underrated but understandably niche).
> 
> The question now is..... :think: ... black or blue? Both? o|


I immediately gravitated to the blue when I first saw the photos, but in real-world (vs. studio) shots I find the dial too vivid. I like the more muted, matte look implied by the studio photos. But the point above re: variety in color against your SLA017 is a good one.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

How do these wear/feel compared to a sumo? Anyone with a mid to smaller size wrist have both to compare?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> I'm an SLA017 owner, and I'm almost certainly picking one of these up. Thank you all for your pictures and contributions because you're all making this an easy sale. The watches look absolutely stunning in photos and really has its own appeal entirely away from the SLA017.
> 
> I agree with the poster several pages back that stated this could be another Seiko classic like the Sumo and Shogun, moreso than the Transocean (which I think is very underrated but understandably niche).
> 
> The question now is..... :think: ... black or blue? Both? o|


If moneys not an issue you owe it to yourself to buy both, and one would get lonely


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> How do these wear/feel compared to a sumo? Anyone with a mid to smaller size wrist have both to compare?


Somewhere between the SKX and the Sumo (more towards the Sumo) is what I've garnered reading impressions so far, but I'd love to hear more thoughts on this!


----------



## midwing (Dec 9, 2013)

Finally the waiting time was over. Got My 051 today and I'm more than pleased. Very nice Watch!




























Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I'm waiting for sbdc051


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Seriously considered the blue dial Transocean recently, went with an Oris Aquis instead. Does anyone know if the dial on the 053 is very similar in colour to the TO?


----------



## Zestel (Sep 9, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



burns78 said:


> I'm waiting for sbdc051


I'm waiting too...last EMS update says that it is held by customs...hope it wont be long there....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T805 met Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Seriously considered the blue dial Transocean recently, went with an Oris Aquis instead. Does anyone know if the dial on the 053 is very similar in colour to the TO?
> 
> View attachment 12400215


Maybe.


----------



## Zestel (Sep 9, 2016)

This afternoon after a long wait finaly my Seiko arrived and boy o boy, it's ten times better in real then on pictures. 
I've orderedthe watch last week Friday at Japan-Onlinestore. It was sent last Monday and arrived as said today. Bad thing was that it was held at customes and they charged me almost 200 dollar for VAT and adminisstration fee. Nevertheless,I live in The Netherlands so with the VAT and all it still cheaper then the Retail price once it is for sale here at the end of this year...so happy anyway.

Okay...about the watch. I really like the fit. I am used to bigger watches as my daily beater was a G-Shock Mudmaster. The Seiko is the right size for me. Honestly I do not understand why people sometimes complain that it is too big. 
The color is black but in sunlight it is more grey then black. The chapter ring has a nice glossy finish but not too shiney, I like it. Lume in the dark is very good and bright.
I aslo do not have problems with the size of the bracelet. 20mm fits fine for me maybe also because my wrist size is only 7 inch.

Overall the first impression is a very nice watch. It is refind, smooth and lookss really nice...very happy with it.
i did the resizing of the bracelet myself for the fist time. Was an easy job. I removed 2 shackles from the right side and 1 from the left side. Fits perfect now.

And now the pictures. I've made pictures from the arrival of the box until some close ups. I hope these photoss will help some of you to make the decision to buy or not.

























































































































And last but not least... a happy wife and husband


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The blue is such a cracking watch. Can I please ask how much are you guys getting them for? Here is Australia the boutiques are quoting AU$2000.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Dream Killer said:


> The blue is such a cracking watch. Can I please ask how much are you guys getting them for? Here is Australia the boutiques are quoting AU$2000.


The blue was less than the black and I don't recall individual totals but combined the total was almost exactly $1,500 USD.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> The blue is such a cracking watch. Can I please ask how much are you guys getting them for? Here is Australia the boutiques are quoting AU$2000.


AZfinetime who are WUS sponsors have it for 1000us, they have a very good rep, not sure if thats a good price or not?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jonpod said:


>


Very nice, congrats, did you buy both for 1.5k? sounds like a good score, such nice watches.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I was just looking around for prices for these on line and stumbled across these Basel 2017 beauties, wow!
No real relevance to the thread but seeings we are all appreciators of fine watches.
Massive fan of the black one, love the bold case, GS has nailed it here.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Very nice, congrats, did you buy both for 1.5k? sounds like a good score, such nice watches.


Yes I got both. I sold some of my collection and had the cash waiting for a purchase. I have had my eye on the Marine Master for years and had it been in stock I probably would have ordered one but I was itching for a new watch to calm my wants. Two of these were still lower priced than the MM, I finally was going to get. Oh well the MM may still happen down the road but for now I am super happy with these two.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I was just looking around for prices for these on line and stumbled across these Basel 2017 beauties, wow!
> No real relevance to the thread but seeings we are all appreciators of fine watches.
> Massive fan of the black one, love the bold case, GS has nailed it here.
> 
> View attachment 12403925


The black one should have had gilt hands and it would have been perfect. However, at US$14K it should come with a geisha girl.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is the blue in natural morning light. It looks completely different than the picture above taken inside last night.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jonpod said:


> Yes I got both. I sold some of my collection and had the cash waiting for a purchase. I have had my eye on the Marine Master for years and had it been in stock I probably would have ordered one but I was itching for a new watch to calm my wants. Two of these were still lower priced than the MM, I finally was going to get. Oh well the MM may still happen down the road but for now I am super happy with these two.


Nice score, where did you buy from if you dont mind me asking? cheers


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Aspopular as these are I am just wondering if dealers will raise prices when they restock. Seiya has already increased the price of the 053 even though he doesn't have any.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Cobia said:


> Nice score, where did you buy from if you dont mind me asking? cheers


japan-onlinestore.com

They were great and I would use them again in the future.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Best best pics of SPB I've seen. Thanks.



Zestel said:


> This afternoon after a long wait finaly my Seiko arrived and boy o boy, it's ten times better in real then on pictures.
> I've orderedthe watch last week Friday at Japan-Onlinestore. It was sent last Monday and arrived as said today. Bad thing was that it was held at customes and they charged me almost 200 dollar for VAT and adminisstration fee. Nevertheless,I live in The Netherlands so with the VAT and all it still cheaper then the Retail price once it is for sale here at the end of this year...so happy anyway.
> 
> Okay...about the watch. I really like the fit. I am used to bigger watches as my daily beater was a G-Shock Mudmaster. The Seiko is the right size for me. Honestly I do not understand why people sometimes complain that it is too big.
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Jonpod said:


> japan-onlinestore.com
> 
> They were great and I would use them again in the future.


Thankyou mate, $910 au there which is the best ive seen in Au, looks like a good online store, thanks.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dream Killer said:


> I'm seriously thinking of opting for the SBP053 and not buying a Tudor Black Bay with blue bezel. That's how highly I rate this piece.


I have almost pulled the trigger on the block bay blue numerous times. I plan on getting the 053 when it's price comes down and hopefully some of the internet sellers pair it with the bracelet.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zestel (Sep 9, 2016)

bmdaia said:


> Best best pics of SPB I've seen. Thanks.


Welcome and thank you!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-T805 met Tapatalk


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

MGB614 said:


> $125 with best offer. Agreed to $110, seems like a decent price if legit.


That's a great find, I'm super tempted to pick up a 053 with this bracelet and a MM300 clasp. That could be my final watch purchase.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

funnyperson1 said:


> That could be my *final watch purchase*.


Haha!

Let us know how that plan works out for you


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

babola said:


> Haha!
> 
> Let us know how that plan works out for you


Lol, in all honesty right now I can't even justify spending that much on a watch. However, I do struggle to think about any watch purchase that would be more satisfying than that combo of SPB053, bracelet, and MM300 ratcheting clasp. My "grails" right now are a MM300, Tuna SBBN031, and a Tudor Pelagos (can you tell that I really want a ratcheting bracelet). However, the MM300 is probably too thick for me to pull off in daily wear (6.75" wrists) as a casual/dress-diver, and I don't think I could justify buying a Pelagos before buying a house and a new vehicle or two. The Tuna is something that I could see myself buying in the near future, but it's not as versatile, and for around the same cost the SPB053 I think I could pull off in business casual or even suited up. Plus I would have already scratched my itch for the ratcheting clasp.

OK, it wouldn't be my final lifetime purchase, but I can definitely see that getting a ratcheting bracelet SPB053 and swapping the VivoActive for a Garmin Fenix 5 Saphire would make the rest of my collection redundant and probably hold off any watch purchases for like the next five years.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

funnyperson1 said:


> Lol, in all honesty right now I can't even justify spending that much on a watch. However, I do struggle to think about any watch purchase that would be more satisfying than that combo of SPB053, bracelet, and MM300 ratcheting clasp. My "grails" right now are a MM300, Tuna SBBN031, and a Tudor Pelagos (can you tell that I really want a ratcheting bracelet). However, the MM300 is probably too thick for me to pull off in daily wear (6.75" wrists) as a casual/dress-diver, and I don't think I could justify buying a Pelagos before buying a house and a new vehicle or two. The Tuna is something that I could see myself buying in the near future, but it's not as versatile, and for around the same cost the SPB053 I think I could pull off in business casual or even suited up. Plus I would have already scratched my itch for the ratcheting clasp.
> 
> OK, it wouldn't be my final lifetime purchase, but I can definitely see that getting a ratcheting bracelet SPB053 and swapping the VivoActive for a Garmin Fenix 5 Saphire would make the rest of my collection redundant and probably hold off any watch purchases for like the next five years.


I like your reasoning and thinking. 
Coming across someone who has his/her priorities in order as you do (1-house, 2-car, 3-hobbies) is getting harder to find these days.

As for me, some may think I am well heeled and I just found $3400 laying around to splash on my new SLA017, but that couldn't be further from the truth. Careful consideration, a bit of tossing and turning in bed at nighttime and re-org of my existing watch collection allowed me to do so, and with selling my Breitling I never really fused with I was already 90% there. I still have family of 4 to run and support, and to me they are the priority No 1. Everything else including work, house, cars and definitely hobbies come second.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



funnyperson1 said:


> Lol, in all honesty right now I can't even justify spending that much on a watch. However, I do struggle to think about any watch purchase that would be more satisfying than that combo of SPB053, bracelet, and MM300 ratcheting clasp. My "grails" right now are a MM300, Tuna SBBN031, and a Tudor Pelagos (can you tell that I really want a ratcheting bracelet). However, the MM300 is probably too thick for me to pull off in daily wear (6.75" wrists) as a casual/dress-diver, and I don't think I could justify buying a Pelagos before buying a house and a new vehicle or two. The Tuna is something that I could see myself buying in the near future, but it's not as versatile, and for around the same cost the SPB053 I think I could pull off in business casual or even suited up. Plus I would have already scratched my itch for the ratcheting clasp.
> 
> OK, it wouldn't be my final lifetime purchase, but I can definitely see that getting a ratcheting bracelet SPB053 and swapping the VivoActive for a Garmin Fenix 5 Saphire would make the rest of my collection redundant and probably hold off any watch purchases for like the next five years.


Going through a very similar scenario. My watch collection is very small. If I don't wear it I won't be buying it. I too like what Tudor are doing and what they stand for. Rolex is ridiculously overpriced and most of their pieces are way too small and wear small.

Tudor, design wise is what Rolex should be however they too are starting to creep up in price. Which is why I keep going back to the SBP053 on a bracelet. It would compliment my other watches perfectly and aesthetically look much better than most higher end Swiss offerings.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

mav said:


> Does anyone know what the lug width of the SPB051 is? Looks to me like a 20mm but wanted to confirm?
> 
> I think a tropic rubber strap will look fantastic on it.


That is exactly what I'll be wearing mine with !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Going through a very similar scenario. My watch collection is very small. If I don't wear it I won't be buying it. I too like what Tudor are doing and what they stand for. Rolex is ridiculously overpriced and most of their pieces are way too small and wear small.
> 
> Tudor, design wise is what Rolex should be however they too are starting to creep up in price. Which is why I keep going back to the SPB053 on a bracelet. It would compliment my other watches perfectly and aesthetically look much better than most higher end Swiss offerings.


Agree about Rolex wearing and looking small, the 40mm standard sub size is just too small to wear for anybody but those with very slender wrists.
Deepseas are cool but quite tall and not that comfortable on to be honest, then you have repair and servicing costs that are ridiculous and the original outlay of the watch, then youre left with a piece of expensive art on your wrist that youre always worried about scratching or dinging unless your loaded and can use it as an every day beater which im not.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

are these 20 or 22mm lugs?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> are these 20 or 22mm lugs?


20mm.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> 20mm.


thanks! mulling must be done... i got 6 months of it to do.... =)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Zestel said:


> This afternoon after a long wait finaly my Seiko arrived and boy o boy, it's ten times better in real then on pictures.
> I've orderedthe watch last week Friday at Japan-Onlinestore. It was sent last Monday and arrived as said today. Bad thing was that it was held at customes and they charged me almost 200 dollar for VAT and adminisstration fee. Nevertheless,I live in The Netherlands so with the VAT and all it still cheaper then the Retail price once it is for sale here at the end of this year...so happy anyway.
> 
> Okay...about the watch. I really like the fit. I am used to bigger watches as my daily beater was a G-Shock Mudmaster. The Seiko is the right size for me. Honestly I do not understand why people sometimes complain that it is too big.
> ...


Looks great on you mate, i like both the blue and the black a lot, the bracelet looks nice! how is the bracelet?


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

funnyperson1 said:


> Lol, in all honesty right now I can't even justify spending that much on a watch. However, I do struggle to think about any watch purchase that would be more satisfying than that combo of SPB053, bracelet, and MM300 ratcheting clasp. My "grails" right now are a MM300, Tuna SBBN031, and a Tudor Pelagos (can you tell that I really want a ratcheting bracelet). However, the MM300 is probably too thick for me to pull off in daily wear (6.75" wrists) as a casual/dress-diver, and I don't think I could justify buying a Pelagos before buying a house and a new vehicle or two. The Tuna is something that I could see myself buying in the near future, but it's not as versatile, and for around the same cost the SPB053 I think I could pull off in business casual or even suited up. Plus I would have already scratched my itch for the ratcheting clasp.
> 
> OK, it wouldn't be my final lifetime purchase, but I can definitely see that getting a ratcheting bracelet SPB053 and swapping the VivoActive for a Garmin Fenix 5 Saphire would make the rest of my collection redundant and probably hold off any watch purchases for like the next five years.


People love the idea of that MM300 ratcheting bracelet but I would caution that the idea of it is better than the reality. I'm a bracelet guy and had this clasp on both the MM300 and a Tuna and the clasp is thicker and less comfortable than the thinner cheaper Seiko clasps. The stock clasp on the SPB051 is super comfortable as-is and is high quality.

I wore a Pelagos for a year and that clasp is magnificent. Really liked how it expanded a more effortlessly than the Seiko version. It is still a chunky clasp though and the corners are sharp. Nothing beats the thin, cheap Seiko clasps for comfort and wearability.

As as far as your wrist size goes, you will probably find the Tudor too large all around. The new SPB051/053 Seikos are similar in specs but much more comfortable on the wrist. The Pelagos has tall slab sides while these Seikos are nicely contoured and sit lower on the wrist.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually have a serious problem with Seiko's standard diver's extension, because on almost every watch I have it on, it digs into my wrist something fierce regardless of how I position it within the links. My SLA017 is just light enough to escape this problem for the most part, but any of my heavier Seiko watches like my Turtles are untenable on bracelet with the standard clasp. I really wish it was possible to separate clasp and extension, but they frustratingly integrate them.

For that reason alone I'd go with the MM300 clasp where able. 

I do own a blue Transocean which sort of locks me into this setup, and I deal with it because the watch is awesome. But it's my biggest gripe with Seiko overall, and I'm even a guy that thinks their bracelets on average are better than their perception within the WIS community. But it's time they did something with that standard extension, because it absolutely drives me up a wall.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> 20mm.


Interesting, I had assumed 22mm given the other case dimensions and shape. Goes to show how much overall design and form contribute to the whole. Upside is - at such point I pick up an 051 - that I'll get more utility out of 20mm straps than just my Sumo.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Ouch!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

At these prices, the 6r15 doesn't cut it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



yankeexpress said:


> At these prices, the 6r15 doesn't cut it.


Grey market all the way. And I agree an 8L35 would have been nice.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Ouch!!!


I just noticed at AZFinetime they have the blue for $800us which is 1k au, i think they might even have a code for WUS members as they are sponsors.
Aussie dollar being at 80c its not a bad time to buy


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

shoppinginjapan.net has the blue reduced to $636us BOOM!!! Get on it


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

babola said:


> I like your reasoning and thinking.
> Coming across someone who has his/her priorities in order as you do (1-house, 2-car, 3-hobbies) is getting harder to find these days.
> 
> As for me, some may think I am well heeled and I just found $3400 laying around to splash on my new SLA017, but that couldn't be further from the truth. Careful consideration, a bit of tossing and turning in bed at nighttime and re-org of my existing watch collection allowed me to do so, and with selling my Breitling I never really fused with I was already 90% there. I still have family of 4 to run and support, and to me they are the priority No 1. Everything else including work, house, cars and definitely hobbies come second.


Yeah, it's easy to lose perspective on these watch forums. Like you my family responsibilities help keep me grounded. If I was a single guy with my income and savings, I wouldn't have any issues buying a luxury watch or two. Still every once in a while you'll see an astounding post on the Watches subreddit like "I just graduated college and got my first job. I'm still paying off my student loans, but do you guys think I should get this Rolex Submariner on my credit card?"



Dream Killer said:


> Going through a very similar scenario. My watch collection is very small. If I don't wear it I won't be buying it. I too like what Tudor are doing and what they stand for. Rolex is ridiculously overpriced and most of their pieces are way too small and wear small.
> 
> Tudor, design wise is what Rolex should be however they too are starting to creep up in price. Which is why I keep going back to the SBP053 on a bracelet. It would compliment my other watches perfectly and aesthetically look much better than most higher end Swiss offerings.


Yup, I love almost everything Tudor is doing, but they are getting pricey themselves. I'm also nervous about maintenance costs of their in-house movement given how tight Rolex has been getting recently about third-party service. I feel like an ETA Pelagos or Black Bay w/ Glidelock bracelet would be perfect if it were priced around or just below current Black Bay pricing.

I actually like Rolex's sizing (at least for the Submariner) for my wrist size, but I can't ever see myself justifying paying their marketing tax.



dnslater said:


> People love the idea of that MM300 ratcheting bracelet but I would caution that the idea of it is better than the reality. I'm a bracelet guy and had this clasp on both the MM300 and a Tuna and the clasp is thicker and less comfortable than the thinner cheaper Seiko clasps. The stock clasp on the SPB051 is super comfortable as-is and is high quality.
> 
> I wore a Pelagos for a year and that clasp is magnificent. Really liked how it expanded a more effortlessly than the Seiko version. It is still a chunky clasp though and the corners are sharp. Nothing beats the thin, cheap Seiko clasps for comfort and wearability.
> 
> As as far as your wrist size goes, you will probably find the Tudor too large all around. The new SPB051/053 Seikos are similar in specs but much more comfortable on the wrist. The Pelagos has tall slab sides while these Seikos are nicely contoured and sit lower on the wrist.


Good point, I've definitely seen mixed reviews on the MM300 bracelet. This is why I like the idea of modding an SPB051 bracelet, I'd be super upset if I paid $1,000 or $2,000 for a Tuna or a MM300 and didn't like the bracelet, but if I don't like the clasp here I'm out $100 and still have the stock clasp.

I also think the Pelagos may be too large for my wrist, I think ideally I would want a Black Bay with a Glidelock bracelet. Since that doesn't seem like it's going to happen, the SPB053+bracelet combo certainly seems like a reasonable choice.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is a quickie of the watch i just received it today and swapped out the bracelet for a Strapcode Angus Jubilee...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> Here is a quickie of the watch i just received it today and swapped out the bracelet for a Strapcode Angus Jubilee...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the difference between Angus and super Jubilee ?


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Angus is thicker/ a little beefier...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

Seiko must have seen this mod and decided there was a need for retro models. I'm thinking I'm going to swap hands for these.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Cobia said:


> shoppinginjapan.net has the blue reduced to $636us BOOM!!! Get on it


I have been considering this, but they are closed until August 27th. I was hoping to find one somewhere else for under $700 before then.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Classy Turtle what is that dial/hand combo?



cash4chaos said:


> Seiko must have seen this mod and decided there was a need for retro models. I'm thinking I'm going to swap hands for these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

Seiko Starburst dial and Seiko 6105 hands coin bezel. I think the guy who put it together got parts from yobokies


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

bmdaia said:


> Classy Turtle what is that dial/hand combo?


Dial first gen Seiko Stargate, hands 50-anny special edition Sumo.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

That's it , couldn't remember the dial name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is a quickie of my SLA017 and my SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

cash4chaos said:


> Seiko must have seen this mod and decided there was a need for retro models. I'm thinking I'm going to swap hands for these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning mod, love it!


----------



## makot (Aug 8, 2017)

First time poster here! Absolutely love the blue variant. Im travelling to Japan for the first time this coming October and looking to pick the 053 up. Where Im from, it currently costs around $700.00. Would it be wise to wait and just buy directly in Japan? Cheers and thank you for all the great pics and info!

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

makot said:


> First time poster here! Absolutely love the blue variant. Im travelling to Japan for the first time this coming October and looking to pick the 053 up. Where Im from, it currently costs around $700.00. Would it be wise to wait and just buy directly in Japan? Cheers and thank you for all the great pics and info!
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


I don't know if it would be wise, but it would be memorable to buy it in Japan.

And it's all about the memories, isn't it?!?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## makot (Aug 8, 2017)

nupicasso said:


> I don't know if it would be wise, but it would be memorable to buy it in Japan.
> 
> And it's all about the memories, isn't it?!?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Great point!

Would be a great experience indeed! One of the main reasons I'm going to Japan, so it's a little about watches as well haha  Cheers!

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

makot said:


> Absolutely love the blue variant. Im travelling to Japan for the first time this coming October and looking to pick the 053 up...


I dig it. As stated above it adds to the memories of what should be a great trip, adds to your personal history of the watch.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Received my 053 yesterday and I'm very pleased with it. The blue is pure win in the flesh, pictures don't do it justice.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

cold_beer839 said:


> Received my 053 yesterday and I'm very pleased with it. The blue is pure win in the flesh, pictures don't do it justice.


Man that looks sweet, congrats, good fit on you too.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here are a couple more of the SLA017 and sbdc051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Commenting to flag for later so I can find this again down the road...great mod


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

babola said:


> Dial first gen Seiko Stargate, hands 50-anny special edition Sumo.


Pardon the redundancy...meant to comment on this post. Great Mod


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like Chino has the Blue SBDC053 in stock again for $599 USD. Get ready for more suppa hot fire!


----------



## taileon (Aug 7, 2017)

New member here! Just wanted to share pictures of my SBDC053 on a Watchgecko "Seatbelt" nato


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Schoenzy said:


> Looks like Chino has the Blue SBDC053 in stock again for $599 USD. Get ready for more suppa hot fire!


Was just coming here to post this. I had contacted them a week or so ago and they emailed me that they were restocked ready to ship. Really glad I was able to order one for this price.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

taileon said:


> New member here! Just wanted to share pictures of my SBDC053 on a Watchgecko "Seatbelt" nato
> 
> View attachment 12415621
> 
> ...


Nice photos. Great choice.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Schoenzy said:


> Looks like Chino has the Blue SBDC053 in stock again for $599 USD. Get ready for more suppa hot fire!


wow. thanks for the heads up

just grabbed it.

gonna keep the b-22 rubber strap fresh and throw on a grey nato on it, while my SLA017 will be on uncle seiko


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

taileon said:


> New member here! Just wanted to share pictures of my SBDC053 on a Watchgecko "Seatbelt" nato
> 
> View attachment 12415621


Love picture!

(If it's daytime though then you probably have your date set to change at noon instead of mindnight so best forward 12 hours..  )


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

Second day with this beauty. I've put it on an Uncle Seiko waffle and I'm loving it 😀


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Missed out on these but maybe next time. They must have sold out quickly. I haven't seen that ether Seiya or Higuchi have had any for sale. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



YevKasem said:


> View attachment 12416419
> 
> 
> Second day with this beauty. I've put it on an Uncle Seiko waffle and I'm loving it


 Can you post more pics with waffle strap ? I'm debating ordering from Uncle Seiko , how is the quality of your waffle strap ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



cash4chaos said:


> Can you post more pics with waffle strap ? I'm debating ordering from Uncle Seiko , how is the quality of your waffle strap ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i think it's good quality, very comfortable. It's stiff so it will need to be broken in, but once it is I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks !


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

That’s a good looking watch the strap completes it , wonder why seiko didn’t use the same as the 017 on the 051.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

YevKasem said:


> View attachment 12416419
> 
> 
> Second day with this beauty. I've put it on an Uncle Seiko waffle and I'm loving it ?


This will be the fit most historically inclined folk will go for on their SPBs. I pre-odered mine last month in anticipation of the new SPB051.

Wear it in good health.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

cash4chaos said:


> ...wonder why seiko didn't use the same [waffle strap] as the 017 on the 051.


Product/marketing separation.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cash4chaos said:


> That's a good looking watch the strap completes it , wonder why seiko didn't use the same as the 017 on the 051.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Because 051/053 is a modern re-interpretation of a classic design, not the classic design itself. The accordion rubber strap that comes with it follows the same logic.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> This will be the fit most historically inclined folk will go for on their SPBs. I pre-odered mine last month in anticipation of the new SPB051.
> 
> Wear it in good health.


Agree. I also ordered one waffle strap from WJean and one from Uncle Seiko. For me they would provide the best fit, followed by the 20mm Tropic as the second best, for me anyway.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine just came an hour ago......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

YevKasem said:


> View attachment 12416419
> 
> 
> Second day with this beauty. I've put it on an Uncle Seiko waffle and I'm loving it


Is the 051/053 19mm or 20? I thought the uncle Seiko waffle was 19

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

An Isofrane is never a bad choice, in this case a 24mm notched Iso.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Delete


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

AFG08 said:


> Missed out on these but maybe next time. They must have sold out quickly. I haven't seen that ether Seiya or Higuchi have had any for sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you email Chino, they will notify you when they restock again. If it works like yesterday, they will let you know before it's live on their site or ebay.


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

dman2112 said:


> Is the 051/053 19mm or 20? I thought the uncle Seiko waffle was 19
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lug width is 20mm. Uncle Seiko do a few different width waffle straps including 20mm. I think WJean only do 19 but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Odd question...I know the 051 bracelet is available after market as an OEM accessory. But can you buy just the clasp as a replacement part?

I don't have any really issues with my stock Sumo or Turtle bracelets. But the stamped clasps are crap. The new ones have nice thick milled bridges that area definite upgrade. I would definitely consider replacing both.

By chance is there a part number etched on it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



mitchjrj said:


> Odd question...*I know the 051 bracelet is available after market as an OEM accessory*. But can you buy just the clasp as a replacement part?
> 
> I don't have any really issues with my stock Sumo or Turtle bracelets. But the stamped clasps are crap. The new ones have nice thick milled bridges that area definite upgrade. I would definitely consider replacing both.
> 
> By chance is there a part number etched on it?


Is there a link for this?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I replaced my clasp after only 5 minutes of ownership.....MM300 clasp is the only way to go for me!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Howa said:


> I replaced my clasp after only 5 minutes of ownership.....MM300 clasp is the only way to go for me!


How much are they? I may be getting the SBP053 sooner rather then later. Just don't tell Cobia. I promised him I would wait a year.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Howa said:


> I replaced my clasp after only 5 minutes of ownership.....MM300 clasp is the only way to go for me!


Im the opposite. Much prefer this simple, thin clasp to the MM300 clasp.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> How much are they? I may be getting the SBP053 sooner rather then later. Just don't tell Cobia. I promised him I would wait a year.


Hahaha a week ago.......

DK '' No more watches for the rest of the year, i've already bought 4 this year''

Cobia '' Hahaha its only August!.''

LOLL 

You got your G yet you young punk?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hahaha a week ago.......
> 
> DK '' No more watches for the rest of the year, i've already bought 4 this year''
> 
> ...


Delivery is next week sometime.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



mitchjrj said:


> Odd question...I know the 051 bracelet is available after market as an OEM accessory. But can you buy just the clasp as a replacement part?
> 
> I don't have any really issues with my stock Sumo or Turtle bracelets. But the stamped clasps are crap. The new ones have nice thick milled bridges that area definite upgrade. I would definitely consider replacing both.
> 
> By chance is there a part number etched on it?


051 clasp fits 18mm bracelet at the clasp end. Your Turtle is 20mm at that end.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Is it S*PB*05X or S*BP*05X ?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Dream Killer said:


> Is it S*PB*05X or S*BP*05X ?


PB. Peanut butter! Literally how I remember it.

But that's the NA code I believe. SBDC in Japan.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Jonpod said:


>


ToxicNATO? Great pairing, prefer this to the accordion strap. More finesse. Also a good representation of the complementary aqua and blue tones of the bezel and dial, respectively. There is so much variance in how the 053 is presented in photos.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

mitchjrj said:


> ToxicNATO? Great pairing, prefer this to the accordion strap. More finesse. Also a good representation of the complementary aqua and blue tones of the bezel and dial, respectively. There is so much variance in how the 053 is presented in photos.


Yes it is a Toxic Nato. I like the grey with the blue. I want to get a tan one next.


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Is there a link for this?


+1 on this question. Anyone found a good place to buy the OEM 051 bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Howa said:


> I replaced my clasp after only 5 minutes of ownership.....MM300 clasp is the only way to go for me!


I have a spare just for it:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Rabs210 said:


> +1 on this question. Anyone found a good place to buy the OEM 051 bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Limited Original NEW S EIKO PROSPEX Diver Scuba SBDC051 SBDC053 Bracelet band | eBay


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

My 053 just arrived from Chino Watch Co, they got this to me super fast. Having never owned a driver on a rubber strap, I'm surprised about how much I liked it. I'm still waiting on the bracelet from eBay to arrive.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow, that violet ist violent. Not sure if I like it.
Speaking about 5th pic from above...


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Lighting is everything in photography. Many great pictures of this watch on this forum taken with better lighting.

Congratulations on a beautiful watch. I've tried contacting Chino twice now on availability, can't even get them to answer.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Wow, that violet ist violent. Not sure if I like it.
> Speaking about 5th pic from above...
> 
> Typed on an IBM typewriter.





AFG08 said:


> Lighting is everything in photography. Many great pictures of this watch on this forum taken with better lighting.
> 
> Congratulations on a beautiful watch. I've tried contacting Chino twice now on availability, can't even get them to answer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I believe Chino is closed until the 16th according to the email I got from them when they shipped. They did not respond to me much until they restocked, then they notified me twice.

And very true, there are much better pictures taken by other forum members. The lighting is pretty poor in the room I took those pictures and the true color is not well represented. Photography is not one of my strong points lol. Here is a picture with more natural lighting.


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

MGB614 said:


> And very true, there are much better pictures taken by other forum members...Photography is not one of my strong points lol...


Man i didn't mean to insult you, sorry!

I was just contemplating, which version I like better, grey/black or blue. From the catalogue pictures so far I thought it to be a blue like the Samurai blue LE - subtle sunburst, leaning towards Rolex blue sunburst but more on the brighter side and a stable "blue". With this lilac/violet hue that came out in your picture (artificial lighting be it or not, it represents a possible shade of the sunburst - maybe not the one Which is always visible, but it has this color in it...) - and that I found a little disappointing - leaning me now more towards the blackish/grey 051.

Should have elaborated my answer a little more in the first attempt, though. But I was sitting on the Throne of Games (and social media), stealing away from a meeting... )

Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

MGB614 said:


> And very true, there are much better pictures taken by other forum members. The lighting is pretty poor in the room I took those pictures and the true color is not well represented. Photography is not one of my strong points lol. Here is a picture with more natural lighting.
> 
> View attachment 12422457


That's a good natural light shot, shows the colors well. I have a photography tutorial linked in my sig if you're interested.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> Man i didn't mean to insult you, sorry!
> 
> I was just contemplating, which version I like better, grey/black or blue. From the catalogue .....


No worries, I took no insult  
I understand what you are saying, hopefully whichever model you end up going with you really like. I'm just happy to have picked one up.



mitchjrj said:


> That's a good natural light shot, shows the colors well. I have a photography tutorial linked in my sig if you're interested.


Thanks a lot, I just took a look at that. Hopefully I can upgrade my cell phone photo skills haha.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The 053 Just came today, threw it on a blue 24mm notched Isofrane.......this thing is all kinds of gorgeous!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Time to change the thread title seeing it's *SPB* instead of *SBP.*


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

* Edit: Replaced post with new, including quote *


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



koon said:


> Limited Original NEW S EIKO PROSPEX Diver Scuba SBDC051 SBDC053 Bracelet band | eBay


I had a *very* close look at this bracelet, comparing it to members' shots of the SBDC051 in this and other WUS forums. I was close to buying it, but based on the clasp, I don't think it's an actual OEM 051 bracelet. Have held off.

It's clearly a very similar model, perhaps from a Tuna? Please set me right if I'm incorrect here.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Rabs210 said:


> I had a *very* close look at this bracelet, comparing it to members' shots of the SBDC051 in this and other WUS forums. I was close to buying it, but based on the clasp, I don't think it's an actual OEM 051 bracelet. Have held off.
> 
> It's clearly a very similar model, perhaps from a Tuna? Please set me right if I'm incorrect here.


You're correct in your observation. The clasp on the auction item is different than the one on the SBDC/SPB051. The main clasp part including the over-clasp does appear to be closer to the one that comes on SBBN015 Tuna than the SPB051. The rest of the bracelet seems to be the SPB051, though.

Not sure exactly what's going on there and why the manufacturing variations. On the other hand, I don't believe it's fake or a fluke.


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

babola said:


> The main clasp part including the over-clasp does appear to be closer to the one that comes on SBBN015 Tuna than the SPB051.


I've been in touch with the eBay seller and it turns out that we're correct. The clasp is from a Tuna SBBN015 rather than the SBDC051.

The seller maintains that the parts are genuine, which I believe. But I won't be purchasing from them as the eBay description is effectively misleading at the end of the day. I'll spend my money elsewhere.

Still on the hunt for an OEM bracelet as a result.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Rabs210 said:


> I've been in touch with the eBay seller and it turns out that we're correct. The clasp is from a Tuna SBBN015 rather than the SBDC051.
> 
> The seller maintains that the parts are genuine, which I believe. But I won't be purchasing from them as the eBay description is effectively misleading at the end of the day. I'll spend my money elsewhere.
> 
> ...


If the clasp is the same as the one from the SBBN015, that would be a good thing, as it's a racheting clasp and almost $100 by itself. I doubt that's the case here judging by price.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I was a little suspicious of the clasp but I did order one. The eBay sales post is deceiving. They've amended it from when I bought stating there are two different markings on the clasp but not admitting it's not the original. If I like it, all is still ok but otherwise I will be looking to eBay for a refund since the seller was less than honest about all this


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

Just some second hand info on the sbdc051/053 .
I have a friend in Japan who works at Seiko who told me all 62Mas models including the 051/053 are limited models and Will Not be full production.
So the question I have now how many Seiko will make ? My buddy said he didn't know.
I'm planning on buying a second 051 to just sit on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

AFG08 said:


> I was a little suspicious of the clasp but I did order one. The eBay sales post is deceiving. They've amended it from when I bought stating there are two different markings on the clasp but not admitting it's not the original. If I like it, all is still ok but otherwise I will be looking to eBay for a refund since the seller was less than honest about all this
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I like the look of the straight flip lock on eBay better than the curved one that comes with the 051. The curved flip lock one reminds me of the Sumo or other standard bracelets. I would keep it personally.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

AFG08 said:


> I was a little suspicious of the clasp but I did order one. The eBay sales post is deceiving. They've amended it from when I bought stating there are two different markings on the clasp but not admitting it's not the original. If I like it, all is still ok but otherwise I will be looking to eBay for a refund since the seller was less than honest about all this
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I will be requesting a refund also if I do not like the bracelet. I contacted the seller before I bought and they assured me it was the exact same one that comes with the 051. I will see soon, my package should arrive in next couple days.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

Woah, potentially huge news. Can anyone else confirm this?



cash4chaos said:


> Just some second hand info on the sbdc051/053 .
> I have a friend in Japan who works at Seiko who told me all 62Mas models including the 051/053 are limited models and Will Not be full production.
> So the question I have now how many Seiko will make ? My buddy said he didn't know.
> I'm planning on buying a second 051 to just sit on.
> ...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

SolarUnderwood said:


> Woah, potentially huge news. Can anyone else confirm this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you believe in this sort of stuff... that is.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

I have no reason to doubt my friend of 20 years. There will not be any international model of these watches. Call Seiko NY and ask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I just find it odd that nothing of the sort has been reported prior. If it were a limited run seems that would have been noted in release. 

Would be unfortunate if true as this watch deserves to be part of standard collection. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cash4chaos said:


> I have no reason to doubt my friend of 20 years. There will not be any international model of these watches. Call Seiko NY and ask.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Posts like yours create nothing but FUD to the young, naive and unimformed folk.

Your forum handle "cash4chaos" doesn't exactly help much, either.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> cash4chaos said:
> 
> 
> > I have no reason to doubt my friend of 20 years. There will not be any international model of these watches. Call Seiko NY and ask.
> ...


Agree on both counts with you.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

babola said:


> Posts like yours create nothing but FUD to the young, naive and unimformed folk.
> 
> Your forum handle "cash4chaos" doesn't exactly help much, either.


Sorry just passing info I received, Would be great if some people didn't get so butt-hurt and resort to name calling when just trying to give information. That being said I stand by what I have said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cash4chaos said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > Posts like yours create nothing but FUD to the young, naive and unimformed folk.
> ...


It appears only butt-hurt one is you. And it's not information, it's mis-information.

What's next...you going to email Seiko to remove international SPB051/053 model from their website because your 'friend who works at Seiko' told you there won't be international release of these divers?

Go away and troll somewhere else.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

babola said:


> It appears only butt-hurt one is you. And it's not information, it's mis-information.
> 
> What's next...you going to email Seiko to remove international SPB051/053 model from their website because your 'friend who works at Seiko' told you there won't be international release of these divers?
> 
> Go away and troll somewhere else.


There is no international model !! And there will not be one !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

Troll that's calling the kettle black , back to the basement with you !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

cash4chaos said:


> There is no international model !! And there will not be one !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What an ldiot...


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

babola said:


> If you believe in this sort of stuff... that is.


Sorry man, I'm new to watches, but that doesn't make it right for you to respond like a jerk.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

Sunset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

SolarUnderwood said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > If you believe in this sort of stuff... that is.
> ...


That wasn't directed to you at all, if it came across that way, I appologize.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

They are *not* limited editions. Not according to the Sydney Seiko Boutique Store.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> They are *not* limited editions. Not according to the Sydney Seiko Boutique Store.


Not what I was saying but they will be a JDM release only. For the 051/053

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

cash4chaos said:


> Not what I was saying but they will be a JDM release only. For the 051/053
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you saying we won't be able to buy them here in Australia?


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I hops so , lived in Manley for a year I know exactly where the Seiko boutique is. My buddy is a project manager for Seiko in Japan he handles all the material sourcing for Seiko. I am just telling everyone what I heard from him. I've got my ears open for the 6105 reissue.
If they make it hopefully I'll know before a lot of collectors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*










They are being released here in November 2017. This is the pricing. So what are you on about mate ?


----------



## Oxford (Jul 31, 2017)

Is the rotating bezel on these polished or brushed? Seems polished from the pics I've seen but would like to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> They are being released here in November 2017. This is the pricing. So what are you on about mate ?


Sometimes promotional material is printed before the decision to sell in a country , Same thing happened with the Sumo I've never seen them in US they were advertised here but I've never seen them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



cash4chaos said:


> I hops so , lived in Manley for a year I know exactly where the Seiko boutique is. My buddy is a project manager for Seiko in Japan he handles all the material sourcing for Seiko. I am just telling everyone what I heard from him. I've got my ears open for the 6105 reissue.
> If they make it hopefully I'll know before a lot of collectors.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he might have got his wires crossed, they will be here in November by all reports, they are not limited editions and i dont think they are JDM only.

Saying that i wouldnt buy one here unless you want to pay 100% more, Australian RRP for seikos is ridiculous.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Not JDM. UK release in November and most probably £100 dearer than the rest of the world.


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> Saying that i wouldnt buy one here unless you want to pay 100% more, Australian RRP for seikos is ridiculous.


Exactly. I went into the Sydney QVB Seiko store recently and gave them that feedback when I heard the prices quoted. Crazy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Even the SLA017 was available here. And the boys from Sydney are correct, no chance we will buy these masterpieces here. Grey market all the way.


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



cash4chaos said:


> Sometimes promotional material is printed before the decision to sell in a country , Same thing happened with the Sumo I've never seen them in US they were advertised here but I've never seen them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought they released the Sumo with the X in the USA, but only the boutique. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cash4chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



maxiang said:


> I thought they released the Sumo with the X in the USA, but only the boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen them in The US boutique, but I haven't been in NY for over a year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

cash4chaos said:


> Just some second hand info on the sbdc051/053 .
> I have a friend in Japan who works at Seiko who told me all 62Mas models including the 051/053 are limited models and Will Not be full production.
> So the question I have now how many Seiko will make ? My buddy said he didn't know.
> I'm planning on buying a second 051 to just sit on.
> ...


Nonsense you tell because it(051/053) isn't LE,
because:

**NEW and UPCOMING Seiko watches** - Page 370


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Rabs210 said:


> Exactly. I went into the Sydney QVB Seiko store recently and gave them that feedback when I heard the prices quoted. Crazy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are crazy prices but after speaking to somebody in that store i understand why.

These flagship stores are not so much made to make money but to have a showroom in an area of high population, tourists etc to see Seiko watches.
They want a high price on them, Seiko do not want to be seen as a brand selling cheap stuff, they realise us collectors can find them cheaper and dont expect us to buy from their flagship stores although im sure theyd like it if we did.

I asked to organise a special WUS 10% off code for us Aussie collectors to use, she thought it was a great idea and said if it was up to her she'd do it but she said head office wont compromise on price, i could see she felt bad about it but its just the way it is.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

051 poolside









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

my sbdc053 just got shipped from Japan! hoho 2 days to reach! very excited to compare it over the SLA017!


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> These flagship stores are not so much made to make money but to have a showroom in an area of high population, tourists etc to see Seiko watches.


Good info, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

053









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

Love these watches. Can't get enough of the pictures.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

The bracelet I ordered from eBay just arrived. Can someone with the 051 bracelet please confirm for me if this is the correct clasp. The seller has updated their listing to say they have two different variations of the clasp. My clasp says "St.Steel-B" on it. Thanks to anyone who can help


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

MGB614 said:


> The bracelet I ordered from eBay just arrived. Can someone with the 051 bracelet please confirm for me if this is the correct clasp. The seller has updated their listing to say they have two different variations of the clasp. My clasp says "St.Steel-B" on it. Thanks to anyone who can help
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12432247&d=1502902774"]
> 
> ...


Yes, that is sbdc051 clasp and bracelet.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I second that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

babola said:


> Yes, that is sbdc051 clasp and bracelet.





Jlawjj said:


> I second that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for confirming this for me.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

babola said:


> Yes, that is sbdc051 clasp and bracelet.


exactly !!!


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I second that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

I still can't decide if I want to get 051 or 053 with bracelet. Both of them look awesome.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

First 051 has appeared on ebay UK...£890 BIN.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

051 on MM300 rubber









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



MGB614 said:


> The bracelet I ordered from eBay just arrived. Can someone with the 051 bracelet please confirm for me if this is the correct clasp. The seller has updated their listing to say they have two different variations of the clasp. My clasp says "St.Steel-B" on it. Thanks to anyone who can help
> 
> View attachment 12432247
> View attachment 12432249
> View attachment 12432251


How appropriate that you posted it on page 53. All you need to do now is to let us all know the seller and the price and I can refer to it when I purchase my SPB053.

Thanks in advance.

Good timing.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

Picked this beauty up from the post office today. It looks even more striking in person, and the bracelet is beautiful. I am very pleased!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> How appropriate that you posted it on page 53. All you need to do now is to let us all know the seller and the price and I can refer to it when I purchase my SPB053.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Good timing.


Its on page 9 for me, if you dont want to be changing pages so often go into settings and select 50- 60 posts per page, thats the magic number, anything higher it takes too long to load the pics.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> How appropriate that you posted it on page 53. All you need to do now is to let us all know the seller and the price and I can refer to it when I purchase my SPB053.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Good timing.


The seller is " *yangmingwen-store* ". Price is currently $130 but they accepted my best offer of $110. Shipping was pretty slow, it took 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



MGB614 said:


> The seller is " *yangmingwen-store* ". Price is currently $130 but they accepted my best offer of $110. Shipping was pretty slow, it took 2 weeks to arrive.


Thank you.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Thank you.


For sure, np


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Couple more from today, 053 on the MM300 rubber.......









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## mega (Feb 6, 2013)

Love the blue bezel on the 53. That may be what sways me to the 53 over the 51. Like others, I would probably hunt down the bracelet too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Unless someone buys it for me (I have given 1000 hints to friends and family) the 053 will be my next purchase.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



MGB614 said:


> The seller is " *yangmingwen-store* ". Price is currently $130 but they accepted my best offer of $110. Shipping was pretty slow, it took 2 weeks to arrive.


Purchased and paid for mine Wednesday. Offer of $105 accepted. Arrived Friday morning to me in Australia. Identical to the photos shown so would look to be a genuine 051 bracelet. There is a reference number M01X-B-C etched onto the underneath of each end of the bracelet where they connect to the buckle. Only issue for me is the bracelet is a half link to short so I need another link! Don't suppose anyone has one spare link that they have removed from their bracelets they could sell me?


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Anybody own one of these and a Mako USA II? I'd love to see/read a comparison 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



kiwi.bloke said:


> Purchased and paid for mine Wednesday. Offer of $105 accepted. Arrived Friday morning to me in Australia. Identical to the photos shown so would look to be a genuine 051 bracelet.


Great, let us know how you go.

Would be good to see some detailed shots of the bracelet once delivered.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

anyone had issues with the screw down crown? the screw threads doesn't seem well done and i have a hard/rough time trying to screw in/out the crown. 
either its a batch problem or an isolated issue and i got a lemon set


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

gaoxing84 said:


> anyone had issues with the screw down crown? the screw threads doesn't seem well done and i have a hard/rough time trying to screw in/out the crown.
> either its a batch problem or an isolated issue and i got a lemon set


Use dental floss to clean the crown threads. Should solve the problemo.


----------



## MGB614 (May 7, 2017)

gaoxing84 said:


> anyone had issues with the screw down crown? the screw threads doesn't seem well done and i have a hard/rough time trying to screw in/out the crown.
> either its a batch problem or an isolated issue and i got a lemon set


The thread on my 053 was a bit rough, especially fresh out the box it was a little hard trying to screw down. I have been working it a couple times a day and it has gotten a whole lot better though.



Degr8n8 said:


> Use dental floss to clean the crown threads. Should solve the problemo.


That's a great tip.


----------



## star88man (Aug 5, 2017)

These are good looking divers released by Seiko. I'm still holding out for a 42mm version (but not holding my breath).

I just picked up a nice 7548-7000 from Japan this week. That 42mm size fits perfect and keeps me content while I wait for Seiko to put out a new 42mm.

Great thread! TR


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

star88man said:


> These are good looking divers released by Seiko. I'm still holding out for a 42mm version (but not holding my breath).
> 
> I just picked up a nice 7548-7000 from Japan this week. That 42mm size fits perfect and keeps me content while I wait for Seiko to put out a new 42mm.
> 
> Great thread! TR


Not sure what you mean when Seiko releases a 42mm version...this is 42mm??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## star88man (Aug 5, 2017)

Jlawjj said:


> Not sure what you mean when Seiko releases a 42mm version...this is 42mm


Thanks for the catch!

There must be some horological illness or condition that creates brain confusion by looking at toooo many watches over too short a period of time. :-s

I have read so many watch threads in the last couple of weeks that my brain (and credit card) is melting down. These need to go back on my "Want" list.

Cheers, TR


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

No problem, great watch I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

How would Seiko enthusiasts compare this watch to the transocean? A step up
or down?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> How would Seiko enthusiasts compare this watch to the transocean? A step up
> or down?


Trans is a 45mm watch and might be pushing it for you size wise, its also what id call fairly modern looking.
Im not sure whats inside the trans but id assume both were similar, build quality would be similar too, Seiko is delivering very well finished watches in this price range, i dont think either is a step up or down, just preference.
Just my opinion but this has a lot more charm than the trans, the SPB has those timeless looks that are always in vogue.
Modern looking divers can lose their charm in a few years imo, especially ones with anodised or painted bezels imo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gaoxing84 said:


> anyone had issues with the screw down crown? the screw threads doesn't seem well done and i have a hard/rough time trying to screw in/out the crown.
> either its a batch problem or an isolated issue and i got a lemon set


I think seiko use a fine paste in their threads on some divers, its a fine gritty feeling, that completely goes very quickly, its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> Trans is a 45mm watch and might be pushing it for you size wise, its also what id call fairly modern looking.
> Im not sure whats inside the trans but id assume both were similar, build quality would be similar too, Seiko is delivering very well finished watches in this price range, i dont think either is a step up or down, just preference.
> Just my opinion but this has a lot more charm than the trans, the SPB has those timeless looks that are always in vogue.
> Modern looking divers can lose their charm in a few years imo, especially ones with anodised or painted bezels imo.


Both have the same movement. All my watches have to have some type of historical or nostalgic value which is why I would opt for the SPB.


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Argh! I wasn't planning on getting a new watch, but after following this thread the last couple weeks, I HAD to get one of these. I picked mine up off of a fellow forum member and received it yesterday. Beautiful watch - clean and classic looking. A couple quick thoughts after having it for a day:

Pros:

- Classic design with fantastic finishing
- Sapphire on a Seiko!
- Glossy Bezel insert, especially at certain angles is something to behold
- You can EASILY grip the bezel at any point and the action is smooth and refined
- Lume is stronger and seems to be more uniform than an SKX or my recently sold Samurai LE

Cons:

- I wish the case was a 40, although the 42 isn't crazy by any means
- The bracelet is certainly nicer than all of the entry level Seikos I've had/seen, but I still wouldn't say it's 'great'
- I love how clean/simple the crown looks without guards, but I've noticed it can poke at the back of my hand

Obligatory crappy iPhone wristshot:


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I really like mine on the Toxic Nato.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

Does anyone make a Bond nato that is similar to the one above that is navy blue and grey alternating stripes? What I would love to have is the exact strap as above with navy instead of black to put on the 053.


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

Jonpod said:


> I really like mine on the Toxic Nato.


I love NATOs more than anything else but do you feel that the 20mm width is too narrow for the 42mm+ case? I think 22mm would be better balanced especially for a NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jonpod said:


> Does anyone make a Bond nato that is similar to the one above that is navy blue and grey alternating stripes? What I would love to have is the exact strap as above with navy instead of black to put on the 053.


Check out Haveston's carrier strap. Currently out of stock (supposedly more coming this month). Been waiting on this one for another watch.

Jamie


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Degr8n8 said:


> Use dental floss to clean the crown threads. Should solve the problemo.


legit? haha i am gonna give it a try.

this?


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Cobia said:


> I think seiko use a fine paste in their threads on some divers, its a fine gritty feeling, that completely goes very quickly, its nothing to worry about.


definitely not, doesn't happen to my other seikos 7S, 4R, and 8L

gonna try the dental floss method


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Just getting back into Seikos after a couple years. I love the 62MAS but all the reissues and homages are way too small. I'm thinking this case is the best option I'm going to have for my 8.5" wrist. How does it wear vs its stated dimensions? Seiko bracelets are notoriously short. Has anyone needed to order more links and how was the experience?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

guy5150 said:


> I love NATOs more than anything else but do you feel that the 20mm width is too narrow for the 42mm+ case? I think 22mm would be better balanced especially for a NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the proportions of the watch and the band are perfect, at least for my 7.25" wrist size. I think if the lugs were longer than 22mm would be more appropriate but there is not a thing I dislike about these models.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

gaoxing84 said:


> definitely not, doesn't happen to my other seikos 7S, 4R, and 8L
> 
> gonna try the dental floss method


a look
thread
tubes,
Sometimes seiko sells damaged


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just getting back into Seikos after a couple years. I love the 62MAS but all the reissues and homages are way too small. I'm thinking this case is the best option I'm going to have for my 8.5" wrist. How does it wear vs its stated dimensions? Seiko bracelets are notoriously short. Has anyone needed to order more links and how was the experience?
> Thanks in advance!


I have a 7.25" wrist size. When I removed two links the bracelet was a tad too tight eith the micro adjustment all the way out. I put one of the two links back in with micro in second position from the tightest and it fits perfectly. My guess it will probably fit up to ~8.25" wrist and you will require an extra link.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

jhanna1701 said:


> Check out Haveston's carrier strap. Currently out of stock (supposedly more coming this month). Been waiting on this one for another watch.
> 
> Jamie


Thank you for this recommendation. I think this strap will fill my needs perfectly. I will keep an eye out...Best!


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> legit? haha i am gonna give it a try.
> 
> this?


Yes and yes. 
I did this with my Mako USA II - Improved the feel and made it easier to screw down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

You do not hit the threads of the tube thread
The first two coils are already over-inflated, slightly damaged
Such damage is coming:










*

Massacre tube / thread screw !!! = 16m:30s*
*Don't do it at home !!!*


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

burns78 said:


> You do not hit the threads of the tube thread
> The first two coils are already over-inflated, slightly damaged
> Such damage is coming:
> 
> ...


Gee, 'massacre' is a fitting word here...I'll make sure I don't buy any used watches from that "gentleman". 
Sadly someone might buy that watch off him in the future and won't know that until too late. :-(


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Assuming this watch looks as good in the flesh as in the pics I can state that I was hell bent on buying the Tudor Black Bay Blue.

However after the release of the SPB053 I'm now buying this and no longer getting the Tudor with the blue bezel.

I'll just buy the black bezel Tudor instead but by the time I pull the trigger on that I'll probably just get a Marine Master or the Willard reissue assuming it lands in 2018.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Assuming this watch looks as good in the flesh as in the pics I can state that I was hell bent on buying the Tudor Black Bay Blue.
> 
> However after the release of the SPB053 I'm now buying this and no longer getting the Tudor with the blue bezel.
> 
> I'll just buy the black bezel Tudor instead but by the time I pull the trigger on that I'll probably just get a Marine Master or the Willard reissue assuming it lands in 2018.


I noticed you checking out the Halios seaforth, personally i think this spb053 smashes it out of the park, this looks like a classical dive watch, the Halios looks like a dinner diver, especially the bezel insert, too dainty for my liking.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> I noticed you checking out the Halios seaforth, personally i think this spb053 smashes it out of the park, this looks like a classical dive watch, the Halios looks like a dinner diver, especially the bezel insert, too dainty for my liking.


Turned off the Halios. Don't like the 3 half moon emblem. I also hate that half moon counter balance on the second hand of the Seiko Presage line.

Micro brands are something that I don't generally like anyway which is why I'll probably never purchase a Steinhart. Nice watches but they lack soul. A Casio G Shock has more soul than a Steinhart.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Turned off the Halios. Don't like the 3 half moon emblem. I also hate that half moon counter balance on the second hand of the Seiko Presage line.
> 
> Micro brands are something that I don't generally like anyway which is why I'll probably never purchase a Steinhart. Nice watches but they lack soul. A Casio G Shock has more soul than a Steinhart.


Theres a lot of micros who make quality watches and theres a few who deliver good bang for buck too with great designs but theres a few reasons why i generally stay away.

Ive been here for long enough to see a cycle with a lot of micros, the cycle is that most disappear or change names after a while, theres nobody to send your watches back to or to get parts and service after a few years.

There are some micros who have been around for a long time with a great reputation, but too many are like pop up shops, they release a watch or two and disappear, its a bit of a gamble.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Turned off the Halios. Don't like the 3 half moon emblem. I also hate that half moon counter balance on the second hand of the Seiko Presage line.
> 
> Micro brands are something that I don't generally like anyway which is why I'll probably never purchase a Steinhart. Nice watches but they lack soul. A Casio G Shock has more soul than a Steinhart.


Check this new NTH Devilray from Doc, this is 43mm with a dial that looks a tad smaller than the turtle, this is a interesting watch imo, hasnt come out yet but theres a few things i really like about it, especially the colours that are there a reason.
Case designs very interesting and well thought out.
If this watch was a bit bigger id buy one for sure, its a modern/retro vibe thats unique.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The rainbow ring under the chapter ring is a little too let's say flamboyant for my taste. Looks like a happy watch though.


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes it works. Be sure to use waxed dental floss though. As much as it sounds like it, I promise Im not trolling.



gaoxing84 said:


> Degr8n8 said:
> 
> 
> > Use dental floss to clean the crown threads. Should solve the problemo.
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> The rainbow ring under the chapter ring is a little too let's say flamboyant for my taste. Looks like a happy watch though.


Did somebody say rainbow diver lol ???

Ive 3 of these original vintage orient sea king rainbow divers with blue, green and silver dials, these are the funkiest retro divers youll ever see lol, i wear these puppies out disco dancing.

I can promise you that youll get more comments about these than any other diver you can wear lol

The rainbow colours cancel out as you decent in order of the spectrum, as you can see thats what the devilray is doing, theres history and method behind the use of rainbow colours on divers, you dont see it too much any more but theres a lot of history around it, i love it for something different.

I just grabbed this pic off the net but one day when we catch up youll get to try them on and marvel at their brilliance lol, how goods the internal rotating bezel and rolex style bezel edge lol.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> Just getting back into Seikos after a couple years. I love the 62MAS but all the reissues and homages are way too small. I'm thinking this case is the best option I'm going to have for my 8.5" wrist. How does it wear vs its stated dimensions? Seiko bracelets are notoriously short. Has anyone needed to order more links and how was the experience?
> Thanks in advance!


Chief did you try the SUN019, lovely watch, one of the fav watches i own, shes a huge dog, would fit you well.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Thanks. I'm familiar with it. Not my taste. I'm looking for a vintage look, specifically the 62MAS. I have a few Sumos for the contemporary look and they're fine. Just looking for this particular style at the moment.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Degr8n8 said:


> Yes it works. Be sure to use waxed dental floss though. As much as it sounds like it, I promise Im not trolling.


just did it buddy, works like a charm. going to do it on all my other seikos.
this is 100% legit


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## ScholarsInk (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Both have the same movement. All my watches have to have some type of historical or nostalgic value which is why I would opt for the SPB.


Transocean is also available with Spring Drive.


----------



## jdres (Apr 14, 2016)

Jonpod said:


> Does anyone make a Bond nato that is similar to the one above that is navy blue and grey alternating stripes? What I would love to have is the exact strap as above with navy instead of black to put on the 053.


How about this one:





















20mm navy blue and gray bond NATO strap with really nice brushed finish SS hardware, very similar to the Toxic NATO hardware. From Borealis Watch, made for the Estoril...


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

jdres said:


> How about this one:
> 
> View attachment 12445451
> View attachment 12445453
> ...


Thank you. I have one on order.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

gaoxing84 said:


> just did it buddy, works like a charm. going to do it on all my other seikos.
> this is 100% legit




Well I'll be dammed. Tried it on my PADI Turtle (which wasn't that rough anyway) and it smoothed it up. Is it from cleaning the threads or because of wax deposits?

Going to try this on some others.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> Is it from cleaning the threads or because of wax deposits?


Bit of both.
Just make sure you use good quality floss, not the one that frays and leaves bits lodged between threads.

If you happen to come across menthol-coated one, run it under a tap worm water, otherwise that stuff will be deposited as white powder-ish gunk on threads.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## taileon (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

What strap is that? Great pairing.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

did mine with menthol. haha so far so good. but not sure why does it happen to these batch.
my friends have the same issues and i told them about the flossing method, they thought i was trolling.



babola said:


> Bit of both.
> Just make sure you use good quality floss, not the one that frays and leaves bits lodged between threads.
> 
> If you happen to come across menthol-coated one, run it under a tap worm water, otherwise that stuff will be deposited as white powder-ish gunk on threads.
> ...


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Just bought a black one from Seiya last night. Does anyone know if he sells the rubber strap for these? I looked but couldnt tell what went to what.

Also to anyone who owns one. Do you think it would fit well or wear short on a 7 inch wrist?


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

taelorh12 said:


> Just bought a black one from Seiya last night. Does anyone know if he sells the rubber strap for these? I looked but couldnt tell what went to what.
> 
> Also to anyone who owns one. Do you think it would fit well or wear short on a 7 inch wrist?


I have about a 7 inch flat wrist (slightly larger in the summer) and I think it fits fine. 50mm lug to lug is about the max that I like to wear. However it's completely subjective and I find that what feel comfortable wearing is determined by what I'm used to. When I go from my GMT Master or my Seamaster to, say, my LLD or my SBDC051 they tend to look large. Again... completely subjective so whatever works for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

taelorh12 said:


> Just bought a black one from Seiya last night. Does anyone know if he sells the rubber strap for these? I looked but couldnt tell what went to what.
> 
> Also to anyone who owns one. Do you think it would fit well or wear short on a 7 inch wrist?


Just realized you may have been asking specifically about the rubber...

I don't have the rubber but based on some of the pics here it looks like it could be a little long in some cases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

taelorh12 said:


> Just bought a black one from Seiya last night.


How long did it take to sell out this batch? I received a back-in-stock email around 6:30 last night, didn't see it until 10 and they were buh-bye.


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

I received the email at 6:51 and bought it by 6:53. When I got home from a bbq I was at (around 8:30PM Central) It was sold out. The blue version was still available though.



mitchjrj said:


> How long did it take to sell out this batch? I received a back-in-stock email around 6:30 last night, didn't see it until 10 and they were buh-bye.


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Nope you hit the nail on the head with that answer. I was curious how it was going to fit me. I am also a flat 7. The biggest watch ive worn is the seiko monster.

But I was also curious if they even sold the rubber strap. I would like to buy one or find a nice custom one that would fit.



guy5150 said:


> Just realized you may have been asking specifically about the rubber...
> 
> I don't have the rubber but based on some of the pics here it looks like it could be a little long in some cases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

50mm lug to lug on a 7 inch wrist is absolutely the max. I think the SKX and turtles are both under 50mm.


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

There are some people on here who have posted a link to someone selling the bracelets, so I imagine the rubber can also be found somewhere.

I believe the lug to lug determines what you can wear more so than just the case width, and the Monster is around 47.5mm. These watches are right around 50mm, so if you thought the Monster was big...



taelorh12 said:


> Nope you hit the nail on the head with that answer. I was curious how it was going to fit me. I am also a flat 7. The biggest watch ive worn is the seiko monster.
> 
> But I was also curious if they even sold the rubber strap. I would like to buy one or find a nice custom one that would fit.


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Agreed... though the shape of the lugs and whether they curve downward also plays into it as well. I believe the SKX is around 46mm, so it wears significantly smaller.



Dream Killer said:


> 50mm lug to lug on a 7 inch wrist is absolutely the max. I think the SKX and turtles are both under 50mm.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

change of strap


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

oh no, I just meant the monster was the biggest watch ive worn. I actually think its the perfect size. Its my top watch among the collection.



guy5150 said:


> There are some people on here who have posted a link to someone selling the bracelets, so I imagine the rubber can also be found somewhere.
> 
> I believe the lug to lug determines what you can wear more so than just the case width, and the Monster is around 47.5mm. These watches are right around 50mm, so if you thought the Monster was big...


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

I debated putting it on leather, but I basically got the watch as a gift for graduating and getting a new position at work as a ground recon guy. Figure a rubber strap would be more rugged.



gaoxing84 said:


> change of strap


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

Don't mean to rain on the parade but this watch seems overpriced by a few hundred dollars. Compared to the Sumo the main difference is a sapphire crystal but the difference in cost is >$300.

I do like the design, wish it was little smaller and had straight hands...


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Even though I bought it, I wish it was a 40-42, 11-13 thick with shorter lugs. However, its still smaller than the sumo, and its a remake of a vintage classic so it got me. Oh and if they could have removed that pesky X logo.



superultramega said:


> Don't mean to rain on the parade but this watch seems overpriced by a few hundred dollars. Compared to the Sumo the main difference is a sapphire crystal but the difference in cost is >$300.
> 
> I do like the design, wish it was little smaller and had straight hands...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

superultramega said:


> Don't mean to rain on the parade but this watch seems overpriced by a few hundred dollars. Compared to the Sumo the main difference is a sapphire crystal but the difference in cost is >$300.


Umh no. It has a curved sapphire and a way better bracelet. The sumo has a cheap bracelet that is the same quality as their entry level divers with a cheap stamped clasp. The bracelet links are made of multiple pieces unlike the Sumo which has a solid 1 piece link and there is a machined folding clasp. I personally think this watch is a better deal than the Sumo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> 50mm lug to lug on a 7 inch wrist is absolutely the max. I think the SKX and turtles are both under 50mm.


Just depends on how flat the persons wrists are.

Ive got pretty flat wrists, 7.2'' wrists with a 63mm flat top, as long as the lugs are under 60 and they dont go past the edges of my wrist its usually ok.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mi6_ said:


> Umh no. It has a curved sapphire and a way better bracelet. The sumo has a cheap bracelet that is the same quality as their entry level divers with a cheap stamped clasp. The bracelet links are made of multiple pieces unlike the Sumo which has a solid 1 piece link and there is a machined folding clasp. I personally think this watch is a better deal than the Sumo.


That plus those fine little nuances you need to know about to appreciate, like Diashield surface treatment and Zaratsu polishing. And don't forget the bezel finish, MM300-style. These are features and extras Seiko is shy of implementing on anything lower to mid range and level of finish which belongs to their top-mid to GS-top tier of watches.

'Cameltoe' can't touch these 051/053 divers. Full stop.


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

Don't all prospex have diashield treatment? And I doubt any prospex watches are getting similar to GS polishing. Not dogging the thread or the watches, they have some cosmetic upgrades relative to the Sumo but they utilize the same 6r movement. I would love the 51/53 with different hands for $500.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

superultramega said:


> Don't all prospex have diashield treatment? And I doubt any prospex watches are getting similar to GS polishing. Not dogging the thread or the watches, they have some cosmetic upgrades relative to the Sumo but they utilize the same 6r movement. I would love the 51/53 with different hands for $500.


Nope. Actually very few Prospex models come with Diashield. As for polishing, it's Zaratsu. As far as I know there's one Zaratsu polishing type, regardless of watch class, GS or otherwise.

Hands, like you not many find the hour hand on 051/053 attractive or a good fit on this watch...if you don't like them swap them with "stick" 6105 style hands or similar. Easy.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

The SBDC051 on a 7 inch wrist, for those curious/unsure about the dimensions.

Animal lovers: Meet Olive, our new golden retriever pup!

View attachment IMG_3108.jpg


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Thanks for the wrist size shot. Makes me feel alot better. Cute pup too.



SolarUnderwood said:


> The SBDC051 on a 7 inch wrist, for those curious/unsure about the dimensions.
> 
> Animal lovers: Meet Olive, our new golden retriever pup!
> 
> View attachment 12450765


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

IMO it wears much smaller than the Sumo. Here it is on my 7" wrist. Slips under dress shirts whereas the Sumo struggles.

The lume is also significantly stronger.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

So, Seiya got some more and then sold out in 1 day. Missed out again . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

brettstark said:


> So, Seiya got some more and then sold out in 1 day. Missed out again .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jacked up the price too.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

nymfan said:


> Jacked up the price too.


Yeah. Saw that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

the sumo is slightly thicker that's why
the sbdc051 has a slimmer profile overall.



rellybelly said:


> IMO it wears much smaller than the Sumo. Here it is on my 7" wrist. Slips under dress shirts whereas the Sumo struggles.
> 
> The lume is also significantly stronger.


----------



## rellybelly (Jun 1, 2015)

gaoxing84 said:


> the sumo is slightly thicker that's why
> the sbdc051 has a slimmer profile overall.


Strangely enough, the Sumo is actually thinner! I just measured them on digital caliper. Sumo 13.2mm vs 051 being 14mm.

It's the lug to lug (3 mm less than sumo), larger case (<43mm vs almost 45mm sumo) and mostly the quick sloping lugs.


----------



## taileon (Aug 7, 2017)

Tried to capture the bezel properly


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

rellybelly said:


> IMO it wears much smaller than the Sumo. Here it is on my 7" wrist. Slips under dress shirts whereas the Sumo struggles.
> 
> The lume is also significantly stronger.


051 comes with a better looking classic/vintage dial too. If you swapped hands between your 051 and LE Sumo you'd get an absolute and true to roots 6RMAS winner, IMO.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still considering this one, but not willing to sell my Shogun to do it. Also took another look and the OP's original post.

Seeing this just makes me wonder why these hands aren't what Seiko used to begin with.










Old meets new, and I get they didn't want to cannibalize sales from their LE, but Tuna hands? I don't hate them, but they could have done better.


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

ahh i see, always thought the sumo is thicker. haha



rellybelly said:


> Strangely enough, the Sumo is actually thinner! I just measured them on digital caliper. Sumo 13.2mm vs 051 being 14mm.
> 
> It's the lug to lug (3 mm less than sumo), larger case (<43mm vs almost 45mm sumo) and mostly the quick sloping lugs.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> Still considering this one, but not willing to sell my Shogun to do it. Also took another look and the OP's original post.
> 
> Seeing this just makes me wonder why these hands aren't what Seiko used to begin with.
> 
> ...


Did you photoshop that or is that some other watch? The baton hands look much better.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> Did you photoshop that or is that some other watch? The baton hands look much better.


No, but you must not have read my post completely. These pics were from the very first post in this thread.


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Damnit!! I was expected to get the watch Friday, But Hurricane Harvey is about to hit Houston like its owed some money.

I suppose Ill have to survive off of your pictures for now. Anyone and everyone, post some if you have tried other strap options.

Im considering a 5 ring zulu for mine.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

rellybelly said:


> IMO it wears much smaller than the Sumo. Here it is on my 7" wrist. Slips under dress shirts whereas the Sumo struggles.
> 
> The lume is also significantly stronger.


Thanks for the comparison. As much as I really like my Sumo it is just slightly too large for me (so selling unfortunately). The size of the 053 is what is keeping me away however your saying it wears much smaller does help me feel a bit more confident in trying it out.

If anyone else that owns both could chime in it would be appreciated.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

Can someone with calipers or someone familiar tell me what diameter spring bar the SBDC051 takes? 

I purchased a rubber strap, but the spring bars it came with are way too small for the SBDC051's drilled lugs.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

SolarUnderwood said:


> Can someone with calipers or someone familiar tell me what diameter spring bar the SBDC051 takes?
> 
> I purchased a rubber strap, but the spring bars it came with are way too small for the SBDC051's drilled lugs.


Without a watch I will say the holes are Ø1.2 for Ø1.1 bar ends...as per the SLA017


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Received today. Just in time for hurricane Harvey. It is absolutely stunning in person. I have a seven inch wrist and honestly, it fits perfectly.


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

The Hurricane can't drown this one.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi, what is the opening dial in centimeter please ?
Thanks


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SolarUnderwood said:


> The SBDC051 on a 7 inch wrist, for those curious/unsure about the dimensions.
> 
> Animal lovers: Meet Olive, our new golden retriever pup!
> 
> View attachment 12450765


Looks great on you mate and the puppy is obviously the star of the show.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Hopefully my incoming 053 looks as good on the bracelet.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Hopefully my incoming 053 looks as good on the bracelet.


BOOM!!! Have you pulled the trigger?

This watch is so nice id be very confident buying it unseen to be honest, it will look sweet on a bracelet for sure, the 42mm will fit you perfectly.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!!! Have you pulled the trigger?
> 
> This watch is so nice id be very confident buying it unseen to be honest, it will look sweet on a bracelet for sure, the 42mm will fit you perfectly.


Not yet. Mate going to Singapore in October. He will check it out.
Confident I'll get it for about AU$600 on the rubber. I'll get the original bracelet later.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

By the way I'm going further and further away from getting another Swiss. 053 is next. After that a Marinemaster would be the ultimate as would a Willard reissue.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> By the way I'm going further and further away from getting another Swiss. 053 is next. After that a Marinemaster would be the ultimate as would a Willard reissue.


If you dont want to wait for the Willard you could test the waters with a sharkey, theyve just put out a few new models, theres a thread on it in the dive forum or the affordables.
Sharkey make Seiko homages and they seem to be pretty popular at $200 a pop, theyve also just made a few 62mas homages that are about to hit the market, they also make Sharey apocolypse.
Case wise they are basically exact replicas but have the logo of a shark on the dial, not sure if youve seen them yet or if youd even buy a homage, just the heads up so you can check out some seiko homages.
If you search sharky here youll find the latest threads.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Dream Killer said:


> By the way I'm going further and further away from getting another Swiss. 053 is next. After that a Marinemaster would be the ultimate as would a Willard reissue.


Just think, with the cash youll save on swiss services youll be able to pick up a few killer seiko models


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I imagine early next year we will see some decent discounts on these and hopefully the bracelet is made available for the 53.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Hurricane Harvey update from the wrist. It's raining!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Sold a couple recently , so when I got the mail from Gnomon they would have a limited number available online today , managed to get in for a 51 before they sold out , so hopefully will be here this week !


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Also snagged a 051 from Gnomon......so glad I got up stupid early as they sold out quick....

dont nt get me wrong, the blue is nice and I love a blue watch, but the black dial is SO much nicer!

should be here Tues or Wed


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Also snagged a 051 from Gnomon......so glad I got up stupid early as they sold out quick....
> 
> dont nt get me wrong, the blue is nice and I love a blue watch, but the black dial is SO much nicer!
> 
> ...


Do you think the black 051 is too similar to this :









If so, it's the only reason I'm opting for the 053 blue.


----------



## neueziel (Dec 24, 2007)

how does it fit on a 6 inch wrist


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dream Killer said:


> Do you think the black 051 is too similar to this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmmm...no?

no HEV, no numerals, different hands, different bezel....

now they are both dive watches, but I think the similarity ends there...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dream Killer said:


> Do you think the black 051 is too similar to this :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think theres plenty of room for lots of black divers, for the first few years thats all i bought.
I wouldnt hold off buying another black if you like it, apart from the marker shape theres not a lot similar between the two.
If you like the black a bit more id be buying the black.
The blacks a bit more traditional seiko diver, blues a bit more contemporary.
For this particular model id probably go the black but its a very hard choice, if i ended up really liking it id go both.
I just wish it was 44mm.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> hmmmmm...no?
> 
> no HEV, no numerals, different hands, different bezel....
> 
> now they are both dive watches, but I think the similarity ends there...


Agree.


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

Another sbdc051 brother...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Match made in heaven...

(not my photo, nor watch)


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

I have had and worn both for a few weeks now and if I had to choose to keep one it would be the black.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

babola said:


> Match made in heaven...
> 
> (not my photo, nor watch)
> View attachment 12462051


Now that looks good!

interesting strap....

while I will wear my 051 on the bracelet when it arrives tomorrow, I also have a Black Borealis ISO that I think will look crazy, plus the waffle strap from my MM300 as well......

then a few other straps!


----------



## spectr3z (Aug 27, 2017)

This is my first automatic watch and I love it so far. 7" wrist and doesn't feel too big at all!


----------



## mevangelho (Aug 15, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Been thinking what a cool name this watch should have. I think a great name would be "Sub~Killer" I could imagine that in red on the dial. Mine on a Uncle Seiko waffle strap this watch is to cool to be called 62mas reissue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

Are both SBDC051/SBDC053 and SPB051/SPB053 made in Japan?


----------



## mevangelho (Aug 15, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



argv said:


> Are both SBDC051/SBDC053 and SPB051/SPB053 made in Japan?


Yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Thanks, then it makes sense to me to wait for them to show up on Amazon.



mevangelho said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mevangelho (Aug 15, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



argv said:


> Thanks, then it makes sense to me to wait for them to show up on Amazon.


There on amazon now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



mevangelho said:


> There on amazon now.


Thanks. I'll wait for a seller fulfilled by Amazon - shipping/return/refund super easy that way.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Been hard to take this one off the wrist!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got my 051...


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

My 051 is inbound from Japan. Can't wait to throw it on my wrist, but I've known from before buying it that I'm going to change AT LEAST the second hand, maybe to a MM300 NOS hand. 

Has anyone fiddled around with this mod yet? Or is everyone happy with the hands now? I saw a lot of discussion about the hands here and on the SCWF/thewatchsite.com. 

Also, Uncle Seiko is currently sourcing a new Tropic strap, should be nice. I'm thinking grabbing one of his 20mm Waffle straps, though. Anyone done this yet?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Totally happy with the "tuna" hands on my 051, and have it back on the bracelet......while try my MM300 waffle strap at some point, and a Seiko wave rubber as well....

but gotta say, I am loving the bracelet at this point!

FYI - have started a new thread for SBDC owners.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/****sbdc051-053-owners-thread-****-4521505.html


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

joeytjchen said:


> Been hard to take this one off the wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the long exposure.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

babola said:


> Like the long exposure.


Thanks bud! 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

burns78 said:


>


Ah, Warsaw! Beautiful city 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

joeytjchen said:


> Ah, Warsaw! Beautiful city


Yes, Best regards
But, I live in Poznan, it is a cool city


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

burns78 said:


> Yes, Best regards
> But, I live in Poznan, it is a cool city


Wow, Poznan actually looks even more amazing! I'll be sure to visit some day 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> Without a watch I will say the holes are Ø1.2 for Ø1.1 bar ends...as per the SLA017


So these from Toxic should work? I like my NATO's, but no point putting a sturdy strap on if the spring bars only protrude into the case a fraction of a mm. 


*20mm x 2.00mm x 1.0mm thick ends, 2.8mm extension (shoulder-less)*

https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/spring-tool/products/toxicbars​


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

I wonder if when the hype is settled, people will think this watch is too big and thick or not. I can't decide myself. Never held one in my hand or had it on my wrist, respectively. Are there people here, that could inspect it first hand and decided AGAINST it? 


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## taelorh12 (May 30, 2013)

Anyone know where I could possibly buy the rubber strap? I have the sbdc051 and am wanting it.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

This Borealis blue and grey "Bond" nato looks great on th 53

Thanks again for the recommendation!


----------



## watchdoggie (Aug 13, 2009)

2017-09-02_06-58-17


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

taelorh12 said:


> Anyone know where I could possibly buy the rubber strap? I have the sbdc051 and am wanting it.


I also looked far and wide...no joy. It's easier to find the spare bracelet for the 051 than the spare rubber strap that comes on 053.

Give it couple of months for an International release of SPB053, there's bound to be spare rubber straps available for purchase from then on.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

babola said:


> I also looked far and wide...no joy. It's easier to find the spare bracelet for the 051 than the spare rubber strap that comes on 053.
> 
> Give it couple of months for an International release of SPB053, there's bound to be spare rubber straps available for purchase from then on.


Looking for oem bracelet for sbdc/spb 053, any idea where to purchase it from?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ifxndy said:


> Looking for oem bracelet for sbdc/spb 053, any idea where to purchase it from?


There was a seller on evil Bay who had few to sell couple of weeks ago. 
Keep an eye there and also make sure you ping Seiya, Chino or Higuchi from time to time.


----------



## COYSpurs (Sep 3, 2017)

Could someone explain to me how the stock stainless steel band stays together after adding/removing links? I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the tiny cylinder pieces to fit in with the pins to secure it (I assume) or should I be looking for more traditional pins with a larger top portion to replace them. I love this piece and the spring bar holes make it so easy to swap bands on I would like to keep the stock bracelet for a change of pace from the leather strap I have now. 

It's either that or sell it and wait for strapcode to come out with something.


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

COYSpurs said:


> Could someone explain to me how the stock stainless steel band stays together after adding/removing links? I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the tiny cylinder pieces to fit in with the pins to secure it (I assume) or should I be looking for more traditional pins with a larger top portion to replace them. I love this piece and the spring bar holes make it so easy to swap bands on I would like to keep the stock bracelet for a change of pace from the leather strap I have now.
> 
> It's either that or sell it and wait for strapcode to come out with something.


Search YouTube for Seiko Bracelet pins and collars.

In a nutshell...

The pin pushes out in the direction of the arrow on the back.
It goes back in the same way i.e. the opposite direction of the arrow.
The little collar goes inside the larger side of the middle link
Make sure you put the pin all the way in and be sure to resess it slightly below flush with the surface.
Work on a cloth so as not to lose small parts when adjusting size.
Put spare links and pins and collars in a small ziplock baggie for future need.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

COYSpurs said:


> Could someone explain to me how the stock stainless steel band stays together after adding/removing links? I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get the tiny cylinder pieces to fit in with the pins to secure it (I assume) or should I be looking for more traditional pins with a larger top portion to replace them. I love this piece and the spring bar holes make it so easy to swap bands on I would like to keep the stock bracelet for a change of pace from the leather strap I have now.
> 
> It's either that or sell it and wait for strapcode to come out with something.


Hi and welcome, there are tonnes of good youtube instructional videos on it, id suggest watching one before you attempt it.
cheers


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jonpod said:


> Search YouTube for Seiko Bracelet pins and collars.
> 
> In a nutshell...
> 
> ...


This is it exactly. Just sized mine the other day.


----------



## COYSpurs (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone, I'll give it a look. I kind of wish strapcode would come out with something, screw in pins are much more reassuring to me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^I've sized all my pin & collar bracelets and have never had one come loose. Probably more secure than screws if done right imo.


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone have any leads as to where to source these?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

gator_rrt said:


> Anyone have any leads as to where to source these?


the sources dried up


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

gator_rrt said:


> Anyone have any leads as to where to source these?





burns78 said:


> the sources dried up


Fortunately they are not limited edition so more should be showing up soon.


----------



## mevangelho (Aug 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mevangelho (Aug 15, 2017)

Would like to find these hands on the 50th anniv Sumo, would complete the sbdc051.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

burns78 said:


> the sources dried up


Seems that way...


----------



## COYSpurs (Sep 3, 2017)

mevangelho said:


> Would like to find these hands on the 50th anniv Sumo, would complete the sbdc051.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, I would store them for the first service and drop them in then.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

COYSpurs said:


> Agree, I would store them for the first service and drop them in then.


It's a Seiko so that could be 10-15 years from now, at least from my experience.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

COYSpurs said:


> Thanks everyone, I'll give it a look. I kind of wish strapcode would come out with something, screw in pins are much more reassuring to me.


On the contrary, I prefer the pins and collars. Screws can still work their out of the bracelet over time, unless you loctite it in.

Pins and collars are easy to deal with after you learn how to properly reassemble them.


----------



## elessar016 (Sep 6, 2017)

Just getting into watches now, and these are at the top of my list! Rationally, I'd like to wait a year or so after release to find the price has (hopefully) dropped beneath MSRP, but that may prove difficult.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mevangelho said:


> Would like to find these hands on the 50th anniv Sumo, would complete the sbdc051.


Talk to Seiko boy (yobokies).

He just may be able to help you ;-)


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Splitting time between this guy and my SLA017. Both are great watches with similar but different personalities.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COYSpurs (Sep 3, 2017)

babola said:


> Talk to Seiko boy (yobokies).
> 
> He just may be able to help you ;-)


And keep us updated


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

So I just got my SBDC051 in the mail from Japan... First impression was just WOW, it's a slick looking watch. It feels great on my 7-inch wrist. The bracelet is phenomenal, very sturdy and not like that of my SKX. I might put it back on once I can get it sized, but I don't have my tools with me, so I swapped it real quick for a Bond NATO from Strapcode. 

My ONLY issue, upon further inspection, is that the chapter ring is either mis-aligned, or the spacing between marks is off. You can see it better in the second picture. I think they the spacing is off, because the 12-o'clock mark seems to be aligned correctly, as does the 1 thru 5-o'clock marks. It looks like this is a common problem, looking through this thread. I think the bezel is a fraction off, as well, but I can live with that, I think.

I am kind of annoyed, considering the price point for this watch, and something like this should have been caught in QC. Maybe it will be less annoying with time... otherwise maybe Seiko can fix it...?

But the hands are growing on me, they look better in person than I thought they would...


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

Mesmerizing blue dial


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ifxndy said:


> Mesmerizing blue dial


Is it just me or does this watch look a little like a Sumo? Don't get me wrong I love it but it can sometimes look like a Sumo and I'm not a fan of that piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ashbaug2 said:


> So I just got my SBDC051 in the mail from Japan... First impression was just WOW, it's a slick looking watch. It feels great on my 7-inch wrist. The bracelet is phenomenal, very sturdy and not like that of my SKX. I might put it back on once I can get it sized, but I don't have my tools with me, so I swapped it real quick for a Bond NATO from Strapcode.
> 
> My ONLY issue, upon further inspection, is that the chapter ring is either mis-aligned, or the spacing between marks is off. You can see it better in the second picture. I think they the spacing is off, because the 12-o'clock mark seems to be aligned correctly, as does the 1 thru 5-o'clock marks. It looks like this is a common problem, looking through this thread. I think the bezel is a fraction off, as well, but I can live with that, I think.
> 
> ...


Don't put up with it. Get them to realign it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Is it just me or does this watch look a little like a Sumo? Don't get me wrong I love it but it can sometimes look like a Sumo and I'm not a fan of that piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's just you.

re: the alignment, seems like if you want a Seiko with guaranteed alignment you need to buy a Grand Seiko or a Credor (please don't tell me they have alignment issues too :-d).

That alignment is quite bad on the 8,9,10 and 11 indices although I'm sure it's much less noticeable in reality than close up photos. I probably wouldn't be happy with that for how much that watch costs though. You can't even rotate it to fix it because it's misprinted; wherever you move it to it will be off somewhere else.


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Thing is, I don't think Seiko would fix it under warranty. AD stated it passes their QC.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah they wouldn't, and to rectify it they'd need to replace the chapter ring with another, not move it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

That's terrible. There is no chance I'd put up with that crap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ashbaug2 said:


> So I just got my SBDC051 in the mail from Japan... First impression was just WOW, it's a slick looking watch. It feels great on my 7-inch wrist. The bracelet is phenomenal, very sturdy and not like that of my SKX. I might put it back on once I can get it sized, but I don't have my tools with me, so I swapped it real quick for a Bond NATO from Strapcode.
> 
> My ONLY issue, upon further inspection, is that the chapter ring is either mis-aligned, or the spacing between marks is off. You can see it better in the second picture. I think they the spacing is off, because the 12-o'clock mark seems to be aligned correctly, as does the 1 thru 5-o'clock marks. It looks like this is a common problem, looking through this thread. I think the bezel is a fraction off, as well, but I can live with that, I think.
> 
> ...


the chapter ring spacing looks fine to me.
so i guess the only other logical answer is that the index markers from 7 to 11 were glued slightly off on their intended points.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah for some reason I didn't even consider that, and that is basically not fixable.

Maybe this is often the cause then? Sure sometimes chapter ring placement can be a tiny bit off but in the cases where people think they are misprinted as they correctly align in some places but not others, maybe that is always down to the hour indices being misplaced?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Is it just me or does this watch look a little like a Sumo? Don't get me wrong I love it but it can sometimes look like a Sumo and I'm not a fan of that piece.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing like the sumo imo, the sumo has a half buried bezel in the case, its semi-shrouded for lack of a better word, very long lugs, very different case designs, bezels, dials, inserts.
Sumo is probably a bit more robust and definitely bigger than this.
Sumo is a modern classic, the SBP is a vintage classic barring the handset.
The thick font on the bezel insert of the sumo puts a lot of people off, throw an aftermarket ceramic on and it looks a dream.
The Sumo is probably the best finished Seiko diver for its price point imo, its finish is something that needs to be seen in hand to be appreciated.
Its a huge step up from the SKX or turtles finish wise.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ashbaug2 said:


> So I just got my SBDC051 in the mail from Japan... First impression was just WOW, it's a slick looking watch. It feels great on my 7-inch wrist. The bracelet is phenomenal, very sturdy and not like that of my SKX. I might put it back on once I can get it sized, but I don't have my tools with me, so I swapped it real quick for a Bond NATO from Strapcode.
> 
> My ONLY issue, upon further inspection, is that the chapter ring is either mis-aligned, or the spacing between marks is off. You can see it better in the second picture. I think they the spacing is off, because the 12-o'clock mark seems to be aligned correctly, as does the 1 thru 5-o'clock marks. It looks like this is a common problem, looking through this thread. I think the bezel is a fraction off, as well, but I can live with that, I think.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, i know how disappointing it is getting a watch you love then only to find a fault you cant live with, its all part of being a Seiko enthusiast unfortunately and it happens to every company in reality, but that doesnt make it ok, id send that one back.

Markers on dials are not applied one by one, they come on a clear sheet with adhesive on one side and another clear side for positioning, Seiko would use machines to do it for everything but their very high end models, its hit and miss.
Looks like your 9-11 markers have been on the transfer a bit off, im not even sure this is a chapter ring issue.

The good thing is you can send it back, its a bit of a hassle but youll get a decent one.

Seiko build such good watches at the price, for me its easy to look past this alignment stuff, dont let it put you off, its the luck of the seiko draw, it doesnt make it right on seiko, shame on them, but it is how it is.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Hi mate, i know how disappointing it is getting a watch you love then only to find a fault you cant live with, its all part of being a Seiko enthusiast unfortunately and it happens to every company in reality, but that doesnt make it ok, id send that one back.
> 
> Markers on dials are not applied one by one, they come on a clear sheet with adhesive on one side and another clear side for positioning, Seiko would use machines to do it for everything but their very high end models, its hit and miss.
> Looks like your 9-11 markers have been on the transfer a bit off, im not even sure this is a chapter ring issue.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I already contacted SeikoUSA. Unfortunately, I had it shipped from Japan, it's a JDM right now since the SPD051/053 aren't set to be released in the US until Oct/November. I wonder if Seiko USA will still honor this, or if I have to send it all the way back to Japan. Kind of frustrating, but I love the watch, it is absolutely beautiful.

The more I look at it, it looks like he indices are applied wrong, not the chapter ring. I lined up the bezel and the marks align with the chapter ring, but not the indices. Definitely not the same quality of manufacture as the old 6105 dials that were stamped through the dial...


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

I am totally in love with my SBDC051. Have it for a week now.

















































I don't even give a damn about the mis-glued indices


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

Myrrhman said:


> View attachment 12491325
> 
> 
> I don't even give a damn about the mis-glued indices


This shot is amazing, very cool how the dial seem granulated.

But honestly, the only index that looks slightly off is your 9-O'clock marker, and that's barely noticeable. Mine are quite obvious. But maybe I will care less the more I wear it. It only gained 4 seconds in the last 24-hours, according to www.time.gov. That's quite impressive, right out of the box.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

ashbaug2 said:


> This shot is amazing, very cool how the dial seem granulated.
> 
> But honestly, the only index that looks slightly off is your 9-O'clock marker, and that's barely noticeable. Mine are quite obvious. But maybe I will care less the more I wear it. It only gained 4 seconds in the last 24-hours, according to www.time.gov. That's quite impressive, right out of the box.


Thank you so much ! Wish i had cleaned the dust off the glass a little though before i took the shot.
Made it for my Instagram 

You're probably right about the indices. i'm very happy with mine.

Now I'm not sure what the best way is to measure the accuracy. Whether to simply wear it or leave it in the box.
I left mine in my watch box for exactly 24 hours and it lost about 2.5 seconds !!! That's crazy good, right ?

I'm seriously in love with this watch, lol.


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm not a watchmaker, but to me it makes the most sense to measure it even while on the wrist, since that's how it is going to be used! Losing 2.5 seconds while off the wrist is pretty dang good, though. I know a lot of factors affect accuracy, even how it is laying while at rest (i.e., on its side, face up/down, etc.). Wearing it probably keeps the mainspring wound fully, which may account for it being fast, while leaving it off the wrist lets the mainspring unwind and may let it slow down after a while. That's about the extent of my horological knowledge!


----------



## guy5150 (Jan 19, 2015)

ashbaug2 said:


> I'm not a watchmaker, but to me it makes the most sense to measure it even while on the wrist, since that's how it is going to be used! Losing 2.5 seconds while off the wrist is pretty dang good, though. I know a lot of factors affect accuracy, even how it is laying while at rest (i.e., on its side, face up/down, etc.). Wearing it probably keeps the mainspring wound fully, which may account for it being fast, while leaving it off the wrist lets the mainspring unwind and may let it slow down after a while. That's about the extent of my horological knowledge!


I got mine a few weeks ago and anytime I get a new watch I like to track the time with Watch Tracker on my iPhone. Over the first 15 days, wearing it everyday, my 51 was all over the place - losing anywhere from 10 or 12 seconds to gaining 5 seconds over baseline. Now, however, in the last couple days it seems to have settled to +0.1 seconds a day. Not sure if there's some sort of break in period but it seems fine now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone with a SBDC053 who is not using or liking the rubber strap want to sell it?


----------



## gator_rrt (Jan 30, 2012)

Myrrhman said:


> I am totally in love with my SBDC051. Have it for a week now.
> 
> View attachment 12491305
> 
> ...


These shots have convinced me, once I finally source one I have to go black dial!


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

gator_rrt said:


> These shots have convinced me, once I finally source one I have to go black dial!


You will not be disappointed. I can garantee you !!


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

Where can you buy one online?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Sink or swim?









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

How do you choose between black and blue?


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

If you hv a couples of black dial watches, the next one shall be other than black....example this blue is nice


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)

Im patiently waiting for the USA release, but i hope i can find one to try on before i purchase.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

blue is just beautiful


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

ifxndy said:


> If you hv a couples of black dial watches, the next one shall be other than black....example this blue is nice


It's better than nice - it's gorgeous! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> It's better than nice - it's gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Still think it would look better on a steel bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Still think it would look better on a steel bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was referring to the watch itself, not the strap. But I agree, the bracelet would be my preference too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

Yap, prefer the bracelet but SBDC053 only come with diver strap. Trying to get hold of the OEM bracelet. Any idea where i can get one?


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

OH no.
This is how i received my (BNIB) sbp053 from Japan. 
Looks like dust - and it´s on the inside of the watch!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ifxndy said:


> Yap, prefer the bracelet but SBDC053 only come with diver strap. Trying to get hold of the OEM bracelet. Any idea where i can get one?


Look on page 53.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nielsdiving2010 (Sep 5, 2013)

PS
Love the watch - will fix it myself, have it pressure tested and go diving )


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nielsdiving2010 said:


> OH no.
> This is how i received my (BNIB) sbp053 from Japan.
> Looks like dust - and it´s on the inside of the watch!


Hi mate, its a very easy fix, takes 10 minutes, a seiko boutique will do it for free if you are near one, ive had a lume speck removed from my turtle, nothing to worry about.


----------



## simonhgreen (Aug 7, 2017)

For what it's worth (and it's worth every penny) I got my hands on an SLA107. It gets more elegant with each day. I'm wearing it way more than any of my other watches at the moment. If I ever parted with it I would get the SBP. It's a beautiful watch but I agree WHY didn't Seiko make it 40mm. That would have satisfied the itch for di many who missed out on the SLA017. That said I'll probably stick with mine. It's an amazing watch I will never tire of looking at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ifxndy said:


> Yap, prefer the bracelet but SBDC053 only come with diver strap. Trying to get hold of the OEM bracelet. Any idea where i can get one?


Available on eBay for a reasonable price. OEM. I ordered one for the blue dial that will some day join my 051. They are indeed stunning watches. Photos don't do them justice.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

simonhgreen said:


> .. WHY didn't Seiko make it 40mm...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Euhm. Because there's also people like me, who can't wear anything below 43, because it would look silly.


----------



## whaiyun (Jul 20, 2017)

Curious to see the wrist size statistics. If Rolex can keep selling 40mm divers, I'm sure the others can too. 

pS. Where can I buy one online? I think it will be my upgrade from my SKX 007


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Well there's an 051 import on ebay with scratched lug going cheap. So much for DiaShield.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Diashield isn't some impenetrable coating, I saw a video of a Shogun once where the bracelet was quite badly scratched. Here it is, go to 1:50






I have a DLC coated watch and DLC is supposed to be 5-7 times harder than stainless steel, whereas Diashield is supposed to only be 2-3 times harder. I've tried scratching DLC by scraping a metal spring bar removal tool against a spare link and with enough force I could go right through it and expose/scratch the titanium. Trying the same thing on a spare stainless steel link the scratch didn't seem nearly as bad. I don't know if this is in part due to the difference in colour between the links so maybe it didn't show up as much on the steel, but it seemed harder to scratch to me (titanium is softer so once you get through the coating you can cut into it much more easily than steel), so I'm a bit sceptical about the supposed hardness of these coatings. Now, if Diashield is significantly softer than that DLC it can't be that great. A light brush against something and it will probably do its job, but anything more than that and I think you're going to scratch through it.

Citizen have their "Duratect a", now that is supposed to be really tough, maybe the toughest titanium there is on watches, but I think they reserve that for only their most expensive models. It's supposedly nearly as tough as sapphire crystal.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> Well there's an 051 import on ebay with scratched lug going cheap. So much for DiaShield.


Don mate, I wouldn't say a starting bid at US$880 for a second hand, scratched sbdc051 is exactly "going cheap".

Either that or you guys in the UK seem to be really disadvantaged when it comes to Seiko prices


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

babola said:


> Don mate, I wouldn't say a starting bid at US$880 for a second hand, scratched sbdc051 is exactly "going cheap".
> 
> Either that or you guys in the UK seem to be really disadvantaged when it comes to Seiko prices


It's listed at £650 after failing to sell first time around starting at £700. I have stated elsewhere, we pay in £'s what the USA does in $'s and the EU in €. It's 1 for 1 convertion. This watch when it arrives in the UK will be £1000. Lord knows what it will be at the SB.

Here you go...https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/seiko-watches/products/seiko-prospex-watch-diver-spb051

If I were thinking of buying one, which I am not because after all it's a hyped Sumo (6R15), I would source it at a small AD where they offer 10% off...apparently JURA don't.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Yep, we get ripped off for everything. :-( Not as bad as Australians seem to be though.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> If I were thinking of buying one, which I am not because after all it's a hyped Sumo (6R15)...


Please don't compare SBDC051 with a Sumo. Some have already tried on this forum and failed.

It's a caricature of a watch Seiko should have never made, in the first place. It only managed to devalue Seiko diver DNA.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

babola said:


> Please don't compare SBDC051 with a Sumo. Some have already tried on this forum and failed.
> 
> It's a caricature of a watch Seiko should have never made, in the first place. It only managed to devalue Seiko diver DNA.


Maybe but in the UK the highly priced 051 has raised or at least maintained the s/h market prices for the Sumo.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

babola said:


> Please don't compare SBDC051 with a Sumo. Some have already tried on this forum and failed.
> 
> It's a caricature of a watch Seiko should have never made, in the first place. It only managed to devalue Seiko diver DNA.


The Sumo?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> Yep, we get ripped off for everything. :-( Not as bad as Australians seem to be though.


Many years of being stung by over-inflated import pricing made most Aussies 'entrepreneurial' and creative folk when it comes to these things.

There are ways of borderline legal methods of dodging the system and the fact there are no import duties on imports under AU $1000 helps in most case.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> The Sumo?


SBDC001/003/031/033

The Blue versions being termed Blumo.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> SBDC001/003/031/033


Yeah I mean was he talking about the Sumo when he said it devalued Seiko divers or the other one, it wasn't clear. But I guess he was.

It doesn't do anything for me at all. The only thing I actually really like about it is the handset. Obviously it's very popular but I think that seems to be mainly because of its perceived value for money (high quality finish and 6r15 movement for a relatively low price).


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> The Sumo?


Yes, sorry if I touched the nerve. 
That's how I feel about it.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

babola said:


> Yes, sorry if I touched the nerve.
> That's how I feel about it.


I don't like it either lol, see above post. I bought the "inferior" new Samurai for just a bit less than a Sumo would've cost me, it's so much better looking in my eyes.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The standard issue Sumo is not at the same level as the 051/053 beyond case finishing and movement. The Sumo LE would be a better comparison. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I will say one thin for certain, I wish I had bought one more Sumo instead of the two SRP's because their resale value is the pits.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Do you have information when next delivery from the factory?


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

burns78 said:


> Do you have information when next delivery from the factory?


They've had another delivery at higuchi. Just picked one up this week.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I have the 053 on order from Global Rakuten. I also ordered an OEM bracelet a few weeks ago knowing that I would add the blue to the 051 in my box when the right opportunity came up. When that will turn up is anyone's guess at this point.


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I also ordered an OEM bracelet a few weeks ago....


Where did you order the OEM bracelet Radar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Rabs210 said:


> Where did you order the OEM bracelet Radar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please check your PM.


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

I see that Chino raised the price of the 053 from $599 to $628 even though they are still sold out. Cant say I blame them when they have such big demand.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Received my SBDC051 yesterday. All I can say is WOW!

I've owned the MM300 and the Sumo as well as many other Seikos(minus and Grand Seikos). This guy hits all the marks for me. Well above the Sumo and MM300, imo.

I find the Sumo too big and unorthodox in design and the MM300 is too top heavy. The case is also too thick and the dial too small for the body.

This one is just about right. Would have loved it to be 40mm, but I can totally live with it's size. The bracelet is perfect and the clasp is fantastic. The brushed and polished portion are balanced perfectly.

I'm back and forth as to whether I would have liked it to have the 8l35. The 6r15 is probably more robust, but the 8l35 is a more refined and a more precise movement.

I'm gonna have a hard time getting this off my wrist. My other watches with be in the safe for a while.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



nupicasso said:


> Received my SBDC051 yesterday. All I can say is WOW!
> 
> I've owned the MM300 and the Sumo as well as many other Seikos(minus and Grand Seikos). This guy hits all the marks for me. Well above the Sumo and MM300, imo.
> 
> ...


Wow, with an endorsement like that I may have to give this a shot. I love my Sumo and have wanted a MM, but at half the price of the MM it may be worth a shot. And it's a different look from typical Seiko.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

Go get it.


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Schoenzy said:


> I see that Chino raised the price of the 053 from $599 to $628 even though they are still sold out. Cant say I blame them when they have such big demand.


I put in an order for one through Chino when they were sold out at $599. I received an email from them last week saying they were back in stock, but I noticed they were still sold out online for $628.
With the demand, new stock are probably just filling orders while out of stock.
Mine arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

74notserpp said:


> Schoenzy said:
> 
> 
> > I see that Chino raised the price of the 053 from $599 to $628 even though they are still sold out. Cant say I blame them when they have such big demand.
> ...


Nicee... beautiful indeed.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes very nice. 
what is the link of your site "chino", please *74notserpp*
thank you


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

lawrence3434 said:


> Yes very nice.
> what is the link of your site "chino", please *74notserpp*
> thank you


They are back in stock
http://www.c-watch.co.jp/ww/sbdc053.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

74notserpp said:


> I put in an order for one through Chino when they were sold out at $599. I received an email from them last week saying they were back in stock, but I noticed they were still sold out online for $628.
> With the demand, new stock are probably just filling orders while out of stock.
> Mine arrived today.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Mine just landed to join my 051. Pics when I get a chance. I may not need that blue dial Transocean after all...

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

74notserpp said:


> They are back in stock
> SEIKO SBDC053
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

These seikos look so good. I wonder if they will do a black and gold version like the 775 turtle, I'd be interested to see how that would look. I suspect they will do every combination in their repertoire now that they have another hit on their hands.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Was thinking about getting the SARX045 but will get the SPB053 instead. I haven't hit 50 yet. . I'm still a young man.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> Was thinking about getting the SARX045 but will get the SPB053 instead. I haven't hit 50 yet. . I'm still a young man.


Its a hell of a watch these SPBs, they look stunning, i was just scrolling down through these pics and thinking wow these things are beautiful, and realistically they are at a decent price at 599us.
Theyve got a lot of old world charm, soo many micros copying the original seiko this was based on, and now making even more to ride off the success of these reissues.
These are absolute classics.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Sold out again at Seiya!!. Anywhere to get these for decent price? 051. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)

Can anyone comment how these references fit on a 6.5 inch wrist?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

kb.watch said:


> Can anyone comment how these references fit on a 6.5 inch wrist?


They wear similar to SRP Turtle size. So not really a great visual fit for a 6.5" wrist.

Passable? Maybe...but definitelly not a good overall look and fit.


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

kb.watch said:


> Can anyone comment how these references fit on a 6.5 inch wrist?











Here's a wrist shot. My wrist is 6.75" and I have the 053 on a uncleseiko tire tread strap. It's a beautiful watch overall.


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

brettstark said:


> Sold out again at Seiya!!. Anywhere to get these for decent price? 051.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


amazon japan has stocks. but you would need to find your own forwarder.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

brettstark said:


> Sold out again at Seiya!!. Anywhere to get these for decent price? 051.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try seller watch-shop on Global Rakuten. Top-notch, just not sure what his stock levels are.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Finding it hard to decide if I should get the SBP051. Considering I have an MM300, SLA017, Sumo and other divers is this different enough to hold its own in the collection?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jasd said:


> Finding it hard to decide if I should get the SBP051. Considering I have an MM300, SLA017, Sumo and other divers is this different enough to hold its own in the collection?


I would say yes. Sorry to enable.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Loving the blue.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ouaah grate photo. green reflections on bezel are amazing


----------



## JMSP1992 (Apr 4, 2014)

Is this watch a limited edition or a long lasting feature in the JDP line?


----------



## kpoutton (Oct 2, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



nupicasso said:


> Received my SBDC051 yesterday. All I can say is WOW!
> 
> I've owned the MM300 and the Sumo as well as many other Seikos(minus and Grand Seikos). This guy hits all the marks for me. Well above the Sumo and MM300, imo.
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my TECNO H6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

JMSP1992 said:


> Is this watch a limited edition or a long lasting feature in the JDP line?


Not a limited edition. Also not just for the Japanese market. Should release under a different model number in other markets soon.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

ghia94 said:


>


Nice micro shot....


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just went through the entire 780+ posts. I'm going to pick up for sure the 053 and maybe the 051 too. I already have about a half dozen black dial divers, but not one blue dial diver so I have to get the blue one for sure.

Anyone have any newer info on when the international ver will be released? I would just as soon get one when prices drop a bit. I have lots of watches so I can wait a bit, but. .......well you know.....gotta scratch that itch


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Just picked up the SBDC053 yesterday and am amazed at the quality and the ever changing looks from the bezel.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> I just went through the entire 780+ posts. I'm going to pick up for sure the 053 and maybe the 051 too. I already have about a half dozen black dial divers, but not one blue dial diver so I have to get the blue one for sure.
> 
> Anyone have any newer info on when the international ver will be released? I would just as soon get one when prices drop a bit. I have lots of watches so I can wait a bit, but. .......well you know.....gotta scratch that itch


Might be different depending on where you live, but here in Australia it is 30 October... I imagine we'll be one of the last markets to get them but I could be wrong. I got a message from Gnomon in Singapore that they have recently got them in stock but Chino in Japan seems to have been sold out for a while so they seem to be slowly popping up in places outside of Japan.

I'm planning on the same thing as you, wait a while to see how it goes, plus I'm hoping that some sellers might start swapping in the bracelet on the blue 53 as I reckon that'd be a good combo; I just don't want to have to pay the eyewatering US$318 Chino is charging for the bracelet by itself!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



nupicasso said:


> Received my SBDC051 yesterday. All I can say is WOW!
> 
> I've owned the MM300 and the Sumo as well as many other Seikos(minus and Grand Seikos). This guy hits all the marks for me. Well above the Sumo and MM300, imo.
> 
> ...


Interesting that all your desires are present in the SLA017....size = 40mm, movement = 8L35, plus it has the sunburst dial, framed date window, polished inner bezel, sapphire crystal, same bracelet comes with it, correct hands and lume on the correct end of the sweep hand.

I get that the price is insane, but size and the step up in movement and quality are nearly worth it.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



yankeexpress said:


> Interesting that all your desires are present in the SLA017....size = 40mm, movement = 8L35, plus it has the sunburst dial, framed date window, polished inner bezel, sapphire crystal, same bracelet comes with it, correct hands and lume on the correct end of the sweep hand.
> 
> I get that the price is insane, but size and the step up in movement and quality are nearly worth it.


Agreed about it ticking the boxes. I just didn't agree with the cost. That's just me.

I also now prefer the hands on the 051, which I thought I'd never say.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



yankeexpress said:


> Interesting that all your desires are present in the SLA017....size = 40mm, movement = 8L35, plus it has the sunburst dial, framed date window, polished inner bezel, sapphire crystal, same bracelet comes with it, correct hands and lume on the correct end of the sweep hand.
> 
> I get that the price is insane, but size and the step up in movement and quality are nearly worth it.


Excellent photo's! This is now THE DEFINING Seiko Grail drive watch.

Your pics, and Nupicasso, also illustrates how important fit is, and how even a few MM can make such a difference. The SLA fits you like a glove.

Nupicasso also give us some clues about fit:

"I find the Sumo too big ... and the MM300 is too top heavy..."

He establishes that the Sumo, at nearly 53mm, is too big.

Then, unknowingly, he reveals that the 50mm MM300 is also too big: the MM300 is not top heavy when it fits properly. i.e. lug tips making contact with the wrist. If not, any watch can be unstable. The perception by the wearer of instability increases as the weight of the watch increases. The MM 300 is a heavy watch.

So now we know that not only is 53mm too big for Nupicasso, but 50mm is as well.

"This one is just about right (SBDC051)."

Key words: "just about". The SBDC051 is 50mm, .5mm smaller than the MM300. And 20g lighter than the MM300. So it feels "just about" right ... that's a qualified "right", and another clue. Translation, it "feels" more stable than the same-sized MM300 because it's 20g lighter, but still just a little too big.

"Would have loved it to be 40mm, but I can totally live with it's size."

Discard "40mm" ... irrelevant to fit. "I can live with it", see above.

Then the pics of the SBDC051. A quick glance at pic #1 shows it appears to fit, until we see that he is wearing it almost on his hand, below the wrist bone. The 3rd pick, watch above the wrist bone (where a watch is worn), suggests the lugs, at least one side, are suspended in air. That makes the fit questionable, and further supports "just about right".

Reminds me of buying a wool top coat, back in the day when suits = standard business wear. There was a very deep end of season sale on an expensive brand made from cashmere, which is must softer than wool, which always seemed to chafe me around the neck. I hate to pay full price for anything, so naturally gravitated to the sale item.

But they didn't have my size, but I talked myself into a size or 2 too big ... reminds me of "Would have loved it to be my size, but I can totally live with it's size."

In the end, try as I might to like it, it was too big. Had it in my closet for 15 years, worn a handful of times. Finally donated it last summer.

My long winded point: better to buy something that fits perfectly, even if costs more, and keep it, rather than buy a bargain but not use it because it doesn't quite fit right. The SLA017 is a heirloom quality watch, and due to it's LE status, will be a rare watch that holds, or might even appreciates in value long term.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

My SBDC051 went back but I think they look so much better without the crown guards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Loved most of Nepatriot’s post. 

I would like to hit something home though that most/many in the watch community talk about and this is heirlooms. Don’t buy a watch or pay more for some limited edition because you think it will be passed on to you kids, nephews, grandkids, or whatever. 

LE is mostly about marketing or research and development for future models. 

While there is a possibility that the may go up in price, it would be much more practical to set up a trust or some kind of fund for your heirs and let them pick a watch that they deem grail worthy. 

I have my great grandfathers pocket watch. A Hami. I have had it serviced and it will remain with me, but it stays in the box. 

I have a Mickey Mantle signed baseball and a photo of my dad and mom with the “Mick!” That means dad more than a passed down watch. They were free as “Mick” gave the ball to my dad as they worked on a project together after randomly getting seated next to each other on an airline. They became pals, my dad was like that. 

My parents also had a Grandfather click for me, but it was so large I had to sell it but I did keep a tourist type cuckoo clock my mom had bought while in Switzerland. 

The point is, you never know what the next generation will find sentimental or nostalgic. 

The first gold digital watches may be worth loads of coin, but I wouldn’t wear them or Jeep them as I don’t run an horological museum in my house. 

Buy something you love, because you love it. Don’t let the marketers get into your head. That being said, there are plenty of Seiko greats out there. I’m sure there a watch fir every wrist that will be loved. Modded or stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

khd said:


> Might be different depending on where you live, but here in Australia it is 30 October... I imagine we'll be one of the last markets to get them but I could be wrong.......


Thanks



khd said:


> I'm planning on the same thing as you, wait a while to see how it goes, plus I'm hoping that some sellers might start swapping in the bracelet on the blue 53 as I reckon that'd be a good combo; I just don't want to have to pay the eyewatering US$318 Chino is charging for the bracelet by itself!


I can't imagine anyone paying that for the bracelet by itself. Why not just buy both, swap the bracelet & the strap and sell the black with the strap as basically brand new. Seems like you could do that pretty easily for MUCH less of a hit than $318

Thats just me, I guess....


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



nepatriot said:


> Excellent photo's! This is now THE DEFINING Seiko Grail drive watch.
> 
> Your pics, and Nupicasso, also illustrates how important fit is, and how even a few MM can make such a difference. The SLA fits you like a glove.
> 
> ...


The size (lug length)is actually perfect at 50mm. Seiko is very good at accommodating lug length with lug shape and curve. This watch fits my wrist (6 3/4 flat) perfectly. When I say "just about right", I'm really talking about minimal things I'd change. The only one I can really think of would be putting a ceramic bezel insert in the 051. The movement was the other I discussed, but that's a matter of taste. Some like the lower beat movement do to durability.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



nupicasso said:


> The size (lug length)is actually perfect at 50mm. Seiko is very good at accommodating lug length with lug shape and curve. This watch fits my wrist (6 3/4 flat) perfectly. When I say "just about right", I'm really talking about minimal things I'd change. The only one I can really think of would be putting a ceramic bezel insert in the 051. The movement was the other I discussed, but that's a matter of taste. Some like the lower beat movement do to durability.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks for clarifying! I believe LCBI is coming out with ceramic inserts for other models: https://lcbistore.com. Seiko has a high beat movement on the 6XXX series, I believe, and many have wished they would use that in a mid-tier (between lower end SBDC051, Camel Toe, etc) and the MM300. I.e. put that mvt in the Shogun, and a wished for non-LE version of the 62MAS re-issue (SLA017).

Glad the 51 fits you! Wondered because it's virtually the same size as the MM300. Your wrist circumference makes no difference: all wrists are shaped differently. I have a 7 and 1/4" wrist, but the MM300, and the 051, are too big. My wrist is more rounded, with a smaller flat area on top. Using wrist circumference for determine watch size is like assuming everyone who wears size EE can wear ANY EE shoe, regardless of the shoe's length.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Champagne InHand said:


> Loved most of Nepatriot's post.
> 
> I would like to hit something home though that most/many in the watch community talk about and this is heirlooms. Don't buy a watch or pay more for some limited edition because you think it will be passed on to you kids, nephews, grandkids, or whatever.
> 
> ...


I agree, watches are not wise investments due to unpredictability. That said, some can hold or appreciate in value. The LE SLA017, IMHO, is one that has the possibility of being a heirloom watch. I'm basing that in the value of the original 62MAS, and the fact that the LE already has appreciated a bit, even though it was a bit overpriced at launch.

But I would never buy a watch with any expectation for any return in investment. I expect all to depreciate, especially up front. Someday, one may be a classic, and if maintained in perfect condition, may have a value a little higher than what I paid. We can see that with 6105's, 6309's, 62MAS's, which even in relatively poor condition can sell for much more than the few hundred dollars they cost when new.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

brethren


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## egan311 (Dec 2, 2009)

Trying to decide if I should pick up the SBDC051 JDM version or wait for the SPB051 US version to drop.

Will the US version be much cheaper when it hits the market? The going rate for the JDM version seems to be $800-$850.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

Look hard. Be patient. When the world versions come out prices should drop but just a bit. 

These are pretty pricy considering Seiko but when done right they hold there own against any in that sub $1000 price range. 

Though I have to say that the $400-$500 extra vs a SBDC051-053 is a lot of cash. Considering you can buy an aftermarket sapphire for $60ish with better or equal AR. The disshield is nice but not a real game changer. 

As far as movements that’s a personal thing. In reality most 4 series can be regulated to hold the same accuracy. Is that extra 12 hour power reserve worth it?

We will see if the world market will bear the price. 

Time will tell. I do like the diver without the crown guard. The signed crown should be on all the Seiko divers. You can always buy an aftermarket crown too. 

I think the watch is for Seiko purists that don’t want to mod. I can respect that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

For those who were curious about the "OEM" bracelet on eBay, mine finally arrived after close to three months. It is very nice quality, but my impression is that it is not truly OEM. The clasp is different, as is some of the stamped text. The links are indistinguishable. Probably at $110 USD still a decent option when you figure that Chino had the real McCoys at $318, and they sold out. For the record, I was told by the seller that there are two versions of the OEM bracelet. LIkely only Seiko could answer this definitively, but I know which way I lean on it. Still be a nice addition to my 053, that ships only on rubber.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

pics bracelet on 053 please


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

lawrence3434 said:


> pics bracelet on 053 please


Yes, I will try to get some up this evening.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> For those who were curious about the "OEM" bracelet on eBay, mine finally arrived after close to three months. It is very nice quality, but my impression is that it is not truly OEM. The clasp is different, as is some of the stamped text. The links are indistinguishable. Probably at $110 USD still a decent option when you figure that Chino had the real McCoys at $318, and they sold out. For the record, I was told by the seller that there are two versions of the OEM bracelet. LIkely only Seiko could answer this definitively, but I know which way I lean on it. Still be a nice addition to my 053, that ships only on rubber.
> 
> View attachment 12594687
> 
> ...


Looks good mate. Who is the supplier?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

This bracelet is sans diashield though, correct? Not that this is a deal breaker for me. I want the 053 anyhow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Champagne InHand said:


> This bracelet is sans diashield though, correct? Not that this is a deal breaker for me. I want the 053 anyhow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The strange thing is that it "smudges" with fingerprints in a very similar way to Diashield. Adds to the mystery.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Looks good mate. Who is the supplier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll dig up the link and send you a PM. ?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

The band looks similar to the SARX line. I hear you on smudging and being a fingerprint magnet. They do look good though. I wish I didn’t like bracelets so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Champagne InHand said:


> The band looks similar to the SARX line. I hear you on smudging and being a fingerprint magnet. They do look good though. I wish I didn't like bracelets so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. But I do have to admit that the stock rubber strap is incredible quality and very comfortable.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

So I sent my SPB051 (Purchased from Japan AD brand new!) back to Seiko to have them check the alignment on the chapter ring and dial indices, since the dial seems to have incorrectly applied hour markers. 

I just spent 30 minutes on the phone with the CS rep and the technician, who told me he sees absolutely nothing wrong and that everything lines up perfectly; that any difference is within their allowable QC tolerances. He even told me that "no watch ever lines up perfectly" and I can't expect the hour and minute markers to align correctly.

What kind of B.S. is that??? Makes me want to stick with vintage models... Has anyone else had bad CS experience with Seiko USA recently? I've read about bad chapter ring alignment on several Sumos and even MM300, but I haven't seen any blatantly-obvious dial imperfections like this...

Picture of the dial below...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ashbaug2 said:


> So I sent my SPB051 (Purchased from Japan AD brand new!) back to Seiko to have them check the alignment on the chapter ring and dial indices, since the dial seems to have incorrectly applied hour markers.
> 
> I just spent 30 minutes on the phone with the CS rep and the technician, who told me he sees absolutely nothing wrong and that everything lines up perfectly; that any difference is within their allowable QC tolerances. He even told me that "no watch ever lines up perfectly" and I can't expect the hour and minute markers to align correctly.
> 
> ...


Apologies mate but that is terrible. I like you would not put up with that misaligned combination. Everything is misaligned. I also didn't realise that Mr Magoo was doing quality control at Seiko.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ashbaug2 said:


> So I sent my SPB051 (Purchased from Japan AD brand new!) back to Seiko to have them check the alignment on the chapter ring and dial indices, since the dial seems to have incorrectly applied hour markers.
> 
> I just spent 30 minutes on the phone with the CS rep and the technician, who told me he sees absolutely nothing wrong and that everything lines up perfectly; that any difference is within their allowable QC tolerances. He even told me that "no watch ever lines up perfectly" and I can't expect the hour and minute markers to align correctly.
> 
> ...


Maybe Seiko has this man doing their alignment?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ashbaug2 said:


> So I sent my SPB051 (Purchased from Japan AD brand new!) back to Seiko to have them check the alignment on the chapter ring and dial indices, since the dial seems to have incorrectly applied hour markers.
> 
> I just spent 30 minutes on the phone with the CS rep and the technician, who told me he sees absolutely nothing wrong and that everything lines up perfectly; that any difference is within their allowable QC tolerances. He even told me that "no watch ever lines up perfectly" and I can't expect the hour and minute markers to align correctly.
> 
> ...


Sad to say ive seen many seikos come out like this, this is definitely not the worse ive seen.
Seiko needs to lift their game on the alignment front, not all companies deliver poor alignment in their watches, even their own Japanese rivals Orient and Citizen do better jobs with it imo.
It doesnt make me want to stop buying seikos because Seiko had too many other great points about them, i pretty much love everything about Seiko apart from these alignment issues and limited editions which im not a fan of with any company, but the alignment issue is annoying.
I reckon Seiko sells so many watches they just dont care.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

This is my problem buying higher priced Seiko. I had this exact problem with an SBDC051. It looked almost exactly the same, but because of crown guards the crown and crown tube wasn’t centered properly. The whole watch assembly was off. I posted this on the Samurai thread, and it’s a common problem within Seiko. 

Long Island watches a JDM distributor in NY State has said Seiko really just doesn’t see an issue with this and you get no where with their CS or warranty department. I chose to return my SBDC051. I can mod the Turtle to my hearts desire even though it came perfectly aligned, but paying $800-$1000 for a misaligned an incorrectly assembled watch is just unacceptable for that money. 

It’s really too bad as I love the designs of the Samurai. I guess I’ll stick to Turtles unless Seiko ever have a change in corporate culture. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Champagne InHand (Dec 15, 2015)

I can see from the photo that not only is the chapter ring off but the date wheel isn’t centered. I would bet, much like mine you will have a crown tube issue which sets the whole watch unable to be correctly assembled but forced. Mine had a correct bezel and chapter ring and a couple hour markers aligned, but the 12 was just left of the bezel pip and chapter ring center line. 

Just for an interesting read, go look through the “new” Samurai thread. One guy told me to return the watch and never buy Seiko as I just didn’t really get it. 

I guess in a watch you pay just a hair over $300 maybe, but no way with the higher amount. You would never have somebody at the European watch CS try to reason that it’s normal to buy an imperfect watch. 

I can’t beyond the fact that to many Seiko fans this is okay. 

A watch costing this much shouldn’t need to be torn apart by a watch smith or hobbyist. I can do it, but as I age it takes much longer and I’ll usually pay to buy a watch that’s built right. 

As for the SRP779J1, I guess I can count myself lucky. It came from Creation Watches. I would lose it paying $800. 
There are a ton of really nice watches in that price range. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

It's too big for you anyway.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ashbaug2 said:


> So I sent my SPB051 (Purchased from Japan AD brand new!) back to Seiko to have them check the alignment on the chapter ring and dial indices, since the dial seems to have incorrectly applied hour markers.
> 
> I just spent 30 minutes on the phone with the CS rep and the technician, who told me he sees absolutely nothing wrong and that everything lines up perfectly; that any difference is within their allowable QC tolerances. He even told me that "no watch ever lines up perfectly" and I can't expect the hour and minute markers to align correctly.
> 
> ...


Not being funny or anything but I looked at your pic for a while and couldn't see where it's out... I know that I'm pretty lax on this stuff but I can normally see it once someone points it out, which markers are the worst?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

khd said:


> Not being funny or anything but I looked at your pic for a while and couldn't see where it's out... I know that I'm pretty lax on this stuff but I can normally see it once someone points it out, which markers are the worst?


9 o'clock indice is the first to catch my eye.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> 9 o'clock indice is the first to catch my eye.


Oh yeah thanks I sort of see it now - I've always sucked at those "spot the difference" picture games and I'm no better at spotting alignment issues. To be honest I don't reckon that'd bother me but I can see how it would for people with better attention to detail and agree that at this pricepoint people have a right to expect those sorts of finishing touches to come off just right.


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

What strap is that?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Do not be fooled, all these watches are made in China!
QV is not doing well, all the Japanese have either left China or have been drinking Sake!


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)

jhanna1701 said:


> What strap is that?


A Meyhoffer Kiel from watchbandcenter.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Loving this watch, especially the bezel.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 12597579
> 
> Loving this watch, especially the bezel.


Oh wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Just got mine in, so far so good

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

ashbaug2 said:


> So I sent my SPB051 (Purchased from Japan AD brand new!) back to Seiko to have them check the alignment on the chapter ring and dial indices, since the dial seems to have incorrectly applied hour markers.
> 
> I just spent 30 minutes on the phone with the CS rep and the technician, who told me he sees absolutely nothing wrong and that everything lines up perfectly; that any difference is within their allowable QC tolerances. He even told me that "no watch ever lines up perfectly" and I can't expect the hour and minute markers to align correctly.
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I know it's too late to say this, but I'd just wait for it be available on Amazon (directly or at least fulfilled by Amazon) even if it'd cost a bit more. At least return is free and just a few clicks away - no need to waste time with any CS .....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

burns78 said:


> Do not be fooled, all these watches are made in China!
> QV is not doing well, all the Japanese have either left China or have been drinking Sake!


SLA017 is hand assembled in Japan incl. the 8L35 movement.

"SLA017 is equipped with a high-end Seiko movement, calibre 8L35, which was specially designed for dive watches and is made by Seiko's skilled craftsmen and women in the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio in Morioka in the north of Japan"


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> SLA017 is hand assembled in Japan incl. the 8L35 movement.
> 
> "SLA017 is equipped with a high-end Seiko movement, calibre 8L35, which was specially designed for dive watches and is made by Seiko's skilled craftsmen and women in the Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio in Morioka in the north of Japan"


I know,
but we are in the topic
SBDC and not SLA!!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> Oh wow that's gorgeous!


X2.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

burns78 said:


> Do not be fooled, all these watches are made in China!
> QV is not doing well, all the Japanese have either left China or have been drinking Sake!


Relax, somebody's been handing you dodgy Sake, go easy.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

babola said:


> Relax, somebody's been handing you dodgy Sake, go easy.


*
You have illusions, live illusions!
*
I have two sbdc051 and 053 https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbp051-sbp053-seiko-divers-4324706-post44345875.html#post44345875, but I have no illusions where they have been produced.
_(Seiko has been doing it for several decades for cheaper models,
__Globalization effect._
_Added to new markets with watches, which used to be reserved as JDM)_

*



*


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

burns78 said:


> *
> You have illusions, live illusions!
> *
> I have two sbdc051 and 053 SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers - Page 81, but I have no illusions where they have been produced.
> ...


The fact the low and mid price range Seiko watch parts are made in China (they have been for decades now, BTW) doesn't necessarily mean the watches are also assembled there. Even SLA017 bracelet is made in China, so what...the SLA017 watch isn't being assembled there and that's what matters to purist Seiko collectors.

Also we are talking $1k SBDC051/053 in this thread, not a $300 SARBs as in the video you attached.

Again, relax and breath slowly. No one is fooling anyone here.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

sbdc051 is technologically the same as sarb
nothing else
Sarb was created in ~2000 as JDM
sbdc051/spb051 - They were created as international watches in 2017
This is the main explanation for the price difference

So 1k$ you still pay for watch which the production costed 150$ or less

Chinese curvature in Seiko is already an Egyptian plague


People should stop accepting and give back watches to Seiko !!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

burns78 said:


> sbdc051 is technologically the same as sarb
> nothing else
> Sarb was created in ~2000 as JDM
> sbdc051/spb051 - They were created as international watches in 2017
> ...


Every one of the 10 or so Seikos I have bought in the past couple of years have had perfect alignment.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

On MM300 OEM rubber strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Beating a dead horse with this post, but it's since been revealed that Seiko follows the forums here and there so I want to reiterate:

This watch would've been one of the greatest Seiko models of all time *IF* it came in at 40mm!

My wrist is just over 6", and while I could probably technically pull off the size, visually, this watch is too wide for me and Seiko isn't taking my $1400+ because of this (yes I'd get the black AND the blue)....


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Had anyone opened the case back yet? I'm curious if this has the D variant of the 6r15. 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## olli_tr (Dec 31, 2016)

burns78 said:


> Do not be fooled, all these watches are made in China!
> QV is not doing well, all the Japanese have either left China or have been drinking Sake!


So you're saying that the "made in Japan" text on the caseback of SDBC051 is a lie?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

olli_tr said:


> So you're saying that the "made in Japan" text on the caseback of SDBC051 is a lie?


Yes


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Interesting questions being raised. Size, alignment, origin, etc. I cancelled no less than two SLA preorders; one over the Chinese bracelet, and the next over the Diashield (not a fan of either at $3K). I am considering a 51, we'll see. This thread helps immensely but of course seeing is believing.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> Interesting questions being raised. Size, alignment, origin, etc. I cancelled no less than two SLA preorders; one over the Chinese bracelet, and the next over the Diashield (not a fan of either at $3K). I am considering a 51, we'll see. This thread helps immensely but of course seeing is believing.


They are impossible to "unsee" once in hand.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> Beating a dead horse with this post, but it's since been revealed that Seiko follows the forums here and there so I want to reiterate:
> 
> This watch would've been one of the greatest Seiko models of all time *IF* it came in at 40mm!
> 
> My wrist is just over 6", and while I could probably technically pull off the size, visually, this watch is too wide for me and Seiko isn't taking my $1400+ because of this (yes I'd get the black AND the blue)....


Personally, I think you would lose as many prospective buyers as you would gain if this watch was 40mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here are some pics of the 053 on bracelet.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Here are some pics of the 053 on bracelet.


Gorgeous photos of a very handsome watch. Wear it well.

Neglecting the size issue, at over $1k, the 6r15 doesn't cut it by a long shot. Nor does the lume on the wrong end of the sweep hand.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

what are the endlinks in the ears? Well ? Like the original 051?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> Gorgeous photos of a very handsome watch. Wear it well.
> 
> Neglecting the size issue, at over $1k, the 6r15 doesn't cut it by a long shot. Nor does the lume on the wrong end of the sweep hand.


I paid $620 for the 053. I can certainly live with that. In fact, I cannot think of a nicer watch at that price point. |>


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> I paid $620 for the 053. I can certainly live with that. In fact, I cannot think of a nicer watch at that price point. |>


Looks fantastic on steel. Good job.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few recent photos. Waiting for a 051 bracelet to arrive.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

burns78 said:


> what are the endlinks in the ears? Well ? Like the original 051?


Very good. Identical to the one that came on the 051 (on right in pic).


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Radar1 your photos have reassured me that the SPB053 is back in favour. Comes out next Monday in Sydney. Just need to view it first.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Radar1 your photos have reassured me that the SPB053 is back in favour. Comes out next Monday in Sydney. Just need to view it first.


Viewing it in person will seal your fate!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Good news for these. I just called a US based AD this afternoon. He told me that the SPB051 & SPB053 are due out Oct 1 and that he would start seeing them about a week or 10 days after that. 

It won't be long now.


----------



## kurodatsubasa (Aug 1, 2017)

SPB053 looks gorgeous, but I must resist this temptation! (and unfollow this thread)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

ahonobaka said:


> Beating a dead horse with this post, but it's since been revealed that Seiko follows the forums here and there so I want to reiterate:
> 
> This watch would've been one of the greatest Seiko models of all time *IF* it came in at 40mm!
> 
> My wrist is just over 6", and while I could probably technically pull off the size, visually, this watch is too wide for me and Seiko isn't taking my $1400+ because of this (yes I'd get the black AND the blue)....


Screw it! I'm getting the 053....LOL

#newMAS?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Next question
Show polished edges are identical?
Same as finished? same sharp?
What are your conclusions? You think you have a dishield on this bracelet or not...


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Nanook65 said:


> Good news for these. I just called a US based AD this afternoon. He told me that the SPB051 & SPB053 are due out Oct 1 and that he would start seeing them about a week or 10 days after that.
> 
> It won't be long now.


Did they say what they will be selling for?


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

ahonobaka said:


> Beating a dead horse with this post, but it's since been revealed that Seiko follows the forums here and there so I want to reiterate:
> 
> This watch would've been one of the greatest Seiko models of all time *IF* it came in at 40mm!
> 
> My wrist is just over 6", and while I could probably technically pull off the size, visually, this watch is too wide for me and Seiko isn't taking my $1400+ because of this (yes I'd get the black AND the blue)....


So the 44+ SBGA229 is completely out of the question then?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

DVR said:


> So the 44+ SBGA229 is completely out of the question then?


Sorry, hard to tell what you're asking due to the internet! If you're referring to my avatar, I indeed own an SBGA031 which I never wear because it's too large on my wrist. I'm safekeeping it more for it's sentimental value, etc. which I understand some people hate (watches are meant to be worn after all).

If you're referring to how I've been wanting to buy an SBGA229 beater (which I've been contemplating and mentioned a few times before? Don't think you're reading my mind here though lol), I'm putting that on hold until I see the Hi Beat GS Diver! ;D

Just waiting on a Chino restock now for the SBDC053....I suspect it'll take over daily duty from my SKX and Turtle...


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

I started a thread over @ the GS forum and you replied saying you wanted that watch. That's all really. Making small talk...


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Thanks for the clarification, all is good! 

Chino confirmed with me that they'll have a restock for the SBDC051/053 "probably" at the end of this month, for anyone who was curious!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Thanks for the clarification, all is good!
> 
> Chino confirmed with me that they'll have a restock for the SBDC051/053 "probably" at the end of this month, for anyone who was curious!


What was chino selling them for ?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> Did they say what they will be selling for?


No, but I didn't ask either


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Galaga said:


> What was chino selling them for ?


He had them for $758 and $628, respectively. Likely won't change much if at all from that.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> He had them for $758 and $628, respectively. Likely won't change much if at all from that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Just now need to work out if I pull the trigger on this or the SARX035. Different watches I know but I already have 3 divers including two Seikos and my beloved Casio GW5000.

Also have a Orient Bambino which is amazing for the money so I'm covered for a dress watch on leather.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Thank you. Just now need to work out if I pull the trigger on this or the SARX035. Different watches I know but I already have 3 divers including two Seikos and my beloved Casio GW5000.
> 
> Also have a Orient Bambino which is amazing for the money so I'm covered for a dress watch on leather.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Thank you. Just now need to work out if I pull the trigger on this or the SARX035. Different watches I know but I already have 3 divers including two Seikos and my beloved Casio GW5000.
> 
> Also have a Orient Bambino which is amazing for the money so I'm covered for a dress watch on leather.



View attachment 12607077


EDIT, Sorry, double post, no idea how that happened.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 12607077
> 
> 
> EDIT, Sorry, double post, no idea how that happened.


It bore repeating, lol.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

You bastards, don’t tempt me.


----------



## makot (Aug 8, 2017)

Went to yodobashi today. They were out of stock but they will have one available for me in 3 days. Still selling really well here apparently. Priced at 61000 yen which is around 550$. Not bad!!

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Radar1 said:


> Very good. Identical to the one that came on the 051 (on right in pic).


SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers - Page 87


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> You bastards, don't tempt me.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

burns78 said:


> SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers - Page 87


The polish on the link sides and ends is the same. The fit is the same - which is to say very good tolerances. There is no apparent difference in quality, but... I believe I detect a slightly brighter colouration to the eBay bracelet that may indicate that it does not have Diashield. There is no way I can qualify these bracelets as legit or not, only reassure you that the quality is very good and they probably represent good value and a viable solution when you consider that Chino sold out of the OEM ones he had at $318 USD.


----------



## EHH (Feb 26, 2011)

I had both bracelets also. Quality is excellent for the eBay one. Funny thing is I thought the china branded clasp was nicer than the one on the 051. Looked better finished and preferred the less rounded edges.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> The polish on the link sides and ends is the same. The fit is the same - which is to say very good tolerances. There is no apparent difference in quality, but... I believe I detect a slightly brighter colouration to the eBay bracelet that may indicate that it does not have Diashield.


Yes, my thoughts and observations too. Diashield has that muted, almost Titanium look to its surface. It's from the treatment itself. I refinished a watch head due to a minor ding on one of the lugs for one of my colleagues and had to strip off the top layer from the watch entirely. Not a great proposition and required a lot of patience and elbow grease to do it right. He prefers it this way, so do I.

For me personally - Diashield is a bad news. Especially due to the fact Seiko wouldn't refinish scratched or marked case/bracelet during service but demand costly replacement, instead.

And as far as being more scratch-proof than unprotected S/S or Ti...sorry but that's just a myth. As an owner of SBDX017 MM and SLA017, I can vouch for that.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

babola said:


> Yes, my thoughts and observations too. Diashield has that muted, almost Titanium look to its surface. It's from the treatment itself. I refinished a watch head due to a minor ding on one of the lugs for one of my colleagues and had to strip off the top layer from the watch entirely. Not a great proposition and required a lot of patience and elbow grease to do it right. He prefers it this way, so do I.
> 
> For me personally - Diashield is a bad news. Especially due to the fact Seiko wouldn't refinish scratched or marked case/bracelet during service but demand costly replacement, instead.
> 
> And as far as being more scratch-proof than unprotected S/S or Ti...sorry but that's just a myth. As an owner of SBDX017 MM and SLA017, I can vouch for that.


it is true


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Has anyone done a comparison between the bracelet on this one spb051 (sbdc051) & the Turtle Bracelet? I am assuming they are somewhat different, but maybe not, I don't know..


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> Here are some pics of the 053 on bracelet.


All I can say is WOW! I gotta have this!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nanook65 said:


> Has anyone done a comparison between the bracelet on this one spb051 (sbdc051) & the Turtle Bracelet? I am assuming they are somewhat different, but maybe not, I don't know..


Very different. The 051 bracelet is on a completely different level in terms of quality and build. Same for the clasp.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

View attachment 12610381

Just arrived. Bracelet just resized.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

View attachment 12610395

Comparison with a MM300


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

View attachment 12610429

View attachment 12610439


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

The 20mm lug for straps is a deal breaker for me, would had been a go if it was 22mm.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Scout said:


> The 20mm lug for straps is a deal breaker for me, would had been a go if it was 22mm.


I haven't seen them in the flesh yet but I also think it would have been better if it was 22mm.

I'm hoping it doesn't have that Sumo look. Just received a text from the Seiko Boutique in Sydney and they have received their first batch of SPB051's. No mention of the 053.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I haven't seen them in the flesh yet but I also think it would have been better if it was 22mm.
> 
> I'm hoping it doesn't have that Sumo look. Just received a text from the Seiko Boutique in Sydney and they have received their first batch of SPB051's. No mention of the 053.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

A large watch with tiny 20mm strap is just odd.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Scout said:


> A large watch with tiny 20mm strap is just odd.


42mm isnt large, a 20mm is fine on a 42, and the lugs contour right into the end link, im not a huge fan of 20mm lugs but it suits it on this watch, they would have had to make the case bigger to go 22.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

There are plenty of 20mm strap options available unlike the 19mm on the SLA. Now that is my only gripe about it. But then again the stock supplied silicone rubber waffle is just great.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I'm hoping it doesn't have that Sumo look.


You don't have to worry about that. Seiko wised up after launching the Camel Toe, and we haven't seen anything since that fugly. Legend has it that designer of the Sumo, the brand manager, and the senior managers that approved the design and launch, were all reassigned to the bulk label division of Seiko Instruments.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I haven't seen them in the flesh yet but I also think it would have been better if it was 22mm.
> 
> I'm hoping it doesn't have that Sumo look. Just received a text from the Seiko Boutique in Sydney and they have received their first batch of SPB051's. No mention of the 053.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No Sumo look at all. Perfect proportions.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes, suites the watch but not my cup of tea. Reason I got rid of my Rolex, 20mm just too dainty for my taste. I don’t mind a band that starts at 22mm and tapers to 20mm. But starting at 20mm and tapering to 18mm is a no. Such a nice looking watch though. Thanks for the comparison pics.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm not sure if this is the appropriate thread, but I recently got my SBDC053 from Seiyajapan a few days ago and boy, it's quite a watch! Previously I only had a SARG009 and was very happy with that, but the Anti Reflective coating on this sapphire crystal works great. I really wish my SARG had AR coating.

It's my first diver and I noticed it's a chunky piece. I'm not sure if this is typical of most divers, but the silicon strap does an amazing job of managing the weight! I'm actually amazed at just how comfortable the strap is (my first quality silicon strap).

It's been keeping good time with about 5-7 seconds fast per day. The bezel looks so cool in high gloss. Wish it was ceramic, but still looks good. I wonder if the bezel has Seiko's Diashield coating, too.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Scout said:


> A large watch with tiny 20mm strap is just odd.


My 053 came on a silicon strap, and while the lug width is 20mm the rubber curves around to match the width of the case (probably closer to 24mm). It looks like it fits perfectly and it wears very comfortably. Not sure if you are set on a bracelet, but the rubber strap from Seiko might be a nice option.


----------



## kiwi.bloke (May 8, 2013)

babola said:


> Yes, my thoughts and observations too. Diashield has that muted, almost Titanium look to its surface. It's from the treatment itself. I refinished a watch head due to a minor ding on one of the lugs for one of my colleagues and had to strip off the top layer from the watch entirely. Not a great proposition and required a lot of patience and elbow grease to do it right. He prefers it this way, so do I.
> 
> For me personally - Diashield is a bad news. Especially due to the fact Seiko wouldn't refinish scratched or marked case/bracelet during service but demand costly replacement, instead.
> 
> And as far as being more scratch-proof than unprotected S/S or Ti...sorry but that's just a myth. As an owner of SBDX017 MM and SLA017, I can vouch for that.


so is there any final determination as to whether the eBay bracelets at circa 100 are genuine Seiko SBP051 bracelets?


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Does anyone have a SBDC051/053 where the hour hand curves down? It looks like my hour hand curves down a little. I was wondering if this is normal or if I had a bent hour hand.

It's nearly impossible to photograph, but I notice it with my eyes.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Anyone know where to get the 051? Keeps selling out on Seiya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

brettstark said:


> Anyone know where to get the 051? Keeps selling out on Seiya.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try seller Watch-shop on Global Rakuten. I haven't looked recently but he is solid and may have some.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Why panic. In a few months they will be everywhere and cheaper.


----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)

Available on Chino site.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

towert7 said:


> Does anyone have a SBDC051/053 where the hour hand curves down? It looks like my hour hand curves down a little. I was wondering if this is normal or if I had a bent hour hand.
> 
> It's nearly impossible to photograph, but I notice it with my eyes.


Its usually an optical illusion when this happens, ive experienced the same thing only to find out later it wasnt the case.
cheers


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Why panic. In a few months they will be everywhere and cheaper.


Thx. Is that because they will be released in the US also? November?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I do believe they are released there in Nov as well. There are a couple on Amazon when I looked this morning but the seller was in Germany.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

I bet if you keep your eye on Seiya's site there'll be restocked in due course.... it's not going to be a limited addition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> Here are some pics of the 053 on bracelet.


Looks great. What bracelet is that and where did you find it? Looks like a very nice match.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

towert7 said:


> Looks great. What bracelet is that and where did you find it? Looks like a very nice match.


Seller on eBay. Lots of discussion as to the authenticity of it as a legit Seiko OEM bracelet, but the quality is excellent and the price is right.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Yup



babola said:


> Diashield is a bad news..And as far as being more scratch-proof than unprotected S/S or Ti...sorry but that's just a myth.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

People seem to to be paying $650-$750 for these. And given the sapphire crystal and 015 bracelet, the workhorse 6r15 doesn't hold this one back. People pay $1K for the Shogun with mineral crystal and bracelet like a Cracker Jack toy. Don't even get started on the $3K MM. 51/53 is the best thing going at Seiko now. Period.



yankeexpress said:


> ..Neglecting the size issue, at over $1k, the 6r15 doesn't cut it by a long shot.


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

I got a In stock message from Seiya at around 3am, I checked his site at around 6am- sold out!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

bmdaia said:


> People seem to to be paying $650-$750 for these. And given the sapphire crystal and 015 bracelet, the workhorse 6r15 doesn't hold this one back. People pay $1K for the Shogun with mineral crystal and bracelet like a Cracker Jack toy. Don't even get started on the $3K MM. 51/53 is the best thing going at Seiko now. Period.


No question at all. ?

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Nanook65 said:


> Good news for these. I just called a US based AD this afternoon. He told me that the SPB051 & SPB053 are due out Oct 1 and that he would start seeing them about a week or 10 days after that.
> 
> It won't be long now.


They're out now

I just picked up my 051 at Time Zone in Costa Mesa. Love it 










Everything lines up perfectly 










I asked Frank to order some of the 053 20mm straps as well. Hopefully he can get them soon

The 053 is awesome as well... I'll be back for one of these after the holidays 










Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

brettstark said:


> Thx. Is that because they will be released in the US also? November?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're out now 










Cheer
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> They're out now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sensational watches. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> They're out now


oh boy, I'm in trouble....

btw, yours looks great!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Nanook65 said:


> oh boy, I'm in trouble....
> 
> btw, yours looks great!


agreed.... you're in trouble:-d

Yours will look awesome too?

Thanks Nanook


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

How much are these selling for in the U.S.? Any idea if they are going to be carried in places like Kohls, JCPenney, etc.?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> They're out now
> 
> I just picked up my 051 at Time Zone in Costa Mesa. Love it
> 
> ...


Awesome watch, looks great on you, perfect size, congrats.


----------



## magica (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi everyone, I own a spb053 and planning to change hand set. I am thinking of mm300 hands or something that similar to Mas62 hands. However, I am concern about lume that may be different in color so I am very appreciated for all advise.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Awesome watch, looks great on you, perfect size, congrats.


Thanks Cobia

It's the Goldilocks... not to big or to small... it's just right!

First 24hr update... -2 seconds

Gave it some Toxicnato love today 



















Seiko nailed it with this one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Available again on Chino it seems, no price increase to boot.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

magica said:


> Hi everyone, I own a spb053 and planning to change hand set. I am thinking of mm300 hands or something that similar to Mas62 hands. However, I am concern about lume that may be different in color so I am very appreciated for all advise.


Contact Yobokies/Harold. Last I heard he was planning ro release 62MAS-like hand set for sbdc051/053 modding. My guess is the lume will match the one on the original dial.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought the blue one. I hope it fits my 6.25'' wrist but I just had to try....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Thanks Cobia
> 
> It's the Goldilocks... not to big or to small... it's just right!
> 
> ...


Seiko Really Nailed it with this one, then they totally messed up by pricing it insanely:


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko Really Nailed it with this one, then they totally messed up by pricing it insanely:


Messed up so much that nobody bought them :roll:


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

magica said:


> Hi everyone, I own a spb053 and planning to change hand set. I am thinking of mm300 hands or something that similar to Mas62 hands. However, I am concern about lume that may be different in color so I am very appreciated for all advise.


There you go, magica...much better.

Much, much better...

Thanks again Harold...you stepped up to the game, once again.

C3 superlumed, to match the lume hue on the dial indices.

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12625091&stc=1&d=1509606292"]







[/iurl]

I hope this will provide that final push for many who are sitting on the fence about these two new watches due to an 'issue' of mis-matched Tuna-can hands and the classic/vintage styled dial.

With the 62MAS hands this is now good to be deservedly called 6RMAS, to match the new SLA017 8LMAS.


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> magica said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, I own a spb053 and planning to change hand set. I am thinking of mm300 hands or something that similar to Mas62 hands. However, I am concern about lume that may be different in color so I am very appreciated for all advise.
> ...


Wow! Thanks for the heads up, babs.

Just placed an order with my local AD for 051...they should receive their first stock of these new divers on Monday.

Can't wait to do the 62MAS hands swaparoo!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

It's almost impossible to view Yobokies due to pop up adds.

No, IT IS IMPOSSIBLE so I give up.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

The blue is superb.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Any reason to order directly from Japan like Chino or exactly the same watch in the US so just get from wherever is available? Who do people use in the US? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Potentially price, unless anyone knows of a cheaper option stateside? I imagine all of the AD's/boutiques will have them/already have them, so if maintaining a relationship with them is beneficial for you you could always go that route.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

The blue dial has a texture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

babola said:


> There you go, magica...much better.
> 
> Much, much better...
> 
> ...


I love the shape of the SBDC053 hands, but was a little turned off by the matt black portions. The hands in the picture look VERY nice with the polished metallic hands (no matt black).

I've never modded a watch, but this might be something I keep in the back of my mind for some future project.
Where could I find these hands? Is it a part directly ordered from Seiko? MM300 hands?


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

towert7 said:


> I love the shape of the SBDC053 hands, but was a little turned off by the matt black portions. The hands in the picture look VERY nice with the polished metallic hands (no matt black).
> 
> I've never modded a watch, but this might be something I keep in the back of my mind for some future project.
> Where could I find these hands? Is it a part directly ordered from Seiko? MM300 hands?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/yobokies-62mas-hands-sbdc051-053-spb051-053-a-4565613.html


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

towert7 said:


> babola said:
> 
> 
> > There you go, magica...much better.
> ...


These aren't original stock Seiko hands, rather aftermarket ones. 
Stock spare 62MAS hands are all long gone and even if you could find any in the wild it would cost you a pretty penny.

Contact Harold/yobokies directly.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> Seiko Really Nailed it with this one, then they totally messed up by pricing it insanely:


Far from insanely priced. I purchased my 051 for 748 from Japan. Fair price for what you're getting. The watch is beautiful. Definitely quite a few steps above the Sumo.

Their MSRP prices are always more than we pay. It's brand new. It'll take time for some avenues to lower the price...especially when demand is high. But it'll happen.

I'd gladly pay 750 again though. The finish is on par with Omega and other heavy hitters.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

nupicasso said:


> yankeexpress said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko Really Nailed it with this one, then they totally messed up by pricing it insanely:
> ...


I believe you and Yankee are refering to two different models.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

nupicasso said:


> Far from insanely priced. I purchased my 051 for 748 from Japan. Fair price for what you're getting. The watch is beautiful. Definitely quite a few steps above the Sumo.
> 
> Their MSRP prices are always more than we pay. It's brand new. It'll take time for some avenues to lower the price...especially when demand is high. But it'll happen.
> 
> ...


I am hoping that Yank's reference was to the LE SLA017. At $650-$750 the 051 and 053 are untouchable, IMO.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Radar1 said:


> I am hoping that Yank's reference was to the LE SLA017. At $650-$750 the 051 and 053 are untouchable, IMO.


Oh. You may be right. Didn't even look at the photo. This being a 051/053 discussion, I assumed.

I would have to agree about the SLA. Overpriced indeed.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

Love that blue


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SBDC051 on Diabolic leather


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Until the 053 straps are available, I'll use this notched 24mm Isofrane 






































Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

Nice to see a bigger strap on it. 24mm looks perfect.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

For those that are saying the SLA017 is overpriced you are wrong as I bet none of you have held/owned a SLA017. I have both the SLA017 and the 053 and I have to tell you that the dial/finish/lume on the 017 is much much better and it is a way better movement. Just saying...I enjoy my 053 but if given the choice between the two it will always be the 017.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Jlawjj said:


> For those that are saying the SLA017 is overpriced you are wrong as I bet none of you have held/owned a SLA017. I have both the SLA017 and the 053 and I have to tell you that the dial/finish/lume on the 017 is much much better and it is a way better movement. Just saying...I enjoy my 053 but if given the choice between the two it will always be the 017.




SLA017 is insanely overpriced. So is the sub, shogun, speedy, GS, daytona, etc. All are outrageously overpriced. The markups are skyhigh.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

yankeexpress said:


> SLA017 is insanely overpriced. So is the sub, shogun, speedy, GS, daytona, etc. All are outrageously overpriced. The markups are skyhigh.


Now I agree with that! All watches are for the most part overpriced. However I can feel and see the difference between the 017 and the 053 and my Rolex Sub...they are all nice watches in their own right for the right buyer. I enjoy them for what they are. They all keep time and hopefully keep me on time...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Has anyone changed the hour hand yet?

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

allanzzz said:


> Has anyone changed the hour hand yet?
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


Go back couple of pages in this thread or look for the thread I started on Yobokies 62MAS hands for SPB051 couple days ago.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

These look like the LE Sumo hands? The orange minute with the orange tipped second and chromed hour would be killer on the blue dial 




























Photos shamelessly stolen from another thread

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

A few more of the 053 on steel. The pins/collars were harder to get out on this bracelet than on the stock 051 one, maybe a tell-tale sign.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> A few more of the 053 on steel. The pins/collars were harder to get out on this bracelet than on the stock 051 one, maybe a tell-tale sign.
> 
> View attachment 12630165


053, Right?
Blue with the bracelet looks really awsome!
Good Pics too. Nicely Done!

I am sooooo tempted to not wait for prices to come down.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nanook65 said:


> 053, Right?
> Blue with the bracelet looks really awsome!
> Good Pics too. Nicely Done!
> 
> I am sooooo tempted to not wait for prices to come down.


Yes, SBDC053. Sourced from Japan. Given the high demand maybe the prices won't drop much, if at all.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gab.charette (Dec 10, 2016)

Does the bracelet feels cheap or feels high quality??


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Taking this awesome bracelet up a notch... MarineMaster clasp





































The titanium clasp blends in well with the Diashield SS










I'm very happy with the results. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

i wish they'd put the metal strap on the 53! oh well it's an aftermarket band from strapcode again : ) gorgeous watch though no doubt


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

naiper6 said:


> i wish they'd put the metal strap on the 53! oh well it's an aftermarket band from strapcode again : ) gorgeous watch though no doubt


Why not just get the 051 bracelet off eBay. My buddy just bought one yesterday for $120


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> Taking this awesome bracelet up a notch... MarineMaster clasp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta ask a few questions about his one....
Where did you buy the clasp & how much was it? Does that clasp allow a quick micro-adjustment without removing springbars?? The match in finish looks really good in the pics, does it match the bracelet just as well in person?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Nanook65 said:


> Gotta ask a few questions about his one....
> Where did you buy the clasp & how much was it? Does that clasp allow a quick micro-adjustment without removing springbars?? The match in finish looks really good in the pics, does it match the bracelet just as well in person?


My Seiko AD had a few last year, so I bought some. Yes, ratcheting micro adjustments. It's titanium, so it's just a few shades darker. You would only notice it in direct sunlight. Seiya Japan has them for sale.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Yes, SBDC053. Sourced from Japan. Given the high demand maybe the prices won't drop much, if at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I agree, don't think the prices on these will drop at all.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

nymfan said:


> I agree, don't think the prices on these will drop at all.


Ok, well if I was confident in that I would just buy one right away. Not arguing, but I am curious what makes you think this. Up until now I just assumed they would drop in price based on what we have seen in the past with seiko


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

Nanook65 said:


> Ok, well if I was confident in that I would just buy one right away. Not arguing, but I am curious what makes you think this. Up until now I just assumed they would drop in price based on what we have seen in the past with seiko


I hear ya. Was quoted a price from one of the US AD's who I've done business with for more than what the JDM sellers are selling these for. Also, I've followed the major JDM dealers after I got mine in July & they pretty much immediately sell out. Them bumping the prices up more than once also doesn't suggest they'll be stagnant anytime soon.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> Taking this awesome bracelet up a notch... MarineMaster clasp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> These look like the LE Sumo hands? The orange minute with the orange tipped second and chromed hour would be killer on the blue dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore photos of the sbdc053 with the sumo LE hands (sbdc027)?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

new kid on the block


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

double post


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

nymfan said:


> I hear ya. Was quoted a price from one of the US AD's who I've done business with for more than what the JDM sellers are selling these for. Also, I've followed the major JDM dealers after I got mine in July & they pretty much immediately sell out. Them bumping the prices up more than once also doesn't suggest they'll be stagnant anytime soon.


Chino has them in stock. Well the black one anyway.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

nymfan said:


> I agree, don't think the prices on these will drop at all.


Well, Chino is selling them under MSRP. Looks about the same discount of MSRP as the Camel Toe. He's got a great deal on the Shogun at $868. For $110 more than the 51 you get Ti with Diashield.

Looks like the 51/52 have settled in a normal discount off MSRP at the Japanese AD's. They may drift down a little after the novelty wears off.

Good chance they will push the price of the Camel Toe down: the 51/53 is a much more attractive watch, and little more wearable at 50mm. Plus it has sapphire.

Sure, the 51/53 is overpriced for what you get, compared to the Camel Toe, strictly on materials\components. But the Camel Toe is so polarizing, visually (nice way of saying FUGLY), that I could see a lot of folks being willing to pay more for the 51/53.

Chino's discounted price on the Shogun also might suggest they are sourcing sales from that watch as well.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Well, Chino is selling them under MSRP. Looks about the same discount of MSRP as the Camel Toe. He's got a great deal on the Shogun at $868. For $110 more than the 51 you get Ti with Diashield.
> 
> Looks like the 51/52 have settled in a normal discount off MSRP at the Japanese AD's. They may drift down a little after the novelty wears off.
> 
> ...


I don't think they are over-priced compared to the Sumo at all. Diashield, sapphire, and a way nicer bracelet and clasp are easily worth the difference to me. The fact that they are also much nicer looking, IMO, seals the deal.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> nepatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Chino is selling them under MSRP. Looks about the same discount of MSRP as the Camel Toe. He's got a great deal on the Shogun at $868. For $110 more than the 51 you get Ti with Diashield.
> ...


Agree.
Sapphire, Diashield, Zaratsu polishing, higher-end bracelet...all add up to higher MSRP.

Sumo just isn't there, sorry. Especially as you said - it lacks in looks category too


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> I don't think they are over-priced compared to the Sumo at all. Diashield, sapphire, and a way nicer bracelet and clasp are easily worth the difference to me. The fact that they are also much nicer looking, IMO, seals the deal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Agreed!

They have the same motor, but that's where the similarities end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

babola said:


> Agree.
> Sapphire, Diashield, Zaratsu polishing, higher-end bracelet...all add up to higher MSRP.
> 
> Sumo just isn't there, sorry. Especially as you said - it lacks in looks category too


My bad. Forgot about the Zaratsu!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Yep!... I'm in love 










Pretty sure you could make a strap out of duct tape and it would still look awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

The longer I look at this watch the more I realize I dont really care for the crown protruding, not being protected by the case.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Scout said:


> The longer I look at this watch the more I realize I dont really care for the crown protruding, not being protected by the case.


Adds to the vintage charm. It wouldn't look right with crown guards.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> Adds to the vintage charm. It wouldn't look right with crown guards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I agree. The Benrus stye didn't have crown guards. Gives it a nice hint of vintage.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm in the no crown guard camp too. I think the case looks great! 

If I were the designer I would have:
Crown: Make it a signed crown
Dial: Leave off the X and probably made the 12 o'clock marker more like the original
Hands: More like the original. That oversize hour hand is growing on me, but I am still not sure about it.
Bezel Insert: Should have been Ceramic to prevent/lessen scratching

Even with these changes I think there is still enough of a difference between this one and the 017 limited edition. Nicer movement in that one and smaller size and the LE bit would still be attractive to enough people that I think everything would have been fine.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Yep!... I'm in love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a room! 

I'm going to have to get one of these eventually.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Get a room!
> 
> I'm going to have to get one of these eventually.




Highly recommended bro!

For being SS, this is ridiculously comfortable. It just molds to my wrist. Pretty sure it'll be on my wrist 24/7 for next month or two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

mplsabdullah said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/yobokies-62mas-hands-sbdc051-053-spb051-053-a-4565613.html





babola said:


> These aren't original stock Seiko hands, rather aftermarket ones.
> Stock spare 62MAS hands are all long gone and even if you could find any in the wild it would cost you a pretty penny.
> 
> Contact Harold/yobokies directly.


Thank you both!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Highly recommended bro!
> 
> For being SS, this is ridiculously comfortable. It just molds to my wrist. Pretty sure it'll be on my wrist 24/7 for next month or two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been hounding him too. It's just a matter of time before he crumbles, lol. And let's be perfectly frank here, it's for his own good.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The blue is the WRUW for me today.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I have been hounding him too. It's just a matter of time before he crumbles, lol. And let's be perfectly frank here, it's for his own good.


I know.....anybody wanna buy a Scuba Shogun.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> I have been hounding him too. It's just a matter of time before he crumbles, lol. And let's be perfectly frank here, it's for his own good.


This should help push him 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Arggggg! o|o|o|


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

But wait, there's more!










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> But wait, there's more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to put my sunglasses on for that one &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> But wait, there's more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to put my sunglasses on for that one 😂😂😂


----------



## Scout (Nov 17, 2012)

I can hardly wait for the PADI version:-d


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

Whaddaya know - this thing actually performs in the water as well as looks good!


----------



## Tarak Trisaltuol (Jul 8, 2015)

This thing is polarizing. Even intra-individually, not only inter-individually. 

At days I find it enormous big and dislike the hour arrow, other days I think that makes the appeal and sets it apart from the sla017 and marks it's own place in the sumo/Samurai/transocean/mm300 territory 

Is there a nickname for it btw?


Typed on an IBM typewriter.


----------



## ghia94 (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

ghia94 said:


>


Nice Pic! Blue looks great


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

ghia94 said:


>


Great shot
Cool NATO 
Who makes it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Brand new from this morning :










I went to check different models at Paris Seiko shop. I did not expect to see it available and did not hesitate long after trying it ! Impressive watch and very good customer service ! (Good talk with the kind seller who had an SLA017 on wrist.






)


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Yep!



Tarak Trisaltuol said:


> ..I find it enormous big..


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> The titanium clasp blends in well with the Diashield SS


That's interesting, my MM300 clasp is made of S/S not Titanium.

Hmm...


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

ghia94 said:


>


Beautiful photo!


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

DickoryDoc said:


> Whaddaya know - this thing actually performs in the water as well as looks good!


Stupid question, but was that in the ocean? I'm curious how the watch handles salt water.
I've never brought a watch into the ocean. I know to wash it off with fresh water right after, but will the case still rust?

Anyone have personal experience with salt water use?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally got a SBDC053!!! I knew I had to have one the moment I saw the Basil World previews. I am visiting my wife's family in Japan at the moment so I bought it at Yodobashi Camera in Osaka. I was happy to find out that it's tax free if you have a foreign passport and another 5% discount if you use a foreign visa. The stock of these watches fluctuates here a lot and is sold out in most locations. Anyways, at the store, I probably had to go through 4 different watches before I found one that aligned and didn't have dust inside the case. I am super happy and I have a MM300 rubber strap coming through Amazon Japan.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Just arrvied ...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I just so much prefer to see the second hand paddle on the outer end.


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

towert7 said:


> Stupid question, but was that in the ocean? I'm curious how the watch handles salt water.
> I've never brought a watch into the ocean. I know to wash it off with fresh water right after, but will the case still rust?
> 
> Anyone have personal experience with salt water use?


I have my orange monster for a couple of years and I have been swimming in the sea with it every summer. Before the monster I had an orient mako for about five years doing the exact same thing. Diver watches have nothing to fear from salt water.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

josayeee said:


> Finally got a SBDC053!!! I knew I had to have one the moment I saw the Basil World previews. I am visiting my wife's family in Japan at the moment so I bought it at Yodobashi Camera in Osaka. I was happy to find out that it's tax free if you have a foreign passport and another 5% discount if you use a foreign visa. The stock of these watches fluctuates here a lot and is sold out in most locations. Anyways, at the store, I probably had to go through 4 different watches before I found one that aligned and didn't have dust inside the case. I am super happy and I have a MM300 rubber strap coming through Amazon Japan.
> 
> View attachment 12639167


Aligned ???? It looks way out to me.


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Does it wear much larger than the SKX007? Pics welcome! I'm concern about size, i love the watch but turtle or sumo are too large for me while SKX fits me perfectly...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



towert7 said:


> Stupid question, but was that in the ocean? I'm curious how the watch handles salt water.
> I've never brought a watch into the ocean. I know to wash it off with fresh water right after, but will the case still rust?
> 
> Anyone have personal experience with salt water use?


Hate to be rude, but where do you think dive watches were meant to be used, in the bathtub? Of course they can used in the ocean, so yes that's a stupid question. Simple Google search will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

The picture is on a wierd angle but the alignment is satisfactory. The edge of the glass kind of distorts it. It aligned so much better than the other 3. I was surprised how so many of them were off.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

towert7 said:


> Stupid question, but was that in the ocean? I'm curious how the watch handles salt water.
> I've never brought a watch into the ocean. I know to wash it off with fresh water right after, but will the case still rust?
> 
> Anyone have personal experience with salt water use?


Not trying to be funny or anything, but you realise that the vast majority of diving happens in salt water, not fresh, right?

Dive watches are specifically designed for use in the sea, their stainless steel watch cases are fine in the ocean, you're all good to go my friend :-!

Edit - oh, as for personal experience I've swum with an SKX007 in salt water, no problema.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

3 brother divers


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> That's interesting, my MM300 clasp is made of S/S not Titanium.
> 
> Hmm...


Is it a SBDX017 clasp?

Pretty sure the clasp cover & folding lock are titanium, hinge & ratcheting are SS



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> Zanetti said:
> 
> 
> > That's interesting, my MM300 clasp is made of S/S not Titanium.
> ...


The sbdx017 MM300 comes with all-S/S clasp, no Ti is used anywhere on bracelet or the watch itself.

Not sure which Seiko diver yours comes from?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The clasp is most probably from the MM Ti range and not the 017


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DonJ53 said:


> The clasp is most probably from the MM Ti range and not the 017


Most likely from SBEX001 1000m Titanium Marine Master bracelet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The clasp, being Ti & SS is from the SBBN015 Tuna bracelet. I know as I have one. Also have a MM300 SBDX001, and although identical in looks and size, does only say SS on it. Since the bracelet for the new SPB051 is basically the same as the awesome Tuna bracelet, the clasp would be a perfect match imo.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, here's a case of old shoes fitting a new watch. Can't wear the original rubber strap (too long) and, to be honest, I'm not too happy with my antiquated Nato found in the back of a drawer. But hey, it's a beautiful piece, my first Seiko (save a very brief encounter with a Monster years ago) along with my first post in this exalted company.
It's going to be a tough one to find the proper bracelet/strap...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

babola said:


> The sbdx017 MM300 comes with all-S/S clasp, no Ti is used anywhere on bracelet or the watch itself.
> 
> Not sure which Seiko diver yours comes from?


My SBDX001 & SBDB001 clasp is Ti/SS. So I guess the DiaShield clasp on the SBDX017 is all SS. I have some DiaShield MM clasp on order. I'll check when they arrive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

rockmastermike said:


>


oh wow, great pic!!


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Nanook65 said:


> oh wow, great pic!!


Thank you - have a great weekend


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

I've seen a couple sites say the lug width is 21mm and some 20mm. I'm looking to grab an uncle Seiko waffle for my spb051, which size should I order?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can source the 20mm rubber strap? Are these available seperately yet?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

too solid said:


> I've seen a couple sites say the lug width is 21mm and some 20mm. I'm looking to grab an uncle Seiko waffle for my spb051, which size should I order?


20mm :-!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Well the 051 on the bay UK at half the expected release price but less its bracelet aint selling quickly.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



biscuit141 said:


> Does anyone know where I can source the 20mm rubber strap? Are these available seperately yet?


Seiko USA has them on back order, per my AD. I ordered 2 the day the watches were released. Since they've only been in the US for 11 days, it might be several weeks until they're available.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> Hate to be rude, but where do you think dive watches were meant to be used, in the bathtub? Of course they can used in the ocean, so yes that's a stupid question. Simple Google search will tell you all you need to know.


No need to be rude.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

towert7 said:


> Stupid question, but was that in the ocean? I'm curious how the watch handles salt water.
> I've never brought a watch into the ocean. I know to wash it off with fresh water right after, but will the case still rust?
> 
> Anyone have personal experience with salt water use?


Totally fine mate, you dont even need to rinse them off, nothing to be worried about, these things can pretty much live in salt water, thats what they are made for, salt water and they are ISO rated.


----------



## too solid (Mar 26, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> 20mm :-!


 Thanks, that's what I figured but didn't want to browse through 100+ pages to find out. Just placed an order for an uncle Seiko waffle. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

The honeymoon continues 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

My 51 arrived after a long wait in customs and a big bill! Worth the wait though. I have the 53 on order, these are beautiful to behold.

Here he is with his brothers, prior to bracelet being swapped out.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> The honeymoon continues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. I'm currently selling my GS diver and I think I will replace it with one of these.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Triggers Broom said:


> That looks great. I'm currently selling my GS diver and I think I will replace it with one of these.


Thanks Triggers

You'll be be pleasantly surprised how nice it is
I would suggest buying in person to make sure everything lines up perfectly 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Ugh...that's gonna hurt some honest New Zealand people 

That's no less than US $1600...

On another note though, I was in the Seiko AD shop in Auckland today and while trying one on asked the Seiko AD about the "J" model first time available in NZ in Seiko mid-range, instead of usual international models 'K' etc. He told me there won't be the "K" or similar version and only MIJ (Made in Japan) SPB051J/053J will be available. While that certainly doesn't guarantee these are actually made in Japan, it's interesting, nevertheless. So the only difference between the SBDC (Japan domestic) and SPB (International models) is the hang tag and user manual + warranty.

From Seiko New Zealand site:

*SPB051J*


















View Full Size

Find a Stockist


Model - SPB051J
RRP - *NZD$2300*
Calibre No. - 6R15
Power Reserve/Battery Life - 50 Hours Power Reserve
Battery Type - N/A
*Calibre Specifications*


Calibre Function - Analogue - 3 Hands
Calibre Accuracy - +25 -15seconds at normal temperature range (5℃ and 35℃)
Calibre Display - Analogue
*Case Specifications*


Water Resistance - 200 Metre Divers
Case Material - Stainless Steel
Case Size - 43MM
Case colour - Silver
Band/Bracelet Type - Bracelet - Stainless Steel
Band/Bracelet colour - Silver
Band Reference - M01X331H0
Glass Type - SAPPHIRE
Crown Type - Screw Down Crown
Rotationg Bezel - One Way
*LAYOUT SPECIFICATIONS*


Dial Colour - Black
Hand Indicators - Hour, Minutes, Seconds
Calendar Indicators - Date
Lumibrite - Hands & Hour Markers
Dial Markers - Batons


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> Ugh...that's gonna hurt some honest New Zealand people
> 
> That's no less than US $1600...
> 
> ...


Are there honest people in NZ? thats the first ive heard of it...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Are there honest people in NZ? thats the first ive heard of it...


And this is the first time I heard a descendant of a convict questioning honesty of people in another country.

What's the World come to, eh...


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

babola said:


> Cobia said:
> 
> 
> > Are there honest people in NZ? thats the first ive heard of it...
> ...


Touche!

Hey Cobbie, that the best you can come up with?

Archie Luxury of all things?

LOL!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I gave the 051 a day out today, it really is a standout piece. The bracelet does seem to be good quality, and about time to, better than the SLA in my opinion. It is tucked away in the box though in favour of a nice Nato.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Totally fine mate, you dont even need to rinse them off, nothing to be worried about, these things can pretty much live in salt water, thats what they are made for, salt water and they are ISO rated.


Glad to hear people use them in salt water without problem.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

electorn said:


> I gave the 051 a day out today, it really is a standout piece. The bracelet does seem to be good quality, and about time to, better than the SLA in my opinion. It is tucked away in the box though in favour of a nice Nato.
> 
> View attachment 12650803


Which NATO is that? The weave does look nice!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

where the best buy watches?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Capitan's log- day 13 

Damn I love this watch!!!




























It's just a design powerhouse

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Capitan's log- day 13
> 
> Damn I love this watch!!!
> 
> ...


Live long and Prospex.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I love the bracelet on this model. Can't wait to get mine in the 053 but need to get the watch first.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Freshly boiled Seiko rubber or....







Dassari silk and leather?


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

Great!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a chance to try on the 51 and 53 here in Hong Kong and wow, they are both excellent watches, especially the blue 53!!

The only problem is that they do wear big, much larger than a turtle or an SKX007... when I tried on the 53 (on the OEM rubber with the ripples) I almost managed to convince myself that I could pull it off (my left wrist doesn't have much of a flat spot - broke both the bones when I was a kid), because the bulky strap obscured the overhang. However, it's way too nice a watch to stay on the original rubber strap in my opinion so my plan was to pick up a bracelet (which is also really nice btw) but putting on the 51 with the bracelet made it obvious that the lugs overhung the edge of my wrist and the bracelet just went straight down from the lugs in that awkward way that happens when your wrist is too small :-(

Anyways, moral of the story is that these are beautiful watches, if you like 'em in photos and know that you can handle the 50mm lug to lug don't hesitate... but if you're on the fence size wise do your self a favour and try before you buy if possible.

Oh and all's well that ends well... I ended up buying a 300m Tuna (SBBN033) that fit me much better, plus because they're not so new I could negotiate a _much_ better discount. Here in HK the 51/53 are going for roughly the same price as Seiya/Chino and noone seems to be budging on the price, but the 300m Tunas and all the other regular Prospex models are a bargain here, I got the SBBN033 about 25% cheaper than I could from Chino :-!


----------



## David SquaGly (Mar 3, 2013)

Pulled the trigger. Its coming!!


----------



## DVR (Oct 5, 2007)

khd said:


> ... made it obvious that the lugs overhung the edge of my wrist and the bracelet just went straight down from the lugs in that awkward way that happens when your wrist is too small :-(


Yep, that is a problem for us small-wristed guys. Haven't tried on the watch yet but it seems like a big watch on anyone's wrist, let alone on a 6.5" wrist like mine. I like it a lot and the price is top but would the watch be wearable is the question I ask myself.

The SLA017 hasn't left my wrist since I got it and love wearing it. At the moment I can't imagine going to a +42 mm watch but that blue 053 is so lovely.

I ask since apparently several SLA owners are adding this piece also. For those owners with smaller wrists, how do you manage to switch? 
Isn't the 051/053 a monster after wearing the SLA ??


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Tried both on and it definitely does wear big on my 6.5" wrist.
Very nice watch, loved the blue, but will need to hold out for something closer to 40 mm.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

The SLA017 hasn't left my wrist since I got it and love wearing it. At the moment I can't imagine going to a +42 mm watch but that blue 053 is so lovely.

I ask since apparently several SLA owners are adding this piece also. For those owners with smaller wrists, how do you manage to switch? 
Isn't the 051/053 a monster after wearing the SLA ??[/QUOTE]

I ordered the MWW 62MAS homage before Seiko announced the SBDX019 (aka SLA017) and my wrist is smaller than yours. 
The MWW is 40mm with a 49mm lug to lug. I now have the SLA017. Fit is better and in comparison, the MWW wears noticeably larger. The 051/053 is even bigger.
Guess for guys with the skinny gene, every additional mm in lug to lug counts. For us, Seiko had it right with the 6217-8000/8001.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's what the 053 looks like on a 6.3 inch wrist with a fighting spirit. It wears very comfortably, that said, not unlike the slightly smaller Speedmaster.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

denisd said:


> Here's what the 053 looks like on a 6.3 inch wrist with a fighting spirit. It wears very comfortably, that said, not unlike the slightly smaller Speedmaster.


Looks great :-!

Looking at your pic (and from my experience trying it on the OEM rubber) I think the secret for smaller wrists is to avoid the bracelet... it's just a shame because the 051 bracelet is really nice


----------



## Propellorhead (Sep 18, 2017)

Great pics everyone. Just got my blue '53 a week ago here in Luxembourg and I just love it. Relatively new to the Seiko and generally WIS club but this is my 5th Seiko and absolutely my favorite. 

Funny enough a week earlier I asked my relatives in Japan to have a peek but all of the nearby BIC camera and Yodobashi stores were sold out at the time. Happy to have finally found it locally so I could try it on before pulling the trigger.

Love seeing the different straps everyones putting on theirs, hope to have a couple pics posted of mine soon.

PS mine is running about 15 seconds slow in the week I've had it.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

I might be able to pull it off with a smaller link steel bracelet. Thinking hard about a Ingenieur Strapcode bracelet, Exad Oyster or the like. The lugs of the 053 certainly don't overlap my wrist (though, admittedly, there ain't all that much real estate left...).


----------



## Propellorhead (Sep 18, 2017)

Here are a few pics of mine on different straps for those curious how it might look





















Enjoy your SPB05x everyone!
ps: man, boiling the marinemaster strap makes a world of difference.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Propellorhead said:


> View attachment 12656033
> 
> 
> View attachment 12656035


I like the brown strap with this! Looks great, but I have to say there is no way you have a 6.3" wrist....lol 
BTW, how big is your wrist for reference?
Thanks


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Too bad tha this model only comes with rubber strap


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

Something like this strap


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

A blue suede strap with red tone stitching would look great on this watch




Propellorhead said:


> Here are a few pics of mine on different straps for those curious how it might look
> 
> View attachment 12656031
> View attachment 12656033
> ...


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Dunkeljoanito said:


> A blue suede strap with red tone stitching would look great on this watch


Sure, but what happens under the shower?


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Nanook65 said:


> I like the brown strap with this! Looks great, but I have to say there is no way you have a 6.3" wrist....lol
> BTW, how big is your wrist for reference?
> Thanks


9 inches and a 1/4. How on earth did you figure it out?! ;o)


----------



## Propellorhead (Sep 18, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> I like the brown strap with this! Looks great, but I have to say there is no way you have a 6.3" wrist....lol
> BTW, how big is your wrist for reference?
> Thanks


Nanook65, Not sure if you meant me or denisd regarding the 6.3 inch wrist, but I'm just a tad over 7, but a rather flat wrist.
And thanks! I do like the brown one best as well. I have no qualms about leather on a dive watch. If it works, it works.

Cheers


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Nice little comparison.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

Brown strap goes well with 053.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

SBDC051 on Diabolic strap


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Had another look at the SPB053. Still haven't been able to see one without the plastic on it which distorts the watch.

Why oh why didn't they use the baton hands? Apologies in advance to current owners but that hour hand looks too big. As a mate said to me, it looks like a small house.

Some say that it suits it because this is a big watch that wears big but those hands especially the hour hand on first impressions are ridiculously oversized.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> Had another look at the SPB053. Still haven't been able to see one without the plastic on it which distorts the watch.
> 
> Why oh why didn't they use the baton hands? Apologies in advance to current owners but that hour hand looks too big. As a mate said to me, it looks like a small house.
> 
> Some say that it suits it because this is a big watch that wears big but those hands especially the hour hand on first impressions are ridiculously oversized.


I kind of like the shape and style of the hour hand. I think it looks cool. It gives the watch a unique personality all its own.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Edit: double post, not sure how that happened


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



towert7 said:


> I kind of like the shape and style of the hour hand. I think it looks cool. It gives the watch a unique personality all its own.


I hope I too get used to it because it's a stunning watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> I hope I too get used to it because it's a stunning watch.


You can put put baton hands on this the same as the 62mas reissue if you arnt happy with the stock when you get it, looks good both ways i reckon.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> You can put put baton hands on this the same as the 62mas reissue if you arnt happy with the stock when you get it, looks good both ways i reckon.


I know buddy. This is how it should look and yes I'm doing
it assuming the lume is consistent. This is a masterpiece.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> I know buddy. This is how it should look and yes I'm doing
> it assuming the lume is consistent. This is a masterpiece.
> 
> View attachment 12666489


This looks great, personally i wouldnt worry too much if the lume doesnt match up perfectly, i dont mind watches with slightly different coloured glows on the hands and markers, as long as they look fairly close when not lit up, the ones in this picture look pretty perfect, just lacking a green tint but pretty close, they look aftermarket?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> I know buddy. This is how it should look and yes I'm doing
> it assuming the lume is consistent. This is a masterpiece.
> 
> View attachment 12666489


Those 027 hands aren't bad but these below are the ones I like a little better as they come with true replica of 62MAS hands. The lume is in C3 Superluminova (greenish tint) and according to Harold they're perfect match in color and intensity.

Now I just need a watch to put them on ;-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



babola said:


> Those 027 hands aren't bad but these below are the ones I like a little better as they come with true replica of 62MAS hands. The lume is in C3 Superluminova (greenish tint) and according to Harold they're perfect match in color and intensity.
> 
> Now I just need a watch to put them on ;-)


Can they be a perfect match if they are lumed with a different product?

Harold also told my modder mate that his coin edge bezel was a perfect fit for my PADI turtle yet it was stuck in and had it be cut off which destroyed the watch.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> Can they be a perfect match if they are lumed with a different product?
> 
> Harold also told my modder mate that his coin edge bezel was a perfect fit for my PADI turtle yet it was stuck in and had it be cut off which destroyed the watch.


Sure can.
See my post below from another thread. Both Seikoparts and yobokies 62MAS hand set was lumed in C3 superluminova which is close to perfect match to the latest green-tinted Seiko Lumibrite.
I happened to have a little input into Harold's production and provided early feedback to Seikoparts hands maker.



babola said:


> 053 with Seikoparts "62MAS" hands installed. - Note: Not my watch, nor photos.
> 
> The second hand could use some extra length. It's just a little on a short side. I prefer Yobokies longer second hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



babola said:


> Those 027 hands aren't bad but these below are the ones I like a little better as they come with true replica of 62MAS hands. The lume is in C3 Superluminova (greenish tint) and according to Harold they're perfect match in color and intensity.
> 
> Now I just need a watch to put them on ;-)


Yeah that looks like a good match, its got the green tint which is what youd want, whats the glow like compared to the stock?
Should be very good being the c3 superluminova.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



babola said:


> Sure can.
> See my post below from another thread. Both Seikoparts and yobokies 62MAS hand set was lumed in C3 superluminova which is close to perfect match to the latest green-tinted Seiko Lumibrite.
> I happened to have a little input into Harold's production and provided early feedback to Seikoparts hands maker.


Sorry i missed this, looks great, good match.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## bts01 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> This looks great, personally i wouldnt worry too much if the lume doesnt match up perfectly, i dont mind watches with slightly different coloured glows on the hands and markers, as long as they look fairly close when not lit up, the ones in this picture look pretty perfect, just lacking a green tint but pretty close, they look aftermarket?


This combo is awesome.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I finally have the 053 on the way. I can't wait!


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nanook65 said:


> I finally have the 053 on the way. I can't wait!


Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Madugo (Jan 10, 2008)

Can someone tell me if the rubber strap for the 053 has a 20mm buckle?

thinking to change the buckle on a third party strap.

Thanks.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Great review with some top pics of the SPB053 on steel.

Seiko Prospex Diver ref. SPB053 Review - Worn & Wound


----------



## GZee88 (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks for the mod pics _babola_... that 'nails-it' for me!
Now, if we can only find a way to nix the* 'X'*... perfection!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Doesn't look bad on this strap either:

View attachment 12674109


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

View attachment 12674113


----------



## red1108nyc (Nov 16, 2008)

The blue one is awesome!


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Great review with some top pics of the SPB053 on steel.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Diver ref. SPB053 Review - Worn & Wound
> 
> View attachment 12674095


I love how the dark blue dial takes on this green tint at certain angles / lighting.
It also looks great on the 051 bracelet! The review pretty much echoed my sentiments. Nice watch.

Looking specifically at this picture, this watch reminds me of moonlight hitting the ocean. The sunburst dial, coupled with the polished hour markers, gives me the feeling of reflected moonlight.

I would nickname this watch: *Mangata*
Swedish for the road like reflection of moonlight on the water.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

jovani said:


> where the best buy watches?


My friend is selling his:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-sbdc051-4567589-2.html#post44486525


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Finally sourced a 053 strap 



















Cheers 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> Finally sourced a 053 strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Where did you find it?


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

This watch literally looks amazing on every strap. I’m impressed


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

towert7 said:


> Nice. Where did you find it?


My Seiko AD: Time Zone in CostaMesa CA.
I asked Frank, the owner, to order some when I bought my 051 on Oct 31.

It's super comfortable, just like the Turtle straps. I'll probably pickup another for my MarineMaster 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

NYC 4 said:


> This watch literally looks amazing on every strap. I'm impressed


Agreed! I'm sure you could make one out of duct tape & a potato sack, and it would look awesome 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

NYC 4 said:


> This watch literally looks amazing on every strap. I'm impressed


Totally!


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> My Seiko AD: Time Zone in CostaMesa CA.
> I asked Frank, the owner, to order some when I bought my 051 on Oct 31.
> 
> It's super comfortable, just like the Turtle straps. I'll probably pickup another for my MarineMaster
> ...


Thanks. I'm glad to hear they can get them already.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Finally sourced a 053 strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic strap. I threw mine on my Crepas Tornado when the bracelet arrived for my 053.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Spring-Diver said:


> My Seiko AD: Time Zone in CostaMesa CA.
> I asked Frank, the owner, to order some when I bought my 051 on Oct 31.
> 
> It's super comfortable, just like the Turtle straps. I'll probably pickup another for my MarineMaster
> ...


Spring-Diver, Mind sharing the cost of the strap through the AD? Also, do you have a Seiko part number from the invoice or packaging? Would love to get one if they are affordable.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Spring-Diver, Mind sharing the cost of the strap through the AD? Also, do you have a Seiko part number from the invoice or packaging? Would love to get one if they are affordable.


He's asking $75 for the strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> biscuit141 said:
> 
> 
> > Spring-Diver, Mind sharing the cost of the strap through the AD? Also, do you have a Seiko part number from the invoice or packaging? Would love to get one if they are affordable.
> ...


Hesus...
:-(


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

babola said:


> Spring-Diver said:
> 
> 
> > biscuit141 said:
> ...


Has anyone else noticed that very similar OEM straps (SRP turtle, SBDC51/53, 300m Tuna) all seem to get progressively more expensive as the watches do? I guess Seiko sets the RRP prices relative to the cost of the respective watches rather than cost of production plus markup, with the result that IMO the 51/53 and Tuna OEM rubber straps seem a bit overpriced for what they are.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

khd said:


> Has anyone else noticed that very similar OEM straps (SRP turtle, SBDC51/53, 300m Tuna) all seem to get progressively more expensive as the watches do? I guess Seiko sets the RRP prices relative to the cost of the respective watches rather than cost of production plus markup, with the result that IMO the 51/53 and Tuna OEM rubber straps seem a bit overpriced for what they are.


True story, considering my AD charges $45 fo a turtle strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

4 Bros


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm really taken with these and while they are of course very similar watches, changing the bracelet and strap from one watch to the other gives them a very different look.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Triggers Broom said:


> I'm really taken with these and while they are of course very similar watches, changing the bracelet and strap from one watch to the other gives them a very different look.


Beautifully captured!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> True story, considering my AD charges $45 fo a turtle strap.


Strap for Turtle is widely available for $45. Strap for 051/051 is not yet widely available. I have a strong suspicion that once they do become widely available the price of these will drop considerably. One of the big JDM sellers (I can't remember which) was selling the bracelet for $300. That is just price gauging (supply and demand thing) at the beginning. It is not a $300 bracelet, but they get $300 because they have 10 of them and no one else has any and there are 1000 people that want them....

With that said, they might remain a bit higher priced than the Turtle because you know the total production #'s of these is WAY less than the turtle


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Anyone know if there is a ceramic bezel insert yet from any of the aftermarket guys yet? Yobokies, Dagaz, seikostain, etc 

If not, does anyone have any info on anyone that is planning one?


----------



## Dansak (Apr 1, 2015)

New 053 on blue Isofrane.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

What's the main diff between these and the srpb51? Watch face material?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Nanook65 said:


> Strap for Turtle is widely available for $45. Strap for 051/051 is not yet widely available. I have a strong suspicion that once they do become widely available the price of these will drop considerably. One of the big JDM sellers (I can't remember which) was selling the bracelet for $300. That is just price gauging (supply and demand thing) at the beginning. It is not a $300 bracelet, but they get $300 because they have 10 of them and no one else has any and there are 1000 people that want them....
> 
> With that said, they might remain a bit higher priced than the Turtle because you know the total production #'s of these is WAY less than the turtle


In defense of the price difference, the SPB053 strap is better quality IMO. It has a smoother feel to it, less tacky than the SPR777 strap. Therefore it's not as much a lint magnet and easier to clean.










The underside has a completely different design/pattern as well. More inline with the newer Tuna straps....that's a good thing 










So in the end, I don't have a problem with the price difference.

Cheers 
Shannon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

SBDC053
I got both the Bracelet and the strap. I have had it on both and for now it is staying on the strap. Just like the Turtle, the strap is extremely comfortable. Had a chance to run off a few pics of mine. Just got it in.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> SBDC053
> I got both the Bracelet and the strap. I have had it on both and for now it is staying on the strap. Just like the Turtle, the strap is extremely comfortable. Had a chance to run off a few pics of mine. Just got it in.


I love this watch and it will more than likely be my next purchase but seriously the alignment on the chapter ring does not match the 12.

Not good enough Seiko!!


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

The blue dial is the way to go... 

Incoming


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Nanook65 said:


> SBDC053
> I got both the Bracelet and the strap. I have had it on both and for now it is staying on the strap. Just like the Turtle, the strap is extremely comfortable. Had a chance to run off a few pics of mine. Just got it in.


I like how they present more on the strap. The case just stands out more and I tend to like all watches on straps in general.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Galaga said:


> I love this watch and it will more than likely be my next purchase but seriously the alignment on the chapter ring does not match the 12. Not good enough Seiko!!


I have seen some pics that are pretty bad, but this is not one of those cases. I'm not sure if you have ever looked at a watch like this after looking at a magnified pic that is blown up 20x but to the naked eye without the benefit of magnification no one would ever consider this one out of alignment.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

It looks nice wearing the MM300 strap..


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

khd said:


> Has anyone else noticed that very similar OEM straps (SRP turtle, SBDC51/53, 300m Tuna) all seem to get progressively more expensive as the watches do? I guess Seiko sets the RRP prices relative to the cost of the respective watches rather than cost of production plus markup, with the result that IMO the 51/53 and Tuna OEM rubber straps seem a bit overpriced for what they are.


I think you're more likely seeing economies of scale in action. The fewer the number of watches made/sold, the more expensive the straps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kulprit said:


> I think you're more likely seeing economies of scale in action. The fewer the number of watches made/sold, the more expensive the straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The 051/053 straps are also higher quality than the Turtle ones.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

brettstark said:


> What's the main diff between these and the srpb51? Watch face material?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um, dial, hands, case, bezel, movement....everything. It's a completely different watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Kulprit said:


> Um, dial, hands, case, bezel, movement....everything. It's a completely different watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


He may have meant the SPB051.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> The 051/053 straps are also higher quality than the Turtle ones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


+1

By a great margin.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Nanook65 said:


> Anyone know if there is a ceramic bezel insert yet from any of the aftermarket guys yet? Yobokies, Dagaz, seikostain, etc
> 
> If not, does anyone have any info on anyone that is planning one?


Mate, I'm usually all for modding and all but in this case I believe the bezel on this watch is a standout piece, work of art in itself. It's also a part of this watch which make it a '62MAS' hommage.

Unless the aftermarket makers manage to do as close to 1:1 in font, hash marks and spacing between markings, which I doubt they'll match somehow.

Just my though, that's all.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

brettstark said:


> What's the main diff between these and the srpb51? Watch face material?


If you're referring to the SPB051, then no differences.

The SBDC051/53 and SPB051/53 are exactly one and the same watch, both come with identical caseback and dial markings and lettering, both with 'made in Japan' print on the dial and engraving on caseback, too.

The only difference is country of distribution (Japan vs rest of the World), packaging, user guide and hang tag.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

babola said:


> Mate, I'm usually all for modding and all but in this case I believe the bezel on this watch is a standout piece, work of art in itself. It's also a part of this watch which make it a '62MAS' hommage.
> 
> Unless the aftermarket makers manage to do as close to 1:1 in font, hash marks and spacing between markings, which I doubt they'll match somehow.
> 
> Just my though, that's all.


I've done mods in the past so I'm not "anti mod" (I guess that would be a rocker?) but in this case I completely agree... the 53 was too big for my wrist and I still almost bought one instead of the Tuna almost solely because how lovely the bezel looked in person!

Each to their own, but at this pricepoint I'd go for much subtler mods (if at all) and save the creativity for something cheaper like a Seiko 5 or an SKX007 :-!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

babola said:


> Mate, I'm usually all for modding and all but in this case I believe the bezel on this watch is a standout piece, work of art in itself. It's also a part of this watch which make it a '62MAS' hommage.
> Unless the aftermarket makers manage to do as close to 1:1 in font, hash marks and spacing between markings, which I doubt they'll match somehow.


The Bezel is much nicer than I thought it would be. I thought it was going to be just like the Turtle where it is just your standard aluminum painted bezel. I'm not sure if the 053/051 is ceramic or how exactly it is made, but you are probably right that it is nice left as is. Here is mine this am as I am waiting for a light


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Very nice!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> The 051/053 straps are also higher quality than the Turtle ones.


I question myself when I say this because you have so many posts so I would think you are right, but I have both and it seems to me they are the exact strap. Obviously there are some slight differences like the turtle is for a 22mm springbars and the 053 is for 20mm. Another slight difference is the pattern on the back is slightly different. Other than that the material seems identical and the clasp and keeper seem identical too.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Nanook65 said:


> I question myself when I say this because you have so many posts so I would think you are right, but I have both and it seems to me they are the exact strap. Obviously there are some slight differences like the turtle is for a 22mm springbars and the 053 is for 20mm. Another slight difference is the pattern on the back is slightly different. Other than that the material seems identical and the clasp and keeper seem identical too.


I am working off memory, as I sold my Turtle on rubber some time ago. If you have both side-by-side that would be more valid than my failing memory. Lol.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Broke down and got the 053 blueMAS, including the "unofficial" bracelet on eBay (slated for a January delivery?!); I'd been holding out for an MM300 but couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger as I suspect something may be afoot next year what with the 6159-7000/7001 anniversary. Anyways, excited to take delivery of the watch, for what I believe to be the best new Seiko release in a while! Even on my 6 inch wrist LOL


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> I am working off memory, as I sold my Turtle on rubber some time ago. If you have both side-by-side that would be more valid than my failing memory. Lol.


Yes I have both side by side and also a Z22 (the crappy strap on the SKX007) The Z22 is junk and both the Turtle strap and the 62mas re-make strap on the SBDC053 are both basically the same and are both VERY nice!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

ahonobaka said:


> Broke down and got the 053 blueMAS, including the "unofficial" bracelet on eBay (slated for a January delivery?!); I'd been holding out for an MM300 but couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger as I suspect something may be afoot next year what with the 6159-7000/7001 anniversary. Anyways, excited to take delivery of the watch, for what I believe to be the best new Seiko release in a while! Even on my 6 inch wrist LOL


You are going to like the blue. I probably would have gotten black, but I have quite a few other Black Dial divers. There is a reason there are so many of them out there and it is that it is a good look. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE black dial divers, but I am really glad I got the blue 053. It is a little different and it is really beautiful!


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nanook65 said:


> You are going to like the blue. I probably would have gotten black, but I have quite a few other Black Dial divers. There is a reason there are so many of them out there and it is that it is a good look. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE black dial divers, but I am really glad I got the blue 053. It is a little different and it is really beautiful!


x2


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^That was my reasoning, I only have black dials and the blue 053 is more vibrant AND less expensive out of the two, so it was a no brainer. Delivery was.....delayed...But hopefully I get it tomorrow! If I opted for the more expensive 051, I couldn't have justified it over the MM300 I was supposed to save up for.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tried the SPB053 on again. The case is stunning. This is my next diver. It’s fine as is and I’m not modding anything or changing hands etc. All I’m doing is acquiring the steel bracelet. 

For everyone’s info the best price I could get was AU$1200 for the 053 on rubber.


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

I really like both the 051 and 053 and one of them will definitely be my next Seiko, just which of the two..........? :-s
I started my Seiko "addiction" with an SKX007J few months back, added a SRP777J to that 2 months ago and now it's time to move the SPB051/053, I guess.

I love the blue dial but already own 2 blue dialed divers, Oris Carl Brashear and Panerai 087 on the other hand I also have 2 black dialed Seiko's.... 

Choices........ but one of these will be on my wrist soon, that's for sure.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Tried the SPB053 on again. The case is stunning. This is my next diver. It's fine as is and I'm not modding anything or changing hands etc. All I'm doing is acquiring the steel bracelet.
> 
> For everyone's info the best price I could get was AU$1200 for the 053 on rubber.


Wernt these selling for 599us earlier in this blog somwhere? 1.2k au sounds too much.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Tried the SPB053 on again. The case is stunning. This is my next diver. It's fine as is and I'm not modding anything or changing hands etc. All I'm doing is acquiring the steel bracelet.
> 
> For everyone's info the best price I could get was AU$1200 for the 053 on rubber.


I like my seikos like i like my Gibsons, all stock or genuine parts, although i think mods and stock both look great.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Anyone know what the bezel insert is made of on this? I have worn the 052 for like 2 days and already I have scratched the bezel. I don't remember even bumping it so I am a bit bummed. I think it looks like ceramic, but I don't think it could be. This is the exact reason I asked about ceramic bezel inserts for this one....


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

It is most likely a lacquer coated bezel like the MM300 and Sumo LE. Beautiful, but maybe a little fragile.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Wernt these selling for 599us earlier in this blog somwhere? 1.2k au sounds too much.


I got mine for $599 from Chino.
New strap from Seiya arrived today.
As always, accompanied with catalogues and cloth.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

74notserpp said:


>


Nice!
Is that the marinemaster rubber strap?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Here is one of mine this am


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> Nice!
> Is that the marinemaster rubber strap?


Thanks. Yes it is. 
https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...017-genuine-rubber-strap-20mm-mm300-r02x011j0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Finally tried a NATO on this piece. This watch was born to be on a NATO!! What a beauty.









Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Joined the club two days ago


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

FYI For anyone looking for the stock rubber strap, I have one in the straps forum for sale.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

74notserpp said:


> Nanook65 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!
> ...


Thanks! 
I think I'll pick one up. Looks great


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nanook65 said:


> Anyone know what the bezel insert is made of on this? I have worn the 052 for like 2 days and already I have scratched the bezel. I don't remember even bumping it so I am a bit bummed. I think it looks like ceramic, but I don't think it could be. This is the exact reason I asked about ceramic bezel inserts for this one....


I was told it is lacquered stainless steel, which may or may not have Seiko's Diasheild coating.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

First impressions as I received my 053 yesterday:

1) Not as "wowed" as I expected to be, though images online set the bar pretty high with the glossy sapphire, etc. Need some time with it on the wrist, particularly in daylight which will likely change my mind. A beauty for sure, but doesn't have that immediate substantive/quality ratio as maybe a Sumo, etc., likely due to the simpler case design and straighter lines.

2) It's not as big as people make it out to be; I have a 6" wrist and it fits just fine, especially considering it's a modern watch, and a modern DIVE watch at that. Not sure if the lug to lug will be accentuated when I get my bracelet (dudes....ordered week of Thanksgiving, with a delivery ETA of January 18th from eBay, buyer beware!), but regardless it's not all that huge on me as I was expecting.

3) That's no zaratsu.....Definitely a ton more clarity than standard Seiko polish though! Just don't want them to dilute the verbiage for GS

4) Despite it's seeming drawbacks, I'm convinced this is THE watch to have sub-$1000, and my favorite mainline Seiko in quite some time. I don't see it coming off my wrist at all, and lives up to it being my daily wearer, even over my GS's

5) All of the above is pointless without pictures, but I'll get some soon enough since it's the weekend!


----------



## nymfan (Feb 15, 2013)

I think you would have been a little more wowed if the model you picked up had the bracelet. The bracelet is really nice & very well made, although I can do without the collars!

Agree with your opinion regarding the sizing. I sold my 051 in part bc I felt it was a little too small.

Enjoy your new addition!


----------



## koon (Feb 25, 2017)

my new strap. strap is from a Zimbe Sumo.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ahonobaka said:


> First impressions as I received my 053 yesterday:
> ...doesn't have that immediate substantive/quality ratio as maybe a Sumo...


Please no, just no.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

koon said:


> View attachment 12700487
> 
> 
> my new strap. strap is from a Zimbe Sumo.


Pssst.... your strap is upside down 

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

babola said:


> Please no, just no.


^No? But yes! YMMV

It's dumb, but I attribute it to the whole "weight = quality" factor that unfortunately guides basic initial instinct from time to time, and the 053 is just more lithe and dainty compared to the Sumo, especially on rubber. I have more an urge to baby it initially, perhaps because it's actually nicer and cost more. Like I said, give me more time with it actually on my wrist and I'll come around to treating it as the tool it is. (Disclaimer: I actually prefer lighter watches in general, especially in titanium)


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I went to the Seiko outlet store in Nagoya and spotted a SARB017 and SARB065 for about $250 USD brand new. I held off and I'm soooo glad I got this one instead. It fits my small wrist quite well. I'm thinking of picking up the Alpinist or Sumo next time I'm there in May.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

ahonobaka said:


> First impressions as I received my 053 yesterday:
> 
> 1) Not as "wowed" as I expected to be, though images online set the bar pretty high with the glossy sapphire, etc. Need some time with it on the wrist, particularly in daylight which will likely change my mind. A beauty for sure, but doesn't have that immediate substantive/quality ratio as maybe a Sumo, etc., likely due to the simpler case design and straighter lines.
> 
> ...


Change the stock strap and it will come to life. I got rid of the rubber in favor of a straight-end metal bracelet I had and the watch really began to pop. The stock strap is VERY comfortable and well made but in my opinion do not do this watch justice. I am not so sure the Sumo gives off a more "substantive/quality ratio." The sumo is chunkier and that's where it ends in my opinion. These watches when paired with a nice strap are on another level.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

DiverBob said:


> I am not so sure the Sumo gives off a more "substantive/quality ratio." The sumo is chunkier and that's where it ends in my opinion.


To clarify, the 051/053 is clearly a nicer/better watch than the Sumo in most (arguably all) ways. I'm strictly basing this off my initial reactions of when I purchased each watch respectively, though admittedly when I got the Sumo way back when years ago, it was prior to ever handling or owning my GS' etc. and only owning an SKX for years. So for me, the Sumo had a much bigger "wow" factor at the time, considering the price to quality ratio and what I'd been used to on my wrist. GS is now my daily wearer, so maybe it's spoiled me on the 051/053, but honestly I did not have as much a reaction with my 053, what can I say. I'd still argue that the Sumo has the biggest bang for buck in the sub $1k Seiko range, but I'd pick the 051/053 easy any day if given the choice. Totally not hating on it, it's my new favorite actually and I can't wait to see it on the bracelet in person.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

The sumo appears to be more bang for the buck because the case has such nice curved lugs compared to a more simple design of the SBP but the dial finishing/bezel finishing/case finishing make it punch harder than the sumo and worth the few hundred dollar premium.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Too much discussion and not enough pictures, my bad:








It always appears larger in close up shots due to the way it sits on the wrist, and how the lugs float because of the case back, however it fits very well and proper in real life even on my 6 inch wrist. Love this watch.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I will admit that when I went to the store I was set on purchasing the SBDC053 but the Sumo caught my eye and really stuck out among the Prospex watches. It was the first time I saw it in person and I loved it. In the end I stuck to the SBDC053 but I am considering going back for that Sumo.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

Sumos are nice but a bit too chunky for me. I prefer the classic simplicity of the 053 case.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

I think the 051/053 models eat the Sumo for lunch. Maybe the Sumo LE competes, but at the end of the day the proportions and styling on the new release is simply better.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Both of those are amazing!


----------



## eliou (Jul 30, 2008)

Just joined the club...now I'm wondering if I should swap out the hands with Yobokies 62MAS hands


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I should add, this is my first Seiko with alignment issues after all these years, turn away now if you're offended LOL:









It is pretty annoying in all honesty, but I'm trying to not let it get to me. Buyer beware though (as if this was anything new)


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

I guess I got lucky. My 53MAS seems to line up just right.


----------



## OakFields (Apr 23, 2013)

longstride said:


> I think the aftermarket hand switch will be a big thing.


I also agree about the hands!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

OakFields said:


> I also agree about the hands!


You have to do both the minute and sweep seconds hand.


----------



## Kohntarkosz (Apr 18, 2017)

I just picked up an SBP051 on bracelet yesterday at Yodobashi. It came to about $700 after taking my rewards card points into consideration. (I live in Japan and these rewards cards are a big deal here just about everywhere, including the local supermarkets). To clarify, it was about $770, but 10% goes back onto my rewards card, to redeem immediately with the purchase, or save for later. So I got the piece for $700 out the door, which includes the Japanese 8% sales tax. If I didn't live here I could have bought it tax free for a further 8% reduction.
i have to say I'm smitten with the watch. The case design, shape and size are wonderful. It gained one second overnight, which is impressive. The lume is amazing, seems much better than my SKX or Shogun. In fact it leaves the Shogun in the dust in every regard, but I have some disappointments with that one that may color my opinion, especially with the chintzy bezel. That's no problem with the 051, the bezel is fine, but I still think the cheap SKX has better bezel feel.
No major alignment issues to report. The drilled lugs are great, the sapphire is much less smudgy than my hardlex watches and has a blue glow. The bezel looks great but is a bit of a fingerprint magnet.
I also handled the 053 in the store and also the very impressive MM300. The 053 is beautiful, more attractive than the 051 I thought. The bezel is almost black it's so dark. I just bought a blue diver a few months ago, and the 051 is more versatile, so that sealed the deal. It's a real strap monster, and I've already had it on several Natos.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

eliou said:


> Just joined the club...now I'm wondering if I should swap out the hands with Yobokies 62MAS hands
> 
> View attachment 12709893


Give it some time. I hated the hands when this was announced. Then I received it and I fell in love with these hands. I think they're perfect for this modern version.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

I handled the watch today. Oh my, it looks much better in the metal. The finishing is closer to the MM300 than the Sumo. Quite smitten with it.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

nupicasso said:


> Give it some time. I hated the hands when this was announced. Then I received it and I fell in love with these hands. I think they're perfect for this modern version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tapatalk


Same. The stock hands are very nice once you learn to appreciate this version has a charm all its own.


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

ChristopherChia said:


> I handled the watch today. Oh my, it looks much better in the metal. The finishing is closer to the MM300 than the Sumo. Quite smitten with it.


These watches are eye candy. The facets and surface finishes coupled with the awesome dial etc. The blue is killer in the sunlight...


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

I just received my 053 and the bezel/chapter ring is not aligned! I have the same problem with my SKX but can't accept it on an a $700 watch. Does anyone know the mechanism inside the bezel. I have a watchmaker friend that says certain are easy to fix, but if it's plastic inside it's best sent back to Seiko


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Newest addition to my collection.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

BuyIndioOates said:


> I just received my 053 and the bezel/chapter ring is not aligned! I have the same problem with my SKX but can't accept it on an a $700 watch. Does anyone know the mechanism inside the bezel. I have a watchmaker friend that says certain are easy to fix, but if it's plastic inside it's best sent back to Seiko


Pics please to see that


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> I should add, this is my first Seiko with alignment issues after all these years, turn away now if you're offended LOL:
> 
> View attachment 12710143


I don't see it. It looks perfect to me. What am I missing?
PS: Looks great!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

towert7 said:


> I don't see it. It looks perfect to me. What am I missing?
> PS: Looks great!


Thanks! Hard to tell because I was purposely angling, etc. to downplay it, but I'll have to take clearer pictures straight on up close. In the meantime, here's another from the same time:









Easiest to tell by looking where the bezel pip and indices/chapter ring line up...Everything is slightly rotated left, so even the dial looks off in real life ("Seiko" text, etc.)


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> Thanks! Hard to tell because I was purposely angling, etc. to downplay it, but I'll have to take clearer pictures straight on up close. In the meantime, here's another from the same time:
> 
> View attachment 12717277
> 
> ...


Sorry I still can't see it either, looks fine to me?

I guess I'm lucky to be a slap dash slob because I'm often oblivious to stuff that seems to upset other people


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Back on the wrist for the weekend 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

i got 051 from arizona fine time easiest transaction ever Called got 20 percent discount free priority shipping same night It all took 2 minutes anyway question how hard is it to resize the bracelet ? i know its pin and collar but is collar in the middle or the end very excited about getting it All your pics look wonderful


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

mkeric1 said:


> i got 051 from arizona fine time easiest transaction ever Called got 20 percent discount free priority shipping same night It all took 2 minutes anyway question how hard is it to resize the bracelet ? i know its pin and collar but is collar in the middle or the end very excited about getting it All your pics look wonderful


Collar is in the middle. Not too bad, but never exactly a party.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm getting really close to picking one of these up... Your pictures guys are endlessly alluring...

What a watch!

Would probably gravitate towards the blue dial to give some separation from my SLA017. Wish the bracelets were easier to source, however. :think:


----------



## mendo08 (Dec 12, 2010)

Here's my SBP051 that I've just got. No time to adjust the bracelet, so here it is on a Cincy Strap Works SB Gray Milspec NATO.
I'm no Seiko expert (or watch expert, for that matter) but I would say that compared to the bracelet on my Turtle SRP775, this one looks and feels way better.
6.75" fairly flat wrist.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

A little wrist candy 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## louisuchiha (Jun 30, 2016)

finally!


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

Just ordered a SPB053.......... should be here in 2-3 days..... excited!! 

Decided to go for the blue version (for now) I have a "thing" for blue dialed divers.... ;-) 
Might add the 051 at a later stage.... who knows.

Now the waiting has begun.... sigh.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

The wait is indeed painful...My bracelet for my 053 landed last week and it's still not in my possession! I have the watch, but want to wear it on steel for full effect :/


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have the 053 and have been wearing it on stock strap. I got the bracelet right away, but had not put it on until just this am. It makes the watch WAY nicer. I don't think is off for a while


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

The bracelet does indeed transform the 053. The stock rubber is nice, but the bracelet takes it to a new level and complements the case much more nicely.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Will be bugging my mailroom today, no doubt...It's delivered/on premises here at my office, however buried somewhere in the holiday shuffle, mailroom guy getting sick, etc.

Not that I have anything against the rubber; I actually like it texturally better than the turtle (more silicon-y IMO), which is my go to strap whenever I can throw a watch on it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Radar1 said:


> The bracelet does indeed transform the 053. The stock rubber is nice, but the bracelet takes it to a new level and complements the case much more nicely.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


There are not many dive watches that don't look better in steel. The 053 is exceptional on it.

So how much are we paying for the OEM bracelet?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Galaga said:


> There are not many dive watches that don't look better in steel. The 053 is exceptional on it.
> 
> So how much are we paying for the OEM bracelet?


I think I paid $110 USD for mine. Agree on your sentiment, but I have always been a bracelet guy.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

SBDC053 Just got this one onto the bracelet that comes with the 051. So much nicer than the stock strap


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> SBDC053 Just got this one onto the bracelet that comes with the 051. So much nicer than the stock strap


Have Seiko ever produced a nicer coin edge bezel? I haven't seen one better.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

ahonobaka said:


> The wait is indeed painful...My bracelet for my 053 landed last week and it's still not in my possession! I have the watch, but want to wear it on steel for full effect :/


i feel you buddy I was supposed to get mine on Monday but due to a usps delay its been sitting in a warehouse distribution center 5 miles from my house since saturday morning Still no word on delivery date


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Have Seiko ever produced a nicer coin edge bezel? I haven't seen one better.


I saw both of these on japan store online yesterday, blue was $713us, black a hundred more.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> I saw both of these on japan store online yesterday, blue was $713us, black a hundred more.


Thanks mate. Still a little pricey. I'll wait. (I think). Works out the same once you buy the OEM steel bracelet for the blue one.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Nanook65 said:
> 
> 
> > SBDC053 Just got this one onto the bracelet that comes with the 051. So much nicer than the stock strap
> ...


If they have, I have not seen it. Bezel is super smooth and easy to grip too.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Have Seiko ever produced a nicer coin edge bezel? I haven't seen one better.


It feels great to turn the bezel. Very smooth and easy to grip with bare fingers.


----------



## Starfish (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone, may I know are both version SBDC053(japan web model and come with Dia Shield tag) and SPB053J(does not come Dia Shield tag) coated with Dia Shield?


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

I took a few photos yesterday (sorry for the bad lighting):


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Starfish said:


> Hi Everyone, may I know are both version SBDC053(japan web model and come with Dia Shield tag) and SPB053J(does not come Dia Shield tag) coated with Dia Shield?


Really? That's strange. Has anyone else ordered the SPB053 version and received the DiaShield hang tag?
My SBDC053 came with the DiaShield tag.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

towert7 said:


> Really? That's strange. Has anyone else ordered the SPB053 version and received the DiaShield hang tag?
> My SBDC053 came with the DiaShield tag.


Mine came with it...
Here it is this am DiaShield included....lol


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> SBDC053 Just got this one onto the bracelet that comes with the 051. So much nicer than the stock strap


Agreed. In my opinion it's a strange - and unwelcome - marketing ploy to package the watches as they have. The choice of dial color and strap/bracelet shouldn't be mutually exclusive. Personally when I pull the trigger it will be with the 051 so no harm, no foul but still.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

finally joined






the club


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

This watch is even more stunning in person









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

I picked up mine today locally at Az Fine Time in Scottsdale. They do have a few more in stock for anyone looking. I've been hyped for this since I found out about the release and it definitely lived up to my expectations.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Hi everyone. Great thread. Ordered this afternoon the Seiko 051 on Chrono24 with a special offer. I will change the bracelet with an OEM Seiko waffle strap (R02B011J9) (19mm). When I'll receive it, will post pics.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

lestorfreemon said:


> This watch is even more stunning in person
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that uncle seiko strap?


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

mkeric1 said:


> is that uncle seiko strap?


No it's actually a MM300 strap. Have heard good things about the uncle Seiko strap though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

lestorfreemon said:


> No it's actually a MM300 strap. Have heard good things about the uncle Seiko strap though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an Uncle Seiko blue waffle on my PADI and a tropic on my 775. Buy with confidence. His straps are top shelf.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

towert7 said:


> I took a few photos yesterday (sorry for the bad lighting):


I could stare at these all day.


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Have Seiko ever produced a nicer coin edge bezel? I haven't seen one better.


Yeah they have; it's on the SLA017 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

kriiiss said:


> I could stare at these all day.


Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

Just received my SPB053....... love it!!
That blue dial is awesome. Great case design, love the way it sits on the wrist.

Couldn't be more happy with it!





















So, now the hunt for straps is on..... ;-)


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Home run for Seiko.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

HUGE impulse buy for me at a time when I'm trying to downsize the collection, but that mild buyer's remorse fades whenever I stare at that beautiful, oh so beautiful dial.

The domed sapphire is amazing to look at, I keep looking at the dial from an angle. Finishing on the case is crazy good, a work of art really.

The bezel is stunning and alignment seems to be almost on spot, can be arranged with some little play.

That rubber strap is like sex - feels amazing while at the same time picking up dirt like crazy.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> I could stare at these all day.


Me too. This Seiko is superb. I can not wait to receive mine (051)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

The lume on these is up to the usual Seiko standards.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

I just purchased mine can anyone confirm if ths has the 6R15 "D" movement? This watch will most likely have me selling my padi samurai and pepsi 009 I have pretty much learned I dont like pepsi bezeled watches. Looks amazing in the thread pictures.


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

Nanook65 said:


>


Great photo!


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

Anyone have one of these and a Mako USA II? Would love to see some comparison and lume pics  
I just got an email from Long Island and I'm teetering to the edge lol 

Tempus fugit


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

maxiang said:


> Anyone have one of these and a Mako USA II? Would love to see some comparison and lume pics
> I just got an email from Long Island and I'm teetering to the edge lol
> 
> Tempus fugit


The Seiko outclass the Orient here in terms of dial, bezel insert, bracelet and especially the case design.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> I think I paid $110 USD for mine. Agree on your sentiment, but I have always been a bracelet guy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Where did you source a bracelet for the SBDC053 for $110?


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

MisterTom said:


> Where did you source a bracelet for the SBDC053 for $110?


eBay. If you do a search on the Seiko model number and bracelet you should find it. Not sure if he is still selling.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

maxiang said:


> Anyone have one of these and a Mako USA II? Would love to see some comparison and lume pics
> I just got an email from Long Island and I'm teetering to the edge lol
> 
> Tempus fugit


This isnt even a fair comparison, excepting that both have in-house movements. The Seiko is on a completely different strata.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxiang (Oct 31, 2014)

My apologies - I wasn't asking for a "which is better" comparison. I'm asking for side by side pics so I can get a idea for size, case shape, and lume compared to a Mako USA II. I have that watch in blue, and since I can't try on the Seiko, I figured I could guesstimate from side by side pics  

Tempus fugit


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Haven't taken it off since Thursday


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

maxiang said:


> My apologies - I wasn't asking for a "which is better" comparison. I'm asking for side by side pics so I can get a idea for size, case shape, and lume compared to a Mako USA II. I have that watch in blue, and since I can't try on the Seiko, I figured I could guesstimate from side by side pics
> 
> Tempus fugit


YouTube video li watches posted said that watch wore similar to mako.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Bit of a #tbt as I was waiting for the opening of The Last Jedi on Thursday afternoon:






















Unfortunately I keep catching myself thinking "It'd be nice to have the black version too..." :X


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I have the 53 mas and I'm teetering between getting the bracelet or buying the 51 mas


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I will have it soon with a beautiful waffle strap from Uncleseiko and genuine Seiko strap 4kr3jz type Z20.
I have to be patient.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Nice


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

https://i.imgur.com/EKaS8q[ATTACH=CONFIG]12741445._xfImport[/ATTACH]
new shoes for my just arriver 053. I don't like rubber straps, so as soon as it
arrived, I put it on a Micah ammo. this watch is a home run for Seiko.


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

I put my 053 on a Nato yesterday, not a big fan of the standard rubber strap and I think this does look better. Yes, it is the wrong size Nato (only have 22mm so far....) ;-)
But I ordered a few 20mm straps yesterday....... should be here just before Xmas, I hope.


----------



## RSspyder21 (Dec 19, 2017)

I've had the 51 since early September. Great watch and I wear it a fair amount. Funny enough, while I'm usually a bracelet guy, I took the 051's bracelet off after the first week and switched to the semi-waffled MM300 strap as I've seen a few others in this thread have done. I know I'm in the minority here but in a rare occurrence, I can't stand this bracelet. Or I should say, I can't stand the end links. The way they fit the case looks terrible to my eyes and cheapens the appearance. I actually think my issue is that the case shape dictates that the end links are straight-edged rather than being curved to fit a truly round case as you find on something like the Speedmaster. But I absolutely love the black Seiko rubber, it really makes the case pop in real life. I also tried an Uncle Seiko waffle strap but while it looks OK in pictures, I'm not pleased with it on the wrist. It's too stiff and resembles hard plastic more than it does rubber let alone silicone.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^What you've said about the end links I think is the very thing that's bugged me about the watch. Kinda looks like an afterthought. The watch does look spectacular on Natos though.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Mine X053 arrived this morning and I haven't had time to take proper pix but imho, it is one of the nicest Seiko divers I have ever owned. It is a beautiful time piece with proper proportions that the Sumo doesn't have but similar finishing. The blue dial is gorgeous.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

My X053 arrived this morning and I haven't had time to take proper pix but imho, it is one of the nicest Seiko divers I have ever owned. It is a beautiful time piece with proper proportions that the Sumo doesn't have but similar finishing. The blue dial is gorgeous.


----------



## brettstark (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello - Can someone recommend where to get the 051 in the US please? Otherwise I can order from Japan I guess (Chino). But thought might be able to get locally.

thx
Brett


----------



## RSspyder21 (Dec 19, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^What you've said about the end links I think is the very thing that's bugged me about the watch. Kinda looks like an afterthought. The watch does look spectacular on Natos though.


It really is what sort of screws up the watch in its out-of-the-box state. The straight section of the case between the lugs looks great on a strap, crap on the supplied bracelet end links. The fit is not precise enough and it leaves an ungainly gap(s) in that area where the bracelet connects to the case. If Seiko's precision on this was better and the fit was seamless, it would likely be a different story. But I'm not really complaining as I have a few watches on bracelets and, had this one looked great out of the box, I never would have tried the rubber. Looks amazing and is a great switch-up to the steel/steel look I already have on two or three sport watches. But it's definitely a bummer in a way because I'll likely never put this thing back on the bracelet even if I think I want to.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

towert7 said:


> I took a few photos yesterday (sorry for the bad lighting):


This nicely shows one of my favorite elements of Seiko's design language...the curve of the case and that ribbon of brushing against polish.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ifxndy said:


>


Don't see these presented on leather often but this looks great; the case shape works well here unlike the Sumo and SKX that leave unsightly gaps between the strap and case edge.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


>


That is a beautiful NATO - where is it from?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

RSspyder21 said:


> ...I can't stand this bracelet. Or I should say, I can't stand the end links...my issue is that the case shape dictates that the end links are straight-edged rather than being curved to fit a truly round case as you find on something like the Speedmaster.


It's a legit observation and I had the same hesitation earlier in this thread, with a discussion here. But I ultimately came to terms with it being part of the watch's character, and there is an underlying design logic that isn't immediately apparent...









The implied profile of the end links does follow the curve of the case (highlighted in red). And in my mind's eye if it were to uniformly match it would actually detract from the case shape. All would flow into one mass so the overall look would be different, perhaps too modern and slick. Your mileage may vary of course, but that's how I see it.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> That is a beautiful NATO - where is it from?


Thanks! It's called the carrier strap from: haveston.com

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## RSspyder21 (Dec 19, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> The implied profile of the end links does follow the curve of the case (highlighted in red). And in my mind's eye if it were to uniformly match it would actually detract from the case shape. All would flow into one mass so the overall look would be different, perhaps too modern and slick. Your mileage may vary of course, but that's how I see it.


Interesting point and I see what you mean. It's all personal preference obviously, and don't get me wrong, if there was no strap option for my 051 I still would have purchased it and would still wear it. I tried to let the look of the end links grow on me but after a week or so it bugged me even more, if anything. It just looks too unfinished for my taste, but I would never tell anyone who likes the look that they are wrong.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I like the end links. It's intentional because the end case is polished where the links meet it, and it serves as a very nice visual design cue.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


That Haveston strap....wow. I ordered mine as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

mitchjrj said:


> It's a legit observation and I had the same hesitation earlier in this thread, with a discussion here. But I ultimately came to terms with it being part of the watch's character, and there is an underlying design logic that isn't immediately apparent...
> 
> View attachment 12745031
> 
> ...


Mitch, you got it.
My observation and sentiment on this particular point, exactly.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I actually like how the bracelet meets the case. It's almost Pogue like and very retro cool.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> I actually like how the bracelet meets the case. It's almost Pogue like and very retro cool.
> View attachment 12746453


Absolutely. It's a purposeful design strategy and not a function of simply cobbling together some loose bits from a bin. The faceting complements/offsets the soft curves of the mid-case beautifully.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The end link fit isn't enough to prevent me from eventually having one. Already having the Tuna bracelet I know this one is very nice and comfortable. The watch still looks to be very strap friendly, especially on Natos.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> The end link fit isn't enough to prevent me from eventually having one. Already having the Tuna bracelet I know this one is very nice and comfortable. The watch still looks to be very strap friendly, especially on Natos.


I can't believe we haven't broken you yet. Clearly more work is needed. 

Reserve judgement on the end-link design until you see it in person. It just works.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> I can't believe we haven't broken you yet. Clearly more work is needed.
> 
> Reserve judgement on the end-link design until you see it in person. It just works.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Main problem is I thought I could let go of my Shogun to buy one, but realized I just can't do it. Still love the Titanium & design too much. Have a couple of non Seikos that may have to go instead.


----------



## RSspyder21 (Dec 19, 2017)

Definitely respect all of your views, and as I said in my original post about the end links, I know I'm in the minority here LOL. For me it's really not about the lines or the curves. It's that compared to any other watch I have or have had--even watches costing a lot less than this one--the tolerances and fitment of the bracelet to the case leave a little bit to be desired. It's just a clunky-ish look to my eyes but again, certainly not a deal breaker. I just believe it could have been better, especially at this price point. But I LOVE this watch and it looks great on all manner of straps, so that's the way I've chosen to go. Bottom line is, it's great we're all enjoying this one, however we choose to do it.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Hi everyone, happy to post a pic of my new SPB051. 
I received it 30 min ago and it's really a good timepiece. 










https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4598579

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I know some of you will say I am crazy or this one is too nice to mod or whatever, but I am going to do two or maybe 3 mods anyway. 

1) I just pulled the crown off my 053 to have it signed with the "S". Seiko had the original crown signed and this modern version should have the modern version of the signed crown.
2) This one is going to take a while, but I think it will be worth it. I am sending my bezel insert to Harold @ yobokies and he is using mine to make a ceramic bezel insert similar to the original. Harold said he thought he could have it done in about a month so I'm guessing 2 months before he has them for sale.
3) I'm still somewhat undecided on this one. The handset. At first I thought I would for sure change the hands to a more original looking handset, but the new hands are growing on me. Not so sure now....

I'll update as I get more info


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

So great thread and great Seiko! Just picked up an 053 and put it on sharks mesh. What an insanely nice looking watch for the money!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

cheshirecatiii said:


> So great thread and great Seiko! Just picked up an 053 and put it on sharks mesh. What an insanely nice looking watch for the money!


Any pics on the shark mesh?


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

bshah1976 said:


> That Haveston strap....wow. I ordered mine as well.


Me too. I was familiar with the brand but have too many NATO's as it is. Really like the approach they have taken and this strap is very cool.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Trying out this blue leather strap from Bas and Lokes










And here's the bracelet...


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## davidibiza (Nov 19, 2016)

I ordered a Sbdc51 today from Seiya. Can't wait!!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)




----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

So glad i bought one i was on the fence for a while they are a big step up from some of the other divers from Seiko and worth the premium.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

I pulled the trigger on a 053 today... now the wait begins 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> I know some of you will say I am crazy or this one is too nice to mod or whatever, but I am going to do two or maybe 3 mods anyway.
> 
> 1) I just pulled the crown off my 053 to have it signed with the "S". Seiko had the original crown signed and this modern version should have the modern version of the signed crown.
> 2) This one is going to take a while, but I think it will be worth it. I am sending my bezel insert to Harold @ yobokies and he is using mine to make a ceramic bezel insert similar to the original. Harold said he thought he could have it done in about a month so I'm guessing 2 months before he has them for sale.
> ...


I'm anxious to see this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Anyone here like to swap their SPB053 for a brand new Seiko SARX055 snowflake? PM if interested.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

Christmas present from my wife on a marine master strap.

What do you think of the combo?

Moe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with you on the hand switch that it probably will be popular but for me I'm looking at the big picture be it the 053 or the 051 this particular watch represents two words, "Class and Simplicity". When I first saw the hands on this watch without a doubt there was no love whatsoever but then I began looking at the flow lines and the brushed vs polished then the crown at the 3"oclock position, (no signature=simplicity) and the backdrop for the date being white for contrast of the darker dial and to me that spells "Class", moving on to those wonderful hands all I see is a beautifully pronounced white arrow for the hours and a nice long white minute hand stretching to the stars, I mean stretching to the minutes and to me that spells "Simplicity". This is the first watch ever where I can tell the time at a glance. For me I would never, and I mean never switch over the hands on either of these two models, ever, Yes I need to purchase one first. But you get the idea. Also to me it means that Seiko with a solid reputation and known for numerous advancement's within the watch industry will not be held back as far as testing new and uncharted waters, and that is including design. Something that I like in a watch company, never a dull moment. Always something to look forward to, always. Personally I feel that these two models will gain even further momentum in popularity like no other models have ever seen before. Like I said "Class and Simplicity" two simple words. Also as far as the hand switching I never really looked at the 053 and the 051 to be a look alike version of the SLA017 as other members are stating, even though the case is very similar along with where the lugs are. I feel that the 053 and the 051 can function just fine as a dress watch, or just an everyday work watch. I think that this watch can be the best of both worlds and want to give "Kudos to Seiko" for another fine masterpiece. Sincerely, Stromboli. |> |> |>


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

SKOBR said:


> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Great photo... mine is sitting in customs in Chicago. I'm going crazy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



wedemboyz said:


> Great photo... mine is sitting in customs in Chicago. I'm going crazy


Hi, thanks for the compliment. What changes are you going to make ? I read on another topic that you wanted to change the bracelet and you were interested with a nato. 
I installed my Omega Spectre LE nato on my Seiko SPB051 and the result is not bad. Can post a pic if you are interested and see the result. 
See with a waffle from Uncle Seiko.

















https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-prospex-spb051-pics-review-4598579.html#/topics/4598579

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

wedemboyz said:


> Great photo... mine is sitting in customs in Chicago. I'm going crazy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This won't make it any easier, but hang in there cos it's worth waiting for.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

this watch is about max size on my 6.25'' wrist but its awesome...and wears really comfortable on a NATO.
Now I just need to look into getting some other strap options for it.


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Well it showed up... and it's amazing. Works great on my Zulu straps. The 20mm lug width is perfect.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

Anyone with dial/chapter ring alignment issues get it fixed? I sent mine back to Seiko and they refused to service it because it is "within spec" for their QC. Bunch of BS...


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

I feel your pain... this is 1000usd watch. Alignement should be perfect and CS apologize about this crap!

I was about to pull the trigger but I am really disappointed about all QS issues Seiko has now. I had too much bad experiences lately that I start looking at other brands.

Seiko shall learn to get proper alignement (if they cannot then minute track shall be printed on dial) and get proper crowns ans case finishes

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



bricem13 said:


> I feel your pain... this is 1000usd watch. Alignement should be perfect and CS apologize about this crap!
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger but I am really disappointed about all QS issues Seiko has now. I had too much bad experiences lately that I start looking at other brands.
> 
> ...


Well said my friend. Seiko are dropping the ball with this watch. This is the main reason why now I am opting not to buy it. I also read that the bezel insert is very sensitive to hairline scratches due to its lacquered finish.


----------



## RSspyder21 (Dec 19, 2017)

moebravo said:


> Christmas present from my wife on a marine master strap.
> 
> What do you think of the combo?
> 
> ...


I did the same on my 051. It looks fantastic and really makes the case and dial pop, pictures do not do it justice compared to how great this looks in real life.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

bricem13 said:


> I feel your pain... this is 1000usd watch. Alignement should be perfect and CS apologize about this crap!
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger but I am really disappointed about all QS issues Seiko has now. I had too much bad experiences lately that I start looking at other brands.
> 
> ...


Seiko have some of the best finishes and most solid crowns with long threads in this price range imo.
Agree the alignment situations poor, always has been.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Seiko have some of the best finishes and most solid crowns with long threads in this price range imo.


My experience is different... i had finish issues on sumo, ananta (!!!), sdgm (for the last 2, cases were exchanged under warranty). And reputation of crown is well known - btw did you already handled a 50usd vostok crown? I felt skx as too fine, mm300 requires lot of care but yeah tuna crown is very good and new turtle has a lot better feel. So they are improving definitely but all of us are aware that QC is not the best although fan base remain solid. I think they are listing to us so I hope they will improve because they have very nice products, good history but you can see there are more and more complains

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

bricem13 said:


> I feel your pain... this is 1000usd watch. Alignement should be perfect and CS apologize about this crap!
> 
> I was about to pull the trigger but I am really disappointed about all QS issues Seiko has now. I had too much bad experiences lately that I start looking at other brands.
> 
> ...


Not trolling, this is a serious question - which other brands are you looking at?

I'm not a dedicated Seiko fanboy by any means (I own a Damasko and have dabbled with other brands) but I struggle to find anything that feels like value compared to Seiko... after a great experience with the Damasko a couple of other German brands (Sinn, Stowa) are on my list to try, but they cost a fair bit more than Seiko and most of the Swiss stuff seems a little too expensive compared to Seiko as well. Case in point... I checked out an Oris Aquis recently that was about as affordable as decent Swiss divers get, but nice as it was it didn't really feel like it was worth more than double the cost of the SPB053 I also tried on. I also tried on a Certina (which is similar in price to Seiko and cheaper than Oris) and it was a big step down... it felt flimsy and was more comparable to my old Seiko Sea Urchin that I bought to mod for less than a couple of hundred bucks! Same goes for most Tissots, in photos some look fine but most feel fairly cheap in the hand.

I'd love to see Zodiac or Alpina in person as they both seem comparable to Seiko judging by photos but I'm too chicken to take the plunge sight unseen given the Certina and Tissot experiences, which other brands do you feel give Seiko a run for their money value wise?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Squale is one brand that can compete with Seiko.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Squale is one brand that can compete with Seiko.


Nice tip - I should have mentioned that brand in my post. I wish there was a Squale dealer in Aus, I think the closest is Gnomon in Singapore right?


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

khd said:


> Not trolling, this is a serious question - which other brands are you looking at?
> 
> I'm not a dedicated Seiko fanboy by any means (I own a Damasko and have dabbled with other brands) but I struggle to find anything that feels like value compared to Seiko... after a great experience with the Damasko a couple of other German brands (Sinn, Stowa) are on my list to try, but they cost a fair bit more than Seiko and most of the Swiss stuff seems a little too expensive compared to Seiko as well. Case in point... I checked out an Oris Aquis recently that was about as affordable as decent Swiss divers get, but nice as it was it didn't really feel like it was worth more than double the cost of the SPB053 I also tried on. I also tried on a Certina (which is similar in price to Seiko and cheaper than Oris) and it was a big step down... it felt flimsy and was more comparable to my old Seiko Sea Urchin that I bought to mod for less than a couple of hundred bucks! Same goes for most Tissots, in photos some look fine but most feel fairly cheap in the hand.
> 
> I'd love to see Zodiac or Alpina in person as they both seem comparable to Seiko judging by photos but I'm too chicken to take the plunge sight unseen given the Certina and Tissot experiences, which other brands do you feel give Seiko a run for their money value wise?


Honestly i am not willing to start a troll neither. I have/had a few micros (helson, smiths, tactico anko ==> deception), vostok, one breitling.
On the seiko side, i think i had more than 100... skx007, monster, sumo, tuna, mm300, 6105, 6139, 6138, 6119, shogun, sdgm003, saek011...
In mid end of seiko range there are issues, in low end as well and I believe prices are being pushed up since 4r3x intro so expectation is as well better QC.

One can easily understand the reccuring issues of alignement and crown threads since years... it deserves to be improved.

All in all we are hijacking the thread too much so if you wish open a thread to debate this, sure more people will chime in, I just hope it will not be trolling too much

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



ashbaug2 said:


> Anyone with dial/chapter ring alignment issues get it fixed? I sent mine back to Seiko and they refused to service it because it is "within spec" for their QC. Bunch of BS...


Hi my friend, no prob like you with my awesome SPB051. Have a look to mine. The alignement is perfect. Bought it as new and it come from Deutschland.


























Pics review :
SEIKO PROSPEX SPB051 PICS REVIEW
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4598579&share_type=t
Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## RSspyder21 (Dec 19, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*








Soft light really gives this bad boy some pop.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

From leather strap








To super oyster submariner bracelet


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

bricem13 said:


> Honestly i am not willing to start a troll neither. I have/had a few micros (helson, smiths, tactico anko ==> deception), vostok, one breitling.
> On the seiko side, i think i had more than 100... skx007, monster, sumo, tuna, mm300, 6105, 6139, 6138, 6119, shogun, sdgm003, saek011...
> In mid end of seiko range there are issues, in low end as well and I believe prices are being pushed up since 4r3x intro so expectation is as well better QC.
> 
> ...


I agree, time to leave this topic back to the 051/053 which are awesome! Don't think I'll start a thread as I'm not really up for the trolling... suffice to say despite some recurring QC issues experienced by some the Seiko value proposition has us all coming back for more time and time again :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ifxndy said:


> To super oyster submariner bracelet


Wow I can't believe how cool this looks on the straight end oyster... not often I say this but I think for this particular case it looks better than the fitted endlinks, gives it a really cool retro vibe :-!


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice watch, love it


ifxndy said:


> From leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidibiza (Nov 19, 2016)

In case someone is interested they are available now in Creation for a decent price. 660 euros the 51 (what I paid for mine at Seiya). And 510 euros the 53. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

The only place to buy these two still seiya etc..? When do they get a US release? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have my complement now. The 051 wearing the MM300 strap, the 053 wearing an 051 bracelet and the SLA wearing Tropic. Perfect combinations for me.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> The only place to buy these two still seiya etc..? When do they get a US release?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Dude, the post directly above yours mentioned Creation watches... these are now available world wide, if we've got them here in Aus and SE Asia check with your ADs in US, they've probably got them also.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

If anyone has modded their SBP051/53 hands and wants to sell the original hand set, contact me.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

electorn said:


> I have my complement now. The 051 wearing the MM300 strap, the 053 wearing an 051 bracelet and the SLA wearing Tropic. Perfect combinations for me.
> 
> View attachment 12766485


Awesome collection!
The new complement will now need the 077, 079 and SLA025.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

I had an old B/C 284 flat vent laying around. It's 22mm but fits nicely in the lugs. I swapped out the buckle for the Seiko.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

spb saturday


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

moarlo said:


> spb saturday
> View attachment 12767687


What size is your wrist?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

For the 053 owners with stock bracelets, did any of you purchase from the ebay seller from Hong Kong? Is the bracelet legit? A guy from Amazon Japan is selling the bracelets for double the ebay price at just under $300. At that price, I'd rather purchase the 051!


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

Any speculation on where these will land in terms of street price?

With the 20% cash back, the 053 is currently available at ~$500, but I'm not going to be home for almost two weeks and package theft is a problem in my area this time of year. Not sure that I want to roll the dice if the sales/street price will regularly dip to $500 or lower.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wutch said:


> Any speculation on where these will land in terms of street price?
> 
> With the 20% cash back, the 053 is currently available at ~$500, but I'm not going to be home for almost two weeks and package theft is a problem in my area this time of year. Not sure that I want to roll the dice if the sales/street price will regularly dip to $500 or lower.


You're lucky to find it at this price. In France, it is considerably more expensive even with a discount of


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Where can you find them at ~500? Best prices are currently around 620-630 Jpn or US...

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wutch said:


> Any speculation on where these will land in terms of street price?
> 
> With the 20% cash back, the 053 is currently available at ~$500, but I'm not going to be home for almost two weeks and package theft is a problem in my area this time of year. Not sure that I want to roll the dice if the sales/street price will regularly dip to $500 or lower.


Where is this at?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wutch (Apr 15, 2017)

~$613 at Rakuten + 20% Ebates cash back.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

How does it work? Only for us?

Envoyé de mon GT-N8010 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> What size is your wrist?


6.5"


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

moarlo said:


> 6.5"


Thanks

I think it would be too big a fit for my liking

I have a 6.5" wrist too


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

moarlo said:


> 6.5"


I think it looks good on you enjoy in good health

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wutch said:


> ~$613 at Rakuten + 20% Ebates cash back.


Ty

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Six inch wrist checking in:








If I can do it, I'm guessing a 6.5" wrist can too. It sits high due to the case back so you're guaranteed overhang either way. As mentioned much previously, the bracelet collars accentuate the overhang but it does look best on the bracelet IMO. Close up shots like mine above only make the overhang look worse, but in real life the watch still wears smaller than you'd expect, and even smaller on the rubber, and with visual context in relation to an arm/body, it's not bad at all. If you like the watch, I say you can buy it and enjoy it!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

^^^ That looks awesome. Very tempted to pull the trigger on the bracelet.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The 053 must be the very first blue dialed watch that I like after 25 years in this hobby. The way the bezel catches light and thar sunburst dial..my oh my, there go my New Year's resolutions on the very first day 
It really is a shame that they chose not to give us strap/bracelet option for both of them, because I think it should have been the other way around, the black is made for rubber and the blue is perfect on steel.

The one thing I can't quite see clearly in the pics and videos - does the black dial have any sunburst/ gloss or is it matte? 

Isn't it a bit greyish in direct sunlight? 

I was dead set on buying the Samurai, but just went through most of this thread and I think I may shell out a couple of extra $ for this miracle of a watch.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

My 053 on my 051's bracelet.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

MisterTom said:


> My 053 on my 051's bracelet.


seriously no disrespect dude, but that one is really hard to look at. So out of focus....

Here is are a couple decent pics on the 051 bracelet


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Six inch wrist checking in:
> View attachment 12770401
> 
> 
> If I can do it, I'm guessing a 6.5" wrist can too. It sits high due to the case back so you're guaranteed overhang either way. As mentioned much previously, the bracelet collars accentuate the overhang but it does look best on the bracelet IMO. Close up shots like mine above only make the overhang look worse, but in real life the watch still wears smaller than you'd expect, and even smaller on the rubber, and with visual context in relation to an arm/body, it's not bad at all. If you like the watch, I say you can buy it and enjoy it!


Why? When you look for shoes, do to start with width? If you were a shoe width EE, would all EE shoes fit you? Or do you look at length first?

Wrist circumference has nothing to do with how a watch fits. Wrists come in different shapes: some are flat, others square, some are more rounded.

The key measurement to determine a watch's fit is the flat area across the top of your wrist, above the wrist bone (where a watch sits). Measure between where your wrist just starts to curve downward on each side. Convert that to mm. Then compare that to the case length (sometimes called "lug to lug") of any watch. If the case length is </= than your measurement, the watch should fit. If >, then you should consider the lug/case curvature, which might give you an extra mm or so.

My wrists are 7 1/4" in circumference, but more rounded. I have about 47mm to work with. A 48 mm Marathon GSAR, with its flat bottom and very slight lug curvature, is too big for me. A 48mm Damasko DA49, which also has a flat bottom, but more pronounced lug curvature than the GDAR, just fits. A 48.5mm Squale 1521, with its deep lug curvature that protrudes well below the case back, fits like a glove. A 45mm Seiko SKX, due to its shallow case lug\curve, is as big as i can go for that style (that style wears big).

The 50mm 51/53 are much too big for me. But I have seen pics where it fits on 6.5" wrists that are wide and flat in shape.

As far as photo's, many are selfies, and taken much to close. This distorts the angle of view and depth perception, making objects appear bigger than they are. Better to take a pic in a mirror, from about 4 feet away.

The best way to get a visual of how a watch fits you is to hold you arm out straight, 90 degrees to your body, then cock your head and look down your arm. Make sure you have the watch where a watch is actually worn, above your wrist bone (there are several pics on this thread where the watch shown on the hand (i.e. below the wrist bone ... in those picks, it is clear that when the watch is moved back into the correct position, it is clearly too big). Also hold you hand open and flat, palms and fingers also at 90 degrees.

Now look at the watch's lug tips. Ideally all 4 are resting on your wrist. This means the watch is stable, and should remain in place, above your wrist bone, as you wear it. If the lugs on just one side are suspended in air, than it may fit you, but it depends on how much air, and bracelet\strap fit. A little air under 1 or 2 lugs, just where your wrist starts to curve downward, can still be a fit, if it's enough to for the watch to catch on your wrist bone... without having to wear the bracelet\strap too tight.

If 3 -4 lug tips are suspended, the watch case length is to big, and it will not be stable. It will like flop around from side to side, and slid down onto your hand, unless you wear the bracelet/strap too tight. None of the lug tips should extend past the max diameter of your wrist.

When people say a watch is uncomfortable, or the crown digs into their hand, the first thing I do is have them put their arms at their sides. If the watch is down below the wrist bone, it's either the watch bracelet\strap is too loose, or the watch case length is too big.

Sometimes using a rubber or leather strap instead of a heavy SS bracelet can make a difference on a slightly oversized watch: when your arms are down, the heavier watch head will tend to angle toward your arm on the downward side, which high "catch" the watch above the wrist bone. A heavy SS bracelet on the same watch will balance the weight, meaning the watch will slide right down your arm, over the wrist bone.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Nanook65 said:


> seriously no disrespect dude, but that one is really hard to look at. So out of focus....
> 
> Here is are a couple decent pics on the 051 bracelet


No disrespect but I am not here for the most clear pictures.I am here for the watches,gain some knowledge and maybe drop some knowledge about said watches.You could have just put your pictures up without your comment.


----------



## AnatoliaFarStar (Jun 25, 2017)

Just picked mine up yesterday from Yodobashi Camera!

Can't stop looking at this thing. So glad I didn't go Sumo in the end.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

MisterTom said:


> No disrespect but I am not here for the most clear pictures.I am here for the watches,gain some knowledge and maybe drop some knowledge about said watches.You could have just put your pictures up without your comment.


Well said. I was thinking the same thing when I read that comment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

MisterTom said:


> No disrespect but I am not here for the most clear pictures.I am here for the watches,gain some knowledge and maybe drop some knowledge about said watches.You could have just put your pictures up without your comment.


My pics are never going to win any competitions, but the good news is that these watches will.

The blue version on the bracelet is now able to compete (imo) with Swiss watches fetching three times the cost and upwards of the Seiko, while the black version on the rubber has a all the hallmarks of the spirit of the 62MAS without being a direct homage with an effortless cool retro look.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

sub'd


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Triggers Broom said:


> My pics are never going to win any competitions, but the good news is that these watches will.
> 
> The blue version on the bracelet is now able to compete (imo) with Swiss watches fetching three times the cost and upwards of the Seiko, while the black version on the rubber has a all the hallmarks of the spirit of the 62MAS without being a direct homage with an effortless cool retro look.


Now this is the way things should be it the perfect world, they look gorgeous this way 

I don't know what the hell were designers at Seiko thinking...other than planning to sell tons of bracelets and rubber straps to us...


----------



## rudestew (Jul 2, 2017)

Just waiting for mine to turn up ( just as excited as when i got the call about my sd43) i bought the 053 for its blue dial but its on rubber not that thats a problem but the bracelets on eBay.com look to be original ( serial numbers 033 on end links) does anyone know if they are original ?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

How 'bout some punctuation?


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

therion said:


> How 'bout some punctuation?


Absolutely no requirement!


----------



## davidibiza (Nov 19, 2016)

Mine arrived today!!









Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

For those that sold theirs, what made you decide to sell?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

therion said:


> How 'bout some punctuation?


LOL, he must have been on a roll...;-)


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

New strap changing tool arrived today. Still getting the hang of it but first pieces on the schedule were the twins!


----------



## davidibiza (Nov 19, 2016)

New prices in Creation!!! Sbdc51 560 euros, sbdc53 427 euros, that's Sumo prices!!!!!!?!!!!!!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

davidibiza said:


> New prices in Creation!!! Sbdc51 560 euros, sbdc53 427 euros, that's Sumo prices!!!!!!?!!!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


Give it couple of months after the Baselworld 2018 with the raft of new "6159" re-editions and homages and you'll be able to pick them up elsewhere for even less.


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

mplsabdullah said:


> For those that sold theirs, what made you decide to sell?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I felt like the dial was disproportionately large compared to the watch itself, and I tend to favour 42-45mm watches. For that reason it really didn't gel with me when it was on the wrist. I think if the dial was 2mm smaller it'd be spot on.

The SBDC051 is beautiful and worth the money, albeit a signed crown would be the icing on the cake. Just not for me. I prefer my Shogun and still think it's the better watch.


----------



## PurpleSkyz (Jan 3, 2018)

Mine is arriving today, can't wait (Payed 800 pounds for it  but didn't want to go grey market this time for a JDM. Plus with import tax in UK would probably not have saved that much). Gonna put a black NATO leather strap on it which means I'll have a unused bracelet still covered with protective film for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

davidibiza said:


> Mine arrived today!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats 

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

On a nato strap : 









With the waffle one : 









And with the stainless steel bracelet : 









Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleSkyz (Jan 3, 2018)

NATO Black leather, not gonna dive very much ><

Dial is perfectly aligned, however I had to remove the bezel ring and bend one of the pins from the ring insert slightly as the half click was clicking twice (If that makes sense).


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

New strap, think this one works really well....


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

PurpleSkyz said:


> Mine is arriving today, can't wait (Payed 800 pounds for it  but didn't want to go grey market this time for a JDM. Plus with import tax in UK would probably not have saved that much). Gonna put a black NATO leather strap on it which means I'll have a unused bracelet still covered with protective film for sale if anyone is interested.


800 GBP???? That's madness


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Tricky73 said:


> PurpleSkyz said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is arriving today, can't wait (Payed 800 pounds for it  but didn't want to go grey market this time for a JDM. Plus with import tax in UK would probably not have saved that much). Gonna put a black NATO leather strap on it which means I'll have a unused bracelet still covered with protective film for sale if anyone is interested.
> ...


Jeepers...it definitely puts a break to Seiko collector craze many of us are prone to.


----------



## PurpleSkyz (Jan 3, 2018)

Couldn't find it cheaper from a AD : ( (2 year international Seiko warranty, box, blablabla).

PS: I would pay that again, it definitely isn't a SKX, and if I was to design a diver for myself, it would be the SPB051.
or save 200 pounds and get it from you know where ><


----------



## PurpleSkyz (Jan 3, 2018)

babola said:


> Jeepers...it definitely puts a break to Seiko collector craze many of us are prone to.


I don't think so, there are plenty of much cheaper and very recent Seikos available to feed that enjoyable craze. We're still all buying Seikos even if some of us can't afford a Marine Master or a GS.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ATTENTION SEIKOPATHS - BREAKING SEIKO NEWS, May i introduce the 059 HULK!!

Looks stunning imo, love the shade of green and gold markers, this looks the goods.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^059 "Green Arrow" might be more appropriate given the color way? (Still not sure every model deserves a nickname though :-d)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> ^059 "Green Arrow" might be more appropriate given the color way? (Still not sure every model deserves a nickname though :-d)


I like it! and its got the big arrow hour hand.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love the green reflections!!!



PurpleSkyz said:


> View attachment 12777645
> View attachment 12777649


IG: th3measure


----------



## arrvoo (Jan 17, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnatoliaFarStar (Jun 25, 2017)

Cobia said:


> ATTENTION SEIKOPATHS - BREAKING SEIKO NEWS, May i introduce the 059 HULK!!
> 
> Looks stunning imo, love the shade of green and gold markers, this looks the goods.
> 
> ...


Looks very nice, although I expect half the price difference comes from the fact that it's limited edition... green dial could be great, though.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AnatoliaFarStar said:


> Looks very nice, although I expect half the price difference comes from the fact that it's limited edition... green dial could be great, though.


Think i heard the guys in the other thread say it was about the same price as the black and blue?


----------



## PurpleSkyz (Jan 3, 2018)

Same price as black one


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

The rrp price is shown in the photo... ¥100,000 (円 = JPY) plus tax (税) so a bit under USD $900.

If you only wanna learn one kanji the one for yen - 円 - is pretty useful for us Seiko tragics. Of course, if you get a watch with kanji day wheel you'll learn 7 more pretty quickly also :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Double post


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

With the OMEGA SEAMASTER NATO (FROM 007 JAMES BOND SPECTRE TIMEPIECE LIMITED EDITION).

















Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

Is the blue shade in this watch the same as in the padi turtle? Can somebody confirm.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I actually have really started to like the 051/53 handset (enough to want to put it on my SKX), but just noticed it's NOT the same as on the new Tuna. The tails on the hour and minute hands on the Tuna are much shorter, which I prefer. Anyone know why the difference?

Here is the Tuna for comparison (ignore the Monster):










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

How's the lume on the SBP vs the lume on the Tuna?


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Earl Grey said:


> I actually have really started to like the 051/53 handset (enough to want to put it on my SKX), but just noticed it's NOT the same as on the new Tuna. The tails on the hour and minute hands on the Tuna are much shorter, which I prefer. Anyone know why the difference?
> 
> Here is the Tuna for comparison (ignore the Monster):
> 
> ...


I just ordered Yobokies Tuna hands for my skx. I may end up trimming or shaving the hands a little so they don't overlap too much. From the SPB's I've seen here they seem to overlap quite a bit as well (see post #1338)


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Just curious did anyone notice that CW is selling spb053 under usd500 right now? So temping to pull the trigger, but abit worry what's the catch behind this lower price. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

watchw said:


> How's the lume on the SBP vs the lume on the Tuna?


They are both torches, the Tuna a slight edge.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AP81 (Jan 13, 2010)

ic3burn said:


> Just curious did anyone notice that CW is selling spb053 under usd500 right now? So temping to pull the trigger, but abit worry what's the catch behind this lower price. Any thoughts guys?


CW are legit. It's probably a case of overstock now as the demand has settled. Good price though. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one from CW if I was after one now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

AP81 said:


> CW are legit. It's probably a case of overstock now as the demand has settled. Good price though. I wouldn't hesitate to buy one from CW if I was after one now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Cool!! Gonna make my order soon


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ic3burn said:


> Cool!! Gonna make my order soon


 No 051's it seems.


----------



## AnatoliaFarStar (Jun 25, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Think i heard the guys in the other thread say it was about the same price as the black and blue?


FYI, here's what the sheet says:

Circle in top-left corner of watch pic:
Limited edition, 1000 units

Text in top-right corner of watch pic:
200m water resistant

Table (first row)
SBDC059 100,000 yen (plus tax)--meaning the total price with tax would be 108,000 yen
6R15 (04D-03K)
Mechanical self-winding (with hand-winding)

Table (second row):
Bezel: SS
Case: HICDC (= Diashield?)
Caseback: HICDC (= Diashield?)

Table (third row):
Crystal: curved sapphire w/ antireflective coating on inside

Table (fourth row):
Lumibrite: yes (hands, indices)

Table (fifth row):
Power reserve: 50 hrs max

Table (sixth row):
Accuracy: +25 to -15 secs/day

Table (seventh through ninth rows):
Bracelet code: MOX1X331HO
Adjustment: c-links
Release: One-push button; diver's extension

Table (10th row):
Case size: 49.8 x 42.6 x 13.8 mm

Table (11th row):
Weight: 189 g

Table (12th row):
"LIMITED EDITION" and serial number on caseback
Unidirectional bezel
23 jewels
Hacking

Bottoms in bottom-right corner of watch pic:
"Diashield"
"Lumi"
"Screw case back"
"Screw-down crown"


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AnatoliaFarStar said:


> FYI, here's what the sheet says:
> 
> Circle in top-left corner of watch pic:
> Limited edition, 1000 units
> ...


Thanks mate and welcome, outstanding translation, thankyou, we need you in the 'new and upcoming seiko' thread on a regular basis lol, you could translate all these leaked catalogues for us.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ic3burn said:


> Just curious did anyone notice that CW is selling spb053 under usd500 right now? So temping to pull the trigger, but abit worry what's the catch behind this lower price. Any thoughts guys?


The only "catch" is basically the same as with any overseas purchase: in the event of an issue a return will be very difficult. Knowing Seikos less then stellar QC I have been trying to only buy Seikos from places I can easily return them to if there is an issue. However the price at Creation is very tempting.



mitchjrj said:


> No 051's it seems.


Seiko Prospex Diver Automatic SPB051 SPB051J1 SPB051J Men's Watch


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

mplsabdullah said:


> Seiko Prospex Diver Automatic SPB051 SPB051J1 SPB051J Men's Watch


Odd, I had searched the PN and didn't show. US$660 a good price for the black.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

I couldn’t resist the 053 at $498 so ordered one. Hopefully it will be aligned properly


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I couldn't resist the 053 at $498 so ordered one. Hopefully it will be aligned properly


I took a chance on an 053 as well. I didn't realize this watch existed until a couple weeks ago and it was love at first sight!

Any opinions on an aftermarket bracelet? I would like to keep it under $75 but don't know what i need to look for in end links to fit this case.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I couldn't resist the 053 at $498 so ordered one. Hopefully it will be aligned properly


Haha yeah me too just ordered one. Guess what, it's showing as sold out now at CW, only 051 is available now better be quick guys before it runs out again.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I couldn't resist the 053 at $498 so ordered one. Hopefully it will be aligned properly










I got mine from a US dealer, and everything is aligned. in the flesh, this watch is beautiful, and the build quality 
matches the fabled Swiss.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I couldn't resist the 053 at $498 so ordered one. Hopefully it will be aligned properly



View attachment 12783117

I got mine from a US dealer, and everything is aligned. in the flesh, this watch is beautiful, and the build quality 
matches the fabled Swiss.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, my local Grand Seiko AD had an SBDC051 but at full MSRP. I really liked the bracelet but have too many black dialed watches, and am dying to put a watch on my 20mm Haveston Carrier Strap. So I'm planning the 053 to go on the Haveston.

This is the 051 at my AD. Really nice!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I couldn't resist the 053 at $498 so ordered one. Hopefully it will be aligned properly


Did the same last night, and got DHL tracking info first thing this morning. The price for new is currently way lower than used ones in the sales forum.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Did the same last night, and got DHL tracking info first thing this morning. The price for new is currently way lower than used ones in the sales forum.


Congrats mate on your purchase, did the same yesterday, still waiting for my tracking info.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Argh. Watch arrived with a speck of dirt under the dial near the 9 indicator. Have emailed Seiya. Any suggestions on what to do?

Beautiful watch but Seiko quality control is disappointing.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

chickenlittle said:


> Argh. Watch arrived with a speck of dirt under the dial near the 9 indicator. Have emailed Seiya. Any suggestions on what to do?
> 
> Beautiful watch but Seiko quality control is disappointing.
> 
> ...


maybe it's on glass, open and take it out


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

ga.ctm5 said:


> maybe it's on glass, open and take it out


I am not that savvy enough to open the glass. Is this something a competent watch repair person can do in Toronto or Richmond Hill? If yes, any recommendations?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

chickenlittle said:


> I am not that savvy enough to open the glass. Is this something a competent watch repair person can do in Toronto or Richmond Hill? If yes, any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Go to service center of seiko. You can find address on seikowatches.com

Gửi từ Redmi Note 3 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

My 053 with shark mesh









Gửi từ Redmi Note 3 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful shot


ga.ctm5 said:


> My 053 with shark mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

chickenlittle said:


> I am not that savvy enough to open the glass. Is this something a competent watch repair person can do in Toronto or Richmond Hill? If yes, any recommendations?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Yes very easy to do and covered under warranty, ive had a speck of lume removed at the seiko boutique under warranty, took them about 5 minutes free of charge.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Jonpod said:


> I really like mine on the Toxic Nato.




















All the nato of TOXIC NATO are beautiful but they are all (james bond and black in 20mm) out of stock. Does anyone know if there is the same kind of strap with the same non curved keeper as those of this brand ? I don't want to use my omega 007 nato. TA.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

I got an AlphaShark from BluShark, love it!


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

gerzom said:


> I got an AlphaShark from BluShark, love it!


Hi gerzom. Thanks  a lot for your answer. 
I looked on their website and their nato look good. What do you think about quality?

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

Great quality IMHO.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

gerzom said:


> Great quality IMHO.
> View attachment 12784377


Ohhh  great. Awesome combo.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm loving mine on the Worn and Wound single pass leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SBDC051 on a seatbelt nato









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fireice113 (Apr 5, 2017)

Long time WUS lurker and I've been following this thread for quite a while now. I was just curious if anyone could provide side by side photos of the SBDC051/053 and the 2017 Oris Aquis side by side. Im split between the two and I know many people are calling this the Aquis killer but I just need some help making my decision, which would also be my first ~$1k purchase. Any pictures or opinions on comparing the two is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on the 051. Someone talk me off the ledge and tell me it wears smaller than the Sumo, Turtle, and Samurai. 

Seiko’s big watch problem has made me sell all three. The SKX007 was good but a bit tall- overall pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

westNE said:


> I took a chance on an 053 as well. I didn't realize this watch existed until a couple weeks ago and it was love at first sight!
> 
> Any opinions on an aftermarket bracelet? I would like to keep it under $75 but don't know what i need to look for in end links to fit this case.
> 
> ...


Hey. I bought a Seiko bracelet for the 051 on eBay...but it was $140. I'm not 100% sure it's kosher...but it looks great and fits perfectly. Before seeing this bracelet, I had no idea how specifically shaped are the end pieces. If you splurge on the $140, you probably won't be (too) disappointed...


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

champ13 said:


> beautiful shot


grate, another pics please


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

Beautiful nato blue/gray. Where do you purchase it please ?


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

SKOBR said:


> Ohhh  great. Awesome combo.
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Beautiful nato. Where do you purchase it please ?


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

lawrence3434 said:


> Beautiful nato. Where do you purchase it please ?


https://www.blusharkstraps.com

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the 051. Someone talk me off the ledge and tell me it wears smaller than the Sumo, Turtle, and Samurai.
> 
> Seiko's big watch problem has made me sell all three. The SKX007 was good but a bit tall- overall pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry...it wears smaller than the Turtle (can't speak to the others). It is at least 1mm smaller than the Turtle, but wears like it's a little smaller than that even.


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

SKOBR said:


> https://www.blusharkstraps.com
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


I love how their straps look...but they're too short for me. I like to tuck the end back under both keepers and they're not long enough for me to do that. My wrists are 7.5" and I think the straps need to be about 10mm longer than they are for me to do that. I think they're 290mm...and they really need to be 300mm. If a length of 290mm works for you, you may want to also look at https://www.toxicnatos.com/. Once they make these a little longer...I'll be trying one.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Chasovnik said:


> Don't worry...it wears smaller than the Turtle (can't speak to the others). It is at least 1mm smaller than the Turtle, but wears like it's a little smaller than that even.


The Turtle is 47mm; the 051 is I recall 49 or 50mm. Regardless, it's bigger than the Turtle.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the 051. Someone talk me off the ledge and tell me it wears smaller than the Sumo, Turtle, and Samurai.
> 
> Seiko's big watch problem has made me sell all three. The SKX007 was good but a bit tall- overall pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 051 is 2mm smaller the the Cameo Toe. It's about 2 - 3mm larger than the Turtle, and 4 - 5 mm larger than the 007. The Sami is said to be 48mm, but a recent side by side comparison picture next to a Turtle suggests the Sami is at least a few mm larger.

The easiest and most accurate way to gage how a watch will fit you is to measure the flat area across the top of your wrist, from just where your wrist starts to curve down. Be sire to measure the area above your wrist bone, where the watch is suppose to sit. Convert that to mm. Then compare that to the case length (lug tip to lug tip) of any watch. If your measurement is =/< that the case length, the watch should fit (i.e. all 4 lug tips rest on your wrist).

If >, than the watch might fit, depending on the lug\case curvature (some of the lug tips will be suspended in air). Another factor on fit is the case back. Some watches have a case back that extends below the tup tips (side view), which lifts the watch up. Depending on your wrist shape, and the relationship on the watch's case length to your measurement, the lug tips may loose contact.

Lug tips are there to provide stability on the wrist. Ideally all 4 tips make contact with your wrist. If you don't have contact on at least one side of the watch (2 tips), the watch will be unstable. It will tend to flop from one side to the other, and side down your wrist, past the wrist bone, and dig into your hand. This is compounded by a heavy watch; even more so with a heavy bracelet. To compensate, some people wear the watch too tight, which is also uncomfortable.

My measurement is 47mm. A 48mm Marathon GSAR, with it's long, flat case, and lugs that than curve down only at the ends does not fit. A 48.5mm Squale 1521, with it's deeply curved lugs, fits like a glove. A 47 mm Turtle, with no real lug curvature (the case has a gentle crescent moon curve), wears too large.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> The Turtle is 47mm; the 051 is I recall 49 or 50mm. Regardless, it's bigger than the Turtle.


I have both........
While measured by lug to lug the 051/051 does measure bigger, but because of the cushion case on the turtle it occupies more space on your wrist and looks bigger. The 051/053 are both beautiful watches and both weigh in really high on the value scale. I personally love the size of it. I guess you are going to have to decide if it is too big or not. If you find it to be too big, just find something else and move it along in m2m.

I'm sure you realize this but for everyone that thinks seiko has a size problem (too big) there are probably just as many or more that like the size of these watches. I for one wish they made some watches that were a bit bigger.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

SKOBR said:


> https://www.blusharkstraps.com
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

It seems as though you have this pretty much down to a science. I'm guessing that you have pics of each of the 3 watches you mention on your wrist and taken in such a way that we can all see what you are talking about. I think I understand what you are saying, but you know the old saying "a picture is worth a thousand words".....

Pics appreciated if you have them.



nepatriot said:


> The 051 is 2mm smaller the the Cameo Toe. It's about 2 - 3mm larger than the Turtle, and 4 - 5 mm larger than the 007. The Sami is said to be 48mm, but a recent side by side comparison picture next to a Turtle suggests the Sami is at least a few mm larger.
> 
> The easiest and most accurate way to gage how a watch will fit you is to measure the flat area across the top of your wrist, from just where your wrist starts to curve down. Be sire to measure the area above your wrist bone, where the watch is suppose to sit. Convert that to mm. Then compare that to the case length (lug tip to lug tip) of any watch. If your measurement is =/< that the case length, the watch should fit (i.e. all 4 lug tips rest on your wrist).
> 
> ...


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Nanook65 said:


> I have both........
> While measured by lug to lug the 051/051 does measure bigger, but because of the cushion case on the turtle it occupies more space on your wrist and looks bigger. The 051/053 are both beautiful watches and both weigh in really high on the value scale. I personally love the size of it. I guess you are going to have to decide if it is too big or not. If you find it to be too big, just find something else and move it along in m2m.
> 
> I'm sure you realize this but for everyone that thinks seiko has a size problem (too big) there are probably just as many or more that like the size of these watches. I for one wish they made some watches that were a bit bigger.


Agree on the visual. My comment to the poster was on fit, as in how it wears. Not how it looks.

As for your comments on size, please re-read my post. You'll discover no judgement on the size of this watch, industry trends, etc. So your comments that that I need to decide something, or sticking with watches that fits me, etc, are irrelevant. I have zero interest in this watch: ruled this one out when it was revealed because it's to big for me.

Since you mention Seiko trends, you must be pleased that their direction, with most new watches having longer cases. Only the LE SLA019, and new regular sized Turtle (closer to the original case), have been contrary to that trend.

I buy watches based on fit (case length), same method I shared with the poster. There are far more choices out there than I can afford to buy in my size ... and I have more watches than I need , so Seiko's trend is of little consequence. My only Seiko regret is not jumping on an SLA017.

My comments to the poster are to help him with his question as to how this watch may fit him.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Nanook65 said:


> It seems as though you have this pretty much down to a science. I'm guessing that you have pics of each of the 3 watches you mention on your wrist and taken in such a way that we can all see what you are talking about. I think I understand what you are saying, but you know the old saying "a picture is worth a thousand words".....
> 
> Pics appreciated if you have them.


Sorry, I don't take pics of watches on my wrist. Also, as many have pointed out (you may already know this, but then again since you're asking for wrist pics, perhaps not), the perspective of "selfie" wrist pictures are pointless because the angle of view is distorted (the camera lens is too close) making most watches look larger than they actually are.

But here's what you can do. Put on a watch that you like how it fits. Now stand up and hold your arm out straight, 45 degrees from your body. Palm flat, fingers pointed straight out (i.e. don't make a fist). Cock your head down towards your shoulder, and look down your arm at the watch. Make sure the watch is above your wrist bone, and squarely on top of your wrist. See where the lug tips rest. Are any suspended in air? How many? Try that with some of your other watches, and you'll see how various case length, lug curvature, and case backs fit your wrist.

Wrists come in different shapes, so wrist circumference is really meaningless. I have 7 1/4" wrists, but only 47mm of flat real estate on top for a watch. My wrist is as about as tall as it is wide, and not much flat area on top. There are people with wide, flat 6.5" wrists that can wear a 52mm Camel Toe. On me, all 4 lug tips would be suspended in air (I had one, and flipped it).

Here's a way to visualize wrist shape. Take a string, a little longer that your wrist circumference, and tie the ends together, making a circle. Now put it flat on your desk, and form into a circle. Picture that as a cut-away of your wrist. Then pull the sides out a little at a time, and see how the circle changes shape. Press the top and bottom towards the middle, and see how the flat area becomes larger. Different shape for the same circumference.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Pics of day : 

















Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER (Feb 22, 2011)

Are there any differences between the international and JDM versions (sbp051 vs sbdc051), like how the SKXs have slight variations?


----------



## meatball (Nov 5, 2011)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

IWANTASEAMASTER said:


> Are there any differences between the international and JDM versions (sbp051 vs sbdc051), like how the SKXs have slight variations?


Pretty sure they are the exact same watch


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

nepatriot said:


> Sorry, I don't take pics of watches on my wrist. Also, as many have pointed out (you may already know this, but then again since you're asking for wrist pics, perhaps not), the perspective of "selfie" wrist pictures are pointless because the angle of view is distorted (the camera lens is too close) making most watches look larger than they actually are.
> 
> But here's what you can do. Put on a watch that you like how it fits. Now stand up and hold your arm out straight, 45 degrees from your body. Palm flat, fingers pointed straight out (i.e. don't make a fist). Cock your head down towards your shoulder, and look down your arm at the watch. Make sure the watch is above your wrist bone, and squarely on top of your wrist. See where the lug tips rest. Are any suspended in air? How many? Try that with some of your other watches, and you'll see how various case length, lug curvature, and case backs fit your wrist.
> 
> ...


This is so true, great advice!

I broke both bones in my left arm just above the wrist when I was a kid, so my 6.75 inch wrist is a bit mangled and there isn't really a nice flat spot as the whole thing slopes away (from my thumb towards my pinkie). On that wrist I find pretty much everything I wear slowly slides towards the outside of my wrist over the course of the day, and anything around 50mm lug to lug is borderline too large for my tastes depending on the case shape. Sometimes relatively large diameter watches like the Tuna or 6309 Turtle fit well so long as they have a short lug to lug, whereas the SPB051 looked a little strange on bracelet with the lugs suspended in the air on one side (I _almost _convinced myself the 053 looked fine because the rubber strap obscured the point where the lugs hung over).

Contrast that with my right wrist which is roughly the same circumference but is nice and flat on account of never having being broken... I could definitely pull off much larger watches on that wrist, but unfortunately I can't get used to wearing them that way :roll:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

nepatriot said:


> Sorry, I don't take pics of watches on my wrist. Also, as many have pointed out (you may already know this, but then again since you're asking for wrist pics, perhaps not), the perspective of "selfie" wrist pictures are pointless because the angle of view is distorted (the camera lens is too close) making most watches look larger than they actually are.
> 
> But here's what you can do. Put on a watch that you like how it fits. Now stand up and hold your arm out straight, 45 degrees from your body. Palm flat, fingers pointed straight out (i.e. don't make a fist). Cock your head down towards your shoulder, and look down your arm at the watch. Make sure the watch is above your wrist bone, and squarely on top of your wrist. See where the lug tips rest. Are any suspended in air? How many? Try that with some of your other watches, and you'll see how various case length, lug curvature, and case backs fit your wrist.
> 
> ...


Neopatriot you are like 'the wrist whisperer' of WUS, outstanding post my friend, if theres anything about wrists you dont know its not worth knowing imo.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nanook65 said:


> It seems as though you have this pretty much down to a science. I'm guessing that you have pics of each of the 3 watches you mention on your wrist and taken in such a way that we can all see what you are talking about. I think I understand what you are saying, but you know the old saying "a picture is worth a thousand words".....
> 
> Pics appreciated if you have them.


Poetry is rarely improved by pictures Nanook.


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)




----------



## IWANTASEAMASTER (Feb 22, 2011)

Nanook65 said:


> IWANTASEAMASTER said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any differences between the international and JDM versions (sbp051 vs sbdc051), like how the SKXs have slight variations?
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Do these use normal 20mm spring bars?


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Received a package in the mail today....










My order from Creation Watches arrived; placed an order last Wednesday and package arrived Monday morning. Shipped via DHL, and for just $498, I thought it was a steal. Helps that I live in Southeast Asia, I think. Anyway, three months, three Seikos... I need to stop.


----------



## Raver3000 (Oct 13, 2017)

ic3burn said:


> Cool!! Gonna make my order soon


CW=ChronoWorld? I am interested.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Thought I'd take some pics for those wondering about the size... and for the record, I never wear the 017 or turtle anymore.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow! My shipment from Creation Watches came super fast! I placed the order on Thursday evening and it's here on Monday in the USA! So far everything looks to be in order, and for less than the used ones are going for! FYI, the tag is in English with the international reference SPB053J1 rather than SBDC053.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Cobia said:


> Neopatriot you are like 'the wrist whisperer' of WUS, outstanding post my friend, if theres anything about wrists you dont know its not worth knowing imo.


Thanks Cobia, but just about everything I have learned about watches comes from this site. I ordered and flipped a a fair number of watches ... MM300, Shogun, Camel Toe, BFK ... before I learned how to pre-determine fit with just 2 measurements. Only miss since then has been the SRP Turtle, but I knew going in it probably would not fit. But I just had to try that one; drawn right in, like a bug to a bug light.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

khd said:


> This is so true, great advice!
> 
> I broke both bones in my left arm just above the wrist when I was a kid, so my 6.75 inch wrist is a bit mangled and there isn't really a nice flat spot as the whole thing slopes away (from my thumb towards my pinkie). On that wrist I find pretty much everything I wear slowly slides towards the outside of my wrist over the course of the day, and anything around 50mm lug to lug is borderline too large for my tastes depending on the case shape. Sometimes relatively large diameter watches like the Tuna or 6309 Turtle fit well so long as they have a short lug to lug, whereas the SPB051 looked a little strange on bracelet with the lugs suspended in the air on one side (I _almost _convinced myself the 053 looked fine because the rubber strap obscured the point where the lugs hung over).
> 
> Contrast that with my right wrist which is roughly the same circumference but is nice and flat on account of never having being broken... I could definitely pull off much larger watches on that wrist, but unfortunately I can't get used to wearing them that way :roll:


Thanks khd. Never broke mine, but I have noticed my right wrist has more flat real estate on top. Just a few mm, but would open up a few more options. Like you I have found that rubber can can give some leeway: not a slippery as SS, so can cling a bit, especially when its humid. Also a watch maker once told me that a heavy watch with a heavy SS bracelet will actually around more than the same watch on rubber: if the bracelet balances the watch, the watch has less chance to "angle in" on the edges and "catch" on your wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mine came today as well, and in a PADI box. Weird.....


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

mplsabdullah said:


> Do these use normal 20mm spring bars?


No.fat boys


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

Just got the spb053. very nice size, wears like a skx007 but flatter.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

wedemboyz said:


> Thought I'd take some pics for those wondering about the size... and for the record, I never wear the 017 or turtle anymore.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comparison shots, very interesting. |>
It almost looks as if the 053 wears smaller than the turtle? so what's the "wrist feel" like? which feels bigger on the wrist?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Mine came today. Awesome watch!!

I find the rubber strap super comfy, but a dust magnet.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Raver3000 said:


> CW=ChronoWorld? I am interested.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Creationwatches


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Wow! My shipment from Creation Watches came super fast! I placed the order on Thursday evening and it's here on Monday in the USA! So far everything looks to be in order, and for less than the used ones are going for! FYI, the tag is in English with the international reference SPB053J1 rather than SBDC053.


Lovely watch! But I wonder why they shipped it in a PADI box?!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



therion said:


> Lovely watch! But I wonder why they shipped it in a PADI box?!


Yeah I'm getting the same box from CW wonder why. What's the right box btw?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



ic3burn said:


> Yeah I'm getting the same box from CW wonder why. What's the right box btw?


Typical of Seiko to have different boxes for different countries but certainly not a Padi box.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New arrival, but I'm still in decision mode.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just got mine from Creation and it came in a PADI box too. CW do state the the watch comes in a Seiko box - not what Seiko box though.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

sticky said:


> Just got mine from Creation and it came in a PADI box too. CW do state the the watch comes in a Seiko box - not what Seiko box though.
> 
> View attachment 12793117


Can I detect a smidgen of CRM.


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

nepatriot said:


> The Turtle is 47mm; the 051 is I recall 49 or 50mm. Regardless, it's bigger than the Turtle.


What????? 47mm? Mine is a hair under 44mm...and my 053 is a hair under 43mm. You're thinking of the overall length, which has got to be 47-48mm. Noooo way is the diameter 47mm.


----------



## Chasovnik (Jan 26, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> Can I detect a smidgen of CRM.


Mine came in plain white outer/inner boxes, marked Seiko and with a label/bar code on the outer box correctly showing SPB053.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Prices have risen on Creation for the 53


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Trying a new Zulu style... thoughts?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> New arrival, but I'm still in decision mode.


Could just be the camera angle....but is that date wheel brutally mis aligned?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Could just be the camera angle....but is that date wheel brutally mis aligned?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Angle probably made it look worse, so brutally may be too harsh a word, but does seem off some. Just snapped this one.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Chasovnik said:


> What????? 47mm? Mine is a hair under 44mm...and my 053 is a hair under 43mm. You're thinking of the overall length, which has got to be 47-48mm. Noooo way is the diameter 47mm.


Yes, the case length of the watch. Not the diameter. We're taking fit. My turtle was 47mm. The 051 is just under 50mm, or a little over 49mm, from what I recall. Since you have one, you can confirm.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



DonJ53 said:


> Typical of Seiko to have different boxes for different countries but certainly not a Padi box.


From what I've read, Seiko ships many of it's watches, perhaps most, separate from the boxes. AD's match the watch with their respective boxes and materials (manual, warranty card). Non-AD's like CW have to buy boxes, manuals, etc, and have less access to specific boxes Seiko may have created for a particular watch.

I'm confident this applies to lower end watches, which often seem to come on fairly standard looking boxes. Using vanilla watch boxes is one way non-AD's can keep costs low.


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

morningbell said:


> Just got the spb053. very nice size, wears like a skx007 but flatter.


Yes! This is what I was hoping I'd hear someone say.

nepatriot did a great job (go pats btw) breaking down lug lengths and how they make certain watches seem big or small. But I either have a very flat 6.75" wrist or small bits of overhang don't really bother me. I found the Sumo fine and that's what 51,52mm lug height? Sumo lugs sweep a little too but it was too tall and bulky for me to really wear it comfortably for a long time (awful bracelet didn't help). SKX fit nearly perfect but it was still pretty damn tall. Maybe the 051 will pan out nicely for me.

So far my Zodiac SeaWolf and my (former watch) CW Trident Pro have been the only watches I could wear regularly - as in all the time for more than a few days. 39/40 and 38mm cases.

It's really tough to be such a Seiko fanboy but have nothing that just fits in that unobtrusive, glovelike, and barely-there manner. SKX013 notwithstanding.

Anyway- just waiting for Japan to get me my 051 and hmming and hawing over how well it will wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Took these for someone else, but thought it may be helpful here.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Angle probably made it look worse, so brutally may be too harsh a word, but does seem off some. Just snapped this one.


Yup, just the angle, that looks a lot better. You have a beautiful collection

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Took these for someone else, but thought it may be helpful here.


59Yukon, for some reason it bought you had said you were holding out against this one. Can you post some comparison pics with your Sumo and MM?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

053 reporting in!!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

therion said:


> Lovely watch! But I wonder why they shipped it in a PADI box?!


I don't know, but it sure is a lot nicer than the green plastic boxes my older Seikos came in!

Paired with a Haveston Carrier strap (I confess I bought the watch to go with the strap instead of the other way around.):


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I don't know, but it sure is a lot nicer than the green plastic boxes my older Seikos came in!
> 
> Paired with a Haveston Carrier strap (I confess I bought the watch to go with the strap instead of the other way around.):


That's a nice combo mate, wear in good health.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> 59Yukon, for some reason it bought you had said you were holding out against this one. Can you post some comparison pics with your Sumo and MM?


It was too good a deal not to at least try it. I'll try and remember to snap some comparison pics tonight.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> It was too good a deal not to at least try it. I'll try and remember to snap some comparison pics tonight.


Thanks!


----------



## PurpleSkyz (Jan 3, 2018)

Anyone got an idea where I could find replaceable case back with a crystal instead of metal (see through)?


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Yes! This is what I was hoping I'd hear someone say.
> 
> nepatriot did a great job (go pats btw) breaking down lug lengths and how they make certain watches seem big or small. But I either have a very flat 6.75" wrist or small bits of overhang don't really bother me. I found the Sumo fine and that's what 51,52mm lug height? Sumo lugs sweep a little too but it was too tall and bulky for me to really wear it comfortably for a long time (awful bracelet didn't help). SKX fit nearly perfect but it was still pretty damn tall. Maybe the 051 will pan out nicely for me.
> 
> ...


Hope it fits! If you can wear a Camel Toe, at just under 52mm, then the 49-50mm 051 should fit.

But the statement that an 051 "wears like an 007" is logically impossible: the 051 is nearly 5mm longer! IMHO, the case shape of the 007 does wear bigger than it's 45mm suggests. But not 5mm bigger. I'd say the 007 wears more like a 47mm case, the 48mm Turtle more like a 49-50mm.

If the 013 fits you like a glove, as I think you are saying, then the Camel Toe should not: the 013 is not much smaller than the 007. That's a 7mm+ swing to the Camel Toe.

Unless you mean the 013 feels better on the wrist?

From what I'm hearing, and just MHO, I'm thinking these larger watches, with a "little overhang", are too big: what you are describing, "bulky and uncomfortable", is almost text book for "watch too big". i.e the watch will not be stable, and will move around too much, both side to side, and especially slide down the wrist, over the wrist bone, when arms are down or swinging.

You might want to consider measuring the flat area across the top of the wrist. My guess is that number, for you, is about the case length of the 013. If so, that is likely why the 013 feels right, and the others do not.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 &amp;amp;amp;amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



biscuit141 said:


> Thanks!


Here you go. IMO the Blumo does not wear much bigger than what this picture would imply.










Throwing in the Shogun as well.


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ifxndy said:


>


That looks awesome with the straight end links :-!


----------



## Rasbcer (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm attracted to this thread. so hot


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

nepatriot said:


> Hope it fits! If you can wear a Camel Toe, at just under 52mm, then the 49-50mm 051 should fit.
> 
> But the statement that an 051 "wears like an 007" is logically impossible: the 051 is nearly 5mm longer! IMHO, the case shape of the 007 does wear bigger than it's 45mm suggests. But not 5mm bigger. I'd say the 007 wears more like a 47mm case, the 48mm Turtle more like a 49-50mm.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the reply nepatriot. IMHO, your emphasis on lug height is slightly exaggerated. I agree that it's a HUGE factor but my PADI Turtle has a shorter lug height than my Zodiac SeaWolf and there's NO WAY the Turtle wears smaller. Also - the longer/taller Sumo was more comfortable to me than the Turtle. I got to wear a 2254.50 for a couple weeks on a tour and at 41.5 (can't remember the lug height) it wore SO nicely because it was incredibly thin. So I think my issue may be more complex?

Or - just like many many things regarding this hobby, personal preference and taste make up a lot more than the nuts and bolts and objective data.

In yukon's pic, you can see the lug height is VERY close to the Sumo but it doesn't seem like the same kind of "chunk o metal" that the Sumo is. The height and weight actually made it cumbersome after a period of time.

PS - I never tried the 013, but I'm sure it would fit nicely. It's just not appealing to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

A man of style! I do the same. ;-)



Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Paired with a Haveston Carrier strap (I confess *I bought the watch to go with the strap instead *of the other way around.):


----------



## meatball (Nov 5, 2011)

deleted


----------



## meatball (Nov 5, 2011)

ifxndy said:


>


Looks great! Does it make the watch a lot chunkier?


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

meatball said:


> Looks great! Does it make the watch a lot chunkier?


Nope...not at all. Actually it perfect.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

ifxndy said:


>


Interesting, could you post a few more photos of this combo, different angles, etc? thanks!


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

L84AD8 said:


> Interesting, could you post a few more photos of this combo, different angles, etc? thanks!


Here it goes....


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Pairing my 053 with khaki nato, hmm doesn't look that good in my opinion. What do you think?


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

The watch looks good on just about anything but there are better Nato's out there for this piece.

Have you checked out the Haveston Carrier, the colour ways on that are made for the 053 imo
http://haveston.com/hav041.html


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

ic3burn said:


> Pairing my 053 with khaki nato, hmm doesn't look that good in my opinion. What do you think?


Cincy Strapworks


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

petay993 said:


> The watch looks good on just about anything but there are better Nato's out there for this piece.
> 
> Have you checked out the Haveston Carrier, the colour ways on that are made for the 053 imo
> http://haveston.com/hav041.html


Too bad 20mm is ouy of stock


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

On gasgasbone


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

ic3burn said:


> Too bad 20mm is ouy of stock


https://www.blusharkstraps.com/


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Very happy I finally got one of these. Was a little worried about the size however it fits me fine. Much better then the sumo I had.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This one's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I really like this watch but just can’t do Diashield again. It does resist scratches but it’s not scratch proof. Making a watch that basically is unable to be refinished without first removing this finish is a no go.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

ifxndy said:


> Here it goes....


That actually works really well, thanks you! :-!


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

ifxndy said:


> Here it goes....


That looks great, I definitely prefer it to the OEM endlinks :-!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Just love the different shades of blue under different lighting condition


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone sized the 051 bracelet themselves? I've done a few pin and collar bracelets, but this one is absurd. I literally cannot get the collar back into the opening on the bracelet.


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm back to the OEM rubber... I hated the metal keeper, so I'm using the keeper from my B/C 284. It holds everything in place perfectly









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Got the watch Monday, and not sure why, but at first I wasn't sure I'd keep it. After 4 days of gazing at that gorgeous blue dial I love it. Did have to switch out that oversized chunk of a buckle though.


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

What buckle did you switch to? (great pic, btw)


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



cnj8w said:


> What buckle did you switch to? (great pic, btw)


Thanks! It's from my Tuna rubber I never wear. Actually allows the strap the lay better imo. The rubber strap is great, but any buckle would be better that what was provided imo.


----------



## davidibiza (Nov 19, 2016)

dukerules said:


> Has anyone sized the 051 bracelet themselves? I've done a few pin and collar bracelets, but this one is absurd. I literally cannot get the collar back into the opening on the bracelet.


Yes I did and it was really easy. You just have to make sure you put the collar in the middle of the link, not through the sides.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Watching the cricket









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! It's from my Tuna rubber I never wear. Actually allows the strap the lay better imo. The rubber strap is great, but any buckle would be better that what was provided imo.


Yeah I don't get why they save the nice normal slimline buckles for the Tuna, and then use the weird oversized faux vintage "Panerai' style ones on the Turtles and other models :-s


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

dukerules said:


> Has anyone sized the 051 bracelet themselves? I've done a few pin and collar bracelets, but this one is absurd. I literally cannot get the collar back into the opening on the bracelet.


I heard in advance it was a pain so got it sized at a jeweller. Took them about 40 seconds. I guess it's easy when you know how..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Long shot, but if anyone is interested in trading their 51 for a 53 (with the added value for the bracelet covered, of course), drop me a PM


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm almost ashamed I doubted this watch at first. The blue in person is just stunning.


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

Take a shoot with nokia 6500c 









Gửi từ Redmi Note 3 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

I finally have a watch that costs more than my car... (for those interested, the car costs less than a used iPhone 6!)


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

After having mine for a month, my only gripes are:
- tails on the hour and minute hands
- bracelet could be better 

Other than those 2 things, I’m still very satisfied with the piece.


----------



## dhenderer (Aug 24, 2016)

I've seen a couple of shots on Shark Mesh which were interesting. Does anyone else have shots of the watch on Shark Mesh, Bead of Rice or other Metal Straps?


----------



## AnatoliaFarStar (Jun 25, 2017)

Put my 53 on a rubberized leather strap that actually came with a LIMES Neptun.


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

Fireice113 said:


> Long time WUS lurker and I've been following this thread for quite a while now. I was just curious if anyone could provide side by side photos of the SBDC051/053 and the 2017 Oris Aquis side by side. Im split between the two and I know many people are calling this the Aquis killer but I just need some help making my decision, which would also be my first ~$1k purchase. Any pictures or opinions on comparing the two is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


I own both the spb051 and the 053 and have tried on the new aquis too as I really like the look of it. Imo it wears WAY bigger than the Seikos. So much so that, at least in the short term, it put me off. Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Really love these pieces


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

Blue Monday...... what better to wear than the 053? ?


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> Got the watch Monday, and not sure why, but at first I wasn't sure I'd keep it. After 4 days of gazing at that gorgeous blue dial I love it. Did have to switch out that oversized chunk of a buckle though.


I had to switch out the keeper... kept the buckle tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I'm almost ashamed I doubted this watch at first. The blue in person is just stunning.


Agreed... I can honestly say, this is the best watch I've ever had.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice capture 


59yukon01 said:


> I'm almost ashamed I doubted this watch at first. The blue in person is just stunning.


----------



## FiestyFathoms (Dec 21, 2017)

Hey gents! just wondering how many of you owners have misaligned chapter ring with the 051 or 053? 

I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one. But have not been that lucky with Seiko QC in the past. Just trying to get a gauge on the frequency of misaligned chapter rings on these models. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

Mine seems to be just fine:


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



FiestyFathoms said:


> Hey gents! just wondering how many of you owners have misaligned chapter ring with the 051 or 053?
> 
> I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one. But have not been that lucky with Seiko QC in the past. Just trying to get a gauge on the frequency of misaligned chapter rings on these models. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my H60-L04 using Tapatalk


There's a similar thread on timezone which began with someone signposting the deal on Creation. Despite much anxiety I don't think of all the people that purchased via that deal that anyone got a defective model. I myself bought too and both are fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



khd said:


> Yeah I don't get why they save the nice normal slimline buckles for the Tuna, and then use the weird oversized faux vintage "Panerai' style ones on the Turtles and other models :-s


The strap is good for comfort but after a few days I'm not mad on it and have decided to source something custom. It looks good but not so keen on the hardware (as you've mentioned) and also the fact that it sucks up dust like a hoover. It's also hell of a long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

gerzom said:


> Mine seems to be just fine:
> 
> View attachment 12811103


??? must be my eyes then


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

The one a 6 o'clock looks fine in real life, just the picture seems off (if that's what you refer to :roll: )


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



DonJ53 said:


> ??? must be my eyes then


It's not. That watch is misaligned.
The chapter ring does not match the dial and bezel markers. Close but still noticeably misaligned.


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> It's not. That watch is misaligned.
> The chapter ring does not match the dial and bezel markers. Close but still noticeably misaligned.


Well, guess I'm just glad I don't see it  (or that it doesn't bother me...)
Still love every bit of this watch.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

gerzom said:


> The one a 6 o'clock looks fine in real life, just the picture seems off (if that's what you refer to :roll: )


Looks fine to me mate, id be totally happy with that, pics taken on a bit of an angle.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

champ13 said:


> nice capture


Thanks!


----------



## pastrana72 (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## AnatoliaFarStar (Jun 25, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



gerzom said:


> Well, guess I'm just glad I don't see it  (or that it doesn't bother me...)
> Still love every bit of this watch.


I don't think there's anything to see, really! Looks good to me--accounting for the fact that the pic was taken at a tiny bit of an angle.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Found this Weekender strap at Kohl's tonight and it looks great on the 053. I might try to pull this off with a navy or grey suit next week...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

You've 2 suits.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

DonJ53 said:


> You've 2 suits.


I have to wear a suit two weeks out of the year in my new job... Blasted trade shows...


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



RBear said:


> The strap is good for comfort but after a few days I'm not mad on it and have decided to source something custom. It looks good but not so keen on the hardware (as you've mentioned) and also the fact that it sucks up dust like a hoover. It's also hell of a long.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a dust magnet... but it's a great look

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

Now that I have one on my wrist I understand all the chatter....complimented by a Hirsch Ayrton Black with Blue Accent.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Got it today and I really dig it. Fit and finish is above any other Seiko diver I've had (all of current lineup aside from Shogun, TransOcean, and MM). It's not a "value piece" but definitely get what you pay for.

Alignment is good except for 12 o'clock chapter ring but only a teensy bit that takes a bit of focus to detect.

Fits very well compared to Sumo or even SKX007. Still girthy compared to my Zodiac SeaWolf but I'm hoping it stays comfortable after wearing it for a few consecutive days.

Very happy so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

blue on blue today


----------



## makot (Aug 8, 2017)

Got the mm300 rubber strap as well! Also looking for the haveston strap posted a few pages up. Thats a pretty good nato.









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

makot said:


> Got the mm300 rubber strap as well! Also looking for the haveston strap posted a few pages up. Thats a pretty good nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but out of stock for 20mm on the haveston.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

makot said:


> Got the mm300 rubber strap as well! Also looking for the haveston strap posted a few pages up. Thats a pretty good nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, how does it feels? As soft as the original rubber strap comes with the watch?


----------



## makot (Aug 8, 2017)

ic3burn said:


> Looks good, how does it feels? As soft as the original rubber strap comes with the watch?


Way stiffer than the silicone strap it came with. Doesnt bother me that much though and i kind of like the ruggedness. I did leave it in boiling water to help speed up the process.

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Put the bracelet on. Really enjoying this watch


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Got it today and I really dig it. Fit and finish is above any other Seiko diver I've had (all of current lineup aside from Shogun, TransOcean, and MM). It's not a "value piece" but definitely get what you pay for.
> 
> Alignment is good except for 12 o'clock chapter ring but only a teensy bit that takes a bit of focus to detect.
> 
> ...


This has probably been asked 1000 times, but how would you compare the fit to a 007 or even the monster? I have a flat 7" wrist and wasn't crazy about way the 007 or Monster wore, both were top heavy to me.

I've trended towards smaller watches lately and although I really like these versions, I'm concerned about fit and overall size. I may have to handle one myself.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Im in the same boat as you but with a 6.4 inch wrist but a relatively long base. This watch wears small and thin despite it's profile.



jcombs1 said:


> This has probably been asked 1000 times, but how would you compare the fit to a 007 or even the monster? I have a flat 7" wrist and wasn't crazy about way the 007 or Monster wore, both were top heavy to me.
> 
> I've trended towards smaller watches lately and although I really like these versions, I'm concerned about fit and overall size. I may have to handle one myself.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

double post


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> This has probably been asked 1000 times, but how would you compare the fit to a 007 or even the monster? I have a flat 7" wrist and wasn't crazy about way the 007 or Monster wore, both were top heavy to me.
> 
> I've trended towards smaller watches lately and although I really like these versions, I'm concerned about fit and overall size. I may have to handle one myself.


I have a 6.75" wrist and didn't love the SKX- Monster was better than the SKX though. This is just -- different. It's wider- but not by too much, a lot taller lug-wise - but not thicker, not by a long shot. It's excellent.

I too, have trended towards smaller watches and this is definitely something I need to adjust to. So I can't speak for you, and it's still going to take me at least a week or two before I know if it will be something I can wear constantly (that's how I measure comfort I guess). For now- so far so good. I'm still getting used to the extra weight but it's not clumsy or uncomfortable. I was bummed when I saw the size when this came out but I had to take a shot on it.

I would suggest giving it a try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Like this one way more than I thought I would.


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Just got a redrock strap to put on my 051. Really loving this look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

marinemaster strap received yesterday


----------



## stylish.accountant (Aug 2, 2014)

What? This old thing?









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

Just purchased a 053 off the classifieds; very excited to get! Think the marine master strap is what it’s gotta be for the inaugural run. Noob question, but where are folks getting the 051 bracelet for their 053?


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

Slimetime said:


> Just purchased a 053 off the classifieds; very excited to get! Think the marine master strap is what it's gotta be for the inaugural run. Noob question, but where are folks getting the 051 bracelet for their 053?


If you find out, do let the rest of us know! I think most of the snaps are coming from people have both and done the old switcheroo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

RBear said:


> If you find out, do let the rest of us know! I think most of the snaps are coming from people have both and done the old switcheroo.


The rest appear to be using straight-end bracelets, like this one.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

jdawson said:


> The rest appear to be using straight-end bracelets, like this one.


Saw one from ebay though.
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263428447062


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Damnit, Seiko. Why can't you make this watch with the same dimensions as the SLA017?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

ic3burn said:


> jdawson said:
> 
> 
> > The rest appear to be using straight-end bracelets, like this one.
> ...


"S eiko" LOL. at least they admit it's made in China


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

jdawson said:


> The rest appear to be using straight-end bracelets, like this one.


Not bad but 'falls short', so to say

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

RBear said:


> Not bad but 'falls short', so to say


Yes, I agree. It's quite maddening to be unable to buy the Seiko bracelet with properly fitted links. (I'm currently leaning towards the SPB071 PADI variant (of the SPB053), but I'd want a bracelet with that.)


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Just my 2 cents, for me this piece goes well with rubber strap especially the one from mm300 and also nato strap. These 2 suits he vintage vibe of the watch perfectly, while bracelet not that much.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

stylish.accountant said:


> What? This old thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch looks excellent. Can I please ask where you sourced your bracelet? It looks like the OEM.


----------



## stylish.accountant (Aug 2, 2014)

Galaga said:


> That watch looks excellent. Can I please ask where you sourced your bracelet? It looks like the OEM.


Thanks. Bought it from ebay seller linked below.


ic3burn said:


> Saw one from ebay though.
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/263428447062


Sent from my SM-P355 using Tapatalk


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

ic3burn said:


> Just my 2 cents, for me this piece goes well with rubber strap especially the one from mm300 and also nato strap. These 2 suits he vintage vibe of the watch perfectly, while bracelet not that much.


I have both the black and the blue. Tbh I'm struggling with getting a strap I love for the blue. I've so far tried about 6 (have 4 in with me to work today to return). Nato doesn't really work as it sits too high on the wrist and you lose the nice curvature of the Watch. Best so far has been a grey canvas strap but I just couldn't see the long term appeal of it. I decided to try that one after liking the look of a grey perlon, although unfortunately I find the latter to look cheap and flimsy. I have a blue zuludiver 270 waiting for me at home to try on later today..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

RBear said:


> I have both the black and the blue. Tbh I'm struggling with getting a strap I love for the blue. I've so far tried about 6 (have 4 in with me to work today to return). Nato doesn't really work as it sits too high on the wrist and you lose the nice curvature of the Watch. Best so far has been a grey canvas strap but I just couldn't see the long term appeal of it. I decided to try that one after liking the look of a grey perlon, although unfortunately I find the latter to look cheap and flimsy. I have a blue zuludiver 270 waiting for me at home to try on later today..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please share some photos mate. I'm still loving the silicone strap comes with for now at least, until i find a better one.


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

ic3burn said:


> Please share some photos mate. I'm still loving the silicone strap comes with for now at least, until i find a better one.


I like the general style of the included strap but don't particularly like the hardware, find it to be too long and also a lint magnate. Also I just prefer the feel of rubber. I struck gold first time with my Samurai by getting a zuludiver BC, for some reason this fella has been a bit more challenging. I don't have pics of the other ones - sorry - but I'll take a pic of this one tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

The new SBDC055...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Rabs210 said:


> The new SBDC055...


I'm of mixed feelings on this one. I think it's been very well executed but there is something about that blue bezel that throws me. It's a bit much. That said I haven't seen much by way of photos other than this launch shot, but it appears to have a case profile more similar to the SLA017...flat sides vs curved like the SBDC051/053. If so that would be a pretty smart move as it helps distinguish from the SBDC series, makes it easier to double dip for current owners, while adding the flavor of the SLA that most can't have while preserving its limited edition integrity.


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> I'm of mixed feelings on this one. I think it's been very well executed but there is something about that blue bezel that throws me. It's a bit much. That said I haven't seen much by way of photos other than this launch shot, but it appears to have a case profile more similar to the SLA017...flat sides vs curved like the SBDC051/053. If so that would be a pretty smart move as it helps distinguish from the SBDC series, makes it easier to double dip for current owners, while adding the flavor of the SLA that most can't have while preserving its limited edition integrity.


It's the same spec and case as the 051 and 053. Only differences are in the colour scheme.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Loving my 051 b-) (and my new iPhoneX camera)


----------



## PurpleSkyz (Jan 3, 2018)

was 498 pounds on CW. Now its 926 pounds. That's a lot of fluctuation.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

PurpleSkyz said:


> was 498 pounds on CW. Now its 926 pounds. That's a lot of fluctuation.


I got my SPB053 for 498 *dollars* at Creation Watches. Even better deal!


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

I noticed that price fluctuation on Creation Watches as well. Two weeks ago they had the SBDC051 listed for $629ish after a 5% off discount. Then it shot up to $750 and now it’s $1200!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Slimetime said:


> I noticed that price fluctuation on Creation Watches as well. Two weeks ago they had the SBDC051 listed for $629ish after a 5% off discount. Then it shot up to $750 and now it's $1200!


The misaligned ones usually go on flash sale.


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The misaligned ones usually go on flash sale.


Ah hah...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mine came from CW at that great low price with perfect alignment.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Mine came from CW at that great low price with perfect alignment.


Me too, ans no problem. It was perfectly alignment


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Galaga said:


> The misaligned ones usually go on flash sale.


So far i don't see any alignment issue with my 498 purchase.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m kidding boys. I highly recommend Creation Watches.


----------



## PurpleSkyz (Jan 3, 2018)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I got my SPB053 for 498 *dollars* at Creation Watches. Even better deal!


It was the 051 at 498 pounds


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

PurpleSkyz said:


> It was the 051 at 498 pounds


Actually, it was even cheaper than that when I bought my 053! I recall the 051 being $600 a few weeks ago, which would put it roughly at £420. It was tempting but I wanted the blue. Still, those are the lowest I've seen these watches go for.


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

Still very much in love with mine


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Saturday night lume shot!


----------



## ifxndy (Mar 26, 2014)

Seiko for tonight.


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

Maybe wait SBDC059 limited 1000pc onstock to purchase. My 053 with Mammon for Tet holiday in Vietnam 









Gửi từ Redmi Note 3 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

Love this thang!


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Still going strong... melts on the wrist, and it's super accurate. I guess I'll be selling my Turtle and 017









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

wedemboyz said:


> Still going strong... melts on the wrist, and it's super accurate. I guess I'll be selling my Turtle and 017
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pic for size reference, what size if your wrist? 017 as in Aplinist?


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Great pic for size reference, what size if your wrist? 017 as in Aplinist?


I'm not sure what size my wrist is... yes Alpinist. The 053 is way better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> I'm of mixed feelings on this one. I think it's been very well executed but there is something about that blue bezel that throws me.


Completely agree. I won't be chasing the PADI model either, but shows that Seiko are starting to release alternative colour options. Something to keep an eye on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

My SBDC53 _ Love this beauty!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mitchjrj said:


> I'm of mixed feelings on this one. I think it's been very well executed but there is something about that blue bezel that throws me. It's a bit much. That said I haven't seen much by way of photos other than this launch shot, but it appears to have a case profile more similar to the SLA017...flat sides vs curved like the SBDC051/053. If so that would be a pretty smart move as it helps distinguish from the SBDC series, makes it easier to double dip for current owners, while adding the flavor of the SLA that most can't have while preserving its limited edition integrity.


The bezel is lighter than the dial which is unusual. I think when put on an OEM steel bracelet the watch looks superior to when it's on the rubber.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Which one is Japan market? SBP or SBDC?


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

SBDC is JDM and SPB is elsewhere. It's confusing, but I don't care, I just really want one of either.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Which made me realize, I think this thread title is wrong, unless I am. I'm pretty sure the models are SBDC051/053 for Japan, and SPB051/53 for elsewhere.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

cabfrank said:


> Which made me realize, I think this thread title is wrong, unless I am. I'm pretty sure the models are SBDC051/053 for Japan, and SPB051/53 for elsewhere.


For this diver, unlike some other models all are made in japan, the code only depicts the watch is market for jdm or global. SBDC being the JDM model code, SPB for global.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Correct, but the thread title says SBP as opposed to SPB.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

ic3burn said:


> For this diver, unlike some other models all are made in japan, the code only depicts the watch is market for jdm or global. SBDC being the JDM model code, SPB for global.


Non of them are actually Made in Japan as in parts manufactured, assembled and inspected.

All models parts are manufactured in China, assembled in Malaysia using robots then inspected by either Malay or Jap trained inspectors. Those built with MiJ endorsements are inspected by the latter and as such are allowed to be designated such.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

New limited SBDC059 on pre order now here in Japan. This will be my third pre order of special releases this year! $$$









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

erekose said:


> New limited SBDC059 on pre order now here in Japan. This will be my third pre order of special releases this year! $$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't find that price anywhere all places selling now for 108k yen, at 86400 I was getting very very tempted as I was hoping to add a 53 or 51 at some point anyway but an LE sounds even better


----------



## RBear (Apr 1, 2014)

wwarren said:


> Which one is Japan market? SBP or SBDC?


The spbc is jap ref but as far as I know they are all manufactured there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

cabfrank said:


> Correct, but the thread title says SBP as opposed to SPB.


The guy that started this thread goofed and wrote the model # incorrectly and then people just started posting and now here we are with 1600+ posts in a thread that has the wrong model # in the OP and the Title of the thread. As others have stated:
sbdc051/051 came out 1st and was only available in Japan
spb051/051 came out 9 months or so later and are marketed everywhere else.

Both are identical except for the model #

OP's SBP051 & SBP053 are non existent models (except here on wus in this thread)


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

Nanook65 said:


> The guy that started this thread goofed and wrote the model # incorrectly and then people just started posting and now here we are with 1600+ posts in a thread that has the wrong model # in the OP and the Title of the thread. As others have stated:
> sbdc051/051 came out 1st and was only available in Japan
> spb051/051 came out 9 months or so later and are marketed everywhere else.
> 
> ...


I missed the 10-day deadline to modify the post, unfortunately. It has been bothering me ever since I noticed lol. Sorry about that guys


----------



## cybernaut1 (Jun 9, 2016)

I started this thread a while back to see if anyone could help me find out if the SPB series Seikos look too large on a 6.5 in. wrist. Does anyone know this information? Thanks guys.


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

Beginning to think I’d prefer the 051 over the 053 :/


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

https://youtu.be/NE2blXWlVUY<a href="https://youtu.be/NE2blXWlVUY" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Looks amazing


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

ebikebert said:


> I started this thread a while back to see if anyone could help me find out if the SPB series Seikos look too large on a 6.5 in. wrist. Does anyone know this information? Thanks guys.


Ive posted a few pics of my spb051 on my 6.5" wrist if you search my post history


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Double post


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Slimetime said:


> Beginning to think I'd prefer the 051 over the 053 :/


Same here.

Initially I was super impressed with the colors on the 53. But having had some time to reflect, I think the 51 will be more timeless.

Plus for me it was bracelet or nothing, so that sealed the deal for the 51. Yes, buying bracelet separately ($500aud rrp) was an option, but that's almost as much as the street price of the entire watch.


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

ebikebert said:


> I started this thread a while back to see if anyone could help me find out if the SPB series Seikos look too large on a 6.5 in. wrist. Does anyone know this information? Thanks guys.


Perhaps because it's like saying you're 6'1" tall, and asking if these size 9 shoe will fit you. Circumference means little. Wrists come in many shapes: some are wide and flat, others more square. Some are more rounded.

This is a nearly 50mm watch. It's too big for the shape of my 7 1'4" wrist. But some people with wide flat 6 1/2" wrists can wear the nearly 53mm Camel Toe.

Measure the flat area across the top of your wrist, above the wrist bone (where a watch rests), from where your wrist just starts to curve down. Convert that to mm. Compare that to any watch case length. If </=, it should fit.


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

^ really good answer


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

ebikebert said:


> I started this thread a while back to see if anyone could help me find out if the SPB series Seikos look too large on a 6.5 in. wrist. Does anyone know this information? Thanks guys.


You started the thread in May of last year and its full of talk and pics about these watches including many talking about and showing pics of various wrists and you still have not decided or tried one? :-s


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'd talked myself out of this watch thinking it would be too big for me - I have a turtle re-issue that's right on my limit size wise, but after finding some of the comparison shots on this thread I'm back on board, as it looks very similar. I have a tudor black bay that is IMO perfect for my 7inch wrist.

My question being, what it going on with the prices? I've seen regular mentions of around 600usd for the watch but only ones I can find at the moment are at 750-800 mark. On Creation right now they are 1200 USD ! Has production stopped or something? Starting to worry I've missed the boat here


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

Creation had a great sale about a month ago, where the 053 was under $500 and the 051 was $660. These are absolutely incredible value at these prices (I'd put the quality of these up there with 2500-series POs, Bremont Supermarines, Sinn U1s, and Black Bays), and they're still good deals for more. As with most Seikos, these are not limited productions, and I suspect grey market and used prices will come down a bit soon.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

dukerules said:


> Creation had a great sale about a month ago, where the 053 was under $500 and the 051 was $660. These are absolutely incredible value at these prices (I'd put the quality of these up there with 2500-series POs, Bremont Supermarines, Sinn U1s, and Black Bays), and they're still good deals for more. As with most Seikos, these are not limited productions, and I suspect grey market and used prices will come down a bit soon.


Exactly, especially after 2018 Baselworld. That's when I'm buying one.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Exactly, especially after 2018 Baselworld. That's when I'm buying one.


Seiya has them for under $700 atm, Shopping In Japan .NET | Shopping-In-Japan at eBay has them for just over that atm, lots of good deals about still


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Great looks like I just need to sit tight and wait for prices to come back down again. Need to stay away from the pictures on this thread !


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

To quote Madonna: "I'm keeping my baby, I'm gonna keep my baby"


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Haha great quote for that watch!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

2g2gn said:


> View attachment 12868061
> My 053. The color changes when in direct sunlight.


Great shoot 

Gửi từ Redmi Note 3 của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## PrimeTime0099 (Feb 15, 2015)

Guys - what do you think SBDC053 or SBDC055 (PADI) ???


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Guys - what do you think SBDC053 or SBDC055 (PADI) ???


SBDC055 PADI =


----------



## RSspyder21 (Dec 19, 2017)

Random story no one cares about but I'm bored so will bore you with it LOL: I don't usually sleep with a watch on but last night I must have been tired and didn't remove my 051. Which this morning led to me taking it off in the bathroom prior to my shower. Which somehow led to me knocking the damn thing off the counter with a towel. It fell 3.5 feet down to the hard "stone" tile floor--and landed straight FACE DOWN. Made a thwack when it hit. I went, EFF, stared at it, and slowly picked it up waiting to see the shattered crystal and whatever other damage. Instead ... nothing. Not even a scratch on the crystal. The bezel might have got a couple MINOR dings in it at the 12-o-clock position, but I'm not even sure if those aren't from something else after owning this thing for six months. And you'd have to know and look hard holding it up to your face to even notice those marks. I don't know if there is a moral other than that's why I usually don't put my watches in that type of situation, but damn if this sucker wasn't tough in the moment LOL


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

051 with Yobokies 62MAS hands swapped in. Lume is a spot on match. First time I've ever had hands swapped out on a seiko, or any other watch for that matter, and thrilled with the result. SBDX017 rubber to round out the package.


----------



## xox (Jul 3, 2012)

never seen this color looks cool


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

This looks amazing, the hands need to be maybe 50% larger and you would have perfection. I have had an SPB053 and have the SBDC059 on the way, but the hour hand really doesn't do the watch justice.



2Legit said:


> 051 with Yobokies 62MAS hands swapped in. Lume is a spot on match. First time I've ever had hands swapped out on a seiko, or any other watch for that matter, and thrilled with the result. SBDX017 rubber to round out the package.
> View attachment 12893613


----------



## 2manylegobricks (Jan 29, 2018)

The Yobokies hand swap looks awesome 2Legit.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

I actually really like the stock hands. My 053 has become one of my favorite watches. One of the few watches that I do not have any real criticisms about. Looks great at every angle and every light to my eyes.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree wholeheartedly, which is why I want one so badly.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Guys - what do you think SBDC053 or SBDC055 (PADI) ???


I debated for a while and grabbed the PADI when it came out. I have so many watches I like it's unique dial and coloring.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Got a MM300 strap today... the jury's still out









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

sbp053j hirsch carbone bleu


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

très belles images |>


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

With today









Gửi từ SM-G928F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## rs2 (May 12, 2006)

I ordered my SBDC051 from Seiya last Sunday evening (2/11) and it arrived before noon on Wednesday (2/14). Love it!




20180215 028a by Ron Smith, on Flickr​


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Love mine


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

The bracelet on the 053 looks so awesome. My bracelet is stuck has been stuck in Canadian customs for 3 weeks!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Mate that watch is awesome.
Can I please ask where you sourced your bracelet.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Loving it









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

For you guys looking for a 44mm that takes many of its features from these, for those that havnt seen them, theres a thread for them in the seiko forum.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

This arrive from Texas to Canada last week. Really like it. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Galaga said:


> Mate that watch is awesome.
> Can I please ask where you sourced your bracelet.


Sure Galaga; Chino Watch Japan.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Pachoe said:


> Sure Galaga; Chino Watch Japan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you.

They are sold out and want US$318. Ouch!!!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Thank you.
> 
> They are sold out and want US$318. Ouch!!!


Can you order one through Henry?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Can you order one through Henry?


Haven't tried. Will he do that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Haven't tried. Will he do that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He should be able to, youd have to go to him to get it sized anyway, definitely worth asking him.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Need to get the watch first.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Still a favorite


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

josayeee said:


> The bracelet on the 053 looks so awesome. My bracelet is stuck has been stuck in Canadian customs for 3 weeks!


I'm sure it will be worth the wait. However I'm in danger of doing something really silly, as I'm contemplating selling mine to part fund a new style Aqua Terra.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Triggers Broom said:


> I'm sure it will be worth the wait. However I'm in danger of doing something really silly, as I'm contemplating selling mine to part fund a new style Aqua Terra.


Let me know how much you want for it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Need to get the watch first.


LOL Not if youre a WISer, buying bracelets or straps for a watch you dont own is a very accepted practice around here lol, i remember one guy used to buy luxury watches to match his new nato's..
If you get a great deal on a bracelet id be snapping it up before you get the watch.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

wedemboyz said:


> Got a MM300 strap today... the jury's still out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Have the same strap on my Sumo. Big fan.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

B1ff_77 said:


> I'd talked myself out of this watch thinking it would be too big for me - I have a turtle re-issue that's right on my limit size wise, but after finding some of the comparison shots on this thread I'm back on board, as it looks very similar. I have a tudor black bay that is IMO perfect for my 7inch wrist.
> 
> My question being, what it going on with the prices? I've seen regular mentions of around 600usd for the watch but only ones I can find at the moment are at 750-800 mark. On Creation right now they are 1200 USD ! Has production stopped or something? Starting to worry I've missed the boat here


EBay prices seem to be the same now as they were two months ago when I picked up my 053

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Showing off this beefy bracelet! Wears well and matches the heft of the case. 


















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Anyone kept up with who has the best prices on these atm? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ken1967 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi from the UK and i hope this is in the right thread.

I have taken the plunge and put on order a Prospex Samurai Automatic SRPB51K.

I want to get a Nato and am i right i need one at 22mm wide. Also any pointers on a rubber strap that wont cost the earth that perhaps is similar to the one that is on the latest Scurfa Diver One that i have got.

Many Thanks


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

ken1967 said:


> I want to get a Nato and am i right i need one at 22mm wide.


I haven't seen any mention of this from any Seiko site, but multiple articles and dealer sites say that the lug width is 20mm.

Edit: info earlier in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbp051-sbp053-seiko-divers-4324706-104.html#post44525603


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

ken1967 said:


> Hi from the UK and i hope this is in the right thread.
> 
> I have taken the plunge and put on order a Prospex Samurai Automatic SRPB51K.
> 
> ...





jdawson said:


> I haven't seen any mention of this from any Seiko site, but multiple articles and dealer sites say that the lug width is 20mm.
> 
> Edit: info earlier in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sbp051-sbp053-seiko-divers-4324706-104.html#post44525603


This is the SPB/SBDC 051/053 thread which has a 20mm lug width.

But a Samurai has a 22mm lug width.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My duo...love them!


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

Is this chapter ring alignment acceptable, (all but the top 5 lumed batons are off center to their chapter ring marks), or should I return it? Since for some reason the top 5 lumed batons seem aligned, I didn't even notice at first- but the bottom 6 are definitely a bit off center from their corresponding chapter ring markings. And this is an $800 watch... I love it, and probably wouldn't bother me much, but I don't want it to hurt potential resale value either.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

joelbny said:


> Is this chapter ring alignment acceptable, (all but the top 5 lumed batons are off center to their chapter ring marks), or should I return it? Since for some reason the top 5 lumed batons seem aligned, I didn't even notice at first- but the bottom 6 are definitely a bit off center from their corresponding chapter ring markings. And this is an $800 watch... I love it, and probably wouldn't bother me much, but I don't want it to hurt potential resale value either.
> 
> View attachment 12922649


The "7" marker is not acceptable and would do my head in.


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

74notserpp said:


> This is the SPB/SBDC 051/053 thread which has a 20mm lug width.
> 
> But a Samurai has a 22mm lug width.


Right. I saw "51", and assumed the SPB051. :-s


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Like this watch more each time I wear it.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Like this watch more each time I wear it.


+1


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Just bought this one at noon.
One month old, brand new.
I love the insert color, wich seems more anthracite than black to my eyes.


----------



## Jdreg (Sep 23, 2015)

So I'm looking at the bracelet extension for dive suits on my 051, and I’m thinking about the easy link feature on my Daytona.
Does anyone think that it could be possible to remove one of the 2 links on the 051 dive extension so it functions like a Rolex easy link extension? The current dive extension is too large an extension but maybe, if possible, with 1 link removed it could be useful when your wrist swells.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I love the look of this watch but I'm undecided on buying one due to the longer lug to lug length. I have a bit over 6.5 inch wrist and am used to Seiko's short lug designs keeping things relatively compact on models like the SKX and Turtles. Any thoughts on how it wears for smaller wrists? Thanks.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

my wrist is 7". I was also wondering about the size of the 051.
Lug to lug, the turtle is 47 and the 051 is measured at 50.

BUT

the visible part of the 051 is shorter than 50 (due to the shape of the lugs).
At the end, the 051 does not look longer than the turtle on the wrist.
The turtle is much more massive, when the 051 seems smaller, due to its sharper shape.


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

Here's a side by side on my 7 inch wrist, hope this helps.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I ordered a 053 from Seiya. I pulled off Sumos in the past on my wrist so I’m hopeful this one will wear just as good if not better.


----------



## wrblue08 (Jan 22, 2018)

6.5" wrist. You're welcome.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

A friend put the SBDC053 dial under a looking glass and is claiming that they're made of plastic? :-s

Can anyone shed a light on the material of the hands?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Sambation said:


> A friend put the SBDC053 dial under a looking glass and is claiming that they're made of plastic? :-s
> 
> Can anyone shed a light on the material of the hands?


They definitely are silver painted, but I don't know how you would be able to tell what material they're made of.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I would have thought aluminum, or something like it, but I'm not sure it makes any difference anyway.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Just picked up my SBDC053 and am very impressed with it. My apologies if this has been asked before in this thread, but I see the supposed bracelet on sale on eBay shipping out of China for something like $140 (and for that matter, the new SBDX017 bracelet for $175). This seems completely too good to be true as the OEM bracelets through Seiya or Chino are much more expensive than that. The updated SBDX017 bracelet was quoted by Seiya at almost $500 when I inquired about it some months ago.

So what's the catch here? Are they the real thing? I ordered one for mine, seeing nothing but positive reviews for the actual item through the seller (they've sold quite a few of them).

So are these legit, and if they are, how? "Grey market" bracelets? :think: 

Thank you guys.


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> So what's the catch here? Are they the real thing? I ordered one for mine, seeing nothing but positive reviews for the actual item through the seller (they've sold quite a few of them).


I have no idea if they're grey market or counterfeit, but I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt. I ordered one a couple weeks back, and it arrived pretty quickly (to the US). Quality looks good, solid links and end links, and nice milled clasp fold, although the clasp cover and hold down are stamped (not unusual for Seiko). Unfortunately, I can't tell if the end links fit, as I bought this for an SBDC055 (SPB071 -- the PADI variant of the SPB051/055), and, well, I don't yet have one. :-d

Maybe strapcode will have oyster and jubilee bracelets in the coming months.


----------



## scottconn170 (Feb 24, 2017)

Mine just arrived from Japan. Directly on Blue Shark NATO. I think it looks great. Very nice watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Memento Vivere said:


> Just picked up my SBDC053 and am very impressed with it. My apologies if this has been asked before in this thread, but I see the supposed bracelet on sale on eBay shipping out of China for something like $140 (and for that matter, the new SBDX017 bracelet for $175). This seems completely too good to be true as the OEM bracelets through Seiya or Chino are much more expensive than that. The updated SBDX017 bracelet was quoted by Seiya at almost $500 when I inquired about it some months ago.
> 
> So what's the catch here? Are they the real thing? I ordered one for mine, seeing nothing but positive reviews for the actual item through the seller (they've sold quite a few of them).
> 
> ...


Do you have a link? I need to buy one.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

scottconn170 said:


> Mine just arrived from Japan. Directly on Blue Shark NATO. I think it looks great. Very nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Is that the slim variety or regular. The colour matches very well with the dial.


----------



## scottconn170 (Feb 24, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Is that the slim variety or regular. The colour matches very well with the dial.


It's the deluxe version and almost a perfect match with blues in the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

scottconn170 said:


> It's the deluxe version and almost a perfect match with blues in the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You reckon I could cut the end and have no fold? I'm not a fan of the fold. Otherwise it's perfect.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> I ordered a 053 from Seiya. I pulled off Sumos in the past on my wrist so I'm hopeful this one will wear just as good if not better.


It wears different than the Sumo. But not bigger or smaller per se

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lroberts (Mar 7, 2018)

Hello Rob,

Could you tell me where you received that sweet bracelet from or what brand it is? I just ordered a 055 and am looking for one just like that.

Thanks, Lee


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

Come back with mesh strap









Gửi từ SM-G928F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## scottconn170 (Feb 24, 2017)

I have timed my 053 for the past 2 days and to my astonishment the 6r15 movement is running at +1 second over 48hrs. I own Rolex, IWC, JLC and a few Seiko's. Guess what my most accurate watch is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Unboxed mine (053) within the hour from Seiya. Not a fan aesthetically of the albeit comfortable rubber strap. The huge buckle and keeper are not my style. This one will go straight to a variety of NATO straps and Uncle Seiko waffle and tropic instead.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The bezel color is quite chameleon.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> Unboxed mine (053) within the hour from Seiya. Not a fan aesthetically of the albeit comfortable rubber strap. The huge buckle and keeper are not my style. This one will go straight to a variety of NATO straps and Uncle Seiko waffle and tropic instead.


Congrats. How do you find the size and finishing compared to when you had your Sumo? I have a Sumo now, but this one keeps peeking my interest.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > Unboxed mine (053) within the hour from Seiya. Not a fan aesthetically of the albeit comfortable rubber strap. The huge buckle and keeper are not my style. This one will go straight to a variety of NATO straps and Uncle Seiko waffle and tropic instead.
> ...


Honestly very similar case finish. The glossy bezel is the standout visually as well as action-wise. It wears larger in my opinion but not hideously. I believe the Sumo is the better value. This one almost feels too nice.


----------



## Katruje (Jan 13, 2017)

Feels so good with a NATO.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Uh, the 053?


----------



## fourcircle (Dec 29, 2013)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



jdawson said:


> I have no idea if they're grey market or counterfeit, but I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt. I ordered one a couple weeks back, and it arrived pretty quickly (to the US). Quality looks good, solid links and end links, and nice milled clasp fold, although the clasp cover and hold down are stamped (not unusual for Seiko). Unfortunately, I can't tell if the end links fit, as I bought this for an SBDC055 (SPB071 -- the PADI variant of the SPB051/055), and, well, I don't yet have one. :-d
> 
> Maybe strapcode will have oyster and jubilee bracelets in the coming months.


I emailed Seiya-San and asked if he could source a bracelet for the SBDC053 for me. His response was "The bracelet will be available at the end of March costs US$258.00 including shipping. Please contact us sometime later."

I assume this will be a made in Japan quality product since it is fully $113 more than the China made model on eBay!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Got the famous ebay bracelet today. Feels premium and looks great.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Extremel tempted to pick up a sbdc053 off eBay today with their 20% off coupon.. puts it at about 550 usd shipped.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm still not sure I'm understanding what the difference is between the bracelet available on eBay for $140 and the one Seiya will sell for $250.

Are they the same? If they're not, the eBay one must be some sort of knock off or replica, no? 

Or is it just made in a different Seiko factory (ie not in Japan), but still an OEM part? This has me very confused... Don't think I've ever seen this with other Seiko bracelets.


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

Memento Vivere said:


> Are they the same? If they're not, the eBay one must be some sort of knock off or replica, no?


My guess is that these are factory seconds (the listing says that they can be), or the factory is also selling them out the back door. I bought one, and it looks perfect to me; if this is a factory second, I can't tell what the issue is. (However, I don't yet have the watch to go with it, and so I can't test the endlink fitment.)

Can someone with an SPB051/SBDC051 show us a pic of the inscription on the inside of the clasp? It would be interesting to compare the inscription from a known Seiko bracelet to the ebay one (which apparently has two possible inscriptions).



> Or is it just made in a different Seiko factory (ie not in Japan), but still an OEM part?


I doubt that Seiko would have two separate factories making the exact same bracelet (well, unless there were tax or political incentives). That's just too inefficient.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

This was my guess as well. In any case it's a solid bracelet and I would recommend it for 053 owners.



jdawson said:


> My guess is that these are factory seconds (the listing says that they can be), or the factory is also selling them out the back door. I bought one, and it looks perfect to me; if this is a factory second, I can't tell what the issue is. (However, I don't yet have the watch to go with it, and so I can't test the endlink fitment.)
> 
> Can someone with an SPB051/SBDC051 show us a pic of the inscription on the inside of the clasp? It would be interesting to compare the inscription from a known Seiko bracelet to the ebay one (which apparently has two possible inscriptions).
> 
> I doubt that Seiko would have two separate factories making the exact same bracelet (well, unless there were tax or political incentives). That's just too inefficient.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

double post


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Can someone please post a link for the eBay bracelet.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> You reckon I could cut the end and have no fold? I'm not a fan of the fold. Otherwise it's perfect.


Yes you can cut them and burn the cut with a lighter, can get them as good as new.
Having said that ive only done it to zulus not nato's.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Love how the light plays with this baby. My bracelet says St.Steel-B.









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My gorgeous blue 053 to brighten up an otherwise grey day in London.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is my (current) exit-watch. The SBP051 with the dial and hands taken from the SBDC027. I fell in love with the dial and hands of the 027 from the beginning. But from my perspectice the Sumo has too much "flesh" on the case. That modified SBP051 is a perfect combination. I like it a lot.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't know the backgroud history or sourcing of the Ebay bracelet and don't much care. It looks, feels and fits like a quality piece of work and gives any watch in this series a serious lift. I wouldn't be much interested in paying $100 more somewhere else because I really can't see where this one could be improved upon by that amount.


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Can someone please post a link for the eBay bracelet.


I bought via the link in this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/padi-prospex-spb071j1-4594671-3.html#post45344893 (also see that thread for more pics).



RogerP said:


> I don't know the backgroud history or sourcing of the Ebay bracelet and don't much care. It looks, feels and fits like a quality piece of work and gives any watch in this series a serious lift. I wouldn't be much interested in paying $100 more somewhere else because I really can't see where this one could be improved upon by that amount.


Yes, I agree. :-d

Edit: lol, just noticed it was RogerP's post that contained the link ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nanda said:


> Here is my (current) exit-watch. The SBP051 with the dial and hands taken from the SBDC027. I fell in love with the dial and hands of the 027 from the beginning. But from my perspectice the Sumo has too much "flesh" on the case. That modified SBP051 is a perfect combination. I like it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 12961879


Exit watch? Is that like a one watch collection? I love the 027 handset, it makes the watch and would be what I would do as well.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

@Nanda : I totally agree about the SBDC027 dial, it fits perfectly to the case. Here is a picture showing an original SLA017 (left), your modded SPB051 (center), and another SPB051 modded with SLA017 hands (right). Funny to see how close are the SLA017 and SBDC027 dials.
I had sourced an SBDC027 dial to mod a Turtle with SLA027 hands, but I think all this will go on my SPB051 instead.
Is the SBDC027 dial "plug and play" on the SPB051 ?


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

@westy64
Nice comparison. In my opinion the hands of the SLA017 are too short, due to the lower diameter of the SLA017. The length of the hands are very important to me. That is the reason why I also did not choose the hands from Seikoparts that are presented in another thread.

It is not that easy to use the dial of the SBDC027 in the SBP051 because the different position of the date window. You have to remove a pin from the back of the dial. Therefore, you have to be very carefully or you have to know a good watch maker.


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

biscuit141 said:


> Exit watch? Is that like a one watch collection? I love the 027 handset, it makes the watch and would be what I would do as well.


Exit watch means that the search for the* one and only right* watch has an end and that there is no need to look further for other watches, that probably better suited to one. But I wrote *current* exit watch, so maybe my taste will change in the future and the search starts again. ;o)


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Nanda said:


> @westy64
> Nice comparison. In my opinion the hands of the SLA017 are too short, due to the lower diameter of the SLA017. The length of the hands are very important to me. That is the reason why I also did not choose the hands from Seikoparts that are presented in another thread.
> 
> It is not that easy to use the dial of the SBDC027 in the SBP051 because the different position of the date window. You have to remove a pin from the back of the dial. Therefore, you have to be very carefully or you have to know a good watch maker.


Thank you for the advice Nanda. I'm a bit struggled now... I have the SBDC027 dial, and I have the 62MAS handset. It seems that SBDC hands are hard to find, and I think I bought the last SBDC027 dial available, so I can't afford to fail on this mod . I will talk to the watchmaker.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Blue Sunday









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

Memento Vivere said:


> I'm still not sure I'm understanding what the difference is between the bracelet available on eBay for $140 and the one Seiya will sell for $250.
> 
> Are they the same? If they're not, the eBay one must be some sort of knock off or replica, no?
> 
> Or is it just made in a different Seiko factory (ie not in Japan), but still an OEM part? This has me very confused... Don't think I've ever seen this with other Seiko bracelets.


I have both and can quite conclusively say they are the same. While the Seiya quoted price sound quite scary I'd say for this quality it is worth it. It's an extremely well made and comfy bracelet that oust many European brand bracelets (which are also sourced from China) that costs even more when purchased alone.

I have also heard from some self-proclaimed "insiders" that:
1. Both the official one and the eBay one came from the same bracelet factory and is of the same quality and make
2. I mentioned "bracelet factory" cos for the official version the final manufacturing step, namely the inscription of the Seiko logo, was actually done by another factory. Probably an intentional move by Seiko. The inscription on the eBay version was done by yet another factory. 
3. Both are of Japan quality but are "proudly" made in China. In some (not sure if it's all) examples of the international version of the watches the bracelets are actually inscribed with "China" in the inside of the clasp.

Personally I love this bracelet much more than the Sumo bracelet, in which I also finds nothing lacking.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Gentlemen

Thank you for all the posts re: bracelet advice. I just ordered my steel bracelet today from eBay. First time I have ever bought a bracelet before the watch but this addiction has no bounds.


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

My pair of 055 and 059. Same canvas, different color palettes, very different interpretations. The 055 is actually pretty dressy with the emerald+gold scheme, cleaner dial and blingy curvy case 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Thank you for all the posts re: bracelet advice. I just ordered my steel bracelet today from eBay. First time I have ever bought a bracelet before the watch but this addiction has no bounds.


Haha!, smart move, might as well get one in case these cheaper ones go, they look exactly the same.
Im tipping they are the same bracelets from the same factory, no point paying twice as much.
Blues going to look killer on the bracelet.


----------



## bigisland (May 23, 2016)

I have the SLA017 and the 051. I like wearing the 051 so I don't have to worry so much about being careful. I've been looking for the hands of the 027 to make the 051 more like the SLA017, but hadn't considered swapping the dial. Sourcing the hands and dial from an 027 has proven difficult. *Is the dial face on the 027 more shimmery than the 051? *

You've got a great combination there!


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

bigisland said:


> I have the SLA017 and the 051. I like wearing the 051 so I don't have to worry so much about being careful. I've been looking for the hands of the 027 to make the 051 more like the SLA017, but hadn't considered swapping the dial. Sourcing the hands and dial from an 027 has proven difficult. *Is the dial face on the 027 more shimmery than the 051? *
> 
> You've got a great combination there!


I am in the same process of considering the hands swap for my SPB051, and my first idea was to go for 62MAS hands, but WUS membre Nanda showed his works with SBDC027 hands instead of the 62MAS ones (as the 62MAS hands seem too short to fit properly with the SPB051 markers).
I saw this morning a post showing a watch using a DAGAZ handset that could be suitable for the SPB051.
Here it is, I ordered a set this morning (no personal interest).
Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
Wait and see.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Il_Valentino said:


> I wish it was a 40 or 41 mm piece and I wish I could get the blue dial 053 with a bracelet. The fact that Seiko made the SLA017 (the actual recreation, 39/9 mm diameter limited to 2000 pieces) a limited edition enrages me to no end. Here is a perfectly sized Seiko diver for someone who has a smaller wrist and doesn't want to look ostentatious, and it is limited to 2,000 pieces worldwide. Moreover, it will start around $3400 USD and it comes on a silicone strap. Silicone; the material that attracts more dust and other little junk than a window sill in an abandoned house. For that price they could have given us a real, natural, vanilla scented rubber strap that should come on a watch that carries a price tag of over $3k USD. Seiko is improving on a legend with this release, they improved the crystal, the movement, pretty much everything in the specs but they had to stick with silicone for the strap of a piece that is priced the same as lightly used Omega Seamasters.
> 
> I just want Seiko to release a mid range, 40-42 mm diver that isn't super tooly and for a good price. The SLA017 is not that piece and I really hope the lug to lug on the SPB is less than 48 mm so that I can comfortably wear it.
> 
> Sorry for the little rant, I had to get that off my chest.


Still how I feel. And I brought the 053. It's gorgeous but at times I wish it was smaller

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

I also just ordered the bracelet from eBay for my 053....... first time ever I ordered a bracelet for a watch, I've always been more of a leather strap or Nato kinda guy .
Now the long wait begins.........


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

gerzom said:


> I also just ordered the bracelet from eBay for my 053....... first time ever I ordered a bracelet for a watch, I've always been more of a leather strap or Nato kinda guy .
> Now the long wait begins.........


The results are good, but after all the trouble I went to I'm still flipping this on eBay.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Triggers Broom said:


> The results are good, but after all the trouble I went to I'm still flipping this on eBay.


How come? And how much you want for it ? PM me I'm looking for one.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Galaga said:


> How come? And how much you want for it ? PM me I'm looking for one.


I'm rasing funds for a DJ41 which I will pick up today. Currently it's sitting on £29, but I'm hoping that it will fetch around £750 in 9 days time.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Triggers Broom said:


> I'm rasing funds for a DJ41 which I will pick up today. Currently it's sitting on £29, but I'm hoping that it will fetch around £750 in 9 days time.


That's approx AUD$1300. Good luck


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Galaga said:


> That's approx AUD$1300. Good luck


So far it's going well, £360 after less than 1 day.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Triggers Broom said:


> I'm rasing funds for a DJ41 which I will pick up today. Currently it's sitting on £29, but I'm hoping that it will fetch around £750 in 9 days time.


Its 700AU at seiya and japan online store, which is about 600us.

750 pound!!! lol i could just about buy 2 for that, thats 1.3kau lol

The person who pays you that is the person who does zero research.

UK watch buyers pay so much for their watches its insane.

good luck to you if you can get it.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Its 700AU at seiya and japan online store, which is about 600us.
> 
> 750 pound!!! lol i could just about buy 2 for that, thats 1.3kau lol
> 
> ...


$600, so add on $50 for yourself then if you can get them to us in the UK with NO further costs (Import Duty, VAT and handling fees) then you could set up a small business and shift a few over


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Its 700AU at seiya and japan online store, which is about 600us.
> 
> 750 pound!!! lol i could just about buy 2 for that, thats 1.3kau lol
> 
> ...


It's true that we pay high prices for our watches in the UK, but your figures are incorrect, the correct price at Seiya is currently $678 and that's without the bracelet and we have 20% vat plus a handling fee on top. Either way you can't buy what I'm selling in a shop or online and I'm sure in 9 days time the market will decide what the watch is worth.

update: one day down and now stilling at £400 or 722 Australian dollars


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Those eBay bracelet sellers are now asking an extra US$15 because I live in a ‘special’ country that needs another type of shipping. 

Very angry.


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

Galaga said:


> Those eBay bracelet sellers are now asking an extra US$15 because I live in a 'special' country that needs another type of shipping.
> 
> Very angry.


I'd be wary of buying one of these bracelets on eBay, as they might not be genuine.

Edit: I've now looked at the eBay link and I'm sure these are cheap fake bracelets, but I guess you pays your money and take your chances.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Still love it on the silicone strap


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Quick shot while I rock my son to sleep









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Fireice113 said:


> Long time WUS lurker and I've been following this thread for quite a while now. I was just curious if anyone could provide side by side photos of the SBDC051/053 and the 2017 Oris Aquis side by side. Im split between the two and I know many people are calling this the Aquis killer but I just need some help making my decision, which would also be my first ~$1k purchase. Any pictures or opinions on comparing the two is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


I have both the 053 and 051. Can send a side by side when I get a chance

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Triggers Broom (Jul 24, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> I have both the 053 and 051. Can send a side by side when I get a chance
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Triggers Broom said:


>


Thank you sir. And that's funny I just switched the bracelet to the 053 for the first time and WoW! It makes the watch stunning. The 051 is cool but I'm going to either keep it on straps or sell it with the stock rubber from the 053.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

On an olive green leather NATO









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

This watch rocks.


----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

I concur.

Really want to buy the Bracelet.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Triggers Broom said:


> My pics are never going to win any competitions, but the good news is that these watches will.
> 
> The blue version on the bracelet is now able to compete (imo) with Swiss watches fetching three times the cost and upwards of the Seiko, while the black version on the rubber has a all the hallmarks of the spirit of the 62MAS without being a direct homage with an effortless cool retro look.


Agreed

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Maradonio said:


> Is the blue shade in this watch the same as in the padi turtle? Can somebody confirm.


Different

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

ga.ctm5 said:


> My 053 with shark mesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on mesh

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Triggers Broom said:


> It's true that we pay high prices for our watches in the UK, but your figures are incorrect, the correct price at Seiya is currently $678 and that's without the bracelet and we have 20% vat plus a handling fee on top. Either way you can't buy what I'm selling in a shop or online and I'm sure in 9 days time the market will decide what the watch is worth.
> 
> update: one day down and now stilling at £400 or 722 Australian dollars


Currently at £530, I bet you have both hands together at this moment...praying.

Ohhh dear.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

The blue really pops when in the right light.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Just picked up the SBDC053 last week.. what a beautiful piece this is, the blue is so perfect.. b-)


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

Just received the bracelet for my 053......... love it!!

Really works well with watch. Never owned a bracelet fro any of my watches before, but this one will stay on for a while, that's for sure!
Re-seized it my self...... (first time I used "tools" on a watch ;-) )

Thanks to everybody here sharing pics of their 053's on bracelets, you made me do it !!! :-d:-d


----------



## lanatir (Apr 20, 2006)

Signing in with my SPB051!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll get a bracelet eventually, but today it's on a Gray ToxicNato Shiznit.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Soo, I ordered one of these last evening, the blue version. Ever since seeing a real-life-picture of the blue model on a random f71 thread, I completely changed my mind on this (previously had only seen seiko official pics which didn't grab my interest at all). Also didn't know until yesterday that this has zaratsu polishing, diashield, *and* sapphire. 

Basically, very excited and hoping it gets here soon.

Is there a consensus yet for a nickname for these? Across youtube and forums, I've seen a bunch of weird names like 'blue puddle', 'katana', '6rmas', '62mas-reissue' etc..


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Well this is a first. I've owned a lot of dive watches and this is the first one that doesn't suit a Chronissimo. I don't like bracelets so have rhe black on rubber. Irs buttery soft, very comfortable, and critically, it fills the lugs.

Lug filling is always the main advantage of the Chronissimo, and the fact a 20mm gap is turned into a 24mm strap.

But the design of the lugs means its a no go.

Beautiful watch, and for a change, has a great rubber dive strap.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



X2-Elijah said:


> Soo, I ordered one of these last evening, the blue version. Ever since seeing a real-life-picture of the blue model on a random f71 thread, I completely changed my mind on this (previously had only seen seiko official pics which didn't grab my interest at all). Also didn't know until yesterday that this has zaratsu polishing, diashield, *and* sapphire.
> 
> Basically, very excited and hoping it gets here soon.
> 
> Is there a consensus yet for a nickname for these? Across youtube and forums, I've seen a bunch of weird names like 'blue puddle', 'katana', '6rmas', '62mas-reissue' etc..


6rmas is my favourite. I however call the blue version a Seiko Mongoose. Surely I don't have to explain why?















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stamsd (Jun 10, 2010)

Anyone know the dial size on these? I was having trouble finding on the net.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Why would you need to know that information?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

asrael said:


> My pair of 055 and 059. Same canvas, different color palettes, very different interpretations. The 055 is actually pretty dressy with the emerald+gold scheme, cleaner dial and blingy curvy case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just love these 2 versions...

had the SBDC051, but never bonded with it and eventually flipped it....

have the PADI SBDC055 incoming and very much looking forward to getting the blue beast!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

This could very well be that one watch... b-)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

L84AD8 said:


> This could very be that one watch... b-)
> 
> View attachment 13018593


I agree, it's magnificent. Can't wait to get mine.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I could be okay with that too, if I had to.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

therion said:


> Why would you need to know that information?


Maybe he wants to put a domed or tinted crystal in.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Maybe he wants to put a domed or tinted crystal in.


Oh, OK. I admit, I have a pretty poor imagination and I couldn't think of one remotely good reason to spend precious time we have on this planet, to look for this piece of information.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

L84AD8 said:


> This could very well be that one watch... b-)
> 
> View attachment 13018593


The bracelet absolutely ROCKS on this watch and every watch in this series. Terrific pic.


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

One thing that needs mentioning is the rubber is 50g lighter than the bracelet. On the wrist thats huge

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Maddog1970 said:


> ....
> 
> have the PADI SBDC055 incoming and very much looking forward to getting the blue beast!


I predict you will love it.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

daveya said:


> One thing that needs mentioning is the rubber is 50g lighter than the bracelet. On the wrist thats huge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Well it's a noticeable difference, without a doubt. But anybody worn out by lugging around an extra 50g seriously needs to hit the gym. ;-)


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

RogerP said:


> I predict you will love it.


So nice....have the bracelet incoming also...should be here Monday....


----------



## gerzom (May 12, 2017)

Love the bracelet on my 053 😊💙


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

RogerP said:


> Well it's a noticeable difference, without a doubt. But anybody worn out by lugging around an extra 50g seriously needs to hit the gym. ;-)


Lol it's about comfort nothing else. I drive for 4 hours a day, can never get comfortable with a heavy bracelet

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## hammerhd74 (Jan 20, 2018)

Arrived today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashbaug2 (Jun 1, 2017)

My SPB051 with yobokies 62Mas hands (C3 lume). I had to swap chapter rings for a correctly-printed one, but it looks great now. Very comfortable on the Tire Tread strap from Uncle Seiko (20mm).


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

where to get the stainless steel bracelet?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

yvliew said:


> where to get the stainless steel bracelet?


eBay. $165


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

laff79 said:


> eBay. $165


Does the same source also sell just the milled clasp?


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I agree, it's magnificent. Can't wait to get mine.


It's worth it! ;-)



cabfrank said:


> I could be okay with that too, if I had to.


I'm fortunate enough to have a nice collection, but this beauty has been on my wrist for a week straight and it's not coming off yet.. b-)



RogerP said:


> The bracelet absolutely ROCKS on this watch and every watch in this series. Terrific pic.


Totally agree about the bracelet! and thanks for the comment. 



daveya said:


> One thing that needs mentioning is the rubber is 50g lighter than the bracelet. On the wrist thats huge


Especially for someone like me with a wimpy small wrist.. :roll: _BUT_ sometimes the spec doesn't tell the full story, this bracelet combo is seriously comfortable with the weight spread out very evenly, I have other lighter SS watches that I can't keep on the wrist because of weight concentrating on a particular point and causing pain. :think: I love this combo..:-!


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> Does the same source also sell just the milled clasp?


No idea. Doubtful


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Look like cheap SKX with those hands. I want to ask Seiko why they couldn't use the same hands from SLA017 on these. Baffles me.


----------



## vincentle7914 (Jun 27, 2017)

i have sbp055 and sbp059 🙂


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I got my 053 today...it's a super sweet watch...strap is nice and soft and doesn't pull hair and seem too tight...I'm usually a bracelet guy but I'll wear this one ( 7.25" wrist)...and I like the keeper and buckle...and yes and quoted from earlier post...bezel is a chameleon









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The 053 has finally made it to my local AD. And it's "only" 999€. They said they can give me 10% off, because I'm a regular.. What a deal huh?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

therion said:


> The 053 has finally made it to my local AD. And it's "only" 999€. They said they can give me 10% off, because I'm a regular.. What a deal huh?


Most AD's are allowed 10% regular or not. If you a regular push for more.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The watch is 1225$. I don't think that anybody in their right mind would ever buy that. Even at 20% discount. It's 678$ at Seiya.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Took my SBDC053 of the strap and fitted it to this lovely bracelet today:


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

thorien said:


> Took my SBDC053 of the strap and fitted it to this lovely bracelet today:


eBay?


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

laff79 said:


> eBay?


yep:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263428447062?clk_rvr_id=1488315751823&rmvSB=true


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Go my 055 today, best of the PADI versions IMHO......have the mini turtle PADI, and had the SUN065 and Tuna SBBN039 PADIs.

splashed for the bracelet as I am a bracelet guy, but my switch out to an iso style strap later on or leather....

do love the colors on this, with an amazing wave gradient dial, going to be a great honeymoon!




















And the 2 toned lume is a nice touch


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Got my new 053. Love it. I genuinely think this could be my "exit watch" - it literally covers *every* requirement and desire I have in a watch (too many to count). Really love the bezel and all the case detail. The polishing work is really good, too.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

zymphad said:


> Look like cheap SKX with those hands. I want to ask Seiko why they couldn't use the same hands from SLA017 on these. Baffles me.


They need to differentiate from the much higher priced LE SLA017 somehow and this is one way.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

thorien said:


> Took my SBDC053 of the strap and fitted it to this lovely bracelet today


Holy smokes those are some sweet shots.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

thorien said:


> Took my SBDC053 of the strap and fitted it to this lovely bracelet today:


As much as I love Seiko and this series I'm not a fan of their approach for model configurations, forcing mutually exclusive choices between dial color and bracelet/strap type. This looks stunning and should be available out of the box in this form.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

RogerP said:


> Holy smokes those are some sweet shots.


Thanks


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

mitchjrj said:


> As much as I love Seiko and this series I'm not a fan of their approach for model configurations, forcing mutually exclusive choices between dial color and bracelet/strap type. This looks stunning and should be available out of the box in this form.


Agreed! I think it looks great on the bracelet, should have been an option available on purchase.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Slingin drinks with mine today









Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I ordered the same bracelet, can't wait for it to get here. Does it take the Seiko fat bars?



thorien said:


> Took my SBDC053 of the strap and fitted it to this lovely bracelet today:


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Metallman said:


> I ordered the same bracelet, can't wait for it to get here. Does it take the Seiko fat bars?


I honestly can't remember which spring bars I used as I changed over a few straps and bracelets yesterday whilst I was at it! I did my MM300 and a few turtles also.
You're going to love the bracelet though, it's really nice


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Metallman said:


> I ordered the same bracelet, can't wait for it to get here. Does it take the Seiko fat bars?


Yes. I used the ones that came with the watch.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

therion said:


> The 053 has finally made it to my local AD. And it's "only" 999€. They said they can give me 10% off, because I'm a regular.. What a deal huh?


Not to me. 900 euros for a 6R15 with hands that look like they are left overs from SKX parts bin. Meh, that's my take on this watch, meh. I want more for 900 euros, at minimum the 8L35 movement, ceramic bezel, a signed crown, and a clasp that doesn't suck with the worst diver extension I've ever seen, an extension that digs into the softest tender underside of my wrist? Just not comfortable at all.

6R15 in anything more than $600 is just meh to me, rubbish. 6R15 maybe it's reliable and robust, but it's cheap and it looks cheap. The parts themselves look they were crudely manufactured, nothing special at all, especially for 900 euros, to me an insult.

Oh and wait for it... I'd like my chapter ring aligned to absolute perfection for 900 euros, but I already know this model also has this flaw.

Oh and maybe a bezel that doesn't sound hollow and flimsy? With no back play. Could we ask Seiko for a decent watch that micro brands are offering for 60% less? Maybe?

I don't understand why Seiko makes marvelous cases with dial design that blend so well together, so much thought into the design. And then they half-ass, cheapness with their lack of QC, and re-using parts from their cheapest entry level divers. Why can't Seiko just follow through, have a watch from start to finish amazing? And things I listed for many other brands are considered STANDARD, not extra attention, just the norm. 900 euros I believe is a price in which you should expect Seiko to step up their game and really give you an amazing value with standards I find from other brands at half the cost.


----------



## daveya (Nov 21, 2009)

Straight end strap code









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's a beauty...!




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Imo, works well with thin-ish leather straps. (Any strap thicker than 5mm is not so good, because the springbar holes are very low relative to the case; very thick straps kinda lift the watch up).


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

X2-Elijah said:


> Got my new 053. Love it. I genuinely think this could be my "exit watch" - it literally covers *every* requirement and desire I have in a watch (too many to count). Really love the bezel and all the case detail. The polishing work is really good, too.
> 
> View attachment 13032517
> 
> ...


Agreed. I purchased the SPB053 new a few months ago and just picked up the SPB051 today on the forum. Have my sights set on the green and PADI versions.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I haven't seen any pictures of any straps or bracelets that don't look good. It's just a great watch. I'd wear one with a zip tie through the spring bars if I had to.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


> It's a beauty...!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a top watch!!!!


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Kind of dumb question (I think I know the answer), but the SBP051/053 and the SBDC051/053 are exactly the same watches, right? I'm just kind of doubting because of the price difference on eBay.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Received my SBDC053 in the mail from Hong Kong yesterday. It's a beautiful watch but I'm VERY disappointed with the chapter ring alignment.

This is an $800 MSRP watch and I find this unacceptable.

Has anyone found a watchmaker capable of fixing he alignment? Otherwise I figure I'll just have to send it in to Seiko USA for repair.


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

I've been wearing my SPB053 on an Oak and Oscar leather strap. I recently switched it to a NATO. Both are great. I really like the felof the stock rubber strap but as everyone else has stated the metal keeper is literally the worst watch piece I have ever come across. I can't imagine how it was ever green lighted. I love the watch.


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



lxnastynotch93 said:


> Received my SBDC053 in the mail from Hong Kong yesterday. It's a beautiful watch but I'm VERY disappointed with the chapter ring alignment.
> 
> This is an $800 MSRP watch and I find this unacceptable.
> 
> Has anyone found a watchmaker capable of fixing he alignment? Otherwise I figure I'll just have to send it in to Seiko USA for repair.


Seems aligned to me from that pic


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Duplicate post - deleted


----------



## TAG Fan (Aug 27, 2017)

DarthVedder said:


> Kind of dumb question (I think I know the answer), but the SBP051/053 and the SBDC051/053 are exactly the same watches, right? I'm just kind of doubting because of the price difference on eBay.


Yep


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



lxnastynotch93 said:


> Received my SBDC053 in the mail from Hong Kong yesterday. It's a beautiful watch but I'm VERY disappointed with the chapter ring alignment.
> 
> This is an $800 MSRP watch and I find this unacceptable.
> 
> Has anyone found a watchmaker capable of fixing he alignment? Otherwise I figure I'll just have to send it in to Seiko USA for repair.


Simple fix. Duarte at NEWW can do it quickly and back to you within 2 weeks.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Once yer eyes see it, they draw to it.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> Simple fix. Duarte at NEWW can do it quickly and back to you within 2 weeks.


I've spoken with Duarte before. He's a very nice gentleman! He's actually fairly local to me as well. The only thing I worry about is that he tests to 100m and I really would like the watch tested to 200m. I know that superfluous but I need to know that it meets factory specification.

I think the only place that does that is Seiko USA.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



TAG Fan said:


> Seems aligned to me from that pic


Here's another picture that shows it more clearly:


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

My SBDC053 on bracelet

Also, for those of you wanted the sbdc053 on bracelet, I just received an email from Gnomon watches that they are now exclusively selling the watch on bracelet, for $849.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hand swap changes the game


----------



## majestic (Apr 19, 2018)

i am so torn between the 051 and the 053 (with bracelet)

i have the skx007, srp775 and srpb99

if you were me, which would you lean towards? 

i've yet to see either in person


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



majestic said:


> i am so torn between the 051 and the 053 (with bracelet)
> 
> i have the skx007, srp775 and srpb99
> 
> ...


I prefer the 053. The blue is absolutely stunning in person. It ranges from looking black to bright blue to a deep blue depending on the lighting conditions. I also chose the 053 because I didn't have a blue faced watch

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

majestic said:


> i am so torn between the 051 and the 053 (with bracelet)
> 
> i have the skx007, srp775 and srpb99
> 
> ...


The 53 is mesmerizing! Each to his own, but the 51 is your typical homage watch IMHO, which may work for you.

And oh that lume...simply fabulous! It lasts all night for me.

I bought a bracelet for my 53, but frankly the silicone strap is more comfortable on my 6.75"/17cm wrist. It has grown on me.

Finally, the 53 gets as much wrist time as my GS GMT and Rolex Datejust. It's big but who cares, I just enjoy the hell out of it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## majestic (Apr 19, 2018)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



raheelc said:


> I prefer the 053. The blue is absolutely stunning in person. It ranges from looking black to bright blue to a deep blue depending on the lighting conditions
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk





capnttom said:


> The 53 is mesmerizing! Each to his own, but the 51 is your typical homage watch IMHO, which may work for you.
> 
> And oh that lume...simply fabulous! It lasts all night for me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the replies!

That blue on the 53 looks undeniably amazing in pics - and I can't even imagine how it looks in person - but the reason why I was on the fence is because the black on the 51 is just timeless.. but my skx and turtle (and even with the dial on my PADI samurai) should hold me down with that aspect

But I think your two replies alone (and me scanning through the whole thread) have just officially convinced me to go with the 53!

Cheapest I'm seeing is $875us with the bracelet. I probably won't see anything less brand new considering how late I am to the party, right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



majestic said:


> Thank you for the replies!
> 
> That blue on the 53 looks undeniably amazing in pics - and I can't even imagine how it looks in person - but the reason why I was on the fence is because the black on the 51 is just timeless.. but my skx and turtle should hold me down with that aspect
> 
> ...


You wont be disappointed! Gnomon watches has it for $849 with free express shipping. They usually throw in a free nato strap and cleaning cloth with the watch too. Great service! Link:

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/prospex-200m-automatic-blue-bracelet-ref-sbdc053

I bought my sbdc053 on the strap from them for $650 before it was officially available on the bracelet. I sourced the bracelet for $150 from ebay so overall cost me $800.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I'll be the odd man out and put in a pitch for the 051. I like blue watches, and have a few, but when I saw both watches in the store, the blue just didn't do it for me. Maybe I was in a mood for a more timeless, classic look, but as an homage, the black just makes more sense to me. Nothing wrong with the blue, but if you're after the homage thing, the black is right on target in my book. BTW, I have an SLA017 which I love, but I still enjoy wearing the 051 just as much as it adds something different to the line. Both are fantastic watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



raheelc said:


> You wont be disappointed! Gnomon watches has it for $849 with free express shipping. They usually throw in a free nato strap and cleaning cloth with the watch too. Great service! Link:
> 
> http://www.gnomonwatches.com/prospex-200m-automatic-blue-bracelet-ref-sbdc053
> 
> ...


Good news that this supplier has saw the light and offered this beautiful piece with the steel bracelet.

I also sourced the steel bracelet from eBay. I haven't checked it properly yet as I haven't purchased the watch and it still has the plastic on but do you think the bracelet has the the diashield coating in it ?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> Good news that this supplier has saw the light and offered this beautiful piece with the steel bracelet.
> 
> I also sourced the steel bracelet from eBay. I haven't checked it properly yet as I haven't purchased the watch and it still has the plastic on but do you think the bracelet has the the diashield coating in it ?


I'm honestly not sure if it has the diashield coating on the bracelet (it did not come with the diashield tag on it). That being said it has held up quite well so far and I barely see any scratches or marks on it at all.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



raheelc said:


> I'm honestly not sure if it has the diashield coating on the bracelet (it did not come with the diashield tag on it). That being said it has held up quite well so far and I barely see any scratches or marks on it at all.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I'd rather not have it. If you do put a scratch on it. The scratch stays and cannot be buffed out unless you take all the diashield off.

Silly product, for steel bracelets.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> I'd rather not have it. If you do put a scratch on it. The scratch stays and cannot be buffed out unless you take all the diashield off.
> 
> Silly product, for steel bracelets.


Valid point. Honestly, I never really cared about having (or not) the coating. steel bracelets are going to get scratches regardless of how careful you are. Adds character to a watch IMO.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 &amp;amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Got my bracelet thru eBay as well, and it arrived last week. Finally sized it today. Was going to try out a MM300 clasp on it just to see, but this bracelet obviously tapers to slightly less than 18mm. It will fit, just too much play for my liking.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Finally got the bracelet for this one and sized it over the weekend. Really like it!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks great! I also ordered one from eBay last week but I'm still waiting on it.

Can't wait to get it on the bracelet. I've gotta say the watch is every bit as nice as an Omega SMP for 60% less.



59yukon01 said:


> Finally got the bracelet for this one and sized it over the weekend. Really like it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Looks great! I also ordered one from eBay last week but I'm still waiting on it.
> 
> Can't wait to get it on the bracelet. I've gotta say the watch is every bit as nice as an Omega SMP for 60% less.


This watch has definitely exceeded my expectations, and that was even before I got the bracelet.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Chameleon blue bezel...

















Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## zen_ (Jun 18, 2015)

Does anyone who purchased the bracelet for the 053/055 separately from yangmingwen-store remember how long shipping took? Obviously, there are not a lot of sellers to choose from for this particular item, but I didn't notice that eBay quotes up to two months for shipping until after buying it.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

zen_ said:


> Does anyone who purchased the bracelet for the 053/055 separately from yangmingwen-store remember how long shipping took? Obviously, there are not a lot of sellers to choose from for this particular item, but I didn't notice that eBay quotes up to two months for shipping until after buying it.


I asked the seller to expedite shipping. Shipped via Fedex and I paid an extra $15 for the shipping. Had the bracelet in 3-4 days.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

zen_ said:


> Does anyone who purchased the bracelet for the 053/055 separately from yangmingwen-store remember how long shipping took? Obviously, there are not a lot of sellers to choose from for this particular item, but I didn't notice that eBay quotes up to two months for shipping until after buying it.


Ordered mine March 27th and received it April 16th.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Ordered mine March 27th and received it April 16th.


Well that's disappointing. I ordered mine on 4/15 and it's said "processed through Hangzhou EMS" for a week now .


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Well that's disappointing. I ordered mine on 4/15 and it's said "processed through Hangzhou EMS" for a week now .


That's about what mine said, and then all of a sudden it was in Chicago customs. Within a week I had it.


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

raheelc said:


> I asked the seller to expedite shipping. Shipped via Fedex and I paid an extra $15 for the shipping. Had the bracelet in 3-4 days.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

I’m lookong to buy the spb053. Should I buy the JDM version to ensure I don’t get one with a misaligned chapter ring? If so, which site and the best price? 

I greatly appreciate all your guys help.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

Jason Bourne said:


> I'm lookong to buy the spb053. Should I buy the JDM version to ensure I don't get one with a misaligned chapter ring? If so, which site and the best price?
> 
> I greatly appreciate all your guys help.


Your chances are the same, JDM or otherwise


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Oh wow. Thank you. 

Then I wonder what site people have had the best luck?


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

zen_ said:


> Does anyone who purchased the bracelet for the 053/055 separately from yangmingwen-store remember how long shipping took? Obviously, there are not a lot of sellers to choose from for this particular item, but I didn't notice that eBay quotes up to two months for shipping until after buying it.


yeah, it quoted 2 months for me too, but the bracelet got here well faster than that. Arrived yesterday, the ebay order was done on April 4th. So.. that's approx. 3 weeks or so. Kinda long, but OK. On the upside, the bracelet (incl. clasp) is def. diashielded - it has exactly the same, slightly odd smooth feel on touch that the case has.


----------



## DickoryDoc (Jan 25, 2016)

Dat lume...


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

One last question and sorry to be a bother:

https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-prospex-200m-diver-automatic-sbdc053

Would you trust Seiyajapan as the cheapest and most trustworthy for the spb053?

Thank you!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jason Bourne said:


> One last question and sorry to be a bother:
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-prospex-200m-diver-automatic-sbdc053
> 
> ...


Seiya is top notch from what I've read, but it can be bought cheaper here.

http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/spb053


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Jason Bourne said:


> I'm lookong to buy the spb053. Should I buy the JDM version to ensure I don't get one with a misaligned chapter ring? If so, which site and the best price?
> 
> I greatly appreciate all your guys help.


Probably the same

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can anyone else attest as to whether they think the ebay bracelets come with the diashield coating? How do the ebay bracelets hold up to scratching and scuffs? I'm curious as to whether these bracelets are the same as on the sbdc051 or are they potentially of a lesser quality.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mreal75 said:


> Can anyone else attest as to whether they think the ebay bracelets come with the diashield coating? How do the ebay bracelets hold up to scratching and scuffs? I'm curious as to whether these bracelets are the same as on the sbdc051 or are they potentially of a lesser quality.


I have one and they didn't come with any diashield tags.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I have one and they didn't come with any diashield tags.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you buying the 053?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> When you buying the 053?


Before I go to Europe.


----------



## OCDRob (Apr 18, 2016)

I received my sbdc053 yesterday. What a beautiful watch. The case design is amazing. But with the good comes the bad. My watch has the misaligned chapter ring. The seller will take it back and exchange it and even take a pic of the replacement for me to approve before shipping. Do I really want to put myself and the seller through the hassle. I have a padi turtle with the same issue but its never bothered me with that watch, the round indices help hide the problem and it was only $300 vs. $800. Here is a pic of the watch. At 12 its not bad but from 4 on it gets worse, most noticeable at 6 ( to my eyes ).


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Mreal75 said:


> Can anyone else attest as to whether they think the ebay bracelets come with the diashield coating? How do the ebay bracelets hold up to scratching and scuffs? I'm curious as to whether these bracelets are the same as on the sbdc051 or are they potentially of a lesser quality.


If it matters to you that the bracelet is Diashield coated then pony up the extra dough for OEM. My ebay bracelet has no scratches and does not appear to be lacking in quality in any respect. I would not be interested in paying $100 more for guaranteed OEM, but it's your money and your call. I'm not trying to sell you either one.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

OCDRob said:


> I received my sbdc053 yesterday. What a beautiful watch. The case design is amazing. But with the good comes the bad. My watch has the misaligned chapter ring. The seller will take it back and exchange it and even take a pic of the replacement for me to approve before shipping. Do I really want to put myself and the seller through the hassle. I have a padi turtle with the same issue but its never bothered me with that watch, the round indices help hide the problem and it was only $300 vs. $800. Here is a pic of the watch. At 12 its not bad but from 4 on it gets worse, most noticeable at 6 ( to my eyes ).


I would send it back.

Just to be clear, these chapter rings aren't misaligned - they're misprinted.

Whatever is going on with Seiko in their printing process for the chapter rings isn't good. They need to fix that process, and THEN they can charge upmarket prices. Nobody's going to pay north of $1000 for a watch with misprints on it...


----------



## OCDRob (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you for the clarification nastynotch. Are the chapter ring and dial 1 piece? One thing I noticed was that the indeces themselves seemed to be incosistently spaced. If you look back at my picture you can see 12-3 line up ok, not perfect but close. At 4 is when things start going south.
I really tried to let it not bother me but the 6’o clock marker being so far off couldnt be ingnored. So far the seller has been very responsive and I dont anticipate any problems returning it. Like others have stated I may have to start purchasing seikos in person only. When its all said and done this transaction will have taken more time and effort than I care too on a watch purchase.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

RogerP said:


> If it matters to you that the bracelet is Diashield coated then pony up the extra dough for OEM. My ebay bracelet has no scratches and does not appear to be lacking in quality in any respect. I would not be interested in paying $100 more for guaranteed OEM, but it's your money and your call. I'm not trying to sell you either one.


Thanks for the info. Looks like the eBay bracelet is the best bet, especially at almost half the price of other dealers. I also messaged the eBay seller and they confirmed that it does contain the diashield coating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 22, 2017)

I really wish these were a bit cheaper. The cases would be awesome for mods. Beautiful watches if you want a stock Seiko, but too expensive for modding for me.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Think I'm putting my 053 up for sale. Only worn it a few times and haven't bonded with it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



zen_ said:


> Does anyone who purchased the bracelet for the 053/055 separately from yangmingwen-store remember how long shipping took? Obviously, there are not a lot of sellers to choose from for this particular item, but I didn't notice that eBay quotes up to two months for shipping until after buying it.


2.5 weeks. Worth the wait. It's the most comfortable Seiko bracelet I've worn yet.


----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

As far as Ebay sellers and a good price, anyone have a link for the spb053? And would shipping really take weeks coming from Japan to the US?

Thank you


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

i think the hands are fine.... its modern.
i just saw them in the shops and the buils is really amzing...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

In case people here are interested in how these stack up to a microbrand diver...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-6rmas-vs-nth-sub-photocomparison-4696125.html


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

OCDRob said:


> Thank you for the clarification nastynotch. Are the chapter ring and dial 1 piece? One thing I noticed was that the indeces themselves seemed to be incosistently spaced. If you look back at my picture you can see 12-3 line up ok, not perfect but close. At 4 is when things start going south.
> I really tried to let it not bother me but the 6'o clock marker being so far off couldnt be ingnored. So far the seller has been very responsive and I dont anticipate any problems returning it. Like others have stated I may have to start purchasing seikos in person only. When its all said and done this transaction will have taken more time and effort than I care too on a watch purchase.


I'm really disappointed in the fact that Seiko is regularly having this issue at this price point too. I figured once you approached Tuna pricing these issues were much more rare. I've never had a misaligned Tuna. I've never had a dress watch misaligned either. I've heard of it happening very rarely to SARBs, but almost every Seiko diver I've owned under $1k were at least slightly off.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Hope this is right place:


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

@laff79 Nice mod! How well does the lume match up on the yobokies hands to the dial? I'm assuming those are the c3 version?


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



pixel_pusher said:


> @laff79 Nice mod! How well does the lume match up on the yobokies hands to the dial? I'm assuming those are the c3 version?


Nevermind, found someone created another thread that answered that question: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/yobokies-62mas-hands-sbdc051-053-spb051-053-a-4565613.html


----------



## pixel_pusher (Oct 15, 2012)

pixel_pusher said:


> @laff79 Nice mod! How well does the lume match up on the yobokies hands to the dial? I'm assuming those are the c3 version?


Nevermind, found someone created another thread that answered that question: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/yobokies-62mas-hands-sbdc051-053-spb051-053-a-4565613.html


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I just ordered my 053 from this site (Monday) and I was impressed with their customer service responses and prompt notice of shipping information. I'll let you know when it arrives.

Lee



59yukon01 said:


> Seiya is top notch from what I've read, but it can be bought cheaper here.
> 
> Seiko Prospex Diver SPB053 Reedition 62MAS (SBDC053) - Shopping In Japan .NET


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Does this bracelet have a diver's extension? I don't have a need for that.



laff79 said:


> 2.5 weeks. Worth the wait. It's the most comfortable Seiko bracelet I've worn yet.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



kinglee said:


> Does this bracelet have a diver's extension? I don't have a need for that.


Yes it has that little pop out piece like the Sumo and other Seiko bracelets. Personally wish it didn't have that however its not too obtrusive.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Just realized MM1000 tuna has the same hands..


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

yvliew said:


> Just realized MM1000 tuna has the same hands..


They're Seiko's go to hands right now. I don't love them, but they look fine to me on this watch.


----------



## PrimeTime0099 (Feb 15, 2015)

Love that dial!


----------



## EdwardChen (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, I've been looking at this watch for a while now and finally picked one up. I don't mind the hands, and in general there's a lot that I do like about the watch: domed sapphire crystal, sloped bezel insert, coin edge bezel, simple lugs/case design, polished outline applied indices, 3 o'clock crown, no day (would have liked no date even more), and trapezoidal hour markers.

I did happen to get one with a chapter ring misalignment/misprint though. I got such a good price on eBay though, I'm not gonna sweat it.


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

MM300 gold hands mod inc, will be posting it as soon as i get it modded. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aiwallace4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Inscrutable said:


> MM300 gold hands mod inc, will be posting it as soon as i get it modded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The green is awesome..anyone think these will come down in price a bit?

Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

aiwallace4 said:


> The green is awesome..anyone think these will come down in price a bit?
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


No, the greens only going up in price, its a LE.


----------



## aiwallace4 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you

Sent from my LG-TP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## zen_ (Jun 18, 2015)

My only concern is how the blue coating on the bezel holds up, because this one is going to be worn, a lot. This is the first piece I've bought in two years that instantly had the _yes_ factor straight away. I'd almost lost hope!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

EdwardChen said:


> Well, I've been looking at this watch for a while now and finally picked one up. I don't mind the hands, and in general there's a lot that I do like about the watch: domed sapphire crystal, sloped bezel insert, coin edge bezel, simple lugs/case design, polished outline applied indices, 3 o'clock crown, no day (would have liked no date even more), and trapezoidal hour markers.
> 
> I did happen to get one with a chapter ring misalignment/misprint though. I got such a good price on eBay though, I'm not gonna sweat it.


You mention a couple things in particular that are thing I don't understand why Seiko does and they did get right on this one. Sapphire crystal and sloped bezels. I scratch every Hardlex I get almost instantly and I really don't like flat bezels. I didn't like it on the 007 and really didn't like it on the MM300 either. Maybe I should pick one of these up.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Mine just arrived, about 30 minutes ago. Special delivery separate from our regular US postal service. 7 days from order to arrival, I'm impressed. It is a gorgeous watch. I love the band, but it is just too long. I'll spend some time trying to find a leather strap that is a good match for the blue. I'm not a fan of NATO style bands.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Inscrutable said:


> MM300 gold hands mod inc, will be posting it as soon as i get it modded.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking forward to this! The final result should be stunning.


----------



## jonno83 (Feb 6, 2015)

kinglee said:


> Mine just arrived, about 30 minutes ago. Special delivery separate from our regular US postal service. 7 days from order to arrival, I'm impressed. It is a gorgeous watch. I love the band, but it is just too long. I'll spend some time trying to find a leather strap that is a good match for the blue. I'm not a fan of NATO style bands.
> 
> View attachment 13125125


I am tempted to get the 053 but don't want the strap tail to stick out.

What's your wrist size ?


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

7 inch. Yes I don't like the tail sticking out like that either. I would shorten it but that is an almost $100 strap and I don't have the guts! I'm looking at some brown leather options.



jonno83 said:


> I am tempted to get the 053 but don't want the strap tail to stick out.
> 
> What's your wrist size ?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Compared my ebay bracelet to the real bracelet on the 051 in store. They are identical.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

josayeee said:


> Compared my ebay bracelet to the real bracelet on the 051 in store. They are identical.


I've read the same from other owners as well. Bought mine thru eBay and even though there was not a Diashield tag it sure wears like it had it. Usually after a week my clasp would look abused, but not so with this.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> I've read the same from other owners as well. Bought mine thru eBay and even though there was not a Diashield tag it sure wears like it had it. Usually after a week my clasp would look abused, but not so with this.


+1

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## timboogeyman (Oct 24, 2014)

Can I just continue to beat the dead horse of me loving this watch but HATING the size? Only reason I haven't bought yet. Give me a 40mm, please.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

timboogeyman said:


> Can I just continue to beat the dead horse of me loving this watch but HATING the size? Only reason I haven't bought yet. Give me a 40mm, please.


Yes you can. Ultimately I am parting ways with mine because of the size. I wish it was 42mm MAX. 40mm would be much better.


----------



## capnttom (Sep 28, 2012)

raheelc said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Agreed, I'm very pleased with my eBay bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Yes you can. Ultimately I am parting ways with mine because of the size. I wish it was 42mm MAX. 40mm would be much better.


I'm another one who let mine go because of the size. Would have loved 40mm.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I find the size perfect for my 7" wrist. Currently on a dark blue leather band. I love this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

kinglee said:


> I find the size perfect for my 7" wrist. Currently on a dark blue leather band. I love this watch!


Agreed. I wouldn't change a thing. And nice strap.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

kinglee said:


> I find the size perfect for my 7" wrist. Currently on a dark blue leather band. I love this watch!


Agreed. I wouldn't change a thing. And nice strap.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

kinglee said:


> I find the size perfect for my 7" wrist. Currently on a dark blue leather band. I love this watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using my thumbs.


Totally agree! Just tried it on and was pleasantly surprised with how well it wore on the wrist.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm continuing my search for the perfect leather band for the 053. I had tried a blue leather one but it would not accept the original "fat" spring bars and it almost fell off using 22mm standard bars. So I dug around in my bin and found this 22mm tan supposedly leather band and it was a perfect fit. Just a slight bit of compression to get it between the lugs. No doubt the band was closer to 21mm than 22mm. Also I could use the "fat" spring bars which offered a better and stronger attachment. So don't be afraid to try some of the other bands you might have on hand!


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

kinglee said:


> I'm continuing my search for the perfect leather band for the 053. I had tried a blue leather one but it would not accept the original "fat" spring bars and it almost fell off using 22mm standard bars. So I dug around in my bin and found this 22mm tan supposedly leather band and it was a perfect fit. Just a slight bit of compression to get it between the lugs. No doubt the band was closer to 21mm than 22mm. Also I could use the "fat" spring bars which offered a better and stronger attachment. So don't be afraid to try some of the other bands you might have on hand!
> 
> View attachment 13135017
> 
> ...


Since the lugs are only 20mm, you won't have to squeeze in a 20mm strap. I'm using 20mm NATOs and they fit like a glove.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

One of my favourite angles of the 051, love the Uncle Seiko waffle!


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Double post!


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

I got my SPB053 in January and love it except for a couple of annoyances. 

First, it started off running a consistent -12s/d on the wrist, but has slowly shifted to -22s/d when constantly worn. I'm not too impressed with my first 6r15. 

Secondly, when the minute hand points exactly to 12 the hour hand is always about a minute marker behind the hour indice on the dial.

Any of you run into these problems? The bezel and chapter ring alignment is perfect on my example.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Nathanours said:


> I got my SPB053 in January and love it except for a couple of annoyances.
> 
> First, it started off running a consistent -12s/d on the wrist, but has slowly shifted to -22s/d when constantly worn. I'm not too impressed with my first 6r15.
> 
> ...


-22s/d is out of spec, can't you just send to to Seiko to get it fixed or back to the place you bought it as it's still under warranty?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Nathanours said:


> I got my SPB053 in January and love it except for a couple of annoyances.
> 
> First, it started off running a consistent -12s/d on the wrist, but has slowly shifted to -22s/d when constantly worn. I'm not too impressed with my first 6r15.
> 
> ...


-22s/d is out of spec, can't you just send to to Seiko to get it fixed or back to the place you bought it as it's still under warranty?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't really lust after this watch when it first came out, but thought I'd try it due to the the sub $500 sale price I found. It exceeded my expectations, so I also sourced the bracelet. One of my favorites now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

See you guys in a bit...starting at the beginning of this thread...I've got some reading ahead...I'm curious to see how my interest is after 2000 posts.

Thanks to those posting the 053 on the what are you wearing thread in the divers forum to lure me down this rabbit hole. You know who you are...you've seen my likes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I didn't really lust after this watch when it first came out, but thought I'd try it due to the the sub $500 sale price I found. It exceeded my expectations, so I also sourced the bracelet. One of my favorites now.


Where did you get your bracelet? I'm interested in picking up a bracelet for my 053, but I don't want to spend more than about $75 on it. I've seen lower cost bracelets, but I prefer the look with end links that actually fit the watch.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

customwise said:


> Where did you get your bracelet? I'm interested in picking up a bracelet for my 053, but I don't want to spend more than about $75 on it. I've seen lower cost bracelets, but I prefer the look with end links that actually fit the watch.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-N...1-SBDC053-SBDC055-Bracelet-band-/263428447062


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

My luck with Seiko watches has not been the best lately, I keep getting watches with misaligned/misprinted dials, chapter rings, etc. I have received a SBDC053 today and I think I got another lemon. My eyes may be playing tricks, but I'm pretty sure that the date is sitting too high. And the bezel is misaligned by half of a click. I can set the 12 to be right between two clicks, but it's not the same..Here are two pics, please tell me if I'm only seeing things that are not really there:



There's also a thing about the movement that I find odd - after I'm done setting the time and I push the crown all the way in to screw it back down, it still engages the hands and they move as I screw the crown. That's not normal, is it?


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The issue is a bit more obvious in this pic:


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

therion said:


> The issue is a bit more obvious in this pic:


Not to add to it but the chapter ring is misprinted. It's the minutes hash at 12 lines up but not at 6.


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

To the above poster, I have the bezel misalignment and it bothered me at first but now I don't really notice it. The lume dot on my bezel is also off center in the triangle but it is what it is. I'm not going to lose any sleep over it, it's a $600 watch. If it was a $10,000 watch I'd expect perfection. The hands moving while screwing in the crown is a concern though. Mine does not do that.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I paid a bit more than 600$, we're not so lucky over here  It bugs me because I used to love Seiko for delivering loads of bang for the buck. My SKX007 is perfect in every way and it was 190$. I used to own the Sawtooth, Sumo, Tuna, a couple of baby Tunas and had zero issues. But lately it's all about misprints and misalignments and it's quite annoying. I used to prefer "Made in Japan" products for a good reason, but I'm not so sure anymore.
The crown issue worries me the most of all, especially because it doesn't happen every time I screw the crown in. And I'm not being clumsy or anything, I have my share of experience with mechanical watches.

@Premise : I've noticed that too...

So what's the verdict? Send the damn thing back?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Okay gentlemen. I must be an idiot. How do you open up the divers extension? I just got and sized the bracelet on my 053. Seiko's pin and colar system can't defeat me, but I can't open the divers extension. Obligatory picture.








Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Okay gentlemen. I must be an idiot. How do you open up the divers extension? I just got and sized the bracelet on my 053. Seiko's pin and colar system can't defeat me, but I can't open the divers extension. Obligatory picture.
> View attachment 13140713
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Get your finger tip/nail between the extension hinge and the bracelet and push it down away from the bracelet, then push the clasp cover part of the extension toward the main clasp cover and lift it to unhook it. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

clyde_frog said:


> Get your finger tip/nail between the extension hinge and the bracelet and push it down away from the bracelet, then push the clasp cover part of the extension toward the main clasp cover and lift it to unhook it. Hope that makes sense.


Lol, awesome! Thanks. I was yanking and tugging and applying way too much pressure. Knew I must have been doing something wrong. It's not a feature I will ever use, but was just curious.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

justin86 said:


> Lol, awesome! Thanks. I was yanking and tugging and applying way too much pressure. Knew I must have been doing something wrong. It's not a feature I will ever use, but was just curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Yeah I don't think most people will. They need to change over to the much more useful ratchet type that, for example, Citizen use. It's so nice being able to adjust by tiny increments whenever you want without needing a tool. That Seiko extension is probably the worst feature on most of their diver's watches, it's just so cheap, poorly designed and completely useless to most of the people who will buy one. I'm thinking of buying one or two of these from strapcode to replace my Seiko clasps, it doesn't have the fold over safety catch thing though and they aren't cheap either.

https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...ension-clasp-brushed-p-3211.html#.WvuEE2gvxhE


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

therion said:


> I paid a bit more than 600$, we're not so lucky over here  It bugs me because I used to love Seiko for delivering loads of bang for the buck. My SKX007 is perfect in every way and it was 190$. I used to own the Sawtooth, Sumo, Tuna, a couple of baby Tunas and had zero issues. But lately it's all about misprints and misalignments and it's quite annoying. I used to prefer "Made in Japan" products for a good reason, but I'm not so sure anymore.
> The crown issue worries me the most of all, especially because it doesn't happen every time I screw the crown in. And I'm not being clumsy or anything, I have my share of experience with mechanical watches.
> 
> @Premise : I've noticed that too...
> ...


Yeah I'd probably send it back.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well I did it! Read all of this thread and the owners thread. Thanks to everyone who has been contributing. Great pics and reading! I reckon I gave a good "likes" bump to many here.

Why I am here? 
I guess the shortest way to say it is my collection needs a Seiko Auto Diver (of course!)and has been lacking one since my sumo was consolidated into a more expensive piece. The 51/53 (I hoped a good nickname would emerge through the thread) caught my attention as a moderately sized diver with typical Seiko bold design but a bit more straight forward than some other offerings. I like that a lot.

I went into this assuming I would trend towards my conservative nature and be drawn to the 51. However the mercurial blue 53 started calling to me more and more. I think it is a result of looking at so many pictures and realizing that while there is an Element of class with these 2 it is still clearly a diving sport watch especially with that bold handset (which also grew on me). In light of that the more fun and lively blue seems a more cohesive design and a better fit for in my collection where I have other black divers to be classy.

I really like the quality of the applied and filled markers which are a step up from the sumo which are printed on top of bases. I like the case design and shape that blends straightforward retro aesthetics with some elegant Case finishing and softening. The short lugs make it appear to wear well with many straps without a gap. Of course that blue dial looks dynamic. Bezel font and layout is nice and of course the coin edge.

Even after reading everything I do have some questions which I would love to throw out there:

On the 53, how often does the bezel appear that vibrant teal? In most lights does it match the dial colour or not? Too flashy and "loud"?

The 53 comes on rubber (for the most part) that's fine as I think this may suit my tastes and budget on a strap more anyhow. In addition the end link design of the bracelet extends the lug to lug length which isn't ideal for me. I am not fan of accordion straps and think the 53 deserves something sleeker. I would probably put it on a tropic or plainish rubber. 
Is the OEM buckle 20mm or does it taper all the way down to 18mm? It may be nice to swap the buckle to a new strap. I reckon a 20/20 non tapering would like best.

I saw surprising few side profile shots of the 51/53 and would love to see more to get a good read on the lug curvature. While there was much discussion about lug length and wrist top surface area, I think that is only a good start as lug shape and curvature contribute just as much or more. A flat bottomed 48mm long watch can fit worse than a 50mm watch that curves and hugs the wrist nicely. I had a sumo in the past and it wore fine on my flattish 6.75-7" wrist, but that watch curves very nicely down on the wrist. 
Does anyone have a sumo to compare the lug curvature in profile to?

I have a steinhart ocean series watch and I can just pull it off. The specs are very similar on the 51/53 and I reckon it may actually fit better having a tad more curve and softer/rounder finishing on the lugs. Does anyone have a 51/53 and a steiny ocean to compare?

Here are some shots of how the OT500 fits me. I find these angles actually the most useful for determining fit and avoiding lens distortion. If anyone has any shots like these of the 51/53 that would be awesome too.




























What's the best place to buy now? Used?
One benefit of used is it appears you can get in for about $100 less and maybe get some assurance on alignment. I would go into this half expecting a misprinted chapter ring (I think the main culprit of the "misalignment") my sumo was off and I lived with it. It sucks but it's part of the deal, clearly these all meet QC so I wouldn't expect a seller to necessarily exchange it. It is what it is.

I reckon the 51/53 would visually appear a larger watch with the big dial opening and slim bezel. That may be what contributes most to it's apparent size.

Thanks so much in advance for your consideration and replies, I really appreciate the community here to help (read-enable) us all sort out watches we likely can not try in person first.

Cheers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The bezel color doesn't match the dial color, but it's a very unique color and a pleasure to look at.

The case has a much nicer profile than Steinhart ( had 3 so far, all 42mm ) and it hugs your wrist. I have no wrist shots, since I'm returning mine due to misalignment and movement issues, but here's a photo for a better idea. It's similar to Sumo profile.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Outside in the natural light


Can't complain about the lume


----------



## SiennaB (May 3, 2018)

Huge fan of both of these watches.

Love how they look to both the past and present. Had a chance to get hands on with both in work and wish I had one!


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

The 051 is very comfortable. I've been wearing it for a week straight since it came in.

7 3/8" wrist here.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks Therion! That helps, I'm sorry about yours, hopefully it can be resolved are you getting another or cashing out?

Looking forward to hearing other opinions,


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Thanks Therion! That helps, I'm sorry about yours, hopefully it can be resolved are you getting another or cashing out?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing other opinions,


No problem mate, I'm glad I could help! I'm cashing out, the seller doesn't get what my problem is, he says it's the best he can get. My only complaint is that I have asked specifically about these issues before payment and was assured that it's a perfect unit. Well, live and learn..


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

A size comparison with two of the most common Seiko divers

Excuse the dust, the phone camera sees things that are not really there ;-)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bummer Therion, thats frustrating. Hopefully you can find a new watch to sink it into that brings you more joy.

Good luck!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bummer Therion, thats frustrating. Hopefully you can find a new watch to sink it into that brings you more joy.

Good luck!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Well I did it! Read all of this thread and the owners thread. Thanks to everyone who has been contributing. Great pics and reading! I reckon I gave a good "likes" bump to many here.
> 
> Why I am here?
> I guess the shortest way to say it is my collection needs a Seiko Auto Diver (of course!)and has been lacking one since my sumo was consolidated into a more expensive piece. The 51/53 (I hoped a good nickname would emerge through the thread) caught my attention as a moderately sized diver with typical Seiko bold design but a bit more straight forward than some other offerings. I like that a lot.
> ...


Couple of quick deck pics. My wrist is 7" and I'd say it wears a little smaller than my Blumo.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yukon,
That's a great couple shots. Super appreciated. Exactly what I was looking for and pretty encouraging. 

I think you may just enable me again!

What's the scuttlebutt on the durability of the laquer finish?
I suppose with the these, the LE sumo and the MM300 there should be some anecdotal evidence of who it does. 
Better, worse than aluminum?

Man I have missed having a strong Seiko diver. I think this tops the sumo for me but I better double check it with some Blumos first.

As a blumo connoisseur Yukon what day you about the two watches and how the blues compare?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



boatswain said:


> Yukon,
> That's a great couple shots. Super appreciated. Exactly what I was looking for and pretty encouraging.
> 
> I think you may just enable me again!
> ...


I do love a good blue, and Seiko does them the best imo.

As you can see by this picture the Blumo dial and bezel match, but more in a matte finish look. Pretty consistent look regardless of light.










The SPB053 I'd say is a more vibrant blue in the dial and needs to be seen in person. The bezel is a chameleon as it seems to look teal, deep blue, and even black depending on light, all of which works with the dial imo. Here's a bunch of pictures to show what I mean.










At first I wasn't sure I liked the watch, but I jumped on it when it went on sale for $498.00 just to try it, knowing I could sell it for that if I didn't like it. Really glad I did as it surprisingly has become a favorite. Still has the vintage vibe with a touch of modern. I added the OEM bracelet later and enjoy it even more now as I can wear it with my dress shirts.

Noticed one in the SF with bracelet for $700, which is very fair. The bracelet on eBay is advertised at $165.00.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks as always Yukon. Great pics. Some of those definitely lured me in here!

I loved the blue on my SBDC003 Blumo, one of the best matte dials and blues i have ever seen. I miss it...

The 53 blue has grown on me seeing pictures like yours scattered through the forum and caused me to dive in deeper. My watch collection has reverted back to a much more conservative baseline and i wonder if the 53 and its dynamic colour would add a little spice. Normally i would tend to the conservative like the blumo or a 51. I could see the 53 being a really fun watch to wear especially in the summer. Would you say most of the time it is a dark and consistent blue on the dial and bezel and just pops in direct light? Or is it more active than that?

The case does look nicely conjured and i like to wear my watches snug above the wrist bone so i reckon it may nestle in nicely on my wrist, though its probably pretty bold.

What is the dial opening/crystal size? That contributes to how "big" a watch wears i find. For example a 40mm slim bezelled minimalist watch can appear larger than a 40mm sub styled diver as the dial opening and dial is larger.

Thanks Yukon and everyone for the patient answers, hopefully this helps others out too.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> At first I wasn't sure I liked the watch, but I jumped on it when it went on sale for $498.00 just to try it, knowing I could sell it for that if I didn't like it..


That is a very good price! May I know where and when you bought it?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



boatswain said:


> Thanks as always Yukon. Great pics. Some of those definitely lured me in here!
> 
> I loved the blue on my SBDC003 Blumo, one of the best matte dials and blues i have ever seen. I miss it...
> 
> ...


Bezel is definitely thinner than the Blumo, but not sure of crystal size as I don't have calipers. Just know the case is advertised as 43mm. Dial stays a more consistent blue. Inside the bezel doesn't ever look teal to me, but outside in certain angles it will.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



TagTime said:


> That is a very good price! May I know where and when you bought it?


It was during a sale at Creation Watches back in January.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> It was during a sale at Creation Watches back in January.


I remember this sale like it was yesterday...I thought: "Oh, prices are coming down, I'll just wait some more..." Smart move...smart move, as usual...


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

This morning I saw a 053 in the FS forum, complete with bracelet. Jumped on it, so hopefully incoming soon.



59yukon01 said:


> It was during a sale at Creation Watches back in January.


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

@therion. If it bothers you then absolutely send it back. I didn't mean to sound glib in my response, just conveying my experience. Good luck. FWIW I'm still loving mine.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Got my SPB053 for AU$788. Should be here in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

this good? Do you think they are also diashield coated?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I doubt the bracelets are DiaShield coated.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

yvliew said:


> this good? Do you think they are also diashield coated?
> 
> View attachment 13146357
> 
> ...





DonJ53 said:


> I doubt the bracelets are DiaShield coated.


I believe they are DiaShield coated. I've had one for several weeks now and the clasp has held up well, unlike other Seiko bracelets have looked after that time.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Does this watch already have a name?

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Got my SPB053 for AU$788. Should be here in a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NICE!!! Where from? thats a great price.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> NICE!!! Where from? thats a great price.


Some Hong Kong mob from eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

Got mine spb051 for $710 U.S dollar including shipping here in philippines. Will be arriving next week.

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

beasy said:


> Does this watch already have a name?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Maybe we should suggest names here and then run a poll thread. ????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Maybe we should suggest names here and then run a poll thread. ????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw someone in another post refer to the sbdc053 as The Ronin. I love this nickname.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Maybe we should suggest names here and then run a poll thread. ????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The blue should be gold the Seiko Mongoose.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Got my SPB053 for AU$788. Should be here in a few weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good price. You got it with the rubber strap and ordered the bracelet separately, correct?

I get mine tomorrow in the mail. Excited to see the sunburst dial in person. Although tomorrow it is raining all day.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Good price. You got it with the rubber strap and ordered the bracelet separately, correct?
> 
> I get mine tomorrow in the mail. Excited to see the sunburst dial in person. Although tomorrow it is raining all day.


That's correct. Been yearning for this watch for a while now. This will be my second last watch purchase for 2018.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> That's correct. Been yearning for this watch for a while now. This will be my second last watch purchase for 2018.


Whats your last lol?


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

customwise said:


> I saw someone in another post refer to the sbdc053 as The Ronin. I love this nickname.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


Hey i like the nickname. Someone also called it 64mas lol.

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

customwise said:


> I saw someone in another post refer to the sbdc053 as The Ronin. I love this nickname.
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk





beasy said:


> Hey i like the nickname. Someone also called it 6Rmas lol.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> Whats your last lol?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> View attachment 13149063


BOOM!!! great choice, on my list too, will wait for the prices to come down first.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaga said:


> That's correct. Been yearning for this watch for a while now. This will be my second last watch purchase for 2018.


It is a beautiful piece. Since I got the new Samurai it totally renewed my interest in Seiko's again. I still needed a blue diver in my collection. Thought for a while it was going to be the Longines Hydroconquest or an Oris, but went for the 053 because of the movement, dial and the bezel.

Received the watch this morning! It is gorgeous and wears really well. The watch has a great presence, the weight is perfect. Love it. Made a pic with the watch with my favorite fleece especially for the Aussies:









Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> It is a beautiful piece. Since I got the new Samurai it totally renewed my interest in Seiko's again. I still needed a blue diver in my collection. Thought for a while it was going to be the Longines Hydroconquest or an Oris, but went for the 053 because of the movement, dial and the bezel.
> 
> Received the watch this morning! It is gorgeous and wears really well. The watch has a great presence, the weight is perfect. Love it. Made a pic with the watch with my favorite fleece especially for the Aussies:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. I have ordered the steel bracelet. I was thinking about getting a nato for it but will probably just wear it on rubber when not on steel. I hate the fold on a nato. The Uncle Seiko waffle would look good but it only comes in black in 20mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Thanks mate. I have ordered the steel bracelet. I was thinking about getting a nato for it but will probably just wear it on rubber when not on steel. I hate the fold on a nato. The Uncle Seiko waffle would look good but it only comes in black in 20mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried nato's but they are also not my thing. Think you will like the rubber strap, is the best one I had so far. It is soft, fits great and the length for me is perfect.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Some quick shots:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great shots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

TagTime said:


> It is a beautiful piece. Since I got the new Samurai it totally renewed my interest in Seiko's again. I still needed a blue diver in my collection. Thought for a while it was going to be the Longines Hydroconquest or an Oris, but went for the 053 because of the movement, dial and the bezel.
> 
> Received the watch this morning! It is gorgeous and wears really well. The watch has a great presence, the weight is perfect. Love it. Made a pic with the watch with my favorite fleece especially for the Aussies:
> 
> ...


You row for Australia tagtime? stunning watch, congrats mate


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> You row for Australia tagtime? stunning watch, congrats mate


Thanks! No, rowed for the Dutch team, but got this one when I was coaching for the US team. Trading gear is always big at World Champs and had something Aussie on my wish list.

Was in Sydney during the Games and loved the country.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



TagTime said:


> Thanks! No, rowed for the Dutch team, but got this one when I was coaching for the US team. Trading gear is always big at World Champs and had something Aussie on my wish list.
> 
> Was in Sydney during the Games and loved the country.


Impressive. One of my best mates who stayed and visited last year is Dutch. Tallest person I know. His family name is Fokker. Great ice breaker.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> Impressive. One of my best mates who stayed and visited last year is Dutch. Tallest person I know. His family name is Fokker. Great ice breaker.


Haha! In the Netherlands a famous and proud last name to have, for English speaking people raising eyebrows.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



TagTime said:


> Thanks! No, rowed for the Dutch team, but got this one when I was coaching for the US team. Trading gear is always big at World Champs and had something Aussie on my wish list.
> 
> Was in Sydney during the Games and loved the country.


Wow! you must have been a gun and very fit.

I know what rowers go through in training, very tough people, ive a lot of respect.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> Wow! you must have been a gun and very fit.
> 
> I know what rowers go through in training, very tough people, ive a lot of respect.


Thanks! It is a great sport and it taught me so many things.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



TagTime said:


> Thanks! It is a great sport and it taught me so many things.


Hahaha, little did i know im speaking to Netherlands rowing royalty, i know youre too modest to mention but ive just found out youre a dual olympic medalist, you are a dead set legend bro.

Ive used rowing machines back in my rugby days to train, had a few distance comps on them and ended up on the ground vomiting afterwards, you guys are freaks.

I love watching the faces of agony and the courage shown by rowers on the back end of races, giving absolutely every single drop of heart and energy, its a great thing to watch, a very underrated sport.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I heard that some famous actors also post on WUS.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

How much did u get the bracelets? I got mine about $90 from taobao China. Looks good. See post above



Galaga said:


> TagTime said:
> 
> 
> > It is a beautiful piece. Since I got the new Samurai it totally renewed my interest in Seiko's again. I still needed a blue diver in my collection. Thought for a while it was going to be the Longines Hydroconquest or an Oris, but went for the 053 because of the movement, dial and the bezel.
> ...


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

yvliew said:


> How much did u get the bracelets? I got mine about $90 from taobao China. Looks good. See post above


That is a very good price. Can't help you with a number as the bracelet was included when I bought the watch here on the FS forum.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> Hahaha, little did i know im speaking to Netherlands rowing royalty, i know youre too modest to mention but ive just found out youre a dual olympic medalist, you are a dead set legend bro.
> 
> Ive used rowing machines back in my rugby days to train, had a few distance comps on them and ended up on the ground vomiting afterwards, you guys are freaks.
> 
> I love watching the faces of agony and the courage shown by rowers on the back end of races, giving absolutely every single drop of heart and energy, its a great thing to watch, a very underrated sport.


Just want to edit this to say i got it wrong, 3 TIME MEDALIST, this mans a dead set olympic legend.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What a humble champion


----------



## gvongies (Apr 3, 2018)

Definitely like the aesthetic and design on these. Do they wear well on 6.25" wrists?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

gvongies said:


> Definitely like the aesthetic and design on these. Do they wear well on 6.25" wrists?


If it's 1/4" thick


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

The 053 in it's element: sun and water.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> The 053 in it's element: sun and water.


When these first came out I questioned Seiko's thinking about putting this watch on rubber. But now I get it. If not on steel (which I have anyway) black rubber is a wise choice because it would be hard to match the shade of blue on the dial and bezel or introduce a third shade.

I reckon they would also look great on a black Uncle Seiko waffle.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

If I ever get a 53 (waiting on a hopeful windfall from a side business) I reckon I will go for a tropic or maybe BC270. I think it looks good on black rubber. You’re right the temptation would be to use a blue rubber but matching to either the dial or bezel looks like a fools errand. I also find a lot of blue rubbers look purplish to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> If I ever get a 53 (waiting on a hopeful windfall from a side business) I reckon I will go for a tropic or maybe BC270. I think it looks good on black rubber. You're right the temptation would be to use a blue rubber but matching to either the dial or bezel looks like a fools errand. I also find a lot of blue rubbers look purplish to me.


Exactly. Black is the best neutral shade besides the OEM steel bracelet.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

The OEM strap with the 053 is really comfortable and compliments the watch. I have a blue rubber H&R strap and it is too rubbery, so not really a fan. I have a blue canvas strap for my SRPB051 from ClockworkSynergy which wears really nice.

But I agree with the both of you that because of the beautiful dial of the 053, a blue strap that matches well would be hard to find. Maybe I will try out the 2 blue straps I have on the 053.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

TagTime said:


> The 053 in it's element: sun and water.


Nice bro! stunning watch, i bet youre out in the tinny yelling at crews with a little megaphone or have they advanced the megaphone method these days lol?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> When these first came out I questioned Seiko's thinking about putting this watch on rubber. But now I get it. If not on steel (which I have anyway) black rubber is a wise choice because it would be hard to match the shade of blue on the dial and bezel or introduce a third shade.
> 
> I reckon they would also look great on a black Uncle Seiko waffle.


Agree, black rubbers go good on navy blue divers, a black waffle would look great on this, black iso would look goos too.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Agree, black rubbers go good on navy blue divers, a black waffle would look great on this, black iso would look goos too.


I ended up getting that black iso from old mate at Chronos but it's 22mm!! Feel bad ringing him and asking for a swap.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I ended up getting that black iso from old mate at Chronos but it's 22mm!! Feel bad ringing him and asking for a swap.


Just scalpel off 1mm from each side, should work.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Cobia said:


> Nice bro! stunning watch, i bet youre out in the tinny yelling at crews with a little megaphone or have they advanced the megaphone method these days lol?


Still a megaphone for me. On some lakes you are only allowed to use a cone to avoid 'noise pollution'.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Here are two pics of the 053 with blue straps. They are both 22mm, but you get the idea.









H&R









Clockwork Synergy


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Mine has arrived yesterday. Quality is good. feels comfortable on my 7inch wrist. I feel the weight in the case when wearing. Feels more comfortable than my sammy. Its my ist time to have this 6r15 movement and i find the seconds hand not that smooth when sweeping. Laquer bezel not so much shiny compared to ceramic but definitely much nicer than steel bezel im expecting close to ceramic shine but not. Anyway i like the watch its a combination of vintage and modern. I will be wearing this for one week. Honeymoon

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

My gf helped me get a SBDC053 from bic camera. It was listed 64000yen. To my surprise, I don't know what other discount was given, in the end only paid 51,373Yen for it. It's so worth it!!


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

yvliew said:


> My gf helped me get a SBDC053 from bic camera. It was listed 64000yen. To my surprise, I don't know what other discount was given, in the end only paid 51,373Yen for it. It's so worth it!!


quite a deal! I just bought one at full price from Seiya, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I really like these watches, but I will never own one because of the blocky look of the lugs and end links. It just looks a little micro-brandish to me.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

yvliew said:


> My gf helped me get a SBDC053 from bic camera. It was listed 64000yen. To my surprise, I don't know what other discount was given, in the end only paid 51,373Yen for it. It's so worth it!!


Amazing price for that watch, congrats!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Swapped the rubber strap for the bracelet on my 053. At first a bit heavier to wear of course, but now it feels good. The look of the bracelet grows on me.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


>


Dah!Yukon! You're killing me here!

I think your pics and others here are almost solely responsible for my desire to get a 53. ?

If i recall correctly do we have similar wrist sizes around 7"? I'm maybe a little smaller but flat.

I would love to hear your thoughts on the bezel insert in terms of coulour, shininess and durability. Are these more scratch prone than aluminum?

THanks for the great pics. The 53 has really snuck up on me and I would love to get a Seiko diver back in the collection.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



boatswain said:


> Dah!Yukon! You're killing me here!
> 
> I think your pics and others here are almost solely responsible for my desire to get a 53. ?
> 
> ...


Yes 7" flat wrist, so wears great on mine. As far as durability couldn't tell you yet, but I have no scratches. I'm assuming the bezel is made the same as my MM300, which is 10 years old. It has micro scratches, but aren't noticeable to me unless looked at from certain angles.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> Yes 7" flat wrist, so wears great on mine. As far as durability couldn't tell you yet, but I have no scratches. I'm assuming the bezel is made the same as my MM300, which is 10 years old. It has micro scratches, but aren't noticeable to me unless looked at from certain angles.


Super helpful! Thanks.

I was hoping a MM300 owner with long term experience could chime in so that's excellent too!

Keep the enabling awesome pics coming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Its amazing how different the color of the 053 looks in different photos. I think I might have to see one in person pretty soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

this watch is so freaking good.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Robotaz said:


> I really like these watches, but I will never own one because of the blocky look of the lugs and end links. It just looks a little micro-brandish to me.


Yeah that part just doesn't really work well to me either. The lug shape just looks like a big square has been cut out of the end, however this is also what gives it a more unique look which is a good thing. I really think the bracelet end links should be different, as there is just no transition. I feel they should be smoother looking to blend with the case. I also think they're really nice and was going to get one, but I think that's what stopped me. I wouldn't say I'd never own one though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Great profile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Great profile!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree! Also we can see your camera phone lens in the reflection off the crown. How do you like the Speck case 59Y?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

wwarren said:


> I agree! Also we can see your camera phone lens in the reflection off the crown. How do you like the Speck case 59Y?


Yeah saw that. I like the case, and it's well made. It's the 2nd one I've had in the 4 years I've had my HTC. I'm not one to change phones much.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone with a 6 1/2” wrist own the 051/053 and find that it wears fine? Or a bit too big?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

JaseRicco said:


> Anyone with a 6 1/2" wrist own the 051/053 and find that it wears fine? Or a bit too big?


Wears fine for me. My wrist is more wide than thick though. I can pull of a Sumo as well because of it.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

josayeee said:


> Wears fine for me. My wrist is more wide than thick though. I can pull of a Sumo as well because of it.


Ok. My wrist is definately on the smaller size @ 6 1/2 inches, but I wouldn't say it's wide. You gave me an idea though, instead of measuring the circumfrance of my wrist I simply measured from one side of the wrist to the other side. I came up with a measurement of roughly 51mm. If my wrist is big enough to pull off this watch, it's probably just big enough to do so. I really should be sticking with watches that have a diameter of 42 and below and a lug to lug of 49 and below, but I have absolutely just fallen in love with the look and quality of the 051/053 through research. And being that these two watches are some of the smaller divers watches that Seiko produces, I really want to give it a try. So many positive aspects, so many positive reviews and lets face it, 051/053 are a couple of gorgeous watches, especially love that blue one.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Any photoshop experts out there able to put sumo hands on a 053? Or have a pic of one already? 

I wish Seiko would have just put different hands on these 🤦🏼.♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

cochese2323 said:


> Any photoshop experts out there able to put sumo hands on a 053? Or have a pic of one already?
> 
> I wish Seiko would have just put different hands on these ����.♂
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I quite like the hands, gives the watch a certain unique look.

Have a look at this link... https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-sbdc053-modified-bracelet-4698543.html. This gentleman is selling a modified SBDC053 with braclet and a handset from a limited edition Sumo, this should be exactly what you are looking to see.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That’s close but it’s the LE sumo hands. They look a tad small. 

I think the standard sumo hands would look pretty good on the 53. 

Since I am not a modder I will keep trying to like the stock arrow hands and see where I settle out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

boatswain said:


> That's close but it's the LE sumo hands. They look a tad small.
> 
> I think the standard sumo hands would look pretty good on the 53.
> 
> ...


Apologies, didnt realize that the standard hands were different from the LE hands. Just started getting into Seiko as a brand...im learning.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No sweat! Seiko is a big world and I still feel like a small fish in the Seiko ocean myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah I saw that FS ad and it is very nice. Just a bit steep on price for me and I hardly ever wear bracelets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

cochese2323 said:


> Yeah I saw that FS ad and it is very nice. Just a bit steep on price for me and I hardly ever wear bracelets
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definately agree on the price, these things are going for $550/$600 on strap and $650-$750 w/ braclet, so @ $900 it is a bit steep. I'm guessing that's due to the money he has spent modding hands and braclet, so I fully understand.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

JaseRicco said:


> Definately agree on the price, these things are going for $550/$600 on strap and $650-$750 w/ braclet, so @ $900 it is a bit steep. I'm guessing that's due to the money he has spent modding hands and braclet, so I fully understand.


Yeah, I don' think his price is unfair, just out of my ballpark haha.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

I can't seem to find the 053 for much less than 650 (what I paid on Amazon - expect delivery next week). And I still would like to get a bracelet. But I didn't really shop ebay because I had a large gift card through Amazon I was able to use.


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

I’ve had the 051 for a while and should say that it’s probably the best seiko diver among the lot. Probably had to do with the wrist hugging curved lug design or the overall esthetic of the design. The bracelet of this was definitely a relief compared to other divers! Overall it’s a Watch I miss having and probably procure again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

cochese2323 said:


> Any photoshop experts out there able to put sumo hands on a 053? Or have a pic of one already?
> 
> I wish Seiko would have just put different hands on these &#55358;&#56614;&#55356;&#57340;.♂
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check this out

https://myfavoritegoods.net/seiko-sbdc051-custom-complete/


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kriiiss said:


> Check this out
> 
> https://myfavoritegoods.net/seiko-sbdc051-custom-complete/


Wow. Good find. Interesting I don't think I like it like I thought I would.



















It seems to loose a bit of its distinctiveness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

I agree. Doesn’t have the sumo second hand though, which is probably Seiko’s coolest second hand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

cochese2323 said:


> Yeah, I don' think his price is unfair, just out of my ballpark haha.


Isn't that the truth for so many watches...wish I had unlimited funds lol.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

smittythepig said:


> I can't seem to find the 053 for much less than 650 (what I paid on Amazon - expect delivery next week). And I still would like to get a bracelet. But I didn't really shop ebay because I had a large gift card through Amazon I was able to use.


I believe that's about the cheapest you'll find with AD's selling in the $750-$800 range. Pre-loved you're looking at $550-$600 on strap and $650-$750 w/ strap & braclet. I just finalized the details on mine earlier today with a WUS Member paying somewhere in the middle. CAN'T WAIT  :-!


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

nish99 said:


> I've had the 051 for a while and should say that it's probably the best seiko diver among the lot. Probably had to do with the wrist hugging curved lug design or the overall esthetic of the design. The bracelet of this was definitely a relief compared to other divers! Overall it's a Watch I miss having and probably procure again!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't speak to this first hand as I do not own one...yet. Mine will be here early next week! But I am sure it will NOT disappoint.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Wow. Good find. Interesting I don't think I like it like I thought I would.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree with you. Good to see how it looks, but don't like it either, makes it bland. Like it the way it is. Probably Seiko went over a couple hand sets before they decided on the current ones.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The original hands define the watch imo. Originally I wasn't sure I liked them, but after owning it for awhile I wouldn't have it any other way.

Also haven't seen ANY modded handset that looks better, and the Sumo hands especially are a big no for me.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

JaseRicco said:


> I believe that's about the cheapest you'll find with AD's selling in the $750-$800 range. Pre-loved you're looking at $550-$600 on strap and $650-$750 w/ strap & braclet. I just finalized the details on mine earlier today with a WUS Member paying somewhere in the middle. CAN'T WAIT  :-!


Good to know, thanks! Mine should be here early next week. Very exciting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

MM300 hand set makes anything look better lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

smittythepig said:


> Good to know, thanks! Mine should be here early next week. Very exciting.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How awesome that we will be experiencing first impressions of the same watch at the same time :-!

Hope it turns out to be everything you are looking for.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cochese2323 said:


> MM300 hand set makes anything look better lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not on that watch. Minute hand is too short for the dial imo. Plus brushed MM hands would clash with the indices. I've got the MM300, so I'm biased in thinking they just look out of place on any other watch.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

JaseRicco said:


> How awesome that we will be experiencing first impressions of the same watch at the same time :-!
> 
> Hope it turns out to be everything you are looking for.


Likewise! Just getting back into the hobby after a long absence. First decent watch in a long while, and possibly one of the nicest I've had. Spent quite a while trying to decide. Always loved my Monsters and other Seiko dive watches. Always wanted a Seiko diver with sapphire crystal. And I didn't even find out it had DiaShield until the day before I pulled the trigger. Another big bonus.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

smittythepig said:


> Likewise! Just getting back into the hobby after a long absence. First decent watch in a long while, and possibly one of the nicest I've had. Spent quite a while trying to decide. Always loved my Monsters and other Seiko dive watches. Always wanted a Seiko diver with sapphire crystal. And I didn't even find out it had DiaShield until the day before I pulled the trigger. Another big bonus.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's like you're telling my story lol. I am also just getting back into the hobby after a bit of a hiatus and the Seiko is my first decent watch in a while as well. Difference between you and I, this will be my first Seiko, and I am very excited to see what all the hubbub is about. I definately feel I chose wisely, but we shall see.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

JaseRicco said:


> It's like you're telling my story lol. I am also just getting back into the hobby after a bit of a hiatus and the Seiko is my first decent watch in a while as well. Difference between you and I, this will be my first Seiko, and I am very excited to see what all the hubbub is about. I definately feel I chose wisely, but we shall see.


I was always amazed at the quality and reliability of Seiko for the price. Amazing value. Always felt much more expensive than what I paid for them.

And the lume was the biggest thing for me. I had so many nice Swiss watches that would barely glow dimly for even a few minutes before fading. The Seiko divers glow so brightly that it's almost distracting, and it lasts for ages. They're just unmatched. It isn't even close.

With the sapphire and the blue bezel, the sunburst dial and DiaShield case, and the much improved rubber straps, I have no doubt it's going to be a stunner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Just ordered one. Now I must wait. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Finally!! SBDC053 all the way from Japan! Fitted the bracelet from taobao and I believe it's original. One of the hardest link to take out and put back in my experience.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

yvliew said:


> Finally!! SBDC053 all the way from Japan! Fitted the bracelet from taobao and I believe it's original. One of the hardest link to take out and put back in my experience.
> 
> View attachment 13186503


Nice one you got. Wear it in good health

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats on getting the watch! Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)

Ordered an 051 a couple days ago. Can't wait until it arrives.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

yvliew said:


> Finally!! SBDC053 all the way from Japan! Fitted the bracelet from taobao and I believe it's original. One of the hardest link to take out and put back in my experience.
> 
> View attachment 13186503


Nice one mate, how much is the bracelet from taobao? On a side note, from Malaysia har?


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's mine! I think the topic should be edited to 62mas family ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

farquha said:


> Just ordered one. Now I must wait.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Waiting is the worst


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

yvliew said:


> Finally!! SBDC053 all the way from Japan! Fitted the bracelet from taobao and I believe it's original. One of the hardest link to take out and put back in my experience.


Very nice! Look at the way that light plays off the bezel and dial, gorgeous.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Inscrutable said:


> Here's mine! I think the topic should be edited to 62mas family ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed :-!


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

ic3burn said:


> Nice one mate, how much is the bracelet from taobao? On a side note, from Malaysia har?


Yes from Malaysia. I bought the bracelet from taobao around RM360/RMB570/US$90 . It got a little higher now around RMB630. Still a lot cheaper than gnomon/ebay/others..


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Inscrutable said:


> I think the topic should be edited to 62mas family ?


Uh, that would be "the 6RMAS family", right? :think: Then I might agree, as that title would cover the green limited edition and the PADI as well! :-! (There is no Save The Ocean version right??)

- Thomas

.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Topic title is off anyways. It is SPB, not SBP.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

So I've been changing up my collection of 8 Seikos; sold a few and now bought a few. Here's one of the newbies to the clan....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Has this watch now overtaken the Sumo and Blumo respectively?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Has this watch now overtaken the Sumo and Blumo respectively?


In popularity at this point in time, yes, but the sumo was as popular when it came out and has maintained a pretty steady popularity over the space of many years to become a true seiko icon with a big cult following.
These are looking like doing the same, time will tell.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cobia said:


> In popularity at this point in time, yes, but the sumo was as popular when it came out and has maintained a pretty steady popularity over the space of many years to become a true seiko icon with a big cult following.
> These are looking like doing the same, time will tell.


Well said.

But mostly i like the sweet Golden Axe avatar!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Well said.
> 
> But mostly i like the sweet Golden Axe avatar!


Haha! thanks mate,chuffed you noticed it.

I changed it yesterday to celebrate the new PS4 release of SEGA mega drive classics, just got it yesterday, its got Golden Axe 1, 2 and 3 along with 50 other retro classics, i just bought it for Golden Axe and Shinobi but theres some great games in there.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I saw a lot of quarters go into golden axe machines.

I think I may have actually beaten it too. One of my life's forgotten achievements.

Uh quick...watch pic...!










PS shinobi was also a favourite! Dark horse game though looking back on Sega - Altered beast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I saw a lot of quarters go into golden axe machines.
> 
> I think I may have actually beaten it too. One of my life's forgotten achievements.
> 
> ...


There is no better watch under $1k.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I saw a lot of quarters go into golden axe machines.
> 
> I think I may have actually beaten it too. One of my life's forgotten achievements.
> 
> ...


Stunning watch bro, great taste in watches and games, a man of my own heart.

Im turning 43 soon LOL, having a bit of a late bloom into retro gaming, an hour a week gets my brain firing.

I got my first console aged 40 haha, cant believe how far my mental reflexes had fallen since i was a kid, its taken a good bit of time to get the hang of a controller but im getting there now, its kinda like playing guitar, it all of a sudden comes together after youve worked the muscle memory.

Having an absolute blast playing all the retro stuff and even a few new ones.

You ever played em since you were a kid?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Killer Lume, as expected from Seiko


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Stunning watch bro, great taste in watches and games, a man of my own heart.
> 
> Im turning 43 soon LOL, having a bit of a late bloom into retro gaming, an hour a week gets my brain firing.
> 
> ...


Firstly that's a borrowed pic from a worn and wound review I think. Still debating on this one but it's up the list for sure. I am Seiko-less at the moment and need to fix that soon. I love divers and it feels wrong to not have a Seiko.

No I haven't really dabbled much since my mid teens, maybe a small stint when I found PC emulators for playing old games in my 20s. A decent bit of time on a buddy's genesis as a teen though, mostly sports games. Now I mostly try to be a good role model for my little kids and try to limit screen time...except for all I waste on here

Have fun and enjoy a little golden axe for me! The dwarf was always my go to!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Here's another pic with a MM300 strap which I bought for it. I love the MM300 strap and think it fits the look of this watch perfectly.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


That looks about right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


That looks outstanding. I really need to just bite the bullet and buy one of these. There is one in the FS ads right now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> That looks about right
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh yeah!


cochese2323 said:


> That looks outstanding. I really need to just bite the bullet and buy one of these. There is one in the FS ads right now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! No regrets. It surpassed my expectations in person.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

BigDuke said:


> Here's another pic with a MM300 strap which I bought for it. I love the MM300 strap and think it fits the look of this watch perfectly.
> View attachment 13190011


That does look really good. I had that strap for a Spork a while back. I recall it being pretty stiff. Is that still true?

And are there any other straps out there with the end wider than the lugs like the MM300 strap. Other than the stock z22? Not a big fan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I've never had a nato and just ordered this from toxic natos. Hope to receive it soon.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> I've never had a nato and just ordered this from toxic natos. Hope to receive it soon.


I have a couple of his natos (including that color) and they are really nice. Should be a great combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*My SBDC055 showed up Friday... * 









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*









Click for *HUGE Image*​
As luxurious as the soft, blue "rubber" strap is, now I need to get the bracelet! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *My SBDC055 showed up Friday... *
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *My SBDC055 showed up Friday... *
> 
> ...


Stunning photos!


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi, yes its a brand new strap and it is a bit stiff but not like the stock Seiko straps which are on the SKX line. Those are unbearable. I really dont notice it since the 20mm size seems to help. I'm sure it will get even better with wear. Nonetheless, I highly recommend getting a MM300 strap for this watch!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Need some advise guys. Recently got myself a tropic strap, however noticed the spring bar hole is kind of narrow, just like the usual spring bar size used on dress watch. The original seiko fat spring bar couldn't fit in, apparently will fit but need to push really hard and hard to take out later. Any other alternatives guys, any slimmer spring bar around?


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

ic3burn said:


> Recently got myself a tropic strap, however noticed the spring bar hole is kind of narrow, just like the usual spring bar size used on dress watch. The original seiko fat spring bar couldn't fit in, apparently will fit but need to push really hard and hard to take out later. Any other alternatives guys, any slimmer spring bar around?


I'm looking myself. I think you need thin spring-bars but with fat ends, like these:

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TAURUS-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

This seller seems a bit on the pricey side, so I'm looking further afield to see if I can find the same kind of thing more cheaply. But the item seems right.

...Mike


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

ToxicNATOs has you covered

https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends

They also have shoulderless ones

https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxicbars

Their ShizNit straps are awesome too. My favorite NATO strap I have

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



mfunnell said:


> I'm looking myself. I think you need thin spring-bars but with fat ends, like these:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TAURUS-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> 
> ...





cochese2323 said:


> ToxicNATOs has you covered
> 
> https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends
> 
> ...


Yeah spot on guys, i think that's what i need for my tropic strap. Awesome, thanks*!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



cochese2323 said:


> ToxicNATOs has you covered
> 
> https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends
> 
> ...


Brilliant I was pondering this myself. Knowing that if I grab a 53 it would likely go on an after market rubber strap. Those look like just the right thing!

Thanks for sharing it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine just arrived a couple of days ago. Haven’t even worn it yet. Will post some pics soon. Just wanted to have some time to look it over for any marks or imperfections, and to time it.

Good news is that all the markers and bezel appear to line up perfectly. It also kept absolutely perfect time for the first 24 hours. Only issues I found were some extremely small little hairline scratches (only one or two) on the most polished potions of the watch, and only visible with proper lighting and a very keen eye, which I imagine is typical on any new watch. The bezel in one spot also at first looked a tiny bit scuffed or something. But when I looked at the rest of the bezel it seemed to have the same kind of finish, so it’s probably just the way it’s manufactured. From a normal distance it all looks perfect. 

So all in all it looks like a good one and I plan to keep it. I’m especially thrilled with the accuracy. I’m a stickler for that. I was worried based on some reports they it could be as much as twenty seconds off each day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

smittythepig said:


> Mine just arrived a couple of days ago. Haven't even worn it yet. Will post some pics soon. Just wanted to have some time to look it over for any marks or imperfections, and to time it.
> 
> Good news is that all the markers and bezel appear to line up perfectly. It also kept absolutely perfect time for the first 24 hours. Only issues I found were some extremely small little hairline scratches (only one or two) on the most polished potions of the watch, and only visible with proper lighting and a very keen eye, which I imagine is typical on any new watch. The bezel in one spot also at first looked a tiny bit scuffed or something. But when I looked at the rest of the bezel it seemed to have the same kind of finish, so it's probably just the way it's manufactured. From a normal distance it all looks perfect.
> 
> ...


Don't believe you without pics... 

Seriously, congrats!


----------



## TreyH (Jan 29, 2017)

Got mine in on Saturday. Going to give it a go on the bracelet this weekend.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

Ceramic insert bezel is already available in this watch. Do you think its a good move to mods the bezel of this watch? 

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

wappak said:


> Ceramic insert bezel is already available in this watch. Do you think its a good move to mods the bezel of this watch?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Where is one available? I would be interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

A seller from other forum here in philippines. I think his ceramic bezel comes from yoboki

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

cochese2323 said:


> Where is one available? I would be interested
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got this from other forum.









Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

That would look nice with the 051, but the 053 bezel is so unique I don’t think I would swap it out unless it was damaged 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

cochese2323 said:


> That would look nice with the 051, but the 053 bezel is so unique I don't think I would swap it out unless it was damaged
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

wwarren said:


> Don't believe you without pics...
> 
> Seriously, congrats!


Thanks! Coming soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have had a ceramic bezel insert for the 053 now for about a month. It is from yobokies. I am quite certain that I was the 1st with it as he (Harold) borrowed mine to have the insert made. I'll post pics at some point, but I don't have time right now. Long and short is that it is very nice. It does change the looks a bit, but so does a scuffed up bezel insert.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> I have had a ceramic bezel insert for the 053 now for about a month. It is from yobokies. I am quite certain that I was the 1st with it as he (Harold) borrowed mine to have the insert made. I'll post pics at some point, but I don't have time right now. Long and short is that it is very nice. It does change the looks a bit, but so does a scuffed up bezel insert.


Cool. Patiently waiting to check it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



raheelc said:


> +1


+2


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Anybody with a 053 have a Haveston Carrier strap? Would like to see that combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

edit.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> I have had a ceramic bezel insert for the 053 now for about a month. It is from yobokies. I am quite certain that I was the 1st with it as he (Harold) borrowed mine to have the insert made. I'll post pics at some point, but I don't have time right now. Long and short is that it is very nice. It does change the looks a bit, but so does a scuffed up bezel insert.


What colour is it?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



cochese2323 said:


> Anybody with a 053 have a Haveston Carrier strap? Would like to see that combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you go mate.



Buchmann69 said:


> Cheers,
> Rob
> on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

That blue bezel looks so nice in every picture. I don't know why they make such a weird decision to not offer that one on a bracelet.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



ic3burn said:


> There you go mate.


That link is broken (or at least I can't see it) but luckily another member satisfied my curiosity in the dive watch thread lol



mattcantwin said:


> Been very happy with the Seiko on the Haveston strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

The 'cameleon' bezel insert and the sunburst blue dial was what drew me to the 053, so changing the bezel insert is a nono for me (unless it is really beat up, but that is not likely to happen).

However I changed the insert of my SRPB051 to a ceramic one because the original is a bit bland. Combined it with a blue canvas strap from Clockwork Synergy.

Looking forward seeing pictures of the ceramic insert from Yobokies.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> That blue bezel looks so nice in every picture. I don't know why they make such a weird decision to not offer that one on a bracelet.


Agreed


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

JaseRicco said:


> Agreed





clyde_frog said:


> That blue bezel looks so nice in every picture. I don't know why they make such a weird decision to not offer that one on a bracelet.


Here you go. From what I know, gnomon is the only place that sells the 053 with bracelet. Otherwise, everyone else has sourced a bracelet off ebay (including me).

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/seiko-watches/prospex-200m-automatic-blue-bracelet-ref-sbdc053

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Mine showed up a couple of days ago. Just trying to decide if I should remove the final tags and keep it. Awesome watch. Just a couple little pieces of dust or something on the dial. Probably could live with them. Tiny scuff in part of the bezel and near crown (hidden sort of behind it). Very very small. I don't know if I want to go through the hassle of a return if the watch works well and doesn't have any alignment issues. Keeping excellent time (spot on laying flat, lost about a second over the last twelve hours while wearing it occasionally). Could potentially get one with worse issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

You can kind of see the spots of dust/lume or whatever it is on the left side of the dial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

smittythepig said:


> Mine showed up a couple of days ago. Just trying to decide if I should remove the final tags and keep it. Awesome watch. Just a couple little pieces of dust or something on the dial. Probably could live with them. Tiny scuff in part of the bezel and near crown (hidden sort of behind it). Very very small. I don't know if I want to go through the hassle of a return if the watch works well and doesn't have any alignment issues. Keeping excellent time (spot on laying flat, lost about a second over the last twelve hours while wearing it occasionally). Could potentially get one with worse issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. Too bad about the specs.

Sadly with Seiko you almost have to pick your poison and decide what you can live with and what you can't, as there is a chance when you return it it may be worse sample coming back.

I'd be tempted to keep this one. Time keeping and alignment are important to me if the specs are hard to see in person.

Sorry it's not perfect though. It should be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

boatswain said:


> Looks great. Too bad about the specs.
> 
> Sadly with Seiko you almost have to pick your poison and decide what you can live with and what you can't, as there is a chance when you return it it may be worse sample coming back.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I appreciate the advice and thoughts.

I was thinking the same thing. Everyone is different, and I've been reading posts from folks who prefer a perfect dial and aren't bothered by scratches on the case because it'll pick those up eventually. I guess I'm the opposite and don't mind the dust on the dial as much, especially since in most lighting it isn't obvious.

And I've read many posts from people with Rolex and Omega watches that have found dust and hairs on the inside of those watches. This Seiko isn't cheap, but it's far from thousands of dollars.

And I'm like you - particularly when it comes to accuracy of the movement. That's a big plus. Was worried about it being off by twenty seconds per day or something. And the other big thing is the crystal, which is clean and unmarked.

Kinda want to just enjoy it and move on. It's true that it should be perfect, and it probably would have at least appeared to be if I hadn't examined it so closely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Regulating is easy. Disassembling to clean a dial, not so much. I’d send it back.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Robotaz said:


> Regulating is easy. Disassembling to clean a dial, not so much. I'd send it back.


I would too.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Mine on newly acquired tropic strap, super comfy.


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Galaga said:


> What colour is it?


This is regarding the Bezel insert from Yobokies:

ok so here is the thing....
The original looks black in some lighting like the 1st pic and in other light it looks more blue. I know that seems really strange, but that is how it is. I did comment on this to him and he just conveniently decided to not respond which is really strange because every time I e-mail Harold he is really good about responding.

The 053 from Harold is not a good match to the original bezel, but it is a VERY good match to the dial and looks dark blue most of the time. In bright sun light it looks less dark blue. In any case, I have the 053 ceramic insert from Yobokies on my 053 and have been wearing it that way. I do like it, but I'm not sure I am 100% sold. I do wish it was a bit better match to the original, but at the same time it does look really good and I do like it better than a scuffed up bezel insert. I am going to order the black one as well and pick up a 051. Just to clarify, the second pic is a comparison of the original BLUE (053) bezel insert and the Yobokies BLUE (053) insert. Make no mistake it is NOT blue vs Black. Here are some pics:


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> This is regarding the Bezel insert from Yobokies:
> 
> ok so here is the thing....
> The original looks black in some lighting like the 1st pic and in other light it looks more blue. I know that seems really strange, but that is how it is. I did comment on this to him and he just conveniently decided to not respond which is really strange because every time I e-mail Harold he is really good about responding.
> ...


That blue insert with the black face looks great!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

Nanook65 said:


> This is regarding the Bezel insert from Yobokies:
> 
> ok so here is the thing....
> The original looks black in some lighting like the 1st pic and in other light it looks more blue. I know that seems really strange, but that is how it is. I did comment on this to him and he just conveniently decided to not respond which is really strange because every time I e-mail Harold he is really good about responding.
> ...


Does the yoboki bezel comes with a double sided tape? Is it hard to replace the bezel? Im also interested i have a sbp051. Thanks

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Very nice looking insert. 

In regards to ceramic bezel colours I have learned that the colours available to be manufactured are very limited. Often manufactures match the dial to the ceramic bezel colour and not the other way around. For ceramic blue I believe there are only two shades available. The dark navy blue seen here and the much brighter blue that can look a bit purple. Have a look at blue ceramic bezeled watches and you will see it’s pretty limited and they share the same tones. Check out Rolex, steinhart, deep blue etc...it’s consistent across the range of brands. 

I am happy to be wrong on this but that is my understanding. 

So, it is highly unlikely an aftermarket ceramic could be made to match the original bezel colour of the 53. 

As it is though I think it looks good with the dark navy dial. I have never seen a 53 in person but if it was a stock option I would be tempted to get one with the dark ceramic. 

Thanks for sharing the pics nanook. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> I would too.


Thanks, guys. Having a hard time deciding. Getting several opinions here and elsewhere. In the flesh it's hardly noticeable at all, despite there appearing to be several little spots upon very close examination. Will try and decide soon. Reached out to the Amazon seller is well to see if they charge a restocking fee in some cases or if I would have to pay return shipping. Might decide to keep it if it becomes a hassle. It's not something anyone would notice normally, and I imagine once I make the decision I will be at peace with it, whatever I decide. Still worried another would come back worse.

Update on timing - seems to actually lose a couple of seconds when worn. Will probably end up being negative 2 or 3 seconds per day on the wrist. That's still very good. Prefer it to be fast than slow, but happy with that.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



smittythepig said:


> Thanks, guys. Having a hard time deciding. Getting several opinions here and elsewhere. In the flesh it's hardly noticeable at all, despite there appearing to be several little spots upon very close examination. Will try and decide soon. Reached out to the Amazon seller is well to see if they charge a restocking fee in some cases or if I would have to pay return shipping. Might decide to keep it if it becomes a hassle. It's not something anyone would notice normally, and I imagine once I make the decision I will be at peace with it, whatever I decide. Still worried another would come back worse.
> 
> Update on timing - seems to actually lose a couple of seconds when worn. Will probably end up being negative 2 or 3 seconds per day on the wrist. That's still very good. Prefer it to be fast than slow, but happy with that.


I've never owned a Seiko that didn't run slow when worn. I would love one that ran fast.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



farquha said:


> I've never owned a Seiko that didn't run slow when worn. I would love one that ran fast.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Interesting. Most that I've had have been fast, and that seems to be most of the experiences I've read about. Haven't had one in ages though.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

farquha said:


> That blue insert with the black face looks great!


 Thanks for the compliments. The dial is actually blue as mine is a sbdc053, but in some lights both the original dial and bezel inserts do indeed look black



wappak said:


> Does the yoboki bezel comes with a double sided tape? Is it hard to replace the bezel? Im also interested i have a sbp051. Thanks


If I remember right I don't think he did send it with the double sided tape, but I could be wrong on that. I had it anyway so for me it wasn't a big deal either way. Pretty easy "do it yourself" mod. Hardest thing is the double sided tape is really thin and really sticky so it tends to stick to itself really easily and generally be a pita. Other than that it is a piece of cake.



boatswain said:


> Very nice looking insert.


Thanks



boatswain said:


> In regards to ceramic bezel colours I have learned that the colours available to be manufactured are very limited. Often manufactures match the dial to the ceramic bezel colour and not the other way around. For ceramic blue I believe there are only two shades available. The dark navy blue seen here and the much brighter blue that can look a bit purple. Have a look at blue ceramic bezeled watches and you will see it's pretty limited and they share the same tones. Check out Rolex, steinhart, deep blue etc...it's consistent across the range of brands. I am happy to be wrong on this but that is my understanding. So, it is highly unlikely an aftermarket ceramic could be made to match the original bezel colour of the 53. As it is though I think it looks good with the dark navy dial. I have never seen a 53 in person but if it was a stock option I would be tempted to get one with the dark ceramic.


This is entirely possible. I think I am going to ask Harold about this as I am quite certain he would know the answer. He may or may not be willing to share, but I'd be willing to bet he knows....



boatswain said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics nanook.


You are welcome


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I contacted a dealer to ask if they could source the bracelet for the SPB053so they contacted Seiko, and said "Seiko have advised that the separate bracelet would be around £440 including VAT and postage". LOL


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Just came minutes ago!!! Pictures really don't do it justice. Is it just me or is the lume pip on the bezel a different colour? Looks a bit blue. What a nice surprise.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Had to get one in the sun.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

farquha said:


> Had to get one in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I think you're the second one who has posted a pic of an example with a blue pip. Wonder how that happens? Very interesting. I was kind of hoping mine would be like that, but it appears green.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

smittythepig said:


> Wow, I think you're the second one who has posted a pic of an example with a blue pip. Wonder how that happens? Very interesting. I was kind of hoping mine would be like that, but it appears green.


That's so strange.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Couldn't resist any longer....bought a 053 off the FS ads 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

farquha said:


> Just came minutes ago!!! Pictures really don't do it justice. Is it just me or is the lume pip on the bezel a different colour? Looks a bit blue. What a nice surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy it off the forum? I'm sure I've seen a blue pip here before.

Here is the post https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/%2A%2A%2A%2Asbdc051-053-owners-thread-%2A%2A%2A%2A-4521505-11.html#post46072199 Did you buy it from him?


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

yvliew said:


> Did you buy it off the forum? I'm sure I've seen a blue pip here before.
> 
> Here is the post https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/%2A%2A%2A%2Asbdc051-053-owners-thread-%2A%2A%2A%2A-4521505-11.html#post46072199 Did you buy it from him?


No. I got it from Katsu. Serial number says it's from January 2018.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

farquha said:


> No. I got it from Katsu. Serial number says it's from January 2018.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Is there a serial number lookup tool online?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

There is! I think it works as follows. First number is the year, second number is the month-Oct to Dec are letters. Other number is the unit in the lot produced.

https://www.plus9time.com/seiko-case-back-information/

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

farquha said:


> There is! I think it works as follows. First number is the year, second number is the month-Oct to Dec are letters. Other number is the unit in the lot produced.
> 
> https://www.plus9time.com/seiko-case-back-information/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Ah yes, thank you! I used to know this stuff. Been too long. Looks like mine is March of this year as the six digit code starts with 83.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Has anyone come across an aftermarket bracelet for the SBDC053 yet? fitted, not straight end links.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

I emailed strapcode and they said they were developing one. I couldn't wait so I ordered the Seiko one from eBay. Jubilee would be nice though. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

kinglee said:


> Has anyone come across an aftermarket bracelet for the SBDC053 yet? fitted, not straight end links.


The ebay one mentioned earlier in this thread works well.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

farquha said:


> I emailed strapcode and they said they were developing one. I couldn't wait so I ordered the Seiko one from eBay. Jubilee would be nice though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. I can wait!


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

I can’t wait for my 053 to get here. USPS says tomorrow 🤞

I don’t like the stock rubber strap, so I want to get something different. MM300 strap or tropic????




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

cochese2323 said:


> I can't wait for my 053 to get here. USPS says tomorrow ��
> 
> I don't like the stock rubber strap, so I want to get something different. MM300 strap or tropic????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excited for you, hope it's everything you expect.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cochese2323 said:


> I can't wait for my 053 to get here. USPS says tomorrow ?
> 
> I don't like the stock rubber strap, so I want to get something different. MM300 strap or tropic????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tropic for me.

I understand the heritage of the mm300 strap but in isolation the aesthetic never did it for me. I think I also hear they are not that comfy and pretty long.

Looking forward to your pics!

I am muddling around a couple seikos now and hoping to decide soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^You are correct on both accounts. I found the MM strap too long for a 7" wrist, and was very uncomfortable. I never wear it with my MM for those reasons.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Dagaz sells a mm300 strap clone that they describe as:

“SOFT AND FLEXIBLE PU RUBBER IS MUCH SOFTER AND MORE COMFY THAN SEIKO STRAPS AND IS NOT SILICON AND IS NOT A DUST MAGNET”

I like the look of the mm300 strap, especially with the notching by the lugs to make it blend better. But it does look kinda long and my wrist is only 7.25.....

Meh....rubber straps are cheap, so might as well get both, right??

Is Uncle Seiko the place to go for the tropic? Watch Gecko? Other?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



cochese2323 said:


> Dagaz sells a mm300 strap clone that they describe as:
> 
> "SOFT AND FLEXIBLE PU RUBBER IS MUCH SOFTER AND MORE COMFY THAN SEIKO STRAPS AND IS NOT SILICON AND IS NOT A DUST MAGNET"
> 
> ...


I had one of these Dagaz rubbers and recently sold it. It was a little softer, but still not very comfortable, and still too long.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> I had one of these Dagaz rubbers and recently sold it. It was a little softer, but still not very comfortable, and still too long.


That is good to know. I don't think I would like all the extra material either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

All I can say is wow.....










Far exceeds my expectations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Looks great! Well done.

In that shot the bezel and dial look a nice match.

What's your wrist size and how do you find the fit?

Looks sharp on the haveston.

Keep the thoughts and pics coming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Thank you. It is really hard to catch a picture that shows how blue the dial and bezel are in the sun. I agree on the Haveston too, it's a great match.

Wrist is 7.25". I think it fits great. The angle of the photo might look a little funny for size comparison. Was the best angle I could get to make the color look right.

This is more straight on...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Some different straps....

Toxic ShizNit navy/gray










Erika's OG Mirage










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm loving these nato photos. You all have inspired me to pick up a nato for my 053 as well. I ordered Haveston's The Quarterdeck. Once it arrives I'll be sure to post photos. 

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

cochese2323 said:


> Some different straps....
> 
> Toxic ShizNit navy/gray
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting for my ToxicNato. I ordered the same one. How are you finding it?


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Galaga said:


> I'm still waiting for my ToxicNato. I ordered the same one. How are you finding it?


It is great. Out of the "premium" NATOs I have tried, it is the best overall. Awesome hardware, nice length, good color combos and the service is top notch. Just great quality.

I will say the Haveston Carrier is a close second and is my favorite color combo, even before I got the 053. It's a little thicker though, so makes the watch sit up higher off the wrist.

I actually "neutered" my Carrier strap (and now all of my NATOs) by cutting the extra flap off so there is only a single piece of material between the case back and my wrist. That helped a lot with the Haveston and I think their newest batch of straps come that way directly from Haveston. I am eagerly waiting for their M-22 to restock.

The Erika's Original MN is a step up though. The hardware set up and stretch of the material makes it infinitely adjustable and therefore the most comfortable strap I have. I will be ordering another one for this watch in a different color, just not sure what color. Kinda of leaning towards their "Sahara" khaki color, but afraid it would get pretty gross in a hurry

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok, last pics for today...

Impromptu dog shot










And obligatory lume shot










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Best dive watch under $1k. Also can we concede that the blue is more popular than the black?


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Does Toxic make 2-piece Nato straps, of Zulu straps? I always hate using a one piece because I’m worried it’ll scuff the caseback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

smittythepig said:


> Does Toxic make 2-piece Nato straps, of Zulu straps? I always hate using a one piece because I'm worried it'll scuff the caseback.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They make a 2 piece, but it has different hardware than the ShizNit NATOs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

cochese2323 said:


> They make a 2 piece, but it has different hardware than the ShizNit NATOs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent, thank you


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Galaga said:


> ...Also can we concede that the blue is more popular than the black?


Absolutely. Seiko did a marvelous job of creating a timepiece that brings together different hues of blue depending on the light source.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

JaseRicco said:


> Absolutely. Seiko did a marvelous job of creating a timepiece that brings together different hues of blue depending on the light source.


^Well said^

Also, considering it is the first blue watch I have ever bought, I think it safe to say blue is more popular


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

cochese2323 said:


> ^Well said^
> 
> Also, considering it is the first blue watch I have ever bought, I think it safe to say blue is more popular


I am in search of an 053 which will check off two firsts; first Seiko and first blue watch. I love the fact that it not only has a blue dial but a blue bezel as well, and that lacquer coating...just beautiful.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Does anyone have photos, or can speak on how these compare to the new Samurai, size wise? 

While I generally shy away from over 40mm, I found the new Samurai wears pretty well on my 6.75" (flat)wrist.
I love the shape & look of these SPB's, just don't have anywhere local to see them in person so I don't know how much bigger in real life they are or how they wear compared to the Samurai.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Iron swan said:


> Does anyone have photos, or can speak on how these compare to the new Samurai, size wise?
> 
> While I generally shy away from over 40mm, I found the new Samurai wears pretty well on my 6.75" (flat)wrist.
> I love the shape & look of these SPB's, just don't have anywhere local to see them in person so I don't know how much bigger in real life they are or how they wear compared to the Samurai.


Slightly from memory (I had the lagoon samurai last year and the 053 recently), Imo the samurai case has a larger footprint and a "bulkier" impression. The 053 - on the right strap - is more 'normal', if not exactly thin.

However, due to the placement of springbar holes in the lugs, the samurai has a better match with natos and several straps, as the 053 has the springbar holes very very low in the lugs.

Overall, I would say that for a 'beater' style, go with samurai, and for a 'classic watch' feel, go with 051/3.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Here is a side by side with my 053 and 051 Samurai. They are very comparable size wise. At first I was a bit hesitant on the Samurai (which I got first), but because of the shorter l-t-l it wears very well. I got the 053 because of this thread and love it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

If the 053 had a black dial I’d jump on it.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

That insert on the samurai is nice! 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

farquha said:


> That insert on the samurai is nice!


Thanks! It is from Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts. Lbcistore.com


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> If the 053 had a black dial I'd jump on it.


You mean black dial with blue bezel, because there is the 051?


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

The sbp051 and 53 wears smaller than the samurai, the samurai wears big on my 7inch wrist, 

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

So after an hour of fiddling with pins and collars I was able to resize this bracelet from eBay. Don't know if it has diasheild because the high polished bits picked up a bit of scuffs just from me looking at it. Also the extension deployment seems very stiff.

Also I learned my lesson, dont buy cheap watch kits from Amazon. Pusher snapped right off and got stuck in a link.

I think it looks nice.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

farquha said:


> So after an hour of fiddling with pins and collars I was able to resize this bracelet from eBay. Don't know if it has diasheild because the high polished bits picked up a bit of scuffs just from me looking at it. Also the extension deployment seems very stiff.
> 
> Also I learned my lesson, dont buy cheap watch kits from Amazon. Pusher snapped right off and got stuck in a link.
> 
> ...


I've never really had any success with those pusher style tools. I ended buying a set of punch pins (.7-1mm) and use them in conjunction with one of those small watch hammers (your amazon kit probably came with one). Never had an issue removing or reinserting pins with them. Just need to be careful not to bend the punches.

Enjoy your watch! I have the same combo!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Ya good thing for the punches and hammer. 

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you X2-Elijah, TagTime & Wappak, tremendous help! From your posts, I feel confident in blind buying.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Lume is strong even in day light


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Even better in the dark










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

The bezel action of this watch is the best feel i have ever felt in any watch

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

wappak said:


> The bezel action of this watch is the best feel i have ever felt in any watch
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

wappak said:


> The bezel action of this watch is the best feel i have ever felt in any watch
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


Have you owned other Seikos? MM300? Just curious.


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Have you owned other Seikos? MM300? Just curious.


Yah i have owned other seikos but not the mm300, that wont fit on my wrist.

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kashoggi (Jan 13, 2018)

wappak said:


> The bezel action of this watch is the best feel i have ever felt in any watch
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


True


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

wappak said:


> The bezel action of this watch is the best feel i have ever felt in any watch


Agreed, much better than my Turtles or my Sumo LE
No MM nor GS in the box to compare...


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

There's a sbdc053 review on here where the guy compares it to mm300. He favors the 053. Don't know if he compares bezel action. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

After looking thru tons of photos, I still can’t decide between the 51 or 53. I worry if the blue is too bright. I think the new baby turtle is at the edge of being too bright. From most of the photos, the blue looks kinda dark which is nice. But i am sure the light plays a big part. On the other hand the black is nice, but I have a lot of black faced watches. Any thoughts to help me decided?


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

dr751 said:


> After looking thru tons of photos, I still can't decide between the 51 or 53. I worry if the blue is too bright. I think the new baby turtle is at the edge of being too bright. From most of the photos, the blue looks kinda dark which is nice. But i am sure the light plays a big part. On the other hand the black is nice, but I have a lot of black faced watches. Any thoughts to help me decided?


Blue is definately not too bright and depending on light even looks black. If you have many black dial watches already I think the 053 will offer some variety for you. Always nice to get a bit out of your comfort zone, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## dr751 (Feb 4, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JaseRicco said:


> Blue is definately not too bright and depending on light even looks black. If you have many black dial watches already I think the 053 will offer some variety for you. Always nice to get a bit out of your comfort zone, you will not be disappointed.


X2. The blue has a fantastic dark blue dial and the best chameleon blue bezel you will ever see. The watch is a masterpiece.


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Hi, I allready posted this in the sla017 thread, but maybe this is a better place. I have the opportunity to buy a reasonbly priced spb081j1 (sbdc059), the green dialed one. I allready own the spb071j1 and the sla017. 
I kinda like the emerald colour of the watch and the model itself obviously. What is the general opinion on that watch here?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Great piece!

Like it!

Go get it!?



Dtcrobin said:


> Hi, I allready posted this in the sla017 thread, but maybe this is a better place. I have the opportunity to buy a reasonbly priced spb081j1 (sbdc059), the green dialed one. I allready own the spb071j1 and the sla017.
> I kinda like the emerald colour of the watch and the model itself obviously. What is the general opinion on that watch here?
> View attachment 13226863


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Dtcrobin said:


> Hi, I allready posted this in the sla017 thread, but maybe this is a better place. I have the opportunity to buy a reasonbly priced spb081j1 (sbdc059), the green dialed one. I allready own the spb071j1 and the sla017.
> I kinda like the emerald colour of the watch and the model itself obviously. What is the general opinion on that watch here?
> View attachment 13226863


I happen to like it. A nicely done green dial is grail for some.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Dtcrobin said:


> Hi, I allready posted this in the sla017 thread, but maybe this is a better place. I have the opportunity to buy a reasonbly priced spb081j1 (sbdc059), the green dialed one. I allready own the spb071j1 and the sla017.
> I kinda like the emerald colour of the watch and the model itself obviously. What is the general opinion on that watch here?
> View attachment 13226863


For me, If considering this watch I think the decision would come down to whether or not to get this or the green alpinist. If I was going to be wearing it in more business/formal/dress settings I'd get the alpinist. For sportier wear, this one.

Personally... I think the alpinist is the better looking watch. The shade of green is perfection. 
(Purely subjective of course.)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Iron swan said:


> (Purely subjective of course.)


Right since it's the ugliest watch ever made to some, me included.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm also not an Alpinist fan but any of the 62Mas reinterpretations are superb in my book. I bought the Blue in March, thought about the 051, 055,and the LE Green as well but I like to keep a small collection with not much overlap. ANY of them likely will please you.


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Heljestrand said:


> I'm also not an Alpinist fan but any of the 62Mas reinterpretations are superb in my book. I bought the Blue in March, thought about the 051, 055,and the LE Green as well but I like to keep a small collection with not much overlap. ANY of them likely will please you.


I had that blue one also, but sold it. Regretting that eversince. Such a beauty. But also owning the 071 Which is also blue and a bit "les formal" and sportier and creating funds for the Sla017, I had to?


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Thanks for the reactions here. It helps, I think I will get it. Not the biggest fan of green, but this is more “emerald” to me, good with blue clothes. The alpinist green is really green😬


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

What I do find strange is that it is limited 2018 pieces in the world and 1000 pieces jdm. Why do they do that?!? Same watch, different number?!


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Blue on blue NATO


----------



## wappak (Oct 14, 2017)

This watch is loaded with quality









Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

This feels too nice to wear.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Feels comfortable on leather too


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

yvliew said:


> Blue on blue NATO
> View attachment 13228267


Very nice. Is this a one-piece Nato?


----------



## BabisStinson (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi everyone, could you share where I can find the best price for the SPB053 watch (and bracelet perhaps) shipped in the EU?
I have almost decided on this, I am torn between it and the "Save the Ocean" Samurai.
Thanks!


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

smittythepig said:


> Very nice. Is this a one-piece Nato?


Yes this is one piece nato. Matches perfectly.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

yvliew said:


> Yes this is one piece nato. Matches perfectly.


Cool, thanks! I prefer two-piece myself just so the back of the watch doesn't get scuffed (though one-piece does look cooler). Would still be interested in where you got it, though. Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have a SBDC053 incoming, and like many others in this thread, am interested in putting it on a bracelet. Reading through the previous ~25 pages of this thread, I've seen the question of aftermarket bracelet options brought up a couple of times, but didn't see a definitive answer on what options are available beyond the OEM bracelet. Is it still the case that the OEM bracelet is the only fitted endlink option? If so, what options do people like with straight endlinks? 

Thank you, and apologies if I've simply missed this answer further back in the thread.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

cgaites said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a SBDC053 incoming, and like many others in this thread, am interested in putting it on a bracelet. Reading through the previous ~25 pages of this thread, I've seen the question of aftermarket bracelet options brought up a couple of times, but didn't see a definitive answer on what options are available beyond the OEM bracelet. Is it still the case that the OEM bracelet is the only fitted endlink option? If so, what options do people like with straight endlinks?
> 
> Thank you, and apologies if I've simply missed this answer further back in the thread.


I just picked one up too and as far as I know, the OEM bracelet is the only one with fitted endlinks.

I would also like to see some photos of pieces that have generic straight endlinks from StrapCode or the like if anyone has some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

cgaites said:


> I have a SBDC053 incoming, and like many others in this thread, am interested in putting it on a bracelet. Reading through the previous ~25 pages of this thread, I've seen the question of aftermarket bracelet options brought up a couple of times, but didn't see a definitive answer on what options are available beyond the OEM bracelet. Is it still the case that the OEM bracelet is the only fitted endlink option? If so, what options do people like with straight endlinks?


Yes, Seiko's bracelet is still the only fitted option. I'm surprised that strapcode isn't making anything, as they're making bracelets for the discontinued SARB watches. Fortunately, due to the SBDC51/53/55 case and lugs, straight endlinks aren't bad (sorry, I have no wrist shots).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Got an incoming Sbdc051...delivery will be tomorrow afternoon. :-!


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

JaseRicco said:


> Got an incoming Sbdc051...delivery will be tomorrow afternoon. :-!


Congrats. You will not be disappointed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

If strapcode were to make a bracelet, it would be pretty hard to beat out the oem bracelet. The oem bracelet is really that good and it has diashield.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

josayeee said:


> If strapcode were to make a bracelet, it would be pretty hard to beat out the oem bracelet. The oem bracelet is really that good and it has diashield.


Exactly. The bracelet is very good indeed, solid endlinks, milled clasp. Just the diver extension that's using stamp steel. Not that I use it anyway, no complaints on the bracelet.


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone found an aftermarket bracelet option for the 051/053/055? I picked up an 055 during ebays 20% off, but it only came with the rubber strap. I picked up an Uncle Seiko waffle, but I'd like to source a bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

The oem bracelet is just fine!


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

pirelli7467 said:


> Anyone found an aftermarket bracelet option for the 051/053/055?


Just the ebay one, which has been mentioned several times in this thread. It's awesome.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Is the Ebay bracelet link better than the OEM one ?
I ask because OEM link is very very poor.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

westy64 said:


> Is the Ebay bracelet link better than the OEM one ?
> I ask because OEM link is very very poor.


The one people are buying on Ebay is the OEM one, and you're the first person to say it's poor. What's the problem with it?


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

These don't seem to be following the trajectory of the turtle in pricing. Outside of that creation watches flash sale $498.00 I have not seen the price really dip. anyone got any leads on good prices for these?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

westy64 said:


> Is the Ebay bracelet link better than the OEM one ?
> I ask because OEM link is very very poor.


Poor? First time I've heard this, every review I've read or watched has praised the braclet. Any specifics you can offer?


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Received...:-!

























Picked this baby up pre-loved in mint condition on unworn braclet. Thank You WUS & WUS Member |>


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

JLS36 said:


> These don't seem to be following the trajectory of the turtle in pricing. Outside of that creation watches flash sale $498.00 I have not seen the price really dip. anyone got any leads on good prices for these?


Would you consider looking pre-loved? To quote mt own post "Picked this baby up pre-loved in mint condition on unworn braclet."


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Congrats Jase, glad you like the watch.

New Tropic strap for mine came today....don't know if I love it.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Can a freshly-arrived 055 join in?










I don't care for 3 o'clock crowns and have never been a fan of trapezoidal/rectangular/square indices, but this thing is gorgeous in person. I immediately like it better than the 063 I just picked up; which might struggle for wrist time between this and my daily go-to MM300 and weekender Tuna.


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

Just got my 053 back from the NJ service center. I'm very happy with it now, as it is running +1.7 seconds per day and the hands are perfectly aligned now (was running -26 s/d).


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

westy64 said:


> Is the Ebay bracelet link better than the OEM one ?
> I ask because OEM link is very very poor.


Now I'm confused, why is it poor if it's OEM? Or ppl has been using OEM wrongly? OEM should be the same from the original bracelet that comes with SBDC053/SPB053 right? Doesn't OEM means Original Equipment Manufacturer? So it should be the same? So there's either no OEM, just Original or FAKE/Third party which should be considered fake too if it's slap on Seiko logo and it's not by Seiko.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Nathanours said:


> Just got my 053 back from the NJ service center. I'm very happy with it now, as it is running +1.7 seconds per day and the hands are perfectly aligned now (was running -26 s/d).


Mine last sync a week ago and it's runing +3 secs faster. Considerably good.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



cochese2323 said:


> Congrats Jase, glad you like the watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, I don't like it, I actually love it.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

scottymac said:


> Can a freshly-arrived 055 join in?


It's one of the "62Mas Re-Interpretations", so I say why not.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

JaseRicco said:


> It's one of the "62Mas Re-Interpretations", so I say why not.


We need to change the title of this thread. First of all the model number is already wrong. SPB.. not SBP.. Mod pls??


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

yvliew said:


> We need to change the title of this thread. First of all the model number is already wrong. SPB.. not SBP.. Mod pls??


I agree, there are multiple watches that fit this thread; Sbdc051, Sbdc053, Sbdc055 & Sbdc059. So I'd actually call this thread "62Mas Re-Interpretations".


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dtcrobin said:


> Hi, I allready posted this in the sla017 thread, but maybe this is a better place. I have the opportunity to buy a reasonbly priced spb081j1 (sbdc059), the green dialed one. I allready own the spb071j1 and the sla017.
> I kinda like the emerald colour of the watch and the model itself obviously. What is the general opinion on that watch here?
> View attachment 13226863


Had a look at this today in the seiko boutique, absolutely stunning, very vibrant, seriously pops, nice shade of emerald too, looks amazing in the flesh.


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

westy64 said:


> Is the Ebay bracelet link better than the OEM one ?
> I ask because OEM link is very very poor.












Ok guys, here is a picture showing why I says the OEM link is poor (photo credit SKOR WUS member).
In fact, OEM is great as it is exactly like original, but they are both poor to me.
I would expect the link to follow with more acuracy the shape of the case.
Nothing more.

full link there:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/seiko-prospex-spb051-pics-review-4598579.html

for the ones who can't see the image, its the 15th image on the above link.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Image not working.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

westy64 said:


> Ok guys, here is a picture showing why I says the OEM link is poor (photo credit SKOR WUS member).
> In fact, OEM is great as it is exactly like original, but they are both poor to me.
> I would expect the link to follow with more acuracy the shape of the case.
> Nothing more.
> ...


Not many divers do that, in fact i cant think of any that do that have a curved case design like this. They all run straight across.

If it went with the case it would change the design of the watch and make it cushion like at the ends.

Its designed like this on purpose.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

westy64 said:


> Ok guys, here is a picture showing why I says the OEM link is poor (photo credit SKOR WUS member).
> In fact, OEM is great as it is exactly like original, but they are both poor to me.
> I would expect the link to follow with more acuracy the shape of the case.
> Nothing more.
> ...


I don't think that's any flaw or anything. It's just part of the design.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Nathanours said:


> Just got my 053 back from the NJ service center. I'm very happy with it now, as it is running +1.7 seconds per day and the hands are perfectly aligned now (was running -26 s/d).


What did they charge for this, if anything?

Mine is running about -4 to -5 seconds per day when worn most of the day and rested face up overnight. And everything lines up correctly. I do have dust on the dial but not a huge problem.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Both of my 6R15’s run slow. I find it very annoying.


----------



## jdawson (Apr 15, 2015)

yvliew said:


> I don't think that's any flaw or anything. It's just part of the design.


Agreed. He can certainly complain about the looks and design, but the quality is fine.



Galaga said:


> Both of my 6R15's run slow. I find it very annoying.


All three of mine run slow, but I have heard of a few that run slightly fast.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine runs up to 8 seconds fast in static positions, with the most accurate position being not even +1 second per day. While wearing it over a day it doesn't gain or lose even a second. I've been very lucky with both my mechanicals (the other being a 4r35) which makes me think my next one will probably run about 5 minutes slow per day or something stupid like that, unless I get one that's COSC certified.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Mine runs up to 8 seconds fast in static positions, with the slowest position being not even +1 second per day. While wearing it over a day it doesn't gain or lose even a second. I've been very lucky with both my mechanicals (the other being a 4r35) which makes me think my next one will probably run about 5 minutes slow per day or something.


My 4R36 on my SRP775 runs at +3 seconds whilst the PADI is about plus +6 seconds. The one that surprises me the most is my SKX, whilst it is prone to positional variance, not always worn but always on the winder it is within COSC when I average it out per month.


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

jdawson said:


> All three of mine run slow, but I have heard of a few that run slightly fast.


Unfortunate. Both my 6R15s run about +10s/day, which is certainly more convenient than running slow.

...Mike


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

My sbp051 now runs +12s per day, but thats ok with me coz i rotate my watch every 4 days, i think this watch is great buy for its quality you will get. 

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

My 053 gains about 15s a day. Good enough for the girls I go out with lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

Finally got around to sizing and fitting the Seiko bracelet for my SBDC055:








It's a nice bracelet, and all, but I can't help thinking I like my Turtle bracelet better for both comfort and looks:








While I was at it, I tried a rather off-the-wall strap option - but I don't think it really works:








So, for now, I think I'm happiest with the blue rubber strap it comes with:








...which kind of makes me wonder why I spent the $$$ on the bracelet. OTOH, I like the watch enough that I'd probably be uncomfortable with no bracelet option "just in case" - even though as a general rule I'm not that fond of wearing watches with bracelets. Except sometimes. Oh, well...

...Mike

P.S. Apologies for all the dust. Sure the side-lighting accentuates it, but I should have dusted things off before getting out the camera o|


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Both of my 6R15's run slow. I find it very annoying.


My sumo is running 2 seconds slow, Henry checked it and did the bracelet, i must have got lucky, keeping almost perfect time straight out of the box.

Did you see the green sbp in the front window of the seiko boutique? seriously looks stunning.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> My sumo is running 2 seconds slow, Henry checked it and did the bracelet, i must have got lucky, keeping almost perfect time straight out of the box.
> 
> Did you see the green sbp in the front window of the seiko boutique? seriously looks stunning.


We would of missed each other by minutes. I was there with a mate.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> We would of missed each other by minutes. I was there with a mate.


LOL, what did you talk him round to buying?


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

053 on cheapie shark mesh....not too bad for $25










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

^ Curious what your wrist size is. I've considered one of these but am concerned about the lug to lug of nearly 50mm since my wrist is 6.75".


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ Curious what your wrist size is. I've considered one of these but am concerned about the lug to lug of nearly 50mm since my wrist is 6.75".


About 7.25" depending in humidity 

Here's a shot more straight on for size reference










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Looks like the 051 I just picked up is roughly +2 after 24hrs...


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Rice and Gravy said:


> ^ Curious what your wrist size is. I've considered one of these but am concerned about the lug to lug of nearly 50mm since my wrist is 6.75".


I think you'll be fine. I too was worried about my 6.50" wrist, I took the plunge anyway, granted the 051 is right at the cusp of being just to big, but I don't think it looks too bad. But with all of this said, I was wiling to make an exception because of what the Seiko "62Mas Re-Interpretations" are.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cochese2323 said:


> 053 on cheapie shark mesh....not too bad for $25
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great. One of the best strap options I have seen.

Pics like that are keeping my interest hooked.

Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathanours (Nov 21, 2011)

smittythepig said:


> Nathanours said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my 053 back from the NJ service center. I'm very happy with it now, as it is running +1.7 seconds per day and the hands are perfectly aligned now (was running -26 s/d).
> ...


The specs for the movement are -15/+25, so since mine as at -26 s/d it was covered under warranty.


----------



## Rice and Gravy (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks for the input on size guys. I appreciate the enabling.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Cobia said:


> LOL, what did you talk him round to buying?


Just a resize on the SNZH bracelet.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Can anyone point me to an official mention that the oem bracelet is also Diashield coated? All I can find from Seiko is that the case coating is Diashield.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

scottymac said:


> Can anyone point me to an official mention that the oem bracelet is also Diashield coated? All I can find from Seiko is that the case coating is Diashield.


The consensus seems to point to the braclet being coated with Diashield, however, everything I have read references the "Case Coating" as coated with Diashield. Interested to read the replies.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, exactly. The consensus seems clear and most review sites parrot the same information, but I'm not sure what the source of this information is. I suppose I can email Seiko and ask.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm not too sure if it is coated. Mine either came with some scuffs or I managed to do it somehow switching it on, which is unlikely. Maybe it didn't pass QC and was picked up by an eBay dealer. However I have to search to find the scuffs that are only visible in the right light. I haven't noticed any new imperfections after wear. That said, it is one of the most quality feeling bracelets I've handled, especially for a Seiko. It feels sturdy and has no rattle. Far above any offering from strapcode. I love strapcode bracelets but this feels so much better.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

I just submitted an inquiry via the Seiko JP site in English and Google-translated Japanese for good measure. If no one has a definitive answer by the time I get a response, I will be sure to post it here for anyone interested.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

There is no way the bracelet on the 51 won't have Diashield. I don't know about these ebay bracelets though. Seiko just won't mention it as they make no mention of the bracelet for some reason.


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

farquha said:


>


Are centre links polished on the OEM bracelet ?

Seiko's are brushed in same way as side ones (photo of my 51) :
(Sorry if this was obvious to every one !)


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

clyde_frog said:


> There is no way the bracelet on the 51 won't have Diashield....
> Seiko just won't mention it as they make no mention of the bracelet for some reason


Sure about that? And if they don't mention it anywhere i.e. the abscence of proof, why would we assume it's an affirmative rather than a negative? Because that's the answer we all want?

Look, I hope you're right. I just couldn't find anything from Seiko themselves that mentions anything specific about the bracelet being coated with Diashield too. Further, they do specifically call out the case as being coated. Just got me wondering.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

scottymac said:


> Sure about that? And if they don't mention it anywhere i.e. the abscence if proof, why would we assume it's an affirmative rather than a negative? Because that's the answer we all want?
> 
> Look, I hope you're right. I just couldn't find anything from Seiko themselves that mentions anything specific about the bracelet being coated with Diashield too. Further, they do specifically call out the case as being coated. Just got me wondering.


But they only mention the case material and nothing about the bracelet.



> Case	Stainless steel case
> Case coating	Dia shield


If they mentioned the case material and coating but then only the bracelet material I'd think otherwise. I obviously don't know for certain but I'd be shocked if the bracelet didn't have Diashield, I mean the thing even comes with a Diashield tag attached to it. I know I slag off Seiko a bit on here sometimes but they surely aren't that bad that they'd only coat the case in Diashield and not the bracelet, which you could argue is the part that would benefit most from it?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

I agree. Having the bracelet coated with a scuff resistant process makes total sense. As for the Diashield hangtag on the bracelet...where else are they really going to attach it? I don't think that the tag being on the bracelet necessarily guarantees that the bracelet is also Diashield, I think that's simply a convenient place to put it.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah I suppose but it's misleading, but then again so is Made In Japan so... Ok this time I will have faith in Seiko that the bracelet is coated.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

I got an official "customer inquiry case number has been opened " auto-email back from Seiko already, so hopefully they will respond in the coming week with some enlightenment.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

http://wornandwound.com/review/seiko-prospex-diver-ref-spb053-review/

This guy's review says it's coated. It must be then.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

farquha said:


> Seiko Prospex Diver ref. SPB053 Review - Worn & Wound
> 
> This guy's review says it's coated. It must be then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Case closed! :-! ;-) :think:


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

scottymac said:


> Case closed! :-! ;-) :think:


Just out of curiosity, plenty of reviews state Diashield coating on Case & Braclet, why case closed when it comes to the information provided by W&W? Is W&W know for methodical research and accurate information?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

JaseRicco said:


> Just out of curiosity, plenty of reviews state Diashield coating on Case & Braclet, why case closed when it comes to the information provided by W&W? Is W&W know for methodical research and accurate information?


Sarcasm.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

clyde_frog said:


> Sarcasm.


Oh, haha, totally missed that one o|


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

clyde_frog said:


> Sarcasm.


|>

Thank ya sir.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

36 hours after syncing. Pretty good.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

I have been wearing my SPB053 on the Ebay bracelet 3-4 days a week for the last 4 months. The bracelet shows virtually no signs of the typical micro-scratches and swirlies you would typically get from normal desk-diving activities. I, for one, am fully convinced that the bracelet has the Diashield coating...


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

What color is the bezel? It’s so hard to tell in pictures because sometimes it looks black, blue, or green. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Redfury said:


> What color is the bezel? It's so hard to tell in pictures because sometimes it looks black, blue, or green.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the 051, it's shiny/metallic/laquered black. On the 053, it's a shiny/metallic/laquered blue that shifts from a darker teal to a very dark blue depending on the light. 055 (PADI) and 059 (green dial) also have the black bezel.


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

scottymac said:


> On the 051, it's shiny/metallic/laquered black. On the 053, it's a shiny/metallic/laquered blue that shifts from a darker teal to a very dark blue depending on the light. 055 (PADI) and 059 (green dial) also have the black bezel.


Thanks for the clarification. That blue/teal looks pretty nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

b-)

Seiko responded to my inquiry:

From: [email protected]

Date: 6/25/18 9:02 PM (GMT-05:00)

To: scottymac

Subject: RE: 【セイコーウオッチ】お問い合わせ No.131739/ 製品に関するお問い合わせ/ Our Ref. 38688

Our Ref. 38688

.

Dear Sir,

.

Thank you for your patronage of Seiko products as well as your inquiry about the Diashield of model SBDC05.

.

In reply to your question, we would like to inform you of the model specification of Seiko products in general that the bracelet is also coated with Diashield when the case is coated with this special coating in order to protect the whole watch from the scratch.

.

We hope that the above information is of value to you.

.

With best regards,

CS Dept.

SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
______________________________

|> b-)


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

scottymac said:


> b-)
> 
> Seiko responded to my inquiry:
> 
> ...


Awesome, good to know for sure. Thanks for the info.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I love how they word that, "protect the whole watch from the scratch" like 'the scratch' is the name of some type of disease or pandemic. Unfortunately I don't really think Diashield is that great of a shield against it, better than nothing though.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

clyde_frog said:


> I love how they word that, "protect the whole watch from the scratch" like 'the scratch' is the name of some type of disease or pandemic. Unfortunately I don't really think Diashield is that great of a shield against it, better than nothing though.


I think catching "The Scratch" made me buy the watch in the first place


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Allow me to try and bring the thread back on track, seeing as how I might have derailed it a bit with the Diashield question.

So I got the got the 055 PADI last week, liked it a LOT. That dial is amazing. In fact, I was so taken by this model, which I didn't really think much of when it debuted, that I decided an 053 would probably get more wrist time than the bold PADI. Mind you, I much prefer my Seiko divers with crowns at 4 and circular, not rectangular or trapezoidal indices. Same reason I'd pick the 007 over the 173 every time. So for me, this was a pleasant surprise.

Flipped the PADI and ordered up an 053, which just arrived this evening. I am infatuated. It's almost too nice, but will give my daily driver MM300 some well deserved down time during the week.

When did Seiko revise the pin and collar system? This one was so much simpler to resize than the style used on the MM300 and Sumo. Very nice.

I also had the fortune to briefly own a SBDC063, or "Baby MM" and compare it to this model. I personally prefer the 053. It's a bit nicer, and having the SBDX001 made the 063 redundant for me. 

So while you guys have been singing it's praises all along, I'm just hopping on the bandwagon now. Further, I propose the 051 be nicknamed "NewMAS", the 053 "BlueMAS", the 055 "PADIMAS" and the 059 "GreenMAS"....? Dunno about that last one. That's what I'm gonna call them anyway.

With that...it's off to bed.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

3.5 days / 84 hours after sync.. Right on spot!! Wow!


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

I'm calling them Itchy and Scratchy


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

scottymac said:


> Allow me to try and bring the thread back on track, seeing as how I might have derailed it a bit with the Diashield question.
> 
> So I got the got the 055 PADI last week, liked it a LOT. That dial is amazing. In fact, I was so taken by this model, which I didn't really think much of when it debuted, that I decided an 053 would probably get more wrist time than the bold PADI. Mind you, I much prefer my Seiko divers with crowns at 4 and circular, not rectangular or trapezoidal indices. Same reason I'd pick the 007 over the 173 every time. So for me, this was a pleasant surprise.
> 
> ...


Maybe the green dial could be XMAS instead (as in Christmas)  Unfortunately it doesn't have any red in it.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

scottymac said:


> Further, I propose the 051 be nicknamed "NewMAS", the 053 "BlueMAS"
> With that...it's off to bed.


Best nicknames I've heard for these two to date!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Muh BlueMAS:


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

scottymac said:


> ...Further, I propose the 051 be nicknamed "NewMAS", the 053 "BlueMAS", the 055 "PADIMAS" and the 059 "GreenMAS"....? Dunno about that last one. That's what I'm gonna call them anyway.
> 
> With that...it's off to bed.


One cannot forget the Sla017, which is the "true" "NewMas", as it is the actual re-issue. So in keeping with your nicknames correlating to each watches color; Sla017 "NewMas", 051 "BlackMas", 053 "BlueMas", 055 "PadiMas" and 059 "GreenMas"?


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

My "BlackMas"...


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

BlueMAS, with reflection from the blue above.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

JaseRicco said:


> One cannot forget the Sla017, which is the "true" "NewMas", as it is the actual re-issue. So in keeping with your nicknames correlating to each watches color; Sla017 "NewMas", 051 "BlackMas", 053 "BlueMas", 055 "PadiMas" and 059 "GreenMas"?


Good call! I forgot about the re-issue. Thanks.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

.... and if I gave it to my Mother's mom, it could be my GrandMAS


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

wwarren said:


> .... and if I gave it to my Mother's mom, it could be my GrandMAS
> 
> View attachment 13252969


Thread over. wwarren wins.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

scottymac said:


> .
> So while you guys have been singing it's praises all along, I'm just hopping on the bandwagon now. Further, I propose the 051 be nicknamed "NewMAS", the 053 "BlueMAS", the 055 "PADIMAS" and the 059 "GreenMAS"....? Dunno about that last one. That's what I'm gonna call them anyway.


Sounds good to me, I'll co-sign on those nicknames! My only suggestion would be to call the 051 'BlackMAS', but I see JaseRicco beat me to it.

Now I have to get the 051 because the nickname sounds like "black mass".
And well... that's about as cool as watch nicknames get.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Iron swan said:


> Sounds good to me, I'll co-sign on those nicknames! My only suggestion would be to call the 051 'BlackMAS', but I see JaseRicco beat me to it.
> 
> Now I have to get the 051 because the nickname sounds like "black mass".
> And well... that's about as cool as watch nicknames get.


I think the nicknames are so fitting that I changed my signature from Seiko Sbdc051 to Seiko "BlackMas" :-!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

BlueMAS on the way in this morning


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

scottymac said:


> BlueMAS on the way in this morning


I think you shuld drop the "e" and call it BluMAS. Similar to Blumo.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

scottymac said:


> BlueMAS on the way in this morning


First 62Mas Re-Interpretation?

And I'm not seeing the pics your posting, just a little square box.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Looking to do my first Seiko Mod and I’d like to replace the bezel insert in my Sbdc051 with a lumed insert, doesn’t have to be ceramic. Any suggestions on how/where to buy?

Thank You in advance.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> I am going to order the black one as well and pick up a 051.


Did you wind up ordering a black?

How do you find the lume in the lumed bezel insert to be? While emailing Harold I asked what he uses for lume on his bezels and he replied C3 Super-LumiNova, however the lume on your bezel Looks a bit weak in your pic for C3. Is this an accurate observation or just a case of the camera not doing it justice? Or maybe it's just that any lume is going to look weak when compared to Seiko's proprietary LumiBrite?

What type of doubled sided adhesive should I use?


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

JaseRicco said:


> Looking to do my first Seiko Mod and I'd like to replace the bezel insert in my Sbdc051 with a lumed insert, doesn't have to be ceramic. Any suggestions on how/where to buy?
> 
> Thank You in advance.


Yobokies is the only place I have seen then available so far

http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/Bezel Inserts/story

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

cochese2323 said:


> Yobokies is the only place I have seen then available so far
> 
> Bezel Inserts Story by yobokies | Photobucket
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since I posted I did some research and you are correct, he is the only one that I have found.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

For those of you with the PADI version, how does the blue tinted outer part of the bezel look? I'm tempted to pick up the PADI version, and possibly sell my sbdc053, but the blue bezel is holding me back 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

wwarren said:


> I think you shuld drop the "e" and call it BluMAS. Similar to Blumo.


Great work. Agree


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JaseRicco said:


> Looking to do my first Seiko Mod and I'd like to replace the bezel insert in my Sbdc051 with a lumed insert, doesn't have to be ceramic. Any suggestions on how/where to buy?
> 
> Thank You in advance.


Are you crazy? Why would you do that?


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ordered these today from ToxicNATOs. I will post some pics on the watch when I get them

Ocean blue color (far right)










Navy blue (right)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



raheelc said:


> For those of you with the PADI version, how does the blue tinted outer part of the bezel look? I'm tempted to pick up the PADI version, and possibly sell my sbdc053, but the blue bezel is holding me back


I like the PADI version best of all these 6RMAS models. I think the anodized blue bezel looks very good, with a sophisticated finish. Here is my unboxing, just scroll past Mickey and the pamphlet...

* Recent Receptions #1: A Mickey and a PADI *

- Thomas

.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> I like the PADI version best of all these 6RMAS models. I think the anodized blue bezel looks very good, with a sophisticated finish. Here is my unboxing, just scroll past Mickey and the pamphlet...
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've been wanting one of the Seiko PADI watches for a while, and this one has caught my eye. Just wish I could see the bezel in person somehow before ordering one lol.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Ok, after exactly 1 week after sync. This is very good right!?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Pretty awesome. Congrats. 

My sumo (since departed) with the 6r15 was super accurate. 

Certainly a very capable movement just luck of the draw how well regulated it is out of the box. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Are you crazy? Why would you do that?


Nanook65 shows his *Vintage 62Mas Styled Lumed Ceramic Bezel* mod back on pg. 212 and I quite like the look of it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JaseRicco said:


> Nanook65 shows his *Vintage 62Mas Styled Lumed Ceramic Bezel* mod back on pg. 212 and I quite like the look of it.


Do not do that. The quality of the bezel on the 051/053 is like marine master.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Whats a good bracelet for the 053? The stock 051 bracelet is tooooo expensive. I'm sure its worth it but its too.much for me.


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

I just placed an order for the ebay bracelet. They agreed to $115. After the 15% off code PERFECTDAY, it dropped to $107.65 with shipping.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

customwise said:


> I just placed an order for the ebay bracelet. They agreed to $115. After the 15% off code PERFECTDAY, it dropped to $107.65 with shipping.


What ebay bracelet? Is it stock or some aftermarket?


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

From what I understand it's stock from the 51 and fits perfectly on the 53.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/S-eiko-Pro...7-SPB081-SPB071-SBDC053-SBDC051-/263597503660


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

The original bracelet?



customwise said:


> I just placed an order for the ebay bracelet. They agreed to $115. After the 15% off code PERFECTDAY, it dropped to $107.65 with shipping.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Seems like it's the one for the limited green one. The center link is polished



customwise said:


> From what I understand it's stock from the 51 and fits perfectly on the 53.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/S-eiko-Pro...7-SPB081-SPB071-SBDC053-SBDC051-/263597503660


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

yvliew said:


> Seems like it's the one for the limited green one. The center link is polished


Now that I look closely at it I think you're right. I'll post pictures once it arrives so you all can see how it looks on the 53.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

yvliew said:


> The original bracelet?


Yes. Buy with confidence. I bought from the same seller. It is the OEM and is authentic.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



customwise said:


> I just placed an order for the ebay bracelet. They agreed to $115. After the 15% off code PERFECTDAY, it dropped to $107.65 with shipping.


Hey, thanks for the plan, man! :-! I just did the same thing! |>  |>

I was going to get the bracelet for my new SBDC055 PADI, and I guess tonight was the right time!! ;-)

- Thomas

.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

If you're looking for OEM 051 braclet, this is it... https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-N...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649. Bit more, coming in at $140 with 15%, just figured I'd share.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Do not do that. The quality of the bezel on the 051/053 is like marine master.


Appreciate the advice, but plan has already been set in motion. Full disclosure, I had no choice, which is all my own fault...is what it is.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

So there are two options, one with polished center links and one with brushed? Too bad the owl isn’t the cheaper one. I need to get one for my 053. Guess it’s not a huge difference in price. I assume both are DiaShield.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

smittythepig said:


> So there are two options, one with polished center links and one with brushed? Too bad the owl isn't the cheaper one. I need to get one for my 053. Guess it's not a huge difference in price. I assume both are DiaShield.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the braclet with the brushed center links is 051 OEM and the braclet with the polished center links is 059 OEM. If your looking for a braclet to add to your 053, the brushed center linked braclet is the one that most purchase, however, I would assume you could purchase either for your 053.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is the bracelet for the 051/053.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Original-N...BDC053-SBDC055-Bracelet-M01X331-/263428447062


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Cool, thanks. Gonna go with the brushed center links. Eventually. Might wait a few months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james_027 (Jan 16, 2018)

Cobia said:


> WOW! man stunning, simple and even elegant for a seiko diver, you could dress this up or down, beautiful blue, great pics mate.
> 
> Im hearing some guys say this watch is big, its far from big imo, 50mm lug to lug is only 2.5mm longer than a very short lug to lug in the turtle, thats nothing, its still only 42mm wide which isnt big for a diver.
> People comparing it to the SKX have to remember the skx wears very small for a 42, the smallest wearing 42mm ive ever had due to the case design, its very short lug to lug, its not the best watch to compare other 42's off.
> ...


I have a 6.25inch wrist can I wear this watch? :-s


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

james_027 said:


> I have a 6.25inch wrist can I wear this watch? :-s


I have a 6.5" wrist and this watch is right at the cusp of being too big. It's not so much the 42mm diameter, but the almost 50mm lug to lug. Usually I would stick to watches that are no bigger than 40/41mm that have under a 48mm lug to lug, however I decided I would make an exception because I wanted to have a Seiko Diver in my collection and I love the history behind the "62Mas Re-Interpretation" line.

If you are asking the question, I suspect you already have an idea as to the size watches your 6.25" wrist can pull off. Remember though, it's not all about wrist size, smaller guys with smaller wrists can pull off bigger watches if they have the frame to support it. Don't forget also, in the end, it's all about what you like.

Hopefully there are some other Members with 6.25" wrists who wear this watch can chime in with some advice.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Picked up an SBDC055. not sure whether to keep the 053 I already had or the 055. 053 has an amazing dial color and bezel while the 055 has an amazing transitional dial from blue to black, and I like the red accents too. But the blue coin edge bezel is something I'm not really sure of yet. Maybe it will grow on me after wearing it for a bit. Either way, one of these will be going on the chopping block!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



raheelc said:


> Picked up an SBDC055. not sure whether to keep the 053 I already had or the 055. 053 has an amazing dial color and bezel while the 055 has an amazing transitional dial from blue to black, and I like the red accents too. But the blue coin edge bezel is something I'm not really sure of yet. Maybe it will grow on me after wearing it for a bit. Either way, one of these will be going on the chopping block!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Easy for me, I would keep the 053. Not really a fan of the 055 dial and the blue coin edge bezel. Too much going on with all the colors. The 053 has such a nice sunburst dial and the bezel insert is almost a kameleon. Good luck with it if you are going to make a decision.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

raheelc said:


> Picked up an SBDC055. not sure whether to keep the 053 I already had or the 055. 053 has an amazing dial color and bezel while the 055 has an amazing transitional dial from blue to black, and I like the red accents too. But the blue coin edge bezel is something I'm not really sure of yet. Maybe it will grow on me after wearing it for a bit. Either way, one of these will be going on the chopping block!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Both have pros and cons in my eyes and each one is unique in it's own way, just comes down to which one has more pros than cons. Either way, congrats on the new 055, even if it does end up on the chopping block.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

"BlackMas" w/ Yobokies "62Mas" Vintage Styled Lumed Ceramic Bezel Mod...

*GORGEOUS*

















*LOOK AT THAT LUME*









*SaltLife*









Check out my review of this bezel here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/shout-out-yobokies-4738777.html#post46430269...spoiler alert, I love the bezel and would highly recommend.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

JaseRicco said:


> "BlackMas" w/ Yobokies "62Mas" Vintage Styled Lumed Ceramic Bezel Mod...
> 
> *GORGEOUS*
> 
> ...


Looks great! Yobokies made a beautiful bezel insert and it suits the watch really well. Can certainly see why you are loving it.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

TagTime said:


> Looks great! Yobokies made a beautiful bezel insert and it suits the watch really well. Can certainly see why you are loving it.


Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

Really liking the blue bezel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

JaseRicco said:


> "BlackMas" w/ Yobokies "62Mas" Vintage Styled Lumed Ceramic Bezel Mod...
> 
> *GORGEOUS*
> 
> ...


That looks so good! How long does the lume last on the bezel, compared to the dial?


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Double post. (Why does it always do this, and how do I delete the 2nd post?)


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Iron swan said:


> That looks so good! How long does the lume last on the bezel, compared to the dial?


Thank you! I have a review of the bezel here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/shout-out-yobokies-4738777.html, I review everything including the lume.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

Some strap pornography for ya....

Toxic Magnum in navy (Isofrane clone)










Toxic Scurfa in "ocean blue". The color comes across in the photo a little brighter than it really is.










Wrist shot. I think this one is a great match for the watch and is pretty damn close in comfort and quality to a real Isofrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

I don't have good photography skills but I have a really cool watch! The strap does pick up a little dust, I find.


----------



## peaceonearth (Jul 12, 2013)

situ said:


> Whats a good bracelet for the 053? The stock 051 bracelet is tooooo expensive. I'm sure its worth it but its too.much for me.


I wonder if anyone has any good ideas for this? A flat ended super oyster clone is $55 on Amazon, thinking of going in that direction for now.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

peaceonearth said:


> I wonder if anyone has any good ideas for this? A flat ended super oyster clone is $55 on Amazon, thinking of going in that direction for now.


Pretty much the only options are the stock bracelet, or a rough mesh with no endlink tube. Any other bracelets with straight/tube-endlinks look pretty bad, *and* require rather special springbars that have a very thin ("normal") width, but thick (1.1mm, "Seiko Diver") pin ends.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

got caught in the rain walking home earlier









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

raheelc said:


> got caught in the rain walking home earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing it's ISO Certified :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

raheelc said:


> got caught in the rain walking home earlier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic. You never know when that WR will come in handy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Purchased a BlackMas just three weeks ago and I’m already in talks with a Member who is looking to part with his BlueMas...man am I in trouble, I’ve caught Seikoitis bad  :-! o|


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

So whats a good non oem ss bracelet? The silicone strap no good for the summer. It keeps gluing to my skin.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

There are no aftermarket bracelets with endlinks made specifically for this yet.

I think straight endlink bracelets would look pretty good, but I don't not have anything to show a photo. I do have a cheapie shark mesh that looks pretty good for $25 imho










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Wysłane z mojego SM-G920F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

situ said:


> So whats a good non oem ss bracelet? The silicone strap no good for the summer. It keeps gluing to my skin.


OEM is the only way to go.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^I agree.


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

How about a Hirsch Performance...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well I opted to order a 063 but I will continue to lurk here as well as I have much appreciation for the 51/53 and it was them that drew me in and then sent me into the arms of the 63. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

josayeee said:


> OEM is the only way to go.


Eh sold it already lol. Both this and the jade monster.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

situ said:


> Eh sold it already lol. Both this and the jade monster.


Any particular reason?
I'm still on the fence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

hanif.rayney said:


> Any particular reason?
> I'm still on the fence.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didnt like the silicon strap on my spb071 and didnt want to fork out the money to get an oem strap. The oem strap just makes it look soooo nice rwgardless of dial or color.

Monster was just a bit too big and heavy.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



bshah1976 said:


> How about a Hirsch Performance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That strap is sweet. Great combo. Are the Hirsch Performance straps pretty good for hot weather? I get what they are trying to do with the texture on the underside, but does it actually work?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

Bask in the sun









Gửi từ SM-G928F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Some Boardwalk fun here at the Jersey Shore with the BlackMas...


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

JaseRicco said:


> Some Boardwalk fun here at the Jersey Shore with the BlackMas...
> 
> View attachment 13300863


Wow! Great shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

JaseRicco said:


> Some Boardwalk fun here at the Jersey Shore with the BlackMas...
> 
> View attachment 13300863


Cool shot!


----------



## cgaites (Feb 3, 2018)

Wearing my 053 in a hike up near Breckenridge yesterday.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

To milanese or not to milanese???



















Might be a bit too much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks pretty good from here.



cochese2323 said:


> To milanese or not to milanese???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackrain (Apr 4, 2007)

My 053 thinks the pool brings out the blue in his bezel, and wants to go swimming. This is my only watch with a stainless steel bezel. I have definitely bleached another watch with an aluminum bezel after repeated morning soaks in a chlorinated Hot Tub. So are we safe to spend the summer in the pool together?


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Blackrain said:


> My 053 thinks the pool brings out the blue in his bezel, and wants to go swimming. This is my only watch with a stainless steel bezel. I have definitely bleached another watch with an aluminum bezel after repeated morning soaks in a chlorinated Hot Tub. So are we safe to spend the summer in the pool together?


I would say you're good not because it's stainless steel, but because it's lacquered.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I am curious about the durability with these laquered bezels too..I hope it stands up but I consoles myself that if I trash it on my 63 the faithful aftermarket community should be able to rescue me. 

Great pic too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackrain (Apr 4, 2007)

JaseRicco said:


> I would say you're good not because it's stainless steel, but because it's lacquered.


That is exactly what I was hoping to hear. Just enjoying the bezel so much, I don't want to be a knucklehead and ruin the fun. Thanks!


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Blackrain said:


> That is exactly what I was hoping to hear. Just enjoying the bezel so much, I don't want to be a knucklehead and ruin the fun. Thanks!


I hear ya. I've quickly become a huge fan of these 62Mas re-interpretations, so much so that I purchased the BlackMas about three weeks ago and just purchased the BlueMas tonight o| :rodekaart  :-!

Usually when you apply a clear lacquer coating over something, it's for looks as well as to protect it from the elements, right? This is what I'm thinking :think:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is their any chance the lacquer will discolour and peel as it ages?

Think old varnish.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Is their any chance the lacquer will discolour and peel as it ages?
> 
> Think old varnish.


My 10 year old MM300 shows no sign of that at all. Also any small scratches are hard to see I find.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

I would imagine over time it would fade and change in appearance. Probably would take quite a while to get to that point though.

Unfortunately I can tell you first hand it will definitely scratch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

It is a gorgeous watch. I guess the DiaShield treatment is what gives the case and bracelet the cool dark tint?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

cochese2323 said:


> I would imagine over time it would fade and change in appearance. Probably would take quite a while to get to that point though.
> 
> Unfortunately I can tell you first hand it will definitely scratch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing it scratches as easily as aluminum inserts? Is that fair? Or is it maybe a bit worse with the gloss finish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> My 10 year old MM300 shows no sign of that at all. Also any small scratches are hard to see I find.


That's good to hear! Thanks.

I'd love to see what the patina on the bezel of a well worn ol MM300 looks like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



boatswain said:


> That's good to hear! Thanks.
> 
> I'd love to see what the patina on the bezel of a well worn ol MM300 looks like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


10 years old and not bad imo. There are micro scratches, but are hard to see.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

fish70 said:


> I guess the DiaShield treatment is what gives the case and bracelet the cool dark tint?


I think that's a fair assessment.



fish70 said:


> It is a gorgeous watch.


Absolutely gorgeous. Love my BlackMas so much that I purchased a BlueMas earlier, just couldn't help myself.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> 10 years old and not bad imo. There are micro scratches, but are hard to see.


It looks like it just breezed through the 10 years. Would you mind saying how many times have you had it serviced in 10 years?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



khronolektur said:


> It looks like it just breezed through the 10 years. Would you mind saying how many times have you had it serviced in 10 years?


It was fully serviced by Seiko Japan a little over a year ago right before I bought it, so I'll assume only that one time.


----------



## cochese2323 (Dec 18, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I'm guessing it scratches as easily as aluminum inserts? Is that fair? Or is it maybe a bit worse with the gloss finish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't speak to the durability of the aluminum inserts. I always replaced my other Seiko's with aftermarket ceramic ones.

It's a pretty light scratch and didn't go thru the lacquer, so it isn't that visible, but it is there. I am not brave enough to try to polish it out with anything.....will probably end up making it worse lol


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> It was fully serviced by Seiko Japan a little over a year ago right before I bought it, so I'll assume only that one time.


did they polish the watch at all? just wondering if that's part of the service.

my bluemas bezel seems to have a number of tiny imperfections under a 5x loupe and the right light in a number of places. perhaps within manufacturing tolerances. they don't appear to be scratches so much as little imperfections/dimples/etc as part of the manufacturing process. not seen for the most part with the naked eye. perhaps that's normal. or maybe the watch did get some scuffs before it made its way to me. guess i'll never know.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



smittythepig said:


> did they polish the watch at all? just wondering if that's part of the service.
> 
> my bluemas bezel seems to have a number of tiny imperfections under a 5x loupe and the right light in a number of places. perhaps within manufacturing tolerances. they don't appear to be scratches so much as little imperfections/dimples/etc as part of the manufacturing process. not seen for the most part with the naked eye. perhaps that's normal. or maybe the watch did get some scuffs before it made its way to me. guess i'll never know.


I don't believe so. Also if I can't see micro scratches with the naked eye, then as far as I'm concerned they don't exist.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 &amp;amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> It was fully serviced by Seiko Japan a little over a year ago right before I bought it, so I'll assume only that one time.


Thanks for replying. Wow. That piece is one main battle tank.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

One week after synchronizing my BlackMas and I'm at an average of +3.43 spd, well within Certified and Non-Certified specs :-!...


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

For those of you who ordered the ebay bracelet... how long did it take to arrive?

Thanks, 

Jamie


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



jhanna1701 said:


> For those of you who ordered the ebay bracelet... how long did it take to arrive?


*
A long while!* :-d

I bought mine on the 29th of June, it is scheduled to arrive between the 24th of July and the 27th of August!! o|

It ships 1st class mail from Hangzhou, China, which is probably a boat. :roll:

But that is how long the seller predicted it would take on the sales post, so you should be prepared when you order one. ;-)

And I bet it arrives closer to the July 24th end of the window, rather than the 27th of August end. :think:

- Thomas

.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

jhanna1701 said:


> For those of you who ordered the ebay bracelet... how long did it take to arrive?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


Just shy of 1 month for me.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

jhanna1701 said:


> For those of you who ordered the ebay bracelet... how long did it take to arrive?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


I received mine in about 3-4 days. But i paid an extra 12 dollars for FedEx shipping. If you don't mind paying the extra shipping cost, then message the seller and ask them if they can do expedited shipping.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

jhanna1701 said:


> For those of you who ordered the ebay bracelet... how long did it take to arrive?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jamie


I ordered mine on 6/29 and it arrived on 7/11.

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## muasua (Sep 21, 2013)

double post


----------



## muasua (Sep 21, 2013)

Finally join the club! overall really good quality watch. But lume appliance is quite sloppy. It is quite noticeable at 12,6,9. Is this normal?
*(I just realize they are quite faint in these pictures but they are quite noticeable with naked eyes in sunlight.)


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

muasua said:


> Finally join the club! overall really good quality watch. But lume appliance is quite sloppy. It is quite noticeable at 12,6,9. Is this normal?
> *(I just realize they are quite faint in these pictures but they are quite noticeable with naked eyes in sunlight.)
> 
> View attachment 13313591
> ...


Lume appearance is consistent with mine. I think it's pretty standard. I don't personally consider it sloppy.

Watch looks great. I can't wait to get the bracelet for mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

muasua said:


> Finally join the club! overall really good quality watch. But lume appliance is quite sloppy. It is quite noticeable at 12,6,9. Is this normal?


Welcome to the club! I've never looked at mine that closely enough to notice "sloppy lume appliction". Guess because the lume is bar none, I never cared to notice. I also believe you are the first to point it out as far as I've read. Beautiful watch nonetheless, congrats on the new timepiece. Wear it well :-!


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Pool time with the BlackMas...


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



muasua said:


> Finally join the club! overall really good quality watch. But lume appliance is quite sloppy. It is quite noticeable at 12,6,9. Is this normal?
> *(I just realize they are quite faint in these pictures but they are quite noticeable with naked eyes in sunlight.)
> 
> View attachment 13313591
> ...


Mine just arrived too!
And it's beautiful.
And I agree with you, the lume application on the 6 o'clock marker seems sloppy on mine.
It's not smooth on the surface. However it does not go out of the silver borders, so i still consider it okay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's a picture of the uneven lume application.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Anyone know where I can source a bezel spring and crystal gasket for my BlackMas?


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

BlueMas delivered today and already saw some beach time


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JaseRicco said:


> BlueMas delivered today and already saw some beach time
> 
> View attachment 13322333
> 
> ...


Awesome! In its element 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

JaseRicco said:


> BlueMas delivered today and already saw some beach time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey,
I recognize that one. Looks great!


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Nanook65 said:


> Hey,
> I recognize that one. Looks great!


Lol, you do, do you lol? It does look good doesn't it...thanks again Nanook :-!


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Awesome! In its element
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir. No better place.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's the 53 on a Dagaz waffle strap, SUPER soft and comfortable, plus it has a rubber keeper!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muasua (Sep 21, 2013)

-


----------



## muasua (Sep 21, 2013)

hanif.rayney said:


> Here's a picture of the uneven lume application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah mine is like this. And I can't unseen it. It really bugs me to the point i consider flipping it 
My skx007 doesnt even have slight unevenness so how the f did this happen to watch 3 times the price.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Just received an OEM bracelet for my Seiko SBDC053 from Gnomon Watches. It's extremely well made and I really like the clasp too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

JaseRicco said:


> BlueMas delivered today and already saw some beach time
> 
> View attachment 13322333
> 
> ...


Did you get a spare bezel inserts? How much does it cost? Genuine?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

JaseRicco said:


> BlueMas delivered today and already saw some beach time
> 
> View attachment 13322333
> 
> ...


Enjoy, it is one of my favorites at the moment to wear.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

OkiFrog said:


> Here's the 53 on a Dagaz waffle strap, SUPER soft and comfortable, plus it has a rubber keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it! Maybe get one myself.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

yvliew said:


> Did you get a spare bezel inserts? How much does it cost? Genuine?


Not a spare, I did a bezel insert mod on my BlackMas and the Member I purchased my BlueMas from did the same bezel insert mod. The bezel inserts are gorgeous and scream quality and craftsmanship for $49 shipped.

"62Mas" Vintage Styled Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert. Here's my review of it...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/shout-out-yobokies-4738777.html


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

TagTime said:


> Enjoy, it is one of my favorites at the moment to wear.


Thank you, mine as well.


----------



## Dai (Jul 22, 2018)

Hi, long time lurker here!
I recently bought the steel bracelet from the eBay seller mentioned above. It arrived yesterday (took a week to get to UK), but I'm unsure of the quality. The centre links seem to have a very inconsistent brushing technique with almost diagonal brushes as well as vertical. The sides of the links also have some scuffs and residue left on them. The clasp doesn't click shut and the keeper is loose and rattles.

Has anyone else here experienced these kinds of issues? Here's some macro photo's with my camera. Sorry to make my first post into a moan!























Thanks for any input


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> My 10 year old MM300 shows no sign of that at all. Also any small scratches are hard to see I find.


I've always wondered if old scratches start polishing out with age and wear.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I've always wondered if old scratches start polishing out with age and wear.


Either that or my eyesight is just getting worse. 

Bought it used, but honestly these small micro scratches I'll call them are hardly noticeable unless light hits at certain angles. Personally I like them as I wear this watch with no worries about adding to them now.


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

Pool time with the new BlueMas...

























*Hydrospex, Prospex, too close not to take a pic...*


----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Got this last week and I'm pretty impressed!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

JaseRicco said:


> Pool time with the new BlueMas...
> 
> View attachment 13344711
> 
> ...


Beauty pics. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

JaseRicco said:


> Pool time with the new BlueMas...
> 
> View attachment 13344711
> 
> ...


In it's element! Great pictures.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## moebravo (Oct 21, 2016)

053 on my Toxicnatos Toxicroo









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## m8chor (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Drudge said:


>


I love to see this watch from this angle. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

A quick question - do you think a “limited edition” watch like SPB081j1 is a better option (resale value) than regular SPB051/53...?

I really love SPB053j1 and was just about to buy it, however I just learned they issued LE SPB081 - about $250 more expensive (800 vs 1050).

Should I or should I just stay with my SPB053 one..?


Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Blackrain (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, no signs of "bleaching" after a few weeks of submerged soaks in a chlorinated hot tub at 105 F for 15 minutes each. Gotta loosen up this old bag of bones before heading out to bring home the bacon, don't you know. I have started to see the smallest swirls on the bracelet, as I take the watch off and stand it up like a desk clock when I get to work, sliding it out of the way of my coffee cup, cell phone, and other tools of the desk diver trade. I have had several positive comments from family members who have suffered observing the obsessive watch addict for more then 15 years...."Dad, I think that is the prettiest watch you have ever worn", high praise from the generally uninterested college-aged offspring, but music to my ears


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Glad to hear the bezel is holding up. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

PNIE said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question - do you think a "limited edition" watch like SPB081j1 is a better option (resale value) than regular SPB051/53...?
> 
> ...


I place my enjoyment of the watch itself WAAAAAAAY above potential resale - particularly when we are speaking of sub-$1k watches.

In this case, my guess would be that the potential increase in resale value down the road is likely offset by the increased cost of acquisition. Even if you come out ahead, we're talking about a few dollars in the grand scheme of things. Why bother to go to the effort? Buy, wear and enjoy the one you like best is my advice.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

PNIE said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> A quick question - do you think a "limited edition" watch like SPB081j1 is a better option (resale value) than regular SPB051/53...?
> 
> ...


I place my enjoyment of the watch itself WAAAAAAAY above potential resale - particularly when we are speaking of sub-$1k watches.

In this case, my guess would be that the potential increase in resale value down the road is likely offset by the increased cost of acquisition. Even if you come out ahead, we're talking about a few dollars in the grand scheme of things. Why bother to go to the effort? Buy, wear and enjoy the one you like best is my advice.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Still enjoying this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PurpleSkyz (Jan 3, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Still enjoying this very much too. Just love this watch.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

nice photos


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I tried searching online but couldn't find an answer. Does anyone know if the 51/53 use the same spring bars (for the bracelet and strap variants)? Also are they the common diver 2.5mm fat spring bars?

I'm looking to use the rubber strap on another Seiko Diver and just want to know if 2.5mm spring bars will fit. I know Seiko uses a smaller diameter (2mm diameter with 0.9mm tips I believe) on the similar strap on the new baby turtle.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



mi6_ said:


> I tried searching online but couldn't find an answer. Does anyone know if the 51/53 use the same spring bars (for the bracelet and strap variants)? Also are they the common diver 2.5mm fat spring bars?
> 
> I'm looking to use the rubber strap on another Seiko Diver and just want to know if 2.5mm spring bars will fit. I know Seiko uses a smaller diameter (2mm diameter with 0.9mm tips I believe) on the similar strap on the new baby turtle.


Yes same spring bars. I have the 053 and bought the OEM bracelet later, so I know for sure they use the same.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

The 053 looking deceptively similar to the 051 here










Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyro840 (May 10, 2013)

Too much blue.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

raheelc said:


> The 053 looking deceptively similar to the 051 here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> Yes same spring bars. I have the 053 and bought the OEM bracelet later, so I know for sure they use the same.


OK thanks. Any idea if they're the common 2.5mm Seiko Diver springbars or the newer 2mm thinner spring bars?


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Excellent shot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



mi6_ said:


> OK thanks. Any idea if they're the common 2.5mm Seiko Diver springbars or the newer 2mm thinner spring bars?


Standard fatties.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Best Seiko under $1K. Adore mine. Nice pic, dude.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Best Seiko under $1K. Adore mine. Nice pic, dude.


Thanks and going to agree with you.

I prefer this one over the 061/063/077/079's also. Probably because I've had a 173 for 20 years and am partial to the similar type indices.


----------



## dmglover (Jan 15, 2017)

Thought I would upload a couple pics of my SPB053. Upgraded to the bracelet.


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks very good. 

However I’ll be most likely going to stick to the original rubber.


Wysłane z iPad za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



59yukon01 said:


> Standard fatties.


Thank you Sir.

- - - Updated - - -



59yukon01 said:


> Standard fatties.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

053 on bracelet is fire!! I too prefer it over the 061/063. I find the 061/063 plain looking in comparison. Who knows I might end up with one anyways.

- - - Updated - - -

053 on bracelet is fire!! I too prefer it over the 061/063. I find the 061/063 plain looking in comparison. Who knows I might end up with one anyways.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Really love this watch, but the 6r15 sucks imo.


----------



## arondee (Aug 4, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Hey all! New to the forum and just got my first automatic watch, the SBP053! I read through a ton of the posts on this thread and it looks like the only two places to get the metal bracelet are on eBay from China for $175 and Gnomon watches for $210. The Chinese seller says the bracelet has been discontinued so they've raised prices. Are those my only two options? Are there any 3rd party metal bracelets at all out now or planned? It looks like most people have a good experience with the seller from EBay but I've seen several people say their bracelet wasn't in great condition. Is it worth it to get the pay a little extra to get it from Gnomon, are they a reputable merchant with reasonable shipping times?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



arondee said:


> Hey all! New to the forum and just got my first automatic watch, the SBP053! I read through a ton of the posts on this thread and it looks like the only two places to get the metal bracelet are on eBay from China for $175 and Gnomon watches for $210. The Chinese seller says the bracelet has been discontinued so they've raised prices. Are those my only two options? Are there any 3rd party metal bracelets at all out now or planned? It looks like most people have a good experience with the seller from EBay but I've seen several people say their bracelet wasn't in great condition. Is it worth it to get the pay a little extra to get it from Gnomon, are they a reputable merchant with reasonable shipping times?


The bracelet that I received from that eBay seller was perfect and an OEM. Buy with confidence from Gnomon. This is the only bracelet that will fit the watch properly and the way it was intended.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



arondee said:


> Hey all! New to the forum and just got my first automatic watch, the SBP053! I read through a ton of the posts on this thread and it looks like the only two places to get the metal bracelet are on eBay from China for $175 and Gnomon watches for $210. The Chinese seller says the bracelet has been discontinued so they've raised prices. Are those my only two options? Are there any 3rd party metal bracelets at all out now or planned? It looks like most people have a good experience with the seller from EBay but I've seen several people say their bracelet wasn't in great condition. Is it worth it to get the pay a little extra to get it from Gnomon, are they a reputable merchant with reasonable shipping times?


I bought mine from Gnomon and am very happy with their service and the bracelet.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Bought my bracelet on ebay and it was perfect as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Bought my bracelet on ebay and it was perfect as well.


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, same here. bought it from the ebay seller, the bracelet had the diashield coating, all correct stampings, and no quality issues. Far as I could tell, it was 100% authentic (idk if it is, but if it isn't, then I couldn't tell).


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

X2-Elijah said:


> Yes, same here. bought it from the ebay seller, the bracelet had the diashield coating, all correct stampings, and no quality issues. Far as I could tell, it was 100% authentic (idk if it is, but if it isn't, then I couldn't tell).


My experience also.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

BluMas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day at the beach.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Finally, here is my SPB051 aka BlackMas on an Uncle Seiko tropic strap...










I really wanted this watch since it was announced during last year's Baselworld, should have gotten it sooner, but better late than never. I'm shocked by the overall quality of the BlackMas. I've had a few low to mid-range Seiko divers before, from the SKX to the Turtle, and this is the best of the bunch. The case finishing is superb, the lume is bright and lasts forever and the accuracy on mine is +5 seconds per day, as good as, even better, than some of my Swiss counterparts.

IMO this is the best diver under $1000.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



mav said:


> Finally, here is my SPB051 aka BlackMas on an Uncle Seiko tropic strap...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good there. Would you recommend that to a guy with just 6-inch wrists?


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

khronolektur said:


> Looking good there. Would you recommend that to a guy with just 6-inch wrists?


There's really only one way to find out for sure, but I think it will probably be too big. The lug to lug is 50mm.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



barutanseijin said:


> There's really only one way to find out for sure, but I think it will probably be too big. The lug to lug is 50mm.


Thanks for replying.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



khronolektur said:


> Looking good there. Would you recommend that to a guy with just 6-inch wrists?


Hmm, it'll be hard to recommend this for 6-inch wrists. Best to try it on in person.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Do not do that. The quality of the bezel on the 051/053 is like marine master.


I respectfully disagree. The bezel on this watch scratches VERY easily and if you want a bezel insert that does not scratch a ceramic one from Yobokies is a fine idea. It is an easy mod and if you do it before your bezel insert gets all scratched up (which it will) then you can just switch it back if you ever want to sell it and it will look like new when you sell it.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Nanook65 said:


> I respectfully disagree. The bezel on this watch scratches VERY easily and if you want a bezel insert that does not scratch a ceramic one from Yobokies is a fine idea. It is an easy mod and if you do it before your bezel insert gets all scratched up (which it will) then you can just switch it back if you ever want to sell it and it will look like new when you sell it.


Great info!


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 &amp;amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*



mav said:


> Hmm, it'll be hard to recommend this for 6-inch wrists. Best to try it on in person.


Agreed! Thanks.


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

Drudge said:


>


The blue is dazzling in this picture. Great job!


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

burns78 said:


>


Nice collection! I've never tried on a monster and I wished I liked the look better. Nonetheless, extremely nice!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Love the BlueMas on bracelet









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Really love this watch, but the 6r15 sucks imo.


I am curious what about the movement do you not like?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> I am curious what about the movement do you not like?


Extremely inconsistent based on 5 of 6 I've owned.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

SPB051 with Spb053 bezel








- - - Updated - - -

SPB051 with Spb053 bezel


----------



## arondee (Aug 4, 2018)

I ended up ordering the bracelet from Gnomon. What a positive experience! I ordered the watch yesterday, it shipped out of Singapore, and was at my door by noon in Phoenix Arizona today. Unbelievable! Oh and shipping was free. The watch band itself is perfect. I paid an extra $30 bucks over eBay but getting is so fast was worth it.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

My 053 on a watch gecko bracelet.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

And a watch gecko soft nato and an Uncle Seiko


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Any think there is a chance of a Seiko 051 or 053 in a Limited Edition?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Definitely.


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

jmseiko said:


> Any think there is a chance of a Seiko 051 or 053 in a Limited Edition?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Like the SBDC059?

Or like the SLA017?


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

What do you think? My SBDC053 gained 35 secs for 2 weeks. Considered good? 2.5 secs a day.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

yvliew said:


> What do you think? My SBDC053 gained 35 secs for 2 weeks. Considered good? 2.5 secs a day.


Mine is slow unless I rest it on the dial. How do you rest yours and do you know if we have the 6R15C or 6R15D.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

yvliew said:


> What do you think? My SBDC053 gained 35 secs for 2 weeks. Considered good? 2.5 secs a day.


Very good I am thrilled with anything under 5 seconds a day. Happy under 10. Ok under 15. And disappointed over 15.

That's just me though.

@boatswainwatches


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello Guys,
Do you know, what revision of 6R15 is used on SPB051/SPB081?

Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2018)

Hello Guys 
Do you know, what revision of 6R15 is used on SPB051/SPB081?

Cheers.


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

Was thinking maybe an LE with different hands and/or indices. Something more refined.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Still awesome to wear this piece.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It’s easily my largest wearing watch.


----------



## Crawdaddy (Aug 24, 2018)

I really love the way this watch looks. The dash hour markers are perfect. I wish it was a bit smaller though. I need to find one to see how it fits.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I like my 053, but I still think the 6r15 sucks.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I like my 053, but I still think the 6r15 sucks.


Couldn't agree more if I could put a 6L35 in there I would.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone using any 3rd party rubber strap? Looking for an alternative strap which looks more elegant and higher quality. Any to show here? Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: SBP051 &amp;amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Deleted post and started my own thread since didn't want to hijack this one.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> I like my 053, but I still think the 6r15 sucks.


How is your accuracy? The two sumos I've owned have been awful, my Alpinist was OK. Oddly enough my most accurate seiko have had 4r movements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

tynan.nida said:


> How is your accuracy? The two sumos I've owned have been awful, my Alpinist was OK. Oddly enough my most accurate seiko have had 4r movements.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a Blumo that loses less than a second a day, which is great, but all the others I've owned have been kinda like this. It's not horrible, but it was less than +10 s/d on the wrist when I got it new back in January.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

yvliew said:


> Anyone using any 3rd party rubber strap? Looking for an alternative strap which looks more elegant and higher quality. Any to show here? Thanks!


Since it's supposed to be a 62Mas interpretation I'd say your best bet would be the Uncle Seiko waffle strap in blue.

That along with ordering the stock bracelet and a blue NATO of some sort and I think you'd be set.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

CLP said:


> Since it's supposed to be a 62Mas interpretation I'd say your best bet would be the Uncle Seiko waffle strap in blue.
> 
> That along with ordering the stock bracelet and a blue NATO of some sort and I think you'd be set.


This is exactly what I did. Uncle Seiko waffle and stock bracelet off eBay.


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

CLP said:


> Since it's supposed to be a 62Mas interpretation I'd say your best bet would be the Uncle Seiko waffle strap in blue.
> 
> That along with ordering the stock bracelet and a blue NATO of some sort and I think you'd be set.


This is exactly what I did. Uncle Seiko waffle and stock bracelet off eBay.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

NICE!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

Desk diving today.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Fatvette said:


> This is exactly what I did. Uncle Seiko waffle and stock bracelet off eBay.


I did too, however I chose the Uncle Seiko waffle in black as there is enough shades of blue on the bezel and dial. No need for another on the strap.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

These watches are just so incredible. Maybe I should stop looking at this thread until I can actually afford one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rob.DeLorne (Apr 18, 2018)

What is "SEL"?



horofan said:


> I was already sold on buying one of these and the pictures above (thanks babola!) have confirmed to me that I want one! The finish on the watch looks 'sharp'. I dislike the way the bracelet butt's up against the case, especially the 'gap' that seems to be there but it's something I can live with, especially because it has SEL.
> 
> Does anyone have a confirmed release date? I've seen both November and July touted as 'release dates'...


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Rob.DeLorne said:


> What is "SEL"?


Solid end link. Refers to the two links that directly attach to the watch case. On some older/cheaper watches and bracelets, these can be hollow.

Instagram: @rych_watches


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

After 8 months of ownership the 053 today on the OEM super soft rubber strap.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

don't want this to sink too low


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

Anyone knows where can i find the bracelet's pin for the original bracelet? Mine broke, and I have no idea where are the extra links pin went. Bummer!! Please help!


----------



## tri5cui7 (Dec 15, 2017)

I just love when gold and green are paired like that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

del


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

yvliew said:


> Anyone knows where can i find the bracelet's pin for the original bracelet? Mine broke, and I have no idea where are the extra links pin went. Bummer!! Please help!


You can get them from Seiko.


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)

barutanseijin said:


> You can get them from Seiko.


I'm from Malaysia. Is there online solution can get to ship here?


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

yvliew said:


> I'm from Malaysia. Is there online solution can get to ship here?


I believe you can get it from Thong Sia?

IG: @horobro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 13686221


Great picture mate.


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi, the strap looks cool. Where did you get this?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Great picture mate.


Thank you.


----------



## customwise (Dec 18, 2017)

I just love the way the bezel plays with light.


----------



## ukjim (Jan 3, 2018)

Is there a Strapcode bracelet for the SPB053? Alternatively has anyone purchased the Seiko originals from the Chinese sellers on eBay and are they definitely genuine.
Thanks


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

I don't see any difference with the Seiko original bracelet compare to the one from Chinese seller, feels genuine to me.


ukjim said:


> Is there a Strapcode bracelet for the SPB053? Alternatively has anyone purchased the Seiko originals from the Chinese sellers on eBay and are they definitely genuine.
> Thanks


Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## ukjim (Jan 3, 2018)

ic3burn said:


> I don't see any difference with the Seiko original bracelet compare to the one from Chinese seller, feels genuine to me.
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Thanks, are they screw links or pin and collar?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ukjim said:


> Thanks, are they screw links or pin and collar?


They are original imo with pin/collar. I have one, and assume they are made at the same place that Seiko sources them.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ukjim (Jan 3, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> They are original imo with pin/collar. I have one, and assume they are made at the same place that Seiko sources them.


Oh dear, I absolutely hate the pin and collar and I've just ordered one.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

They are actually not that bad... The pin and collar is actually on the inside link. I was able to resize mine with just a paperclip. And I agree, I think they are OEM and come from the same source as Seiko.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

It's pin and collar just like the original Seiko one. Very solid feel to be honest, no one can tell whether it's from Seiko or from Chinese seller. Consider the price and the quality out of it, I strongly suggest you should get one unless you are very particular and prefer Seiko one with premium price.


ukjim said:


> Thanks, are they screw links or pin and collar?


Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

a whole month since I have it


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

The stock bracelet/china version blows away anything strapcode has made. Well worth the hassle of a pin and collar. I took my china bracelet to japan and they looked identical. My theory is that the chinese versions are factory run offs of the oem ones.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


Looks nice. What strap are you sporting there?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Dup


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MeWatchYou said:


> Looks nice. What strap are you sporting there?


Seiko 20mm flat vent I've had for several years.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I hope this is ok to throw in this thread....
I just want to show the SBDC055 model. I have an Uncle Seiko waffle on mine currently.

On a side note...you can order the actual Seiko bracelet from Gnomon. Yes its $220. But its genuine Seiko, you will get it quickly, and can return it if you need to.

I suggest that over purchasing from China and waiting a month or more for it....(which is current posted wait time) and its 45 bucks more....I'd pay the difference.

I just picked up an OEM bracelet from another WUS member... wow!!

Brash









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## CDS (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

After a long search for a mid-price (sub $1000) diver, including many late nights researching established and micro-brands, I decided to spend my hard earned cash on this gem.









The outer bezel is pure witchcraft. It seems to absorb and adjust its color based on what's around it. The olive nato I currently have on the watch seems to produce a green tint in the bezel. Like I said... witchcraft!

Mandatory wrist shot (on a 7-ish inch wrist):









A huge thank you to all the folks who posted on this epic thread... you all helped seal the deal. ;-)


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

It's also been a while since we've had a size comparison shot... so I pulled this amateur hour reference chart together of a few watches I had readily available.

I don't think I planned the linear size progression, but it's good to know that I have all bases covered. b-)

The Blumas is probably as big as I would go.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

One more fun picture comparing the two extremes in the chart above.

SBDC053 vs. SKX013... Fight!


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Silvek said:


> After a long search for a mid-price (sub $1000) diver, including many late nights researching established and micro-brands, I decided to spend my hard earned cash on this gem.
> 
> View attachment 13758707
> 
> ...


Congratulations it looks great! I feel the same about the bezel, it's a chameleon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

Your research paid off. You made an excellent choice. Thanks for the size comparison.


----------



## minsk99 (Jan 2, 2019)

Hi Guys,
Just received my SBDC051 from Seiya two days ago (JDM version). I really love this watch and it has exceeded my high expectations. A few initial observations:

After ordering the watch, I read several reviews and posts about the size being too big. The many (although beautiful) pictures the that are posted on this and other forums only add fuel to the fire, as the watch looks huge in the "macro" shots that are used to show how the watch will wear. I had a sense of dread that the 051 would show up from Japan and eat my 7.25", flat-oriented wrist for lunch. While still a relatively large watch, I can attest to the fact that the 051 looks smaller in person then most of the pictures suggest. The one caveat is that you really need enough real estate on your wrist from a lug to lug perspective to have it wear well. I have around 56mm and it looks damn near perfect on my wrist.

I do not have any QC issues with my 051. Alignment is perfect. Spot-on. Bezel action precise with no gritty action whatsoever.

If I had to think of one thing to change ,it would be to make the second had just a tad bit thicker, as it can get momentarily "lost" in lower light situations. In terms of the other hands, I am now a believer in the "large" arrow, hour hand. It does not look as monstrous in person and, to me, is in proportion to the other dial elements. I know some folks are swapping out hands for 62MAS style and I was intending to do so before seeing the watch in person. However, I now really like the stock hands and will be keeping them.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

minsk99 said:


> After ordering the watch, I read several reviews and posts about the size being too big. The many (although beautiful) pictures the that are posted on this and other forums only add fuel to the fire, as the watch looks huge in the "macro" shots that are used to show how the watch will wear. I had a sense of dread that the 051 would show up from Japan and eat my 7.25", flat-oriented wrist for lunch. While still a relatively large watch, I can attest to the fact that the 051 looks smaller in person then most of the pictures suggest. The one caveat is that you really need enough real estate on your wrist from a lug to lug perspective to have it wear well. I have around 56mm and it looks damn near perfect on my wrist.


Congrats on the new watch. I had the same concern on the size and was also pleasantly surprised when it arrived. It wears much smaller than expected.

As an example, here's the SBDC053 vs. the Citizen Grand Touring that has the same lug to lug length, but completely dwarfs the Seiko.









I'd be very interested in seeing a side by side with a Sumo. There's probably a picture in this thread but I'm too lazy to dig it up. :-d


----------



## Jwrickma24 (May 27, 2013)

Does SBP053 have a ceramic bezel insert? I can’t tell from photos


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jwrickma24 said:


> Does SBP053 have a ceramic bezel insert? I can't tell from photos


No it does not.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Love the watch and the case diameter, why do the lugs need to be 50mm! Went from skx to turtle loved everything about upping my dive watch. Was ready for the next step and had my eyes on this beauty. But my 6.75 inch wrist can't really do 50mm across. So what is there that compares?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Jwrickma24 said:


> Does SBP053 have a ceramic bezel insert? I can't tell from photos


IIRC it has a lacquered aluminium insert.
Looks fantastic.
Like something in between a ceramic and a sapphire insert.










IG: @horobro


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Picked up yesterday!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ok, I switched the bracelet off the 055 to wear this now.....looks amazing!

Brash









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Going full blue today.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Silvek said:


> Going full blue today.
> 
> View attachment 13785749


Haveston strap? Looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

OkiFrog said:


> Haveston strap? Looks great.


Thanks, it's actually a canvas strap from BluShark.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi all,

Can anyone confirm if the M01X331 and M01X337 are the exact same bracelet with the exception of the polishing on the center links?

Thanks,
J


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Affirmative they are.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks!

I just picked up a 053, and I think the polished center links would look great.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Does the 051/053 have the C or D variant of the 6R15? 

Reason I ask is that they replaced the C variant on my SARB065 to a D under warranty and the difference is massive.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Does the 051/053 have the C or D variant of the 6R15?
> 
> Reason I ask is that they replaced the C variant on my SARB065 to a D under warranty and the difference is massive.


Not sure, but if they have then mine still runs as irradic as most 6r15's I've had.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Anybody here also bought a Quartz Tuna later? I own the SBDC053, and recently am finding myself attracted to the tuna. Anybody who made a similar jump, I would like to hear your impressions of the tuna. Happy? Satisfied? Disappointed?


----------



## Nuketroop (Sep 24, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure, but if they have then mine still runs as irradic as most 6r15's I've had.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Mine is the D variant and run like a top. +- 1/2 sec/day over 4 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Just collecting straps for this watch haha


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

josayeee said:


> View attachment 13833347
> 
> 
> Just collecting straps for this watch haha


Last week I got the US waffle strap for my 053 and it is one of the first straps that I really like going well with this watch. Also got the tropical strap from Watchgecko, haven't tried that one yet, but it sure feels it is going to be a good combo as well.


----------



## FiestyFathoms (Dec 21, 2017)

Long time lurker. I've had this piece close to a year, still mesmerised by that blue dial and insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

stgz49 said:


> Anybody here also bought a Quartz Tuna later? I own the SBDC053, and recently am finding myself attracted to the tuna. Anybody who made a similar jump, I would like to hear your impressions of the tuna. Happy? Satisfied? Disappointed?


I have an SBDC051 as well as a SBBN033 tuna. Love both but wear the tuna far more. It's the ultimate tough beater watch imo. The 51 is a bit more dressy as divers go.


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Guys who also own more expensive watches like Omega and Rolex etc, how does it compare? I love my SBDC053. I went to an Omega AD, and tried the Seamaster and Speedmaster. In both cases, my SBDC053 seemed more appealing to me just considering looks and how it feels on the wrist, and ignoring brand value. My mind about Omega might change after more exposure. I was wondering how the people who actually own Omegas and Rolexes think. Thanks.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



stgz49 said:


> Guys who also own more expensive watches like Omega and Rolex etc, how does it compare? I love my SBDC053. I went to an Omega AD, and tried the Seamaster and Speedmaster. In both cases, my SBDC053 seemed more appealing to me just considering looks and how it feels on the wrist, and ignoring brand value. My mind about Omega might change after more exposure. I was wondering how the people who actually own Omegas and Rolexes think. Thanks.


I have an Omega PO and a Tudor Black Bay. The finish on my 053 is comparable not quite there but pretty good. The OEM bracelet is also fine but the quality of the Tudor bracelet in particular is far superior.

The movement however isn't even close to the Swiss. The O53 and it's 6R15D is very inconsistent and is prone to positional variance.

My only complaint. Probably should get it regulated.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Another thing with this watch. I've tried it on a nato, OEM rubber strap and Uncle Seiko waffle. The size of the dial to me make it look disproportionate and emphasises the size.

It looks best on OEM steel.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Completely agree!









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

The Rook said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the M01X331 and M01X337 are the exact same bracelet with the exception of the polishing on the center links?
> 
> ...


Also, does anyone know what Seiko model comes OEM with the M01X337? I thought it was the 059, but in pictures the center links looked brushed.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

IG: @horobro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last two days.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## steelcityfishanddive (May 2, 2017)

Really are great looking watches. Can't wait, as my new to me 053 gets delivered to me today.


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

Anybody see the new Strapcode Jubilee for this watch? I was debating getting it since it's much less than the OEM bracelet, but I'm not sold on the appearance of the end links.

https://www.strapcode.com/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b086


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^That looks good, but still doesn't top the OEM imo.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> Anybody see the new Strapcode Jubilee for this watch? I was debating getting it since it's much less than the OEM bracelet, but I'm not sold on the appearance of the end links.
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b086


Something doesn't quite look right about the strapcode bracelet. It might be the end links or the polished center links... not quite sure. If anyone has ordered one, I'd be interested in seeing more "real world" pictures.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

After a brief hiatus, the Blumas is back on my wrist sporting a blue Toxicnato Scurfa. Really enjoying this combo... it's incredibly comfortable to wear.

Sapphire on fire. |>


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

The strapcode has the look of the polished OEM bracelet. I'm going to order it just to see how it looks. I've got 2 strap codes and they are great.

The end links are correct like the oem....just has the jubilee center. Once it arrives , I'll take pics.

Oh, read the bottom of the link.....you can use your seiko clasp if you want....they have tapered the band to match the oem....

Brash

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

The Rook said:


> Also, does anyone know what Seiko model comes OEM with the M01X337? I thought it was the 059, but in pictures the center links looked brushed.


After some digging, it looks like the SPB081


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Trying Erika's for a change.


----------



## ericgwoo (Apr 6, 2018)

Just found this thread. Here's mine on OEM bracelet and hands swapped. Not my doing though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Just placed an order for the 053/OEM bracelet. The pictures in this thread of the blue dial/bezel were driving me crazy...I couldn't resist! Plus the prices have come down significantly on the 053 from when the watch was first released (any way to justify it, right?). I'm interested to see how the watch compares to my SBBN031 Tuna and Oris Aquis. This is the most excited I've been for a new watch in a long time, I will post impressions/pictures upon arrival!


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Mreal75 said:


> Just placed an order for the 053/OEM bracelet. The pictures in this thread of the blue dial/bezel were driving me crazy...I couldn't resist! Plus the prices have come down significantly on the 053 from when the watch was first released (any way to justify it, right?). I'm interested to see how the watch compares to my SBBN031 Tuna and Oris Aquis. This is the most excited I've been for a new watch in a long time, I will post impressions/pictures upon arrival!


Congratulations... you're going to love it. Can't speak to the Aquis, but it wears very different when compared to the Tuna due to the thinner profile and longer lug to lug.

Both are special in their own ways.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Mreal75 said:


> Just placed an order for the 053/OEM bracelet. The pictures in this thread of the blue dial/bezel were driving me crazy...I couldn't resist! Plus the prices have come down significantly on the 053 from when the watch was first released (any way to justify it, right?). I'm interested to see how the watch compares to my SBBN031 Tuna and Oris Aquis. This is the most excited I've been for a new watch in a long time, I will post impressions/pictures upon arrival!


I've had the SBDC053 myself for a few months and just bought the OEM bracelet as well from Gnomon. Should arrive today. Excited to see how it changes the look/feel. Been wanting the bracelet since I bought the watch originally.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Silvek said:


> Congratulations... you're going to love it. Can't speak to the Aquis, but it wears very different when compared to the Tuna due to the thinner profile and longer lug to lug.
> 
> Both are special in their own ways.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comparison pictures! I'm looking forward to comparing them in hand. The tuna might be one of the most wearable "big" watches around becuase of the lug-less design. I heard nothing but great things about the 053 (well besides the misalignment issues, of course lol!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

smittythepig said:


> I've had the SBDC053 myself for a few months and just bought the OEM bracelet as well from Gnomon. Should arrive today. Excited to see how it changes the look/feel. Been wanting the bracelet since I bought the watch originally.


Please post pics when it arrives! I ordered it last night and the wait is already killing me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Mreal75 said:


> Please post pics when it arrives! I ordered it last night and the wait is already killing me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do. Hopefully I can get it sized and on the watch pretty quickly. Been ages since I sized a bracelet, but I still have my tools so it shouldn't be too tricky.


----------



## cstrife (Nov 20, 2018)

I have joined the club! It is by far my favorite Seiko I own.


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

ericgwoo said:


> Just found this thread. Here's mine on OEM bracelet and hands swapped. Not my doing though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## Big_Red (Apr 16, 2011)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Enjoying this thread. I can't find the original post, but there was a pic of one on a seatbelt gray nato... I picked one up from toxic and the combo looks great.
View attachment 13891697


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Well I messed up big. While trying to size the bracelet that arrived today I seem to have lost the pin that goes into the clasp (the springy one that attaches the machines metal part to the main clasp). No idea what I’m going to do. Wondering if it’s standard on seiko bracelets and if service center will send me one. It’s around here somewhere but I doubt I’ll ever find it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

smittythepig said:


> Well I messed up big. While trying to size the bracelet that arrived today I seem to have lost the pin that goes into the clasp (the springy one that attaches the machines metal part to the main clasp). No idea what I'm going to do. Wondering if it's standard on seiko bracelets and if service center will send me one. It's around here somewhere but I doubt I'll ever find it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quick update: I found it.

In
The 
Trash

I thought maybe I absentmindedly tossed it while I was multi-tasking, and sure enough I caught glimpse of it sitting on top of a pile of crud I'd just emptied from the vacuum. Small miracle.

Bracelet is now sized and ready to go. Boy, I hate sizing bracelets. But these pin and collars seemed easier than I remember them being on previous Seiko divers, as the collars can just rest in the middle of the link while you shove the pin through the end. Hopefully it holds.

Will try and post a pic tomorrow. Feels like a whole new watch. Seems made for the bracelet, despite how fantastic it also looks on the rubber strap.

Some light scuffing on all the polished parts of the links but I think that's just where the pieces inevitably rub together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

smittythepig said:


> Quick update: I found it.
> 
> In
> The
> ...


Pics Bro, we need pics, fuel addiction....


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Some quick bathroom pics. Will get a wrist shot later. Decided not to wear it to work today as I’m pretty busy and can’t spend 8 hours staring at my wrist and worrying about scratching or scuffing the new bracelet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

This bracelet is so three dimensional and well designed.

Are little scuffs inside the links on parts of the polished portions normal? I’m probably the only person to have noticed. I imagine it is. The bracelet was well packaged when it arrived and had all of its protective plastic still on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yes, that metal will grind sooner or later and when you get grime in between it, the same thing. You wont notice it for long since the bracelet is always moving in their links.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone else who bought the bracelet through gnomon - did it come with any hang tags? Was wondering if anyone saw any tags suggesting diashield.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Received my SBDC053 on Saturday...watch really looks great in person! The alignment seems to be spot on which is a relief. One thing I noticed is that there appears to be a minor blemish on the underside of the crystal in the AR coating (can only be seen on certain angles). Part of me is saying to leave it alone and be happy with the alignment, but the OCD is telling me to stop by Seiko USA and see if it can be taken care of under warranty. Thankfully, I'm a 20 minute drive from the Seiko service center in NJ. Anyone have any recommendations? Is it worth it to have the watch opened for one small spot? Nonetheless, here are some obligatory pictures!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Mreal75 said:


> Received my SBDC053 on Saturday...watch really looks great in person! The alignment seems to be spot on which is a relief. One thing I noticed is that there appears to be a minor blemish on the underside of the crystal in the AR coating (can only be seen on certain angles). Part of me is saying to leave it alone and be happy with the alignment, but the OCD is telling me to stop by Seiko USA and see if it can be taken care of under warranty. Thankfully, I'm a 20 minute drive from the Seiko service center in NJ. Anyone have any recommendations? Is it worth it to have the watch opened for one small spot? Nonetheless, here are some obligatory pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to say. I will add that my watch actually has several specks of something on the dial. Like maybe four or five. Very small, and not really noticeable unless you are looking for them. Might possibly be bits of lume. Maybe dust. I also noticed a small scratch or scuff or some kind of line in the case behind the crown, as well as a very small irregularity on the bezel. They all bothered me for a while. But it seems like if you look close enough you're going to find at least one or two or possibly several imperfections. And reports suggest this is a bit of a problem for Seiko as of late (though I think you'll find similar issues with many brands, even those costing thousands or more). I guess you just have to decide if you can live with it or not. I notice that over time I tend to stop worrying about it eventually, and I just try to enjoy the watch for what it is. If the blemish doesn't jump out at me every time I look at the watch from a normal distance, I consider it a fairly minor thing that doesn't need to be remedied.

Would be nice if these things came to us perfect every time, but it seems that's actually rare. I also try to focus on the fact that I got a good example in terms of alignment and movement accuracy. And I don't love the idea of sending it somewhere to be opened up and messed with. In my experience, repair facilities tend to do more harm than good. I've been bothered by things on watches, sent them to an official repair facility, and started a back and forth that resulted in an ever-worsening product. Depending upon where you got it and the warranty, you could always consider a return or exchange. I considered that initially but I guess ultimately decided I didn't want to deal with the hassle. And finally, if it's still bothering you in a few months, you can sell it and buy something new.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



smittythepig said:


> Hard to say. I will add that my watch actually has several specks of something on the dial. Like maybe four or five. Very small, and not really noticeable unless you are looking for them. Might possibly be bits of lume. Maybe dust. I also noticed a small scratch or scuff or some kind of line in the case behind the crown, as well as a very small irregularity on the bezel. They all bothered me for a while. But it seems like if you look close enough you're going to find at least one or two or possibly several imperfections. And reports suggest this is a bit of a problem for Seiko as of late (though I think you'll find similar issues with many brands, even those costing thousands or more). I guess you just have to decide if you can live with it or not. I notice that over time I tend to stop worrying about it eventually, and I just try to enjoy the watch for what it is. If the blemish doesn't jump out at me every time I look at the watch from a normal distance, I consider it a fairly minor thing that doesn't need to be remedied.
> 
> Would be nice if these things came to us perfect every time, but it seems that's actually rare. I also try to focus on the fact that I got a good example in terms of alignment and movement accuracy. And I don't love the idea of sending it somewhere to be opened up and messed with. In my experience, repair facilities tend to do more harm than good. I've been bothered by things on watches, sent them to an official repair facility, and started a back and forth that resulted in an ever-worsening product. Depending upon where you got it and the warranty, you could always consider a return or exchange. I considered that initially but I guess ultimately decided I didn't want to deal with the hassle. And finally, if it's still bothering you in a few months, you can sell it and buy something new.


Thanks for the reply! Ultimately, I dropped it off at the Seiko USA service center to have them remove it. I guess since it was near the middle of the dial, my eyes always went right to it when I looked at the watch. Hopefully the service center sends it back in tip top shape.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Mreal75 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Ultimately, I dropped it off at the Seiko USA service center to have them remove it. I guess since it was near the middle of the dial, my eyes always went right to it when I looked at the watch. Hopefully the service center sends it back in tip top shape.


Awesome. Let us know how it goes. Perhaps if they do a great job I'll send mine in at some point.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My 053 says hello from London! b-)


----------



## Jonah81 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

The new Strapcode Angus Jubilee for the modern 62MAS just arrived. I think it looks good and is a departure from the OEM bracelet.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay, well thanks to many enablers in this thread , I just ordered a lightly used 053 on OEM bracelet.....Now for the wait!!!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats on your purchase!










Uncle Seiko strap.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

I normally wear mine on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap, but I'm giving it a go on leather. Not sure about the thread color though.






View attachment 13926353


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay, received a package today. This package may have prematurely interrupted my honeymoon with a Sumo I acquired 2 weeks ago.

Blown away with the build quality, face color, and especially the bezel. Fortunately, everything is properly aligned. The seller said condition was basically new, and that is true, only a few micro scratches found on the clasp and bracelet. On a very lucky note, the seller had removed (& provided) 2 links from the bracelet. It turned out to be the perfect sizing for my wrist, even the micro-adjustment setting, never had that happen before 

I had a couple of straps for the watch I received yesterday, so pics include all 3 straps. Besides bracelet, there is BluShark nato and a Seiko DE39AZ (MM 300). I really like the rubber strap keeper on this one. I like all three, but the bracelet is mesmerizing right now, so I'll probably keep that on for the weekend.

I finally purchased a watch that's too nice to wear to work, I think. Behold, SBDC053-


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

SBDC051 on rubber incoming. Will complement my SBDC063 on bracelet quite nicely!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Certified G said:


> Okay, received a package today. This package may have prematurely interrupted my honeymoon with a Sumo I acquired 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Blown away with the build quality, face color, and especially the bezel. Fortunately, everything is properly aligned. The seller said condition was basically new, and that is true, only a few micro scratches found on the clasp and bracelet. On a very lucky note, the seller had removed (& provided) 2 links from the bracelet. It turned out to be the perfect sizing for my wrist, even the micro-adjustment setting, never had that happen before
> 
> ...


Congrats on the 053. You quite have some great options for strap combos. Enjoy your new purchase.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

So I suffer from LGWS, little girly wrist syndrome and was trying to get some opinions on this watch or spb077. 

Even tho this watch is 42mm I feel like the dial might look too big. Also found out the spb077 really has a l2l of about 49. My wrist are about 6 to 6.25


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

62MAS replica with proper hands:

View attachment DSC02236.jpg


View attachment DSC02229.jpg


View attachment DSC02231.jpg


View attachment DSC02220.jpg


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

TW2 said:


> 62MAS replica with proper hands:
> 
> View attachment 13937459
> 
> ...


Where did you get the hands? Does the lume match dial lume?

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

SBDC077










SBDC053


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

TW2 said:


> 62MAS replica with proper hands:





bricem13 said:


> Where did you get the hands? Does the lume match dial lume?


Same here - excellent mod!

Where did you get these hands form?

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

trhall said:


> SBDC077
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that green 077 is sweet.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Certified G said:


> Man that green 077 is sweet.


Yeah, the color shifts something amazing. It's a great one. Here is a shot just after I walked indoors.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Well, I was going to order my Strapcode Jubilee today....went to the website and bam....looks like they have now released a full line of bracelets for the 051/53/55...damnit. Now I have to decide which one all over again!!!!!

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-62mas

After owning 2 other Strapcode bracelets...one for a Turtle, I do vouch for these bracelets. They are solid and the screw pins are a godsend.

brash


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

PNIE said:


> Same here - excellent mod!
> 
> Where did you get these hands form?
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


The hands are from:
https:// seikoparts.wordpress.com/2017/11/03/new-62mas-3-facet-hands-for-seiko-spb051-and-spb053-aka-modern-62mas/


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

oldspice said:


> SBDC051 on rubber incoming. Will complement my SBDC063 on bracelet quite nicely!


And, here it is. Swapped out the OEM rubber for a gen 1 Uncle Seiko waffle I had laying around - looks stunning! I'll be swapping between the waffle and a Tropic to complete that "vintage" look!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

oldspice said:


> And, here it is. Swapped out the OEM rubber for a gen 1 Uncle Seiko waffle I had laying around - looks stunning! I'll be swapping between the waffle and a Tropic to complete that "vintage" look!
> 
> View attachment 13946575


Went the same way and agree with you. However, I am now tempted with the Strapcode Oyster.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

oldspice said:


> And, here it is. Swapped out the OEM rubber for a gen 1 Uncle Seiko waffle I had laying around - looks stunning! I'll be swapping between the waffle and a Tropic to complete that "vintage" look!
> 
> View attachment 13946575


That's a stunning photo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

TW2 said:


> The hands are from:
> https:// seikoparts.wordpress.com/2017/11/03/new-62mas-3-facet-hands-for-seiko-spb051-and-spb053-aka-modern-62mas/


Those looks so much better in my opinion. How closely does the lume match the lume on the dial?


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

oldspice said:


> And, here it is. Swapped out the OEM rubber for a gen 1 Uncle Seiko waffle I had laying around - looks stunning! I'll be swapping between the waffle and a Tropic to complete that "vintage" look!
> 
> View attachment 13946575


That's a great picture! I love these watches - I have the 053 - and one little detail I like is the way the lume pip on the back of the seconds hand describes the arc of the arrow hour hand.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Joll71 said:


> ...one little detail I like is the way the lume pip on the back of the seconds hand describes the arc of the arrow hour hand.


You know, I never noticed that - very cool little detail! I had a Stowa Prodiver and I really liked how the second hand lollipop perfectly centered over the date window at 30 seconds. It's the little things!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just something about this watch I really enjoy wearing.


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

oldspice said:


> You know, I never noticed that - very cool little detail! I had a Stowa Prodiver and I really liked how the second hand lollipop perfectly centered over the date window at 30 seconds. It's the little things!


Indeed - good design can be pleasing in quite unexpected ways!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sure it's just the honeymoon period and all that, but this thing looks so good on a variety of straps. I have the bracelet on my SBDC063 and I think it suits that watch better than the 051 here. I think the 051 is most at home on some sort of "vintage" strap, i.e. a waffle or tropic. That said, I think it looks pretty nice on this Bond too! Such a great watch.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Loving it~


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Just something about this watch I really enjoy wearing.


It's because no watch has such a chameleon like blue bezel. Love mine too and there is no need to change the hands to baton style as the broad arrows on the 051/053 compliments the large dial.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> It's because no watch has such a chameleon like blue bezel. Love mine too and there is no need to change the hands to baton style as the broad arrows on the 051/053 compliments the large dial.


Agreed.... I've grown to really like and prefer these hands. Gorgeous blue dial, and your right about the bezel. So many different looks you get out of it depending on light.


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

Does anyone in the forum has the SBP051/53 and the SBDC061-SBDC063. I really like the SPp051 but the 061 is also very nice. I still think the SPp051 is more classy and more usuable in all situations. I just would like to know an opinion of someone that has both models and how is it do live with both and how to decide one or another.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ermporshe said:


> Does anyone in the forum has the SBP051/53 and the SBDC061-SBDC063. I really like the SPp051 but the 061 is also very nice. I still think the SPp051 is more classy and more usuable in all situations. I just would like to know an opinion of someone that has both models and how is it do live with both and how to decide one or another.


While I unfortunately don't own both models as requested, I did wear both side by side at the dealer about 2 months ago while trying to decide which to go with - the 051 or the 061. I think you've hit the nail on the head; I felt the 051 was more classy/dressy and I was looking for something more tooly so I ultimately went with the 061 though both are beautiful pieces. If you're looking for the dressier of the two I'd say 051; if you're looking for something more sporty/tooly go 061.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

trhall said:


> SBDC077
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still can't decide if I want to sell my 053 and switch to the green dial. On the one hand, my favorite color is emerald green and I've always wanted a green-dialed watch. And with the 077 you still get the great blue bezel as well. On the other hand, I feel like the blue dial with the blue bezel is just an overall better look and the green fume-style dial looks a little more toyish. The 077 could be the best of both worlds for me ultimately, but I also don't know if I want to go through the trouble of selling my current watch. Tough call. But the 077 looks good here.


----------



## Legan (Mar 18, 2014)

smittythepig said:


> Still can't decide if I want to sell my 053 and switch to the green dial. On the one hand, my favorite color is emerald green and I've always wanted a green-dialed watch. And with the 077 you still get the great blue bezel as well. On the other hand, I feel like the blue dial with the blue bezel is just an overall better look and the green fume-style dial looks a little more toyish. The 077 could be the best of both worlds for me ultimately, but I also don't know if I want to go through the trouble of selling my current watch. Tough call. But the 077 looks good here.


Consider the SZSC004? It's a very nice green watch too









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

Legan said:


> Consider the SZSC004? It's a very nice green watch too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does look very nice here. But I've never been a big fan of that design overall, and I absolutely love the 62MAS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

ermporshe said:


> Does anyone in the forum has the SBP051/53 and the SBDC061-SBDC063. I really like the SPp051 but the 061 is also very nice. I still think the SPp051 is more classy and more usuable in all situations. I just would like to know an opinion of someone that has both models and how is it do live with both and how to decide one or another.


I have an SBDC063 and the SBDC051. I initially thought I should get one OR the other since, to me at the time, they were very similar. So, I decided to go with the SBDC063 because I liked the dial/bezel combo (something about a black dial and blue bezel - lovely!) and thought I was good to go. I picked it up on the FS here and it came with the OEM bracelet, not the OEM rubber. So, I was set..... or so I thought. The more I looked at the 051/053, the more smitten I became. So, in a moment of weakness, I picked up an 051 on OEM rubber.

Sure, they're very similar - same movement and handset - but, the differences are more pronounced, especially when you have the two side-by-side. They look significantly different to me - the markers, overall shape of the body, the bezel edges, crown placement, etc. Both are excellent watches and you really can't go wrong with either. But, can both live in your watch box, simultaneously? Oh yeah, they can!

Oh, and here are a couple snaps to help push you over the edge...


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*

I purchased an 055 when I was in my PADI phase. It's a gorgeous watch. Because of that, I purchased an 053. I love both watches, but I still wanted that mini MM look. Rob over at Toppers told me to hold off until their release event and now I've got my deposit on the SPB107. I get the more rugged tool watch look and feel, in a special edition.....and a couple months to put away the added $500 over the deposit (they will show up in July).

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/products/seiko-limited-edition-deposit

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 &amp; SBP053 Seiko Divers*

As soon as I heard about the Strap Code bracelet I ordered it. I think it is an excellent value. I'll also take the opportunity and bash the stupid pin/collar that Seiko insists on using. This one uses nice screw in pins that accept a 2mm precision driver perfectly. No half links, but there are 6 micro adjustment holes. I removed 2 links from the 6 o'clock side of the bracelet and it fits my 7 inch wrist perfectly using the last micro hole. I think it is well made, an excellent value and looks great on the SBDC053.

You will need to use the spring bars that come with the strap. The stock fat bars will not fit in the end links.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

kinglee said:


> As soon as I heard about the Strap Code bracelet I ordered it. I think it is an excellent value. I'll also take the opportunity and bash the stupid pin/collar that Seiko insists on using. This one uses nice screw in pins that accept a 2mm precision driver perfectly. No half links, but there are 6 micro adjustment holes. I removed 2 links from the 6 o'clock side of the bracelet and it fits my 7 inch wrist perfectly using the last micro hole. I think it is well made, an excellent value and looks great on the SBDC053.


I think the stock bracelet is fairly nice. Pin and collar doesn't bother me, and i feel that it's a little more secure than screws. In any case, for me the clincher is the clasp. The stock SBDC051 clasp is more comfortable than anything Strapcode does.


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> While I unfortunately don't own both models as requested, I did wear both side by side at the dealer about 2 months ago while trying to decide which to go with - the 051 or the 061. I think you've hit the nail on the head; I felt the 051 was more classy/dressy and I was looking for something more tooly so I ultimately went with the 061 though both are beautiful pieces. If you're looking for the dressier of the two I'd say 051; if you're looking for something more sporty/tooly go 061.


Thank you for the opinion. That helps a lot for mor tooly purpose i have got the Tuna.


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

oldspice said:


> I have an SBDC063 and the SBDC051. I initially thought I should get one OR the other since, to me at the time, they were very similar. So, I decided to go with the SBDC063 because I liked the dial/bezel combo (something about a black dial and blue bezel - lovely!) and thought I was good to go. I picked it up on the FS here and it came with the OEM bracelet, not the OEM rubber. So, I was set..... or so I thought. The more I looked at the 051/053, the more smitten I became. So, in a moment of weakness, I picked up an 051 on OEM rubber.
> 
> Sure, they're very similar - same movement and handset - but, the differences are more pronounced, especially when you have the two side-by-side. They look significantly different to me - the markers, overall shape of the body, the bezel edges, crown placement, etc. Both are excellent watches and you really can't go wrong with either. But, can both live in your watch box, simultaneously? Oh yeah, they can!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your opinion. 
From your post both can coexist but how do you choose one when you go out for dinning , cinema, beach and for a walk?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

ermporshe said:


> Thank you for your opinion.
> From your post both can coexist but how do you choose one when you go out for dinning , cinema, beach and for a walk?


Since I wear the 063 on the bracelet, that one is my "dress" diver - I'll wear that one to the office and any sort of semi-formal occasion. The 051 is sort of my daily go-to. But, truth be told, I just grab whatever feels "right" for that day and, often times, what I put on in the morning isn't what I take off at night, you know?

So, no formal decision-making process - I just go with my gut and make changes as my gut-reactions change over the day.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Previously had both a 051 and 055, but both bit the flip bullet......

Now back the wagon with a 077 ordered yesterday.....

Will see how long this one lasts!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This week marks one year ownership of the 053. Here is one of my favorite snapshots I made of it on my wrist during that year on a MM300 rubber strap. Today I am wearing it on an Uncle Seiko Tropic. If this watch was 39mm I would probably sell all my other watches. Great value and good looking piece.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SBDC077 just landed.....glad I snagged this one, and feel it will outlast my previous trips into 62mas land....


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Time to resize that bracelet!......wish me luck!


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Time to resize that bracelet!......wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 13976175


Good luck, we are all counting on you to get er done.


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Maddog1970 said:


> Time to resize that bracelet!......wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 13976175


Slow and steady wins the race. Plus decent eyesight! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

7 mins from start to finish.....not bad....no pins or collars lost....I do like this bracelet!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

oldspice said:


> Slow and steady wins the race. Plus decent eyesight! Let us know how it goes.


Glasses - check
Dark drop cloth - check
Find the darn arrows - check
Hammer time - check
Cautious hunt for which part of the bracelet the collar is lurking in - check

Coffee time!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Glasses - check
> Dark drop cloth - check
> Find the darn arrows - check
> Hammer time - check
> ...


You forgot a first aid kit and a bottle of whiskey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I definitely found the whiskey helpful. The first time was stressful and difficult, but the second time is much easier, and soon it is quite easy, virtually automatic.
Yes, i am still talking about sizing a pin and collar bracelet. What WERE you thinking? 😉


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

I really like the 051. Tried it on at my watchmaker but the lugs hang out from my 6.5" wrist. So that put paid to my purchase plan. :-(


----------



## AZR (Mar 15, 2019)

My SPB051 modded with 62MAS hands and on Strapcode jubilee and MN strap. The 051 is definitely a keeper with these hands.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

AZR said:


> My SPB051 modded with 62MAS hands and on Strapcode jubilee and MN strap. The 051 is definitely a keeper with these hands.


Your mod looks amazing, well done!

However, I actually like the tuna/monster hands, and beyond the usual strap changes, mine will be staying stock.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Looking to pick up a used 051/053. What should I be looking for in photos and what questions should I be asking? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Ask about accuracy of time, look for any misalignment of the bezel and chapter ring.

If it's on bracelet, check for major scratching....that doesn't meant dont buy it...it means the price should go down. 

Same with the case....any major scratching and scratches on the crystal. 

All of it is subjective to what you will accept, but it should drop the price. 



Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nielsendy (Dec 7, 2018)

SPB053 with brown leather strap.

What do you guys think?


----------



## nielsendy (Dec 7, 2018)

View attachment 14000045


SPB053 with brown leather strap.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Selling my mint 053 on OEM steel this week Gentlemen. Also with the OEM rubber which has never been used and I'll throw in a brand new toxic nato and Uncle Seiko waffle.

Send me a PM if interested. Should go in by the weekend.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Joining you... 










Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

nielsendy said:


> View attachment 14000045
> 
> 
> SPB053 with brown leather strap.
> ...


I think it looks great!!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> Selling my mint 053 on OEM steel this week Gentlemen. Also with the OEM rubber which has never been used and I'll throw in a brand new toxic nato and Uncle Seiko waffle.
> 
> Send me a PM if interested. Should go in by the weekend.


Thought this one a keeper for you. Do you have finally your grail coming in?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



TagTime said:


> Thought this one a keeper for you. Do you have finally your grail coming in?


I bought a Marinemaster. Due to arrive next week.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> I bought a Marinemaster. Due to arrive next week.
> 
> View attachment 14008335
> View attachment 14008337


Nice and congrats! Funny, I was about to do the same, but not sure how the MM wears on my wrist. So was holding off, but the MM definitely is itching me. Is that the 017 or 001 you are getting?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

017. Purchased from a friend. Unworn. Has extinguished any thoughts of ever buying another diver from any other brand including Rolex. .That's how good it is. Needs to be seen to be believed.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> 017. Purchased from a friend. Unworn. Has extinguished any thoughts of ever buying another diver from any other brand including Rolex. .That's how good it is. Needs to be seen to be believed.


That is an awesome catch. Hope you realized that you pushed me in the 'wrong' direction now.  Just have to wait till the right one comes along.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



TagTime said:


> That is an awesome catch. Hope you realized that you pushed me in the 'wrong' direction now.  Just have to wait till the right one comes along.


Get it my friend. You will be not disappointed. The finish is sublime.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

My 053 arrived today and I'm stunned at the quality but also how the blue dial and bezel changes depending on the light. The case finish is also amazing. This one is a keeper.


----------



## MAS Watches (Feb 20, 2019)

Congratulations! enjoy your new beauty! &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm sure this has been discussed before in this massive thread, but anyone who has bought the 051 bracelet M01X331 from the bay store shipping out of HK - happy with it? Legit Seiko bracelet?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Goes so well on brown!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I have a black sail cloth with blue stitching and also a Strapcode Oyster on the way. I'm sure there will be others since this watch really takes on different personalities based on the strap.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> 017. Purchased from a friend. Unworn. Has extinguished any thoughts of ever buying another diver from any other brand including Rolex. .That's how good it is. Needs to be seen to be believed.


I keep looking at it bc it's so sexy but its so thick at over 15mm. Doesn't it bother you or you don't you knock into door knobs/desks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Aesop Vu said:


> I keep looking at it bc it's so sexy but its so thick at over 15mm. Doesn't it bother you or you don't you knock into door knobs/desks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not over 15mm. It's 15mm exactly.

Did you find your 051/053? Mine is on the sales forums now.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Galaga said:


> It's not over 15mm. It's 15mm exactly.
> 
> Did you find your 051/053? Mine is on the sales forums now.


I've been looking at yours and thinking about it hard. Thinking if I should go for that or a MM300 lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Aesop Vu said:


> I've been looking at yours and thinking about it hard. Thinking if I should go for that or a MM300 lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I don't get what I want for it I'll just keep it, because it's stunning.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Joll71 said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed before in this massive thread, but anyone who has bought the 051 bracelet M01X331 from the bay store shipping out of HK - happy with it? Legit Seiko bracelet?


I personally always still recommend the real bracelet or a strapcode. Lots of folks sell the OEM here and I've gotten 2 that way. The HK looks nice, but good gosh, have you looked at that delivery time? Keep sourcing here or just buy the SC. Gnomon also sells the bracelet. Its more than HK but you can return it...warranty it...etc.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Joll71 said:


> I'm sure this has been discussed before in this massive thread, but anyone who has bought the 051 bracelet M01X331 from the bay store shipping out of HK - happy with it? Legit Seiko bracelet?


I think it's legit. It has dia shield too. I compared it with the real one and couldn't tell the difference. I suspect it's a factory run-off. It used to be much cheaper though. It took about 5 weeks to arrive but mainly because Canada Post held it for at least 3 if those weeks because they're Canada post.

I wouldn't recommend strapcode unless you really like the jubilee style. The color/ finishing is different and the quality is quite a step down from the oem/hong kong version.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm trying out a standard 20mm mesh from Strapcode.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

BTW I also have a Strapcode Oyster, Crown & Buckle Chevron (gray), and an iwantastrap sailcloth that is black with blue stitching. This coming weekend I need to swap them out and pick one but right now the Strapcode 20mm mesh is proving to be a great vintage look on my SBP053.


----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Mreal75 said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Superb photos!
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



PNIE said:


> Superb photos!
> 
> Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tom Schneider said:


> BTW I also have a Strapcode Oyster, Crown & Buckle Chevron (gray), and an iwantastrap sailcloth that is black with blue stitching. This coming weekend I need to swap them out and pick one but right now the Strapcode 20mm mesh is proving to be a great vintage look on my SBP053.


The mesh works so well with the case design of the 62Mas, looks great!


----------



## Overmind (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 053 I've bought while on vacation in Japan (about one year ago). Funny fact is I didn't even know about this watch until I saw it in a store. 
I chose the 053 because I already have a Rolex GMTII so I didn't want another black dial+rotating bezel watch. Looking back I should have got the 051 because I dislike the rubber (or silicone?) original strap. Also the bracelet is expensive and hard to buy unless you want to deal with eBay sellers from China and wait for weeks. I tried to find this bracelet while traveling in Japan, but none of the large stores like Bic Camera or Yodobashi keep original bracelets in stock.

Sorry if I am asking a question that was already asked on this giant thread. Can you guys talk about the Strapcode Oyster bracelet for this watch? Does the color and brushing match the case.

Also how do NATO straps look on the 053. I am not sure about it because the lug size is only 20mm for a relatively large case. Any suggestions of NATOs to match the 053?

Other than the strap issue I love this watch. Here is mine:


----------



## Overmind (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello,

I have a 053 I've bought while on vacation in Japan (about one year ago). Funny fact is I didn't even know about this watch until I saw it in a store. 
I chose the 053 because I already have a Rolex GMTII so I didn't want another black dial+rotating bezel watch. Looking back I should have got the 051 because I dislike the rubber (or silicone?) original strap. Also the bracelet is expensive and hard to buy unless you want to deal with eBay sellers from China and wait for weeks. I tried to find this bracelet while traveling in Japan, but none of the large stores like Bic Camera or Yodobashi keep original bracelets in stock.

Sorry if I am asking a question that was already asked on this giant thread. Can you guys talk about the Strapcode Oyster bracelet for this watch? Does the color and brushing match the case.

Also how do NATO straps look on the 053. I am not sure about it because the lug size is only 20mm for a relatively large case. Any suggestions of NATOs to match the 053?

Other than the strap issue I love this watch. Here is mine:
View attachment 14029061


----------



## Slamf1re (Aug 7, 2018)

Overmind said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 053 I've bought while on vacation in Japan (about one year ago). Funny fact is I didn't even know about this watch until I saw it in a store.
> I chose the 053 because I already have a Rolex GMTII so I didn't want another black dial+rotating bezel watch. Looking back I should have got the 051 because I dislike the rubber (or silicone?) original strap. Also the bracelet is expensive and hard to buy unless you want to deal with eBay sellers from China and wait for weeks. I tried to find this bracelet while traveling in Japan, but none of the large stores like Bic Camera or Yodobashi keep original bracelets in stock.
> ...


Look up Long Island Watch on Youtube. Marc just recently posted a video showing off a couple of the Strapcode bracelets for them. They're nice bracelets for the money, but thanks to the Diashield coating on the watch case the colors don't really match up. You can see it pretty well in Marc's video.

FWIW I believe Gnomon watches carries the factory bracelet. It's not cheap though.


----------



## Overmind (Jan 13, 2013)

Slamf1re said:


> Look up Long Island Watch on Youtube. Marc just recently posted a video showing off a couple of the Strapcode bracelets for them. They're nice bracelets for the money, but thanks to the Diashield coating on the watch case the colors don't really match up. You can see it pretty well in Marc's video.
> 
> FWIW I believe Gnomon watches carries the factory bracelet. It's not cheap though.


Hi Slamf1re,

I've watched Marc's video but wasn't sure. I think the original bracelet is just too expensive.

Anyway here is a tip for anyone planning to visit Japan and buy the 053 with bracelet there. Buy both the 051 and 053, swap the strap/bracelet and sell the 051 here in the US. You will have the bracelet and will still profit at least 100 bucks.


----------



## SleeperAwake (Oct 18, 2012)

Overmind said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 053 I've bought while on vacation in Japan (about one year ago). Funny fact is I didn't even know about this watch until I saw it in a store.
> I chose the 053 because I already have a Rolex GMTII so I didn't want another black dial+rotating bezel watch. Looking back I should have got the 051 because I dislike the rubber (or silicone?) original strap. Also the bracelet is expensive and hard to buy unless you want to deal with eBay sellers from China and wait for weeks. I tried to find this bracelet while traveling in Japan, but none of the large stores like Bic Camera or Yodobashi keep original bracelets in stock.
> ...


I just got the 3D Oyster for this watch and I love this look! I didn't like the silicon strap. For me the Oyster from strapcode really improved the whole look!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3...... Even after over a year of owning this there's still something about it that everytime I wear it I don't want to take it off.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Strapcode recently released and Angus Jubilee bracelet that looks pretty. I already have the Strapcode Oyster which is great but the Angus is yet another option that I'm feeling myself ready to pull the trigger on.


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

The Rook said:


> After some digging, it looks like the SPB081


Decided to order the polished center link 337. I'll post pictures when I get it.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

The Rook said:


> Decided to order the polished center link 337. I'll post pictures when I get it.


Posted pics on the owners thread. Definitely a winner with the polished center links!


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Can anyone tell me the size of the spring bar pins for the 051 / 053? I would like to buy extras to leave in rubber / silicone straps, and the Barton quick release pins are to narrow and have too much play for my liking. 

Thanks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Rook said:


> Can anyone tell me the size of the spring bar pins for the 051 / 053? I would like to buy extras to leave in rubber / silicone straps, and the Barton quick release pins are to narrow and have too much play for my liking.
> 
> Thanks


If you are looking for the slimmer spring bars for rubber straps that don't take the Seiko fatties these are what you need.

https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> If you are looking for the slimmer spring bars for rubber straps that don't take the Seiko fatties these are what you need.
> 
> https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great shot! What was this taken with?


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



The Rook said:


> Great shot! What was this taken with?


Thank you! Taken with a Canon 6d Mark ii. I started taking more watch shots with my DSLR earlier this year and now it's hard to go back to my phone. Only bad part is its not that portable... most shots are taken by a window in a well lit room.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Need some help, all... my 059 just landed. I normally keep my LTL at 48mm or less, but was drawn in by this green dial and the step up from my skx009. Is 50mm too much?

Can my wrist handle this or should I return it?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Twehttam said:


> Need some help, all... my 059 just landed. I normally keep my LTL at 48mm or less, but was drawn in by this green dial and the step up from my skx009. Is 50mm too much?
> 
> Can my wrist handle this or should I return it?


I think it looks great  but what really matters is how you feel about it. It's a "big" watch I feel, for my 7.25" wrist, but, well, I really really like this watch. Therefore, doesn't matter how big or small it looks....

Take that plastic cover off the crystal and enjoy.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

do these usually come from Seiko or ADs with that plastic wrap on the outside of the head of the watch? Just curious. Hadn't seen that before on any of my Seikos, but I also get them gray market.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

This is from an AD (Toppers).


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Mreal75 said:


> Thank you! Taken with a Canon 6d Mark ii. I started taking more watch shots with my DSLR earlier this year and now it's hard to go back to my phone. Only bad part is its not that portable... most shots are taken by a window in a well lit room.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What lens were you using?


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



The Rook said:


> What lens were you using?


This was shot with the Canon 100mm f/2.8 l macro. The camera is fixed on a tripod and I use the touch shutter in live view to focus and take the shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



Mreal75 said:


> This was shot with the Canon 100mm f/2.8 l macro. The camera is fixed on a tripod and I use the touch shutter in live view to focus and take the shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I figured it was a fast macro. Nice work!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best shot I've seen in a long time.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Best shot I've seen in a long time.


Thank you, really appreciate it bro! This watch is so photogenic and easy to shoot


----------



## Izzy_Does_It (Apr 15, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## jmtapadas (Feb 16, 2018)

Twehttam said:


> Need some help, all... my 059 just landed. I normally keep my LTL at 48mm or less, but was drawn in by this green dial and the step up from my skx009. Is 50mm too much?
> 
> Can my wrist handle this or should I return it?


 From these pictures I fear it's really too big for you. I know, it's a pain when it just won't work, but, mate, it's almost like a big toyish clownish thing on your wrist. Sorry to put it so bluntly, but you asked for a straight answer, yes?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mreal75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome pictures!!

IG: @horobro


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

hanif.rayney said:


> Awesome pictures!!
> 
> IG: @horobro


Thanks, you too!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Mreal75 said:


>


Beautiful! 

I am happy to report the image won first vote, unanimous approval from the powerful, mysterious, mythical "*SCWSC*" or Shirt Cuff Wrist Shot Committee. :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> ...


:-! Thank you! The shirt cuff is a great way to mask those straggly arm hairs, I'm happy the committee approves!

Edit: Here's one more cuff-shot I forgot to post the other day for good measure


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


What model strap is that? Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> What model strap is that? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks.....Uncle Seiko GL831 in the new 20mm version.


----------



## iLikeCoffee (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm considering buying an 051 or 053. Lug to lug length is my main concern, do you guys think I can pull it off? Is long-term comfort going to be an issue?

I'd be grateful for any insight. Here's a pic of the SPB053 on my wrist:


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Fine on rubber....stay away from the bracelet and it will add width. If you're concerned about the slight overhang, instead go with the mini marine master SBDC 061. Really awesome vintage look like the 51, but slightly smaller lug to lug.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

6 o'clock sharp.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

On an Erika's Originals-


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> 6 o'clock sharp.
> 
> View attachment 14237409


That looks gooooood on mesh! Which brand?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

pokey074 said:


> That looks gooooood on mesh! Which brand?


Link

Excellent quality for the price.


----------



## montepaschi (Jun 18, 2019)

I've heard from reliable sources that the SPB051/053 has sadly been discontinued. Will be interesting to see when supply stops...


----------



## yvliew (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Thx to ALL you enablers... I've had my SPB053 for a little over a week, I really like the Seiko bracelet over the rubber strap. Have a gaggle of MooseStrap NATOs in various colors if/when I feel more sporty. This one will stay in my collection b-) _(6.75" wrist)_


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Contemplating making the SPB051 my next purchase...how are these as a (semi) daily wear? Aside from the $1k price-tag, does that make this as more of a dress watch than something to wear casually?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Excellent daily wear, comfortable, looks amazing. It is durable as heck.

Surf these forums or another sales site I wont name, but watch is in the name...

You can find a mint condition one in the range of $500-600. No need to buy new.

You will love the watch and wont regret the purchase. I love mine.










Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^thanks brash!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Anybody has a Samurai and one of these and mind showing me a picture on their wrist like this one of each? 
Samurai fits me perfectly and am curious how the sbdc051 case compares to it on the wrist









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I had a couple of samurais..I didnt like the feel of how they sit "on top" of my wrist and opposed to the shape of the turtles and 62mas, which sit slight "in" the wrist. Here are comparisons as well as a SPB107.

Also keep in mind, the build quality of the 62mas is at a completely different level....









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

brash47 said:


> I had a couple of samurais..I didnt like the feel of how they sit "on top" of my wrist and opposed to the shape of the turtles and 62mas, which sit slight "in" the wrist. Here are comparisons as well as a SPB107.
> 
> Also keep in mind, the build quality of the 62mas is at a completely different level....
> 
> ...


Thank you! That helps! Looks like I should be ok with the 62mas on my wrist especially if you compare the veribility of it with the turtle which I also tried on.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Checking in from a Florida beach today, surprisingly good weather all day


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

oldspice said:


> And, here it is. Swapped out the OEM rubber for a gen 1 Uncle Seiko waffle I had laying around - looks stunning! I'll be swapping between the waffle and a Tropic to complete that "vintage" look!
> 
> View attachment 13946575


Outstanding photo. The lume is stunning and the 051 looks amazing on the rubber.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Just got mine this past week! Love the watch so far...bracelet is nice but a bit rattly. Do I have misaligned chapter ring?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

jlatassa said:


> Just got mine this past week! Love the watch so far...bracelet is nice but a bit rattly. Do I have misaligned chapter ring?
> 
> View attachment 14324401


Hard to tell from pic, 10 o'clock & 11 o'clock do look a little screwy.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

A bonjour from mine today:









Do you have some recommandations where to get the genuine SPB051 bracelet (M01X331) at good price?
Are the ones to be found on ebay real genuine or just copies?


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

b-boy said:


> A bonjour from mine today:
> 
> View attachment 14338021
> 
> ...


I just bought one on eBay that looks exactly the same as another I have that came with the 061 watch.The one I bought is stamped "Seiko' on the clasp, some others are not but otherwise look the same.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

b-boy said:


> A bonjour from mine today:
> 
> View attachment 14338021
> 
> ...


They are real.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Ok, thanks.
I think I will order one as I really love this watch.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Galaga said:


> They are real.


I have a "real" one, and one from ebay... They are indistinguishable.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I have purchased 2 on these forums. They come up pretty frequently and unlike the guy on ebay, the cost is less and o dont have to wait 3-6 weeks to get it. Each one I bought much less than the ebay guy and both were in excellent condition. 

I'd shop these forums. In the 6 weeks you wait for one from wherever its shipping from, you'll get one cheaper here.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Old pic but this watch is special....


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Wow I love the look of that!


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

So I'm digging the green dial on SBDC077 but not so much the blue bezel. I love the blue on blue of the 53 but not the green to black to blue transition of the 77. So here's what I've been considering - buying these two and swapping the bezels.















I'd end up with two unique watches including the very good factory bracelets.















The watch that gave me this idea is Seiko's black with blue bezel SBDC063









Any reason this won't work? My only concern is scratching the cases of two new watches as I don't have a lot of experience removing bezels.


----------



## Mreal75 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

It should work no problem. I've been looking to do a similar swap but with 051 and 053.

I would tape over the case to protect it. Seiko divers normally have a small indentation on the bezel. That's where your supposed to insert the bezel removal tool or knife to pop the bezel. Make sure you find it. I think it's at 0 and 30 on this watch.



Tanker G1 said:


> So I'm digging the green dial on SBDC077 but not so much the blue bezel. I love the blue on blue of the 53 but not the green to black to blue transition of the 77. So here's what I've been considering - buying these two and swapping the bezels.
> 
> View attachment 14400829
> View attachment 14400833
> ...


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Finally swallowed the 051 pill, got to say it's an excellent watch for its price point.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> So I'm digging the green dial on SBDC077 but not so much the blue bezel.


There's always the SBDC059 - the gold hands go nicely with the green (not my pic)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Turned out even better than I hoped. Based on pics I assumed the stock insert on the 77 was the same blue as on the 53. It's not. It's sort of blue but the color is tough to lock down as it seems any sort of blue-green-black depending angle and lighting. I love it on the 51 and the 51's black insert on the 77 is so good.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> Turned out even better than I hoped. Based on pics I assumed the stock insert on the 77 was the same blue as on the 53. It's not. It's sort of blue but the color is tough to lock down as it seems any sort of blue-green-black depending angle and lighting. I love it on the 51 and the 51's black insert on the 77 is so good.


I didn't care for the bezel on the 77 either and thought the same thing, it'd look so much better if it were black. Looks great man, nice work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joll71 (Mar 1, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> Turned out even better than I hoped. Based on pics I assumed the stock insert on the 77 was the same blue as on the 53. It's not. It's sort of blue but the color is tough to lock down as it seems any sort of blue-green-black depending angle and lighting. I love it on the 51 and the 51's black insert on the 77 is so good.


Those both look fantastic! Nice job.


----------



## archaeopteryx88 (Aug 26, 2019)

*SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Guys, wouild it be possible to replace dial in spb051 with dial from mm300 or from old skx? All I want to achieve is to have rounded shape hour markers, just classic ones which we may find in many classics divers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi guys
Have you been able to use springbars that came with a watch on strapcode super 3d oyster. On mine the holes on the endlinks are to small. 
Cheers


----------



## RogerF (Feb 25, 2006)

Any idea of what price I should be paying for one in Canada brand new? Retail is $1450 Cdn Ive heard some get them for less than $1000 cdn 

I want one badly!


----------



## RogerF (Feb 25, 2006)

JaseRicco said:


> I hear ya. I've quickly become a huge fan of these 62Mas re-interpretations, so much so that I purchased the BlackMas about three weeks ago and just purchased the BlueMas tonight o| :rodekaart  :-!
> 
> Usually when you apply a clear lacquer coating over something, it's for looks as well as to protect it from the elements, right? This is what I'm thinking :think:


Im so itching to pull the trigger on one and then I have a feeling ill want the other after as well


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Still a great piece after more than a year of ownership.. very comfy on some navy shell cordovan straps..


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

My 2 month old watch says hi. 









Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

@Mreal75 
Wow ! Your pics are unreal ! Amazing. So beautiful and sharp.

Here are a few of mine.
Not sure if i already posted these here.

































And here's the outlining









I'm quite happy with this 

I know they're the same, but officially mine is the SBDC051
Have it little over a year now.
Probably one of my favorite Seiko watches that I know.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bobo383 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

This is still my favorite seiko diver....









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Iittoo1989 (Sep 3, 2019)

Can my 62Mas reissue join in the party as well. They are all one big family.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Something green coming my way from Gnomon!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Just for fun!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

It's here!


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

How it lays on a 7" flat top wrist vs the ultimate benchmark....SKX007


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

sbdc053 on my 6.5 wrist.









Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptnikk (Sep 4, 2019)

Love this watch in ALL its variants, great JOB on Seiko's behalf. I have the 051 and it ROCKS!!


----------



## ptnikk (Sep 4, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> Turned out even better than I hoped. Based on pics I assumed the stock insert on the 77 was the same blue as on the 53. It's not. It's sort of blue but the color is tough to lock down as it seems any sort of blue-green-black depending angle and lighting. I love it on the 51 and the 51's black insert on the 77 is so good.
> 
> View attachment 14429091
> 
> ...


THIS is how the 077 should have come out of the factory with the black bezel, i would have grabbed on in a heartbeat. TOP JOB!!!!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Blue!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

My favorite PADI!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ptnikk (Sep 4, 2019)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*



PurpleSkyz said:


> Still enjoying this very much too. Just love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 13362219
> 
> ...


Thats one fo the best looking strap combos Ive seen on this watch, especially the first one..LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## ptnikk (Sep 4, 2019)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*









I am thoroughly enjoying mine on a daily basis
Probably my best looking watch by far. Very Stylish Indeed!


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks very cool with the MM300 strap and very comfy too. Perhaps because I'm not in between holes with this combo.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks great on the MM300 strap...


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Just received & put it on a Strapcode Retro Razor bracelet.


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

View attachment 14614029


On the Seiko rubber strap.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Here's mine.
View attachment 14617883


----------



## noobiee (Aug 2, 2013)

Just bought the blue version with silicone strap.. Can anyone recommend me a metal bracelet for it?


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

noobiee said:


> Just bought the blue version with silicone strap.. Can anyone recommend me a metal bracelet for it?


Factory. I normally like Strap Code but I had two bad ones from them. Their design for the SBDC053 has terrible endlinks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noobiee (Aug 2, 2013)

pokey074 said:


> Factory. I normally like Strap Code but I had two bad ones from them. Their design for the SBDC053 has terrible endlinks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the swift response... May i know when you say factory, do you have a link for purchase?

thanks alot!


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

noobiee said:


> Thanks for the swift response... May i know when you say factory, do you have a link for purchase?
> 
> thanks alot!


eBay. Search for SBDC bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Will look like this when you put it on.

As he said, look on ebay for sbdc051...one will pop up. Check the WUS sales forums often, they are regularly sold here. Also Watch Recon....type in SBDC051 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Inky Fingers (Jun 25, 2014)

Go with the Strapcode Retro Razor bracelet ...


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm wondering how one of these would look on an Uncle Seiko GL381 strap? Anyone have pics?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> I'm wondering how one of these would look on an Uncle Seiko GL381 strap? Anyone have pics?


 From back in June.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> From back in June.


You just might have sold me on keeping mine, Dave. Thanks for the pic!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> You just might have sold me on keeping mine, Dave. Thanks for the pic!


You're welcome!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Lordofrings (May 15, 2019)

I prefer the old school SKX series.


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks to let me join the thread, as after careful consideration and watching all your pictures and comments, my 053 is here.
It is as nice as I expected based on the great shots of this nice thread. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Lord99 said:


> Thanks to let me join the thread, as after careful consideration and watching all your pictures and comments, my 053 is here.
> It is as nice as I expected based on the great shots of this nice thread. I'm really happy with it.
> View attachment 14661803


Congrats! Mine says Hi


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Close up









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

These pics look so damn good. I've been on the fence about one of these for a while. I already have a couple 20mm Uncle Seiko rubber straps including the GL831 and now I think I have to go for it.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I like the way you think. If you already have straps, you might as well have a watch to go with them. 😉


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Definately go for the blue dial. The color variations in light make it seem like you have a variety of watches. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

In strapcode jubilee









Sent from my G8342 using Tapatalk


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

brash47 said:


> Definately go for the blue dial. The color variations in light make it seem like you have a variety of watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


I definitely prefer the blue dial to the black one. My only hesitation is that it is a bit long for my wrist and I don't really have a way to try one on before buying. I currently own a SRP773, which fits nicely, but it has a shorter lug-to-lug (48mm vs. 50mm). Regardless, the case dial and bezel just look so good, fit be damned (fast-forward to me flipping it in 6 months because it's too big and I can't wear it).


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Just got this. It's a masterpiece. Verry happy with this watch.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

rrod81 said:


> In strapcode jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an interesting look with that jubilee.

But I still can't get past the hue of the diashield stainless case not matching the hue of the stainless on the bracelet (diashield cases are slightly darker, and have a yellowish hue).


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

emgee79 said:


> I definitely prefer the blue dial to the black one. My only hesitation is that it is a bit long for my wrist and I don't really have a way to try one on before buying. I currently own a SRP773, which fits nicely, but it has a shorter lug-to-lug (48mm vs. 50mm). Regardless, the case dial and bezel just look so good, fit be damned (fast-forward to me flipping it in 6 months because it's too big and I can't wear it).


Maybe these pics will help in sizing.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

emgee79 said:


> I definitely prefer the blue dial to the black one. My only hesitation is that it is a bit long for my wrist and I don't really have a way to try one on before buying. I currently own a SRP773, which fits nicely, but it has a shorter lug-to-lug (48mm vs. 50mm). Regardless, the case dial and bezel just look so good, fit be damned (fast-forward to me flipping it in 6 months because it's too big and I can't wear it).


Check this out for sizing - https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/size-reference-seiko-divers-5046641.html


----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

Two touches of gold! Sorry to gatecrash with my new acquisition, here on a Graf cordovan strap. I love it, still waiting for some bracelet pin collars as the previous owner had lost some from the bracelet....Seiko UK sending in the post free of charge. Excellent service


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Saxmonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

Props to Seiko UK, sent these straight away!


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

So I ended up purchasing an SBDC053 and I really like it. I shouldn't have worried about the size -- even the 50mm lug-to-lug that had me concerned. Seiko really have a knack for making big watches feel small on the wrist. I've seen some refer to it as dressy but I don't think it really works as one. In my limited experience, it doesn't really work with a suit.



emgee79 said:


> I definitely prefer the blue dial to the black one. My only hesitation is that it is a bit long for my wrist and I don't really have a way to try one on before buying. I currently own a SRP773, which fits nicely, but it has a shorter lug-to-lug (48mm vs. 50mm). Regardless, the case dial and bezel just look so good, fit be damned (fast-forward to me flipping it in 6 months because it's too big and I can't wear it).


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

So I ended up purchasing an SBDC053 and I really like it. I shouldn't have worried about the size -- even the 50mm lug-to-lug that had me concerned. Seiko really have a knack for making big watches feel small on the wrist. I've seen some refer to it as dressy but I don't think it really works as one. In my limited experience, it doesn't really work with a suit.



emgee79 said:


> I definitely prefer the blue dial to the black one. My only hesitation is that it is a bit long for my wrist and I don't really have a way to try one on before buying. I currently own a SRP773, which fits nicely, but it has a shorter lug-to-lug (48mm vs. 50mm). Regardless, the case dial and bezel just look so good, fit be damned (fast-forward to me flipping it in 6 months because it's too big and I can't wear it).


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

I ordered an Uncle Seiko waffle to replace the stock silicone strap. It's fine for daily wear, I really love it


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I got the same one
I love the vintage look it gives the watch.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

New lizard strap


----------



## cheesecake (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey I have a question. I recently purchased the spb053 and it is my first automatic watch. I wound it completely, approximately 30 full rotations, and wore the watch for 3-4 days straight, taking it off every night. After the last day, I didn't wear it and the very next day saw that the watch had stopped running after less than 24 hours of being left idle (approximately 19 hours). Does this sound like a faulty power reserve? It was to my understanding that this watch has a power reserve of 50 hours. Although I do have a desk job, I move around a lot throughout the day as well.


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## PNIE (Mar 12, 2018)

Wysłane z iPhone za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I've been tempted to try a few straps with my 051, but the stock bracelet looks too damned good to stray from!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

cheesecake said:


> Hey I have a question. I recently purchased the spb053 and it is my first automatic watch. I wound it completely, approximately 30 full rotations, and wore the watch for 3-4 days straight, taking it off every night. After the last day, I didn't wear it and the very next day saw that the watch had stopped running after less than 24 hours of being left idle (approximately 19 hours). Does this sound like a faulty power reserve? It was to my understanding that this watch has a power reserve of 50 hours. Although I do have a desk job, I move around a lot throughout the day as well.


Sounds a little strange. Give it some nice shakes, wear it a full day away from your desk on a day off, then take it off overnight and check it again.

If you get the same issue, talk to your dealer about it. I've got watches in my collection with power reserve indicators that sometimes ate accurate and sometimes not so much....

It's not an exact time in reserve, by it it should be better than overnight.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

remaining parts from above project:


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seems these get flipped quite often but I've hung onto mine after having briefly considered selling many moons ago. It only gets occasional wear due to having so many choices in the watch box. I believe it is a solid Seiko nonetheless. Today for at least a few hours on the cool chocolate bar strap.


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

077 love:










Prospex sisters:


----------



## Lord99 (Jan 31, 2016)

Mine on a Bonetti Cinturini 300 strap


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Mine on Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Does anyone have photos of their SPB on an Uncle Seiko tropic?


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Hi all. I was browsing the thread in reverse (which is sometimes how I start when reading really long threads) and, going back to June last year, there weren't very many pictures of these on a nato strap. I bought one, recently; no brand name but pretty nice ('seat belt' nylon, woven edged, brushed hardware, with a nice substantial buckle).

I've had the watch on the original silicone strap since I bought it when they were first released. This is the 1st time I've changed it and I'm really happy with the new look.

I just went for plain black, so didn't expect it to make any great impression on me with it installed but I absolutely love it. I, personally, don't think I could have chosen a better colour. I think I prefer it to blue.

Anyway, here are 2 'apparently quite rare' pictures of a 6Rmas (did that one ever stick?) on a nato strap, that I took earlier tonight to show how that dial and bezel insert can play, even in quite low light. They're not the best but thought I would post them, rather than just lurk.









Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^great shot of the blue dial!


----------



## bremner1688 (Dec 24, 2010)

RogerF said:


> Im so itching to pull the trigger on one and then I have a feeling ill want the other after as well


I have an 053 available


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

ChrisWMT said:


> 077 love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just when I think I'm about done buying and trading, and my watch collection feels complete, I see this green version.... Damn.


----------



## chopstxxx (Feb 13, 2010)

This really deserves more wrist time


----------



## Bryon41 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hey guys, I bought my 053 from Gnomon with the bracelet, and I'm super impressed with the quality. However, I've seen some amazing looking strap options in here for my 053, and would like to give leather or suede a try. Being a bit of a noob, I've got a question: I know Seiko divers come with the fat spring bars, so if I want to put a leather strap on it, do I need to make sure the strap will accommodate fat bars (not sure if most do or could?) or can I use regular spring bars (or will they not fit or be secure enough)? Any input would be much appreciated!!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

The spring bar itself probably wont be fat due to the strap. But try to find spring bars with a tip larger than the "standard" watch .75-.80mm tip.

Alot of band companies have quick release spring bars anyway, so it's not always an issue.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisWMT (Dec 4, 2018)

Green Sea on a Shiznit:


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Bryon41 said:


> Hey guys, I bought my 053 from Gnomon with the bracelet, and I'm super impressed with the quality. However, I've seen some amazing looking strap options in here for my 053, and would like to give leather or suede a try. Being a bit of a noob, I've got a question: I know Seiko divers come with the fat spring bars, so if I want to put a leather strap on it, do I need to make sure the strap will accommodate fat bars (not sure if most do or could?) or can I use regular spring bars (or will they not fit or be secure enough)? Any input would be much appreciated!!


These are the ones you're looking for. I've ordered several pairs of each and they've worked for all the straps I've used.

https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...er-market-316l-s-steel-s-bars-20mm-gmt-ii-sub

https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxicbars

20mm x 1.78mm x 1.2mm ends, 2.8mm extensions (shoulder-less) perfect for Seiko divers that need more strap clearance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Here's mine with the strapcode jubilee. I purchased a set of hands from Seiko Parts for this watch but haven't been able to find anyone locally that is willing to swap them out for me. Was hoping to not have to send it somewhere but that's looking like the only way I'll be able to get it done. Anyone have any suggestions about where to send it?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

danshort said:


> Here's mine with the strapcode jubilee. I purchased a set of hands from Seiko Parts for this watch but haven't been able to find anyone locally that is willing to swap them out for me. Was hoping to not have to send it somewhere but that's looking like the only way I'll be able to get it done. Anyone have any suggestions about where to send it?
> 
> View attachment 14860691


If you're on the west coast send it to Frank at Time Zone in Costa Mesa CA.

Send it to Duarte at NEWW- North East Watch Works if you're on the East coast.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

danshort said:


> Here's mine with the strapcode jubilee. I purchased a set of hands from Seiko Parts for this watch but haven't been able to find anyone locally that is willing to swap them out for me. Was hoping to not have to send it somewhere but that's looking like the only way I'll be able to get it done. Anyone have any suggestions about where to send it?
> 
> View attachment 14860691


If you're on the west coast send it to Frank at Time Zone in Costa Mesa CA.

Send it to Duarte at NEWW- North East Watch Works if you're on the East coast.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

On a newly-acquired US Tropic strap -


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

PADI on shark mesh


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Since getting my SPB in black, I've come to prefer the light blue and PADI dials!!


----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

jlatassa said:


> On a newly-acquired US Tropic strap -
> 
> View attachment 14907817


The tropic strap looks good!


----------



## emgee79 (Aug 11, 2015)

danshort said:


> Here's mine with the strapcode jubilee. I purchased a set of hands from Seiko Parts for this watch but haven't been able to find anyone locally that is willing to swap them out for me. Was hoping to not have to send it somewhere but that's looking like the only way I'll be able to get it done. Anyone have any suggestions about where to send it?
> 
> View attachment 14860691


I sent a Seiko diver to Eric Yoon (@lumeshot on instagram) for some mods and he did a really good job. He's in NY, so he's a good option if you're on the East Coast.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

The SDBC053 is quite a nice watch!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnyboy51 (Dec 18, 2018)

Brash47, what mods have you made? It looks gorgeous.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

None. That is a stock watch. The reason I like this color is because its never one color. Here's the watch under garage light.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnyboy51 (Dec 18, 2018)

Which model # is that?


----------



## Sonnyboy51 (Dec 18, 2018)

I like that bracelet too. Was that an online purchase, Brash? Sorry for all of the questions!


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

It looks like a Seiko bracelet too.


----------



## Sonnyboy51 (Dec 18, 2018)

I think it must be from Seiya Japan or Creation Watches.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

SBDC/SPB053
Seiko official bracelet for the sbdc/spb line. I sourced it from another watcheseek member. People sell them regularly. Keep an eye out.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonnyboy51 (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks, Brash.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

Here's some more light play, the PADI model.









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Back on the bracelet!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

It's almost like the anti reflective sapphire crystal disappears. I am digging this watch!


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

brash47 said:


> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


What is the model number of that? It's beautiful. Also, do you know the thickness? It seems thinner than the skx007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*

SPB071. It comes on blue rubber, but oem seiko bracelets pop up for sale regularly.

13.8mm thick according to seiko.

https://seikoluxe.com/products/spb071









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

On a Borealis vintage tropic strap


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

All of the different versions of this watch look great, and I don't think I've seen a bad strap combo with any of them. Good stuff.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Morning all, i have read many pages here but the thread it's too big to find what i look for.
1) i have seen that the strapcode bracelet does not fit properly near the end links is that right?
2) any other similar alternatives to that? Good quality bracelet?
3) i have searched in the sales forum but no luck with the original one.

Thanks in advance


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

My strapcode fits perfectly. Its the original bracelet thats a little off for me. The end links don't fit tight and wobble around ever so slightly. It's not a huge deal and I've gone back to the original bracelet because the color of the strapcode doesn't exactly match.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for your answer.
Is it possible to share some photos with both scenarios.
I would appreciate it very much.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

In my opinion if you want the perfect match the Seiko bracelet is best. The problem is finding one. It has diashield coating to match the case. The Strapcode bracelet will look slightly lighter in colour I think.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

This just in! SPB051


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Here's mine on the stock and the strapcode. Strapcode end links fit better while the stock bracelet has end links that wobble. The stock bracelet matches the case color while the strapcode doesn't.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Modern reinterpretations.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

danshort said:


> Here's mine on the stock and the strapcode. Strapcode end links fit better while the stock bracelet has end links that wobble. The stock bracelet matches the case color while the strapcode doesn't.
> 
> View attachment 15020333
> 
> ...


Thank you for very much for your time

i was talking about this one specifically, for me it looks brushed and should match the case color. any guys that have personal opinion thanks

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/for-seiko-62mas/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b085


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Now 2 days in with the seikoparts hands, and i really dislike the legibility. I think i'm going to flip this watch to a non-modded one.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

keerola said:


> Now 2 days in with the seikoparts hands, and i really dislike the legibility. I think i'm going to flip this watch to a non-modded one.


Didn't you keep the original hands when you swapped it?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Didn't you keep the original hands when you swapped it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I bought it modded. But the hands are not actually the problem, it's the indices. It might be a bit better with the original hands, but i'd rather flip it than start to modify it back.

Edit: i'll try if i get used to it. I love the looks, and i have no idea what would i replace this with. Maybe when i can afford a Seiko LX or a GS.. ?


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ugh, so torn between these and the 063... I like bigger watches but I can't get over the lug/case shape. I also prefer round indicies... But I love the way the dial reaches out over the edge of the case here.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

jacobsen1 said:


> Ugh, so torn between these and the 063... I like bigger watches but I can't get over the lug/case shape. I also prefer round indicies... But I love the way the dial reaches out over the edge of the case here.


SBDC063 is actually bigger than this, just a couple of mm's.


----------



## yugokies (Apr 23, 2020)

Let's bring that thread back to the first page with my new love... &#55358;&#56688;


----------



## yugokies (Apr 23, 2020)

Face mask in the making...


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

You already know we like the watch, but great taste in head gear as well.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

*Re: SBP051 & SBP053 Seiko Divers*










Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcos17 (May 5, 2014)

SBP053 on Archer canvas


----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)

Pic from yesterday.


----------



## MeritedCrown (Jun 9, 2019)

View attachment 15085399


Pic from yesterday.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBDC053 on a MM300 strap...


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Again today!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I find myself being drawn back to this one. Seiko sbdc051 on Bonetto Cinturini strap with OEM Clasp. For me & my 7 3/8' dia wrist this combo is super comfortable and everything seems just right.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Back to the OEM Bracelet
sbdc051 62MAS


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I know harold @ yobokies has them, but does anyone else make an aftermarket bezel insert for these?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

lume on these is obsurd..


----------



## Bcos17 (May 5, 2014)

MM300 strap looks great on the 053. I need to find one of those.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Bcos17 said:


> MM300 strap looks great on the 053. I need to find one of those.


I've got the DAGAZ strap that was only mounted on the watch until I realized it would be too big for my wrist. I'm disappointed too, as the MM300/styled strap looks killer on the SPB051.

I'm going to try the Uncle Seiko waffle strap.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

On the US waffle;









I'm very happy with this strap, as I wanted to get as close to the SLA017 as possible. It also fits much better on my wrist than the MM300/DAGAZ strap.

To each his own, but I'd still take this watch over the new SPB145 re-release.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

jlatassa said:


> On the US waffle;
> 
> View attachment 15234283
> 
> ...


I think the bezel on the new one is too wide but I am interested in the difference in the case size. I love my sbdc059 but the case and lug to lug are a bit large for my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnybegud (Apr 27, 2019)

Pair with Bonetto Cinturini rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Bcos17 said:


> MM300 strap looks great on the 053. I need to find one of those.


Do it do it do it!! SBDC053-


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

inspectorj28 said:


> I think the bezel on the new one is too wide but I am interested in the difference in the case size. I love my sbdc059 but the case and lug to lug are a bit large for my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's tough; it seems like the reviews of the new iteration of the watch are largely positive...and one did predict that the 051/053 owners would be miffed, haha. Although I like the case-sizing of these models, I do prefer the hands of the new version.o|


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> I'm very happy with this strap, as I wanted to get as close to the SLA017 as possible. It also fits much better on my wrist than the MM300/DAGAZ strap.
> 
> To each his own, but I'd still take this watch over the new SPB145 re-release.


Here they are; US waffle and DAGAZ "MM300" copy next to one another (Arnie insisted on making an appearance). The DAGAZ is longer, and wore loosely on my wrist. Still a nice strap, though.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Avidrider (Apr 13, 2020)

I love these! Traded away my 51 so I’d have an excuse to pick up a 53!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black beauty


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I love how so many people stomped their feet at the pricing of these when they were first released - "$700 for a 6R15? No way Seiko!"

And here we are just 2-3 years later and people are happily paying double that for 2020 release Seiko divers with essentially the same movement plus 20 more hours PR.

My 7.5 wrist and I really like everything about these watches - the size, the hands, the bracelet. All of it. And now if you want one, it's a relative bargain.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBDC053 on a 51 bracelet. 18 months of ownership, still love this one....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Certified G said:


> SBDC053 on a 51 bracelet. 18 months of ownership, still love this one....


Had mine about 2 years and feel the same. Personally like it much better the new reissue models.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Here, a SPB053


Tanker G1 said:


> I love how so many people stomped their feet at the pricing of these when they were first released - "$700 for a 6R15? No way Seiko!"
> 
> And here we are just 2-3 years later and people are happily paying double that for 2020 release Seiko divers with essentially the same movement plus 20 more hours PR.
> 
> My 7.5 wrist and I really like everything about these watches - the size, the hands, the bracelet. All of it. And now if you want one, it's a relative bargain.


Here, an SPB053 blue was £799 on a strap at launch in 2017, and still is. An SPB147 brown is £899 on a strap at launch last month._ Nice._

If Seiko in your country has double the price of the new ones, I can only offer my condolences for your unfortunate situation!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

One-Seventy said:


> Here, an SPB053 blue was £799 on a strap at launch in 2017, and still is. An SPB147 brown is £899 on a strap at launch last month._ Nice._
> 
> If Seiko in your country has double the price of the new ones, I can only offer my condolences for your unfortunate situation!


I didn't reference specific models and I don't think the cheapest of the SPB options is a good example. However, I just did a quick search of the US ebay and the cheapest new SBDC053 (SPB053) is $590 usd while the cheapest SPB147 looks to be $953 usd with shipping (61.5% more) and IMO nowhere near as attractive - brown dial, no thanks.

SBDC051 (black on bracelet) - lowest $718. These have been in the $700's street price since a few weeks after release.

2020 releases:
SPB143 / SBDC101 (grey on bracelet) - lowest $1,200 (actually the lowest price I could find anywhere)
SPB149 (blue on bracelet) - lowest $1,700 - LOL - but cheapest I can find elsewhere is still near $1,350 but all out of stock.
SPB151 / SBDC109 (black on bracelet) - lowest I can find is about $1,300 and people seem to be scooping them up at that price and more. Seiya is sold out.

So you're right, not double, but damn close.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Recently joined the club with a SBDC051 and absolutely love it. Actually posted in the other SBDC thread, not sure why there are two.
So, I considered the SBDC051 over a year ago but ended up going for the Longines Hydro 39mm in blue, still have it and still love it. Originally thought the SBDC would be to large due to the lug to lug, for reference I did think the Hydro in 41mm size with 22mm lugs wore to large for me. But now here I am after picking up a SBDC on the forums (2nd hand) and it wears beautifully!!

Now in regard to the SPB143;
First the price is crazy especially compared to picking up the SBDC 2nd hand.
It's really not that much smaller and I don't have large wrists, see pic below.
SPB143 case diff 2mm, lug to lug diff 2mm, thickness under 1mm diff
Then there is that bezel, to me it looks too wide and definitely prefer the glossy bezel of the SBDC.
The only color of the SPB models that even appeal to me is the 143 and would rather have black than grey.
The only thing I will concede is the hand set, I do like that a bit more on the SPB especially the second hand.
But I believe the lume on the indices is better "finished" on the SBDC being flush and smooth where as the SPB is a "glob" like the Turtles.

But seriously the price differential is insane for the same quality level, I know, I know, the movement is "better" but that isn't a deal breaker. If it was I'd only be looking at watches that exceed the Longines Hydro I have with the ETA2892.

So for me even if the SPB143 was closer in price on the 2nd hand market, I believe I would still choose the SBDC!


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> I didn't reference specific models and I don't think the cheapest of the SPB options is a good example. However, I just did a quick search of the US ebay and the cheapest new SBDC053 (SPB053) is $590 usd while the cheapest SPB147 looks to be $953 usd with shipping (61.5% more) and IMO nowhere near as attractive - brown dial, no thanks.
> 
> SBDC051 (black on bracelet) - lowest $718. These have been in the $700's street price since a few weeks after release.
> 
> ...


What can I say, one watch has been around for three years, the other less than three months and is a better attempt at capturing the spirit of the original (retro accuracy is _massively _in right now, more than it's ever been). This demand is what sets the street price, so blame the buyers for demanding one more than the other.


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Bosman said:


> Now in regard to the SPB143;
> First the price is crazy especially compared to picking up the SBDC 2nd hand.


Of course, but that's comparing used prices to new. The only unarguable comparison is RRP:

SPB143 £1,100. Seiko Prospex Divers 1965 Modern Re Interpretation Mens Watch SPB143J1 | Mens Watches | Watches | Goldsmiths

SPB051: £1,000. Seiko Watch Prospex Diver SPB051J1 Watch

I see a £100 difference for the bracelet versions, apples to apples. As I said above, I cannot share the indignation, although in your local market, it may be a great deal more, so your complaint is perhaps justified.

A different matter is what it really costs to buy. The street price of the SPB051 is typically lower relative to RRP because it's been around a while, is pretty chunky on the average wrist which limits appeal, and has a highly functional but arguably less elegant hand set.

The limited-edition SPB149? The same virus that has infected the Rolex and Tudor markets has infected LE Seikos. "Enthusiasts" (rich hoarders) buying them up and pumping them out via eBay or the grey market. That's nothing to do with Seiko's greed, that's to do with your fellow man's greed. Take it up with the hawker trying to flog you a '149 for $1,750; _he's _the one making rent off you, not Seiko


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

One-Seventy said:


> Of course, but that's comparing used prices to new. The only unarguable comparison is RRP:
> 
> SPB143 £1,100. Seiko Prospex Divers 1965 Modern Re Interpretation Mens Watch SPB143J1 | Mens Watches | Watches | Goldsmiths
> 
> ...


The point of my post was not to compare used price to new, I have no indignation towards Seiko, I don't prefer the SPB149!
My POINT is that imho the new spb143, which per TankerG1 post is selling for almost double, is clearly not the "better" and again imho the "lesser" of the two. 
So my post was drawing comparisons apart from price.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

^^The 053 looks damn good on the OEM rubber strap as well.


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I am selling an excellent strapcode bracelet for the spb051/3 if anyone is interested please pm me.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

SBDC053 on a MM300 strap...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Heard that the PADI SBDC055/ SPB071 has been officially discontinued.

I'm one of the lucky ones to have this in my collection.


----------



## ugo-daniele (May 14, 2018)

T3C said:


> I totally agree. Outside the Monsters, those hands just look wrong. Especially on an iconic piece such as this
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100% agree on that


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> Heard that the PADI SBDC055/ SPB071 has been officially discontinued.
> 
> I'm one of the lucky ones to have this in my collection.


Can you share where you heard this from? What about the other models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrv85 (Nov 29, 2018)

From last August, after its forst dip in the mediterranean.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

phrankxero said:


> Can you share where you heard this from? What about the other models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saw an announcement from a Seiko AD based in Canada









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

How much do aftermarket hands cost for the SPB051/053?


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

I am selling an excellent strapcode bracelet for the spb051/3 if anyone is interested please pm me.


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

how much are aftermarket hands?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bryon41 (Oct 23, 2019)

Nanook65 said:


> I find myself being drawn back to this one. Seiko sbdc051 on Bonetto Cinturini strap with OEM Clasp. For me & my 7 3/8' dia wrist this combo is super comfortable and everything seems just right.


Love this combo. Does anyone have the SBDC053 on blue rubber? I'd love to see how it looks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Here you are on an fkm rubber.

PS
Thinking about selling it if anyone is interested let me know.
It will come with original unused rubber, this blue rubber and a strapcode bracelet as a package.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Bryon41 said:


> Love this combo. Does anyone have the SBDC053 on blue rubber? I'd love to see how it looks!


I posted that pic about 6 months ago and even though I have 15 watches right now this exact combo is what I happen to have on right now. Still love it. I do wear it on Leather in the winter quite often too.

I had the blue and let it go. I am probably not the one to judge a blue dial watch as I never seem to hang on to them. idk, something about blue & me that don't bond all that well...I will say it is an absolutely beautiful blue and changes a lot with the light from a nice light navy all the way to just about black depending on the light. I am sure that it would look fantastic on a dark blue or navy blue rubber.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

Just bought a 053. It has the bracelet and the rubber strap. Can't wait for it to arrive. I've been looking at the Seiko dive watches for a while, and my orange monster is pretty beat up.


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

I purchased the 051 here on the forums a few months ago. I absolutely love it. I have worn it everyday since then until I just got a Tuna in that I purchased on this forum as well. Enjoy, you will love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

My orange monster is pretty beat up and this is my first nicer Seiko. It will join a Fortis B-42 chrono and Stowa pilot.


----------



## 307 (Feb 5, 2018)

I had the 053 but it just wasn't comfortable for me.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

All I can say is that I love this thing. It just showed up today.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

When sizing the bracelet, where does the collar go? The only other bracelet I have uses screws. I didn't realize how nice that is.

Got it. It went into the center of the link, which wasn't how the long island guy's video showed the outside of the link


----------



## squincher (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep, some go in the middle, and some go in the outside of the link. Usually, the collar will stay on the punch of your tool if it was on the outside, but it pays to watch carefully where the collar comes out of when sizing a Seiko bracelet.


----------



## cba191 (May 3, 2014)

squincher said:


> Yep, some go in the middle, and some go in the outside of the link. Usually, the collar will stay on the punch of your tool if it was on the outside, but it pays to watch carefully where the collar comes out of when sizing a Seiko bracelet.


I figured it out, but I ended up spending more time looking for dropped collars than sizing the bracelet.


----------



## Bryon41 (Oct 23, 2019)

cba191 said:


> All I can say is that I love this thing. It just showed up today.
> View attachment 15548667
> View attachment 15548688


Doesn't it just POP in the sunlight!? I can never get enough of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sharing with you guys the mesmerizing blue gradient of the PADI variant










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Just wondering if an 051/053 owner could post up the outside bezel dimension on the watch? 
Many thanks! 👍


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Sharing with you guys the mesmerizing blue gradient of the PADI variant
> 
> Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


The only one I have flipped twice, and still want back









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Luftwaffel said:


> The only one I have flipped twice, and still want back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The lume colors that makes 62MAS PADI a night time beauty.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

sk880 said:


> Just wondering if an 051/053 owner could post up the outside bezel dimension on the watch?
> Many thanks!


42.70mm

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

wovivi01 said:


> 42.70mm


Same as the case, give or take a tenth or two. Thanks for the clarification. 🙂


----------



## wovivi01 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yeah, petty close. I will tell you it wears like a dream, even with the 49mm lug to lug distance. The shape of the case is pretty amazing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Those of you who have had this watch for around 2 years, how is the accuracy holding up?


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Both mine sit within-5 to +10 a day, depending on wear, if its on the winder, and if I sleep in it.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## barutanseijin (Sep 18, 2017)

One is consistently -7s/day. The other is about +4 or 5s/day. One other 6r15 i had was better & one was really bad after a while. It went from +4s/day to -45 after the warranty period ended & bounced around wildly with no discernible pattern. No more 6r15s for me.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Mine is at +2.7spd










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Thread revival...

Shallow blue



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Been saving up for the 'cousin' of my SPB053 for about 15 months and finally decided to pull the trigger; should be on my wrist as soon as I size the bracelet...










There I go...


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

*BUMP*

Still my favorite Seiko automatic...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Blue gradient of the now-discontinued SBDC055










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

stgz49 said:


> Those of you who have had this watch for around 2 years, how is the accuracy holding up?


I had my SPB053 regulated by a forum member on TZ UK 3 years ago, due to me getting knocked off my pushbike whilst wearing it which knocked it out of whack.It was running great at +2 or 3 a day after regulation..Now I find that the timekeeping has slipped and it seems to be running slow.. It is a while since I have worn it or put it on the timegrapher but I think it could be losing 30 secs a day now..


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## rrod81 (Mar 25, 2019)

In strap









Sent from my SM-N770F using Tapatalk


----------



## yossxp (May 14, 2014)

Mesmerizing lume.. 
#SPB053









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SPB053J


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Just picked up the OEM rubber strap thru Seiko...


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Can anyone confirm whether the spring bars are the same on both the SPB051 and 053 models? I used my 051 spring bars with the rubber strap from the 053, and it feels just a bit "loose" to me.

Maybe I'm overthinking it...hehe.


----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

They are the same, but for some strange reason seiko is using 1.1mm tip springbars, with drilled lugs the correct one is 1.2mm tip. You will notice this much more with the rubber strap. 

Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Luftwaffel said:


> They are the same, but for some strange reason seiko is using 1.1mm tip springbars, with drilled lugs the correct one is 1.2mm tip. You will notice this much more with the rubber strap.
> 
> Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


interesting! Thanks so much for the info! I bet even their CS team couldn't tell me that&#8230;lol.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Just had the hands changed out!


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

Purchased 3 New Seikos in the last year trying to find a "one and done" watch. SPB151, sold it. SPB143, sold it.
SPB051. Kept it. Favorite watch.
Even purchased the Original rubber strap that comes with the SPB053. Plus I have a waffle and a Tropic strap I had bought for the other watches.


----------



## marcs (Nov 12, 2012)

Really enjoy the lume markers, polishing on the case and bezel. Smooth lines...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last 3 days....


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Just purchased the original MM300 strap for my 051 off eBay, and I love it. I think it's shorter than the DAGAZ copy, even though the OEM strap is much stiffer. I'm not going to boil it though...lol.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

This gets more wear than my SPB143!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## yycgee (Aug 24, 2019)

ic3burn said:


> Just my 2 cents, for me this piece goes well with rubber strap especially the one from mm300 and also nato strap. These 2 suits he vintage vibe of the watch perfectly, while bracelet not that much.


Really starting to agree with this after finally trying the 053 on bracelet and being disappointed. So far it’s OEM, MM300, and a simple NATO/Zulu. But I do want to try on a mesh straight end link bracelet.


----------



## parkpy (Jan 14, 2019)

I had an SBDC051 and SBDC053, both on bracelets. I loved how they looked, especially the 053. But they were both too top heavy and too big for me. I thought the SBDC101 would be better - but still too top heavy. The 051/053 have better dial, handsets, bezel and bracelet, IMHO. 

But the 051/053 and 101 were just too big and heavy for my tiny 17.5cm wrists.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

parkpy said:


> I had an SBDC051 and SBDC053, both on bracelets. I loved how they looked, especially the 053. But they were both too top heavy and too big for me. I thought the SBDC101 would be better - but still too top heavy. The 051/053 have better dial, handsets, bezel and bracelet, IMHO.
> 
> But the 051/053 and 101 were just too big and heavy for my tiny 17.5cm wrists.


Agreed. Both the 051 and 101 are beautiful watches, while the 101/105, etc. series are a couple of mm smaller, they're still too thick. I have 7" (17.78cm). I owned the 051 twice and now trying to sell my 105.

The 105:










The 51:


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

parkpy said:


> I had an SBDC051 and SBDC053, both on bracelets. I loved how they looked, especially the 053. But they were both too top heavy and too big for me. I thought the SBDC101 would be better - but still too top heavy. The 051/053 have better dial, handsets, bezel and bracelet, IMHO.
> 
> But the 051/053 and 101 were just too big and heavy for my tiny 17.5cm wrists.


I bought the 053 and fell in love with the case shape and dial, if only it were scaled down by 10% it would be perfect. Now it’s up for sale as the 317 has arrived.


----------

